# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  DrK Wrath Righteous Reboot IC

## DrK

For several weeks, excitement has been building in Kenabres - Armasse is coming! Traditionally an opportunity for scholars and priests to come together to study the lessons of history from wars past, since Aroden's death, this holy day has become more about training commoners in weaponry, choosing squires, and ordaining new priests. Over time, Armasse has grown to encompass jousting competitions, mock duels, battle reenactments, and other festival events. In Kenabres, the festival is eagerly anticipated, for it provides distractions from the horrors of being on the front line of the war. Smiles on faces normally marred by downcast eyes and furrowed brows do wonders for city morale in the weeks leading up to the event. Armasse is a citywide celebration, but the majority of the event, including its jousting matches and other entertainments, takes place at Clydwell Plaza, just west of the cathedral. All of you had gathered in good time, part of the massed crowd of soldiers and citizenry ready to hear Lord Hulrun himself speak and give his blessing upon the day...

------------------------

You awaken in pitch darkness.... Muscles bruised and heads aching sounds of moaning, clattering rocks and shifting stone echo around you in the darkness. Fuzzy phosphorescent glows faintly shimmering in the distance as your eyes struggle to adjust to the inky darkness. All of you struggle to breathe, dust filling the air and a smell of brimstone choking you slightly. Moans nearby alert you to the sound others. A soft dignified voice muttering in Elven... That had been 3 days ago. Since then you had pushed through the caverns of under kenabres and encountered evil and trouble. From vile giant vermin to insane exiled dwarven wizards it had been 3 long days with the moaning and whining Horgus, the enthusiastic if crippled Aneiva and the blind Arivishnal who seems almost stunned from the loss of his sight.

The day before you had encountered the mongrelfolk of Neathholm, scavengers and weird half-people infesting the caves under the city. The bloated and obscene Chief Sull had surprised you though as he wants allies and explains to you all of their legends and their role in fighting demons and the darkness that tries to crawl through the roots of the city.



The chief explains to you that your route out back into the city above lies through the nearby mongrel lair that has fallen to darkness. Vile traitors to the mongrelfolk they have been taken over by demon cults from the world above, demon worshippers of the brass bull. The chief looks at you with his twisted rat face _"You kill traitors and drive out the cult and we fight for you, or..."_ he pauses _"We let your kind shelter from the destruction."_

Horgus had sneered, "What can these beasts offer, they are barely sentient.". Arivishnal had been more curious, "Hmm, intriguing, We had discussed the extent of the mongrelfolk and not reaslised their extent."  Whilst Aneiva had been more concerned with her wife Irabeth in the city above.

OOC Thread

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Once again Horgus was straining Leonius' nerves. It was a blessing and a curse the aged priest could stay silent for so long even if met with abuse. Partially due to his military training, partially due to his work as a confessor, he usually was the last one to get agitated. But Lord Gwerm was testing him. Maybe Iomedae was testing him. 

An alliance would benefit us both, Chief. But I am afraid Kenabres shares much of Horgus' ill-considered thoughts. But if we are to share a place, we must move away from our original viewpoints and concede a few things to each other. The last thing the crusader wanted was any of the two souring the mood now. Besides, he was itching to finally get some experience in the field, even if just to bury the guilt of not being able to protect his loved ones under a bit of professionalism.

How many are there, which tunnels count as their lair and what vile magic do they hold? Do you know more, Chief?

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong:

Mong always considered Horgus like a yapping dog, they didn't know better but they were getting on your last nerve. But try as you might, you still like them. "Now, now, Mr. Horgus, they won't like you saying that about them, be quiet and I'll give you another fermented berry later." Mong say in a lower tone so Horgus can hear and hopefully not the Mongrelfolk.

"Tell me more about these traitors: Where can we find their camp? What defenses do you think they might have to stop us?
Also, how long have you people been down here?"

While killing "vile" traitors sounds like a jolly good fun and all, the dangers should be known or we will have a terrible time of it. Also, Mong was curious about all thse strange mongrelfolk.  

*Spoiler*
Show


Status:
AC: 15 HP: 17/17
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 15
Saves: +6/+3/+1

----------


## u-b

*Gashur*

Negotiations weren't Gashur's forte. He let those more apt do as they see fit. This would inevitably result in some fighting, one way of another, and _then_ he will do what _he_ is good at. So far, three days of dragging around three cripples were long enough and the most problematic of cripples was the one with damaged spirit, not body. Gashur was fortunate enough to have both his spirit, body _and_ common sense intact, so the recent events involving a witch hunt against none other than Horgus were inspiring a shadow of doubt on any claims of "vile traitorship"... still, Gashur was inclined not to raise this issue and either sort the things in due time or let the higher powers sort those he would send them.

----------


## In4Dimensions

*Seira*

Horgus was starting to get on Seira's nerves. The old human had done nothing but complain for the past three days, and now that their sorry squad had finally encountered a non-hostile third party, he immediately begins to antagonize them? Clearly, she thought, this man has never been in a position where he couldn't just buy his way out. Uttering a quiet sigh of disdain, Seira steps in front of the aging noble, but the other aasimar speaks before she does. Eventually, Seira decides that Sull and the aasimar can work things out, and quietly steps back.

----------


## Shadowflick

Markus shouldnt be here. He should be back in the festival, kneling down before the idol of Iomedae and receiving her divine blessing. To embrace her power and rise from his extended squirehood and into the armor of a true Paladin! A member of the crusaders willing to risk there lives in combat against the demons but...instead he's here, lost to the darkness.

This journey has been, terrifying for him. Monsters like he's never seen prowling the shadows, and worse...the dreams. Every night closing his eyes he experiences nightmare he had long since forgotten. of blood, of visions of pure fury, and of a Crimson man standing before him. Everynight has been interrupted by sudden waking and panic.

Yet, they were here, and from the sounds of it people were in need. Sure, he was a only a squire and an archivist, but if these people need help, he'll help. Mongrelfolk or not.

"To turn away allies would be well, quite foolish now! Besides that, cultist beneath the city itself can not be allowed to remain. Lets us drive them out and embrace eachother as allies.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

As you see, Lord Gwerm, you are outnumbered. Titles mean nothing down here, if they are not derived from the masses. In a quick side note, the aasimar thanked the gods that Chief Sull had an average number of hands to shake, that were probably not oozing. He removes his gloves to shake the Chief's hand.

We are allies, then. Leonius looks at the silent commoner girl, that followed them. She had outbursts of primal magic, so she certainly wasn't the most confident personality, but the crusader knew from his decade of working with people who struggled with their personality, that her sunny demeanor, that she showed sparingly was actually the key to negotiations such as this. I trust you are with us on this alliance, Tali? he asks, not really expecting an answer.

----------


## DrK

Chief Sull squints out of his little buggy eyes, one misted over staring at Leonius and the others. He snorts and mumbles as he speaks _We mongrelfolk been here always. Since the city built we have been here fighting in the dark, shunned by topsiders. You call us ratlings, boogles, half men but we part of city_

Even at that Horgus snorts in disdain looking a the young noble for support but finding none from Markus. Aneiva shrugs, still leaning on the snapped spear she has been using as a crutch. Any help would be welcome Chief. We need all the help we can find to get back to the world above

Arivishnal nods, leaning on Talis shoulder. I wish I could see this place, a village of the pitling village me dear, it would be a thing for my journals. But I agree with your well spoken friend and Aneiva, we cannot be fussy in our time of need for allies.

Nodding and sucking in air the chief waves a hand and a man with scales on one of his face and cloven hooves. *Great chief, they lay down the dark way, past the third junction in the new ruins. The tribe is small, no more than 3 hands*- given the variable fingers on these folk thats less than helpful. *They have top sisters, a woman who bears the brazen bull, she slew the chief and with her followers (~4-5) she has taken over the tribe. I know of one way in but no more than that.*

----------


## RCgothic

"On the surface there's much prejudice against those who look... different..." Tali ventures when prompted, rubbing her wrist self-consciously under her long sleeves.

"I understand if we first need to prove we've set those prejudices aside before you aid us Chief Sull. So yes! We'll help you! And if afterwards you help us and the city above I'm sure that will go a long way towards changing surface dwellers' mind about you! I for one would spread the word about how when the city was in need it was those it last cared for who came to its rescue!"

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Tali was hinting at something. Maybe someone close to her was harrassed by bigots, or she herself felt for the creatures. It was of no consequence. Can we leave our three injured in your care, Chief? Our chances would certainly improve if we can move as a unit. And with a Riftwarden as powerful as Arivishnal and someone with diplomatic skill to speak for the surface, our friends could easily help your cause better than they would following us, if in our absence counterattacks happen. Or if the crusade organized an expedition to check for survivors.

In any case, we should probably proceed today. Day or night does not matter down here, but I would rather reach these tunnels sooner than later, in order not to give the servants of Baphomet to formulate a defense strategy.

----------


## In4Dimensions

*"Let us go, then"* Seira says in a calm, clear voice. *"Those vile worshippers of the Bronze Bull cannot be allowed the time or resources to continue their plotting, and it is in our best interests to return to the surface with relative speed."* As Seira spoke, her hand tightened slightly on the hilt of her spear, and her eyes betrayed a sense of restlessness.

----------


## Shadowflick

Markus clears his throat, nodding to himself "Right. We just need to slay a hive of cultists. I've...only had sparing practice in the past. This is just that, but...without wooden swords."

----------


## RCgothic

"You can stick with us if you'd prefer," Tali offers Horgus, Arivishnial and Aneiva as a counterpoint to Leonius's suggestion, giving the three a choice in the matter.

----------


## Starbuck_II

"I think Leonius was offering they stay to help us go faster. With Arivishnal blind, he can't go very fast, I mean I could carry him speeding up travel, but then we have Aneiva's bad leg slowing us too, no offense Aneiva, so we would still be slowed."

Mong said to Tali.

"Hohoho, well I'm sure the manly fellow Horgus could carry Anevia while I carry Arivishnal, that would speed up travel. Regardless, let us show these bull, we can pull them by the horns. "

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Leonius was not happy with the resistance, but much like him they were not trained in strategy. Seira was not vocal about her opinion but he thought she was practically minded enough. I appreciate your concern for our wounded comrades, but this is not the time to mend mental or physical wounds. We should act swiftly and decisively, so we can get back onto the surface.

There will be enough time to find the glory of Iomedae, of Sarenrae or another benign deity to alleviate or perhaps fully heal your wounds. But it is not now, and I will not allow your hurt ego nor misplaced idealism to ruin our chances at a proper attack venue. We do not know what the cultists have in store for us. 

They could have a small base of operations and conjured a few demons, but judging by the huge scale attack the forces of chaos marshalled just yesterday, I believe we are not enabling our friends, but actively risking their lives taking them with us. I will not aid them to follow us nor take any responsibility for any lost lives during this.

The priest's words seemt final, he was not taking any more opposition on this topic. If they were to take the wounded with them, they would have to do so without his aid.

----------


## RCgothic

"But you'll still protect Markus and I?" Tali persists. "I mean we're not much good in a fight either but you're not suggesting leaving us behind? I don't think my sparks and lights will be that much help. Arivishnial and Aneiva at least know how to handle themselves and I'm not sure leaving Horgus here would be good for our diplomatic situation... I mean if it's a question of transport so they can keep up then maybe what we need is a cart, or some sort of... _oh_!"

A large horse has appeared seemingly from out of nowhere, apparently as much to Tali's surprise as anyone else's.

"Did... did I do that...?!" she wonders aloud. "Well surely this solves the problem! Aneiva and Arivishnial can ride with us if they want and we won't be slowed at all!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Mount, Summoned Light Horse duration 2h/lvl = 4h.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Leonius lays a hand on Tali's shoulder. You are somehow blessed with innate magic, Tali. Learn to control it, and it will soon be you who is protecting us from harm. But you are right. If the others are willing, they must see to it that they are more help than hindrance.

----------


## DrK

Horgus looks around disgusted and at the appearance of the horse shudders with disgust. The men of House Gwern are not cowards, Ill come against my better judgement 

Aneiva and Arivishnal are quicker to nod and agree, a few of you helping both onto the strangely calm mount  where Aneiva grins. Better up here than lumping in that cane, my thanks Tali

-

A few moments to sort out the marching order before Chief Sull nominates a young mongrelfolk with a strange reptilian cast to half his face to lead the way. With the dancing lights the tunnels still seem oppressive but you can see more and more roots of the city, ancient foundations and fallen columns down here rather than bare rock. Arivishnal moans as if in pain, a mutter of Cruel fates to rob me of my sight when such things there are to behold

After an hour the mongrelfolk pauses at a corner and gestures, kneeling to whisper to you all. _I stop here. Passage turns left and goes up steep ramp, at the top old arch with winged angel is blocked and they are there. I go no further_

----------


## RCgothic

accidental post in wrong thread, no dice rolls made but not deleting as proof.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

I am sure you are well able to hold your own, Lord Gwerm. Leonius says emphasizing he is on his own, and will very much be expected to actually fight. Inheritor's Light shine your way. the crusader touches the lord's blade, his voice magically strengthened, and makes it glow. So you do not have to compromise your combat form by holding a torch.



We thank you for your guidance. May the gods bless your way back. Leonius thanks the young warrior. Do not feel disheartened, warden. I am sure the ruins will not go anywhere and patiently wait for you to receive the divine blessings necessary to see again. We could learn much from past generations, if you led a team of historians down here once it is safe. Patience and a bit of subterfuge is necessary now.

Do we have a volunteer to scout ahead?

----------


## Starbuck_II

"Well, that is a fantastic surprise, Tali, while I can create a little magic, " Mong creates illusion of a horse with Prestigidation on his hand. " But you've created the actual thing."

Mong marvels at the architecture, "I feel sorry for you Arivishnal, how about after we cure your blindness we take a visit back here. Assuming nothing is too pressing at that time what with the demons rampaging and all. "

----------


## In4Dimensions

*I can scout, though I would likely have to leave my armor here until I return. If I am detected, I can summon a creature to distract my pursuers.*

Seira pauses for a moment.

*Unless anyone else wants to volunteer?*

----------


## RCgothic

"I think maybe we should stick together," Tali suggests. "I'd anything happens wecll be better able to support each other."

----------


## u-b

*"I can scout no problem, and I can do it without shining around and rattling too much. I'll take a look and be back soon. I'm pretty sure I won't be seen and even if I am, they are not going to catch me."*

Unless there are _strong_ objections, Gashur does just that, moving ahead to scout and then back to report.

*Spoiler*
Show

I think Gashur took the shirt (and a potion) as he've had no objections so far. Just not updated the sheet yet _(upd: done!)_. He could give away his old studded leather, but better he would just scout himself.

Gashur has low-light, darkvision 120 and move 40 ontop of some proficiency with stealth.
Perception: take 10 for a total of 15
Stealth: (1d20+5)[*14*]
Both modified by the distance of likely 100+ feet.

----------


## DrK

Horgus looks surprised as his sword illuminates with light, drawing forth the thin rapier a look of awe appears on his face as he turns to show Tali, "By the inheiritor, a miracle.." he mutters looking at the older cleric with a new found respect. Nodding he looks at the others and pats Aneiva on the shoulder, "Very well, let us end this hive of villainy." 

--

Arivishnal clutches Mong's arm and nods. "My thanks. Would you be a scholar as well Mong? he signs sadly, "Such sights under here, the Rift Wardens would be intrigued by this I am sure. Stay close Mong, I have some magics left from the battle that may aid us but you or the kindly Tali may have to be my eyes."

--

Gashur, moving lightly for such a hulking orc scouts a little ahead and as he rounds a narrow corner can see in the strange greens or his darkvision the small tunnel rises steeply for some 70ft before widening into a small cavern, his keen orc nose smells the faint smell of cooked _meat_ and can see in the greenscale barricades made of heaped loose rocks and wooden boards bisect this cavern. Beyond the barricades, a wooden screen covers the lower half of a tunnel mouth. Crouched behind the barricades and still unaware of the approaching party he can also see a pair of mongrelmen, savage lumpen creatures leaning against the barricades tearing into some sort of cooked morsel.

With the area in pitch darkness Gashur realises that when any light gets within ~20ft of the turn (so 90ft from the barricade) it will become impossible to be stealthy.

----------


## u-b

Gashur reports back what he's seen. He proposes to split the party into those that can remain unseen in the dark and those who cannot, and advance in two groups with maybe 80 feet in between. Or maybe some long-ranged spell would be handy to target those two before they could react.

*Spoiler*
Show

Would it be possible to run up there or is it too steep? If too steep, will the movement otherwise be at full speed or will it be reduced?

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

They should not be an issue if we just hold formation. Shall I beseech the Inheritor for aid? We need to pass this place, a fight seems inevitable. And I think our strength is open combat, not sublety. Unless some of you have some other tricks up their sleeves. We should use our arcane gifts sparingly, but use them we should nonetheless.

He pulls out his scale of Tenderev. One may slowly fly for the better quart of an hour with this.

----------


## In4Dimensions

*"If there are truly only two of them up ahead, we should take care to not over-invest our resources in this fight. I have a spell that increases our accuracy in battle; that and perhaps a summoned creature should be all we need, especially since we have the element of surprise. However, this spell lasts only a minute, so let us get in position before I cast it."

"As for our plan of attack, I propose we simply charge them. Gashur saw no signs of ranged weapons, and we have a few spellcasters who can afford to remain in the back and support those of us in the melee. Any objections?*

----------


## Starbuck_II

"Well, time to release my little friend, wake up See-yon, time to fight," Mong says out of one of his pouches on his chest crawls out a lizard-looking bird.

Ready to fight, Master? Already, I was enjoying my nap. Mong heard in his head as the Rhamphorhynchus  slowly climbs and sits on Mong's head.


"The little guy can make your body heal in an instant slowly, useful if we get wounded. I am ready to bring the fight to the enemy anytime." Mong cracks his knuckles and draws his scimitar. "By Kurgess, we will have victory!"

----------


## u-b

*"I should be good enough on foot. Though, an alternative form would be handy for this and the following fights."* Gashur takes his scale of Tenderev to use when everyone is ready. *"Not a huge fan of formations. Maybe I better catch them by surprise?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Alter Self: Troglodyte for 19 min

Gashur proposes to advance stealthily ahead of the party, charge a mongrelman as a surprise round (reach weapon across the barricade) then roll the initiative.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

May Iomedae hide you. Leonius says, as he touches Gashur with a bit of divine insight. And us. he says as he touches himself, Seira and Mong after a lengthy ceremony. 

Keep your glowing blade hidden as long as you can, Lord Gwerm. Tali? Catch. He throws her a stone that glows in the dark like a beacon. Palm it until you need the light.

He then draws sword and board, ready for combat.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Guidance on Seira, Mong, Gashur and himself. Casting Light on a stone which he gives to Tali.

----------


## Shadowflick

On the Journey to the cultist lair, Markus seems to stumble a bit, lagging behind the rest while holding his head in his head. This headache...why did it hurt so much? Markus had always been plagued by strange moods, but nthing quite  like...this. _Thecleanestcutsrendthefleshandboneletbloodflowandf  eelyourflow_ Markus's eyes shoot open, a small trickle of blood leaking from his nostril, his breath rpid as he stares foreward...

And see's not the cave they were traversing through. No, He saw a battlefield. One with warriors of indescribable shape and wickid virtues clashing upon fields of blood and bone. With one among them reining supreme. And armored figure, with a blade as large as it's metalic body, with thick skin, pulled tightly across it's helmets to almost make a face. As the creature cut, clawed, and tore it's way through the battle, it looked to Markus, grinning. It carved it's way towards him, weapons collected from the fallen creating something of a cape that rolls down it's back, each moving with a vicious purpose, seeking to collect more weapons of the fallen with it. Finally, it reaches Markus, rears back it's clawed hand, and shoves it through the body of the man.

Just then, Marus seems to wake from his daze...and in his mind, he remembers that cranage. Not from his perspective...but from the perspective of the monster. Of the bone caught under his fingernails, and the blades hanging from his back....and the foolish man, who looked up at him...the one who's heart he tore from his chest.

Markus, only looks foreward "I think...I would like to fight them in....melee range. If that would be fine of course." He says, as if holding back the urge to revel in the chance to feel the blood spill onto the floor.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show



Binding the Champion spirit, and using legendary influence to pick Favored Spirit for the bonus feat

----------


## DrK

As the rest of the party lags behind Gashur creeps closer, hugging the wall he can see the crude barricades of crumped shards of wood and lumps of rock. Then as he gets ~ 40ft from the barricade he slips on a loose rock and with a rumble it bounces down the stone passage, the mongrellk, and he notices with some displeasure there is now three! All stare down the passage and began to give shouts of alarm!



_OOC

Remeber its currently pitch dark where you all are!

Gashur gets a surprise round

Init:

Gashur (for round1); Markus; Tali (post in any order)

Mongerlfolk

Leonius, Mong, Sira


_

----------


## u-b

Gashur moves with all speed to attack the mongerlfolk, but strikes from as far away as he can possibly can, while still reaching them with his long-shafted hammer.

*Spoiler*
Show

I am not sure if Gashur's surprise action is taken or not (he's ~25 feet away from the barricade, which is about halfway between "action taken" and "action not taken" positions assuming he's been spotted at ~40 feet. I'll roll two attacks, just in case.

Charge to L12 vs N12: (1d20+9)[*17*] for (1d12+7)[*9*]
Attack from L12 vs N12 _or_ from M11 vs O12: (1d20+7)[*8*] for (1d12+7)[*14*]
Attack of opportunity (if applicable): (1d20+7)[*23*] for (1d12+7)[*15*]
Possible cover is not accounted for.
UPD1: Extra +2 melee damage from Seance Boon is not included, but applies.
UPD2: Gashur is a troglodyte now. Just for the record.

----------


## RCgothic

"Oh! That's a clever use of that spell!" Tali says as she takes the stone from Leonius, but covering it for the moment. She takes position near the back of the group with Anevia Arivishnial and Horgus. When the fight breaks out she uncovers the stone, tossing it up the passageway to cast shadowy illumination over the fight so the others can see. As the bright stone bounces down the corridor her own sharp elvish eyes pick out the foe in the shadow as though it were day.

*Spoiler*
Show

Throw stone towards H/I 13. Doesn't really matter where it goes. She'll pick it up again once everyone moves forward.

----------


## Shadowflick

Fueled by a foreign sense of bloodlust,  Markus takes a deep, ragged breath and marches foreward, his knuckles gripped around the shaft of his morningstar. He feels...oddly familiar with it. Knowing the proper ways as to bash in someone's head. But not just with this weapon. With weapons he hasnt even seen before...perhaps he should try collecting some later?

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Just moving foreward 40 feet to try and get closer, but gonna try and stay in cover as best I can

----------


## DrK

Gashur appearing  as a pole arm wielding troglodyte leaps forward, imagine along the nearest one in the shoulder for a terrible wound. His follow up attack goes wild as light blooms around them and the sounds of Markus advancing echoes behind him

The ugly misshapen mongrelfolk snarl angrily, focusing on Gashur, and seeing only shapes in the darkness beyond the light. One shouts a warning, a shout echoing from beyond the curtain in reply and then all 3 move to surround the troglodyte, but the flickering polearm reaches out and tears the throat from one of them! The wounded one and his now angry friend leap at Gashur with crude weapons

*Spoiler: OOC* 
Show


Wounded and Mongrelfolk #2 move to attack Gashur
The third is killed by the AoO

(1d20+4)[*5*] dam (1d6+2)[*5*] 
(1d20+4)[*23*] dam (1d6+2)[*6*] 




_Remaining players and round 2 starters feel free to start posting_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Raging Song, Bless (2/20 turns), Seancé, Charge (-2 AC), Guidance

The presence of his allies not only bolsters Leonius' resolve, but their presence also pushes his very being forward and into battle. Among the known morale boost of a divine blessing, Mong's rhythmic energy and Markus' occult ritual boosts his want to destroy, to stand upon the enemy's broken bodies. Just for a moment, he indulges to his emotions, letting them guide him, strengthen his grip on his blade and advance.

*Spoiler*
Show

Charge into melee (+1 BAB, +3 Str, +2 Charge, +1 Bless, +1 Guidance) (1d20+8)[*18*]
Damage (+3 Str, +2 Seance) (1d8+5)[*10*]

----------


## In4Dimensions

A faint smile touched Seiras face as she surveyed the battlefield. One of her allies had taken a hit, true, but he was tough and in little danger of immediate death. Besides, he had already taken out an enemy.

Now was not the time for deep thinking, however. Seira unslung her spear from her back and charged at the two remaining mongrelfolk as her and her allies magic steadied her hands and strengthened her arms.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Charge attack, targeting the same mongrelfolk as Leonius if possible.

Attack: (1d20+7)[*21*]
Crit confirm if needed: (1d20+7)[*13*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*13*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong moves forward as swift as he can to J-7 (or get as close he can since can't attack this turn, I have 40 movement) then he starts singing, "Carry we who fight in battle over land and sea, cross the rainbow bridge to Valhalla where Kurgess is waiting for me" [start Raging Song]

Suddenly the music creates a bulge in his body as both the spirit séance and his song merge. He starts wishing to maul his foes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaLP6_D4iQg

*Spoiler*
Show


Raging Song gives party who accepts 2 morale Str/Con, -1 AC, +1 Will; if you have rage/bloodrage you can gain those benefits instead if higher.
So he grants himself (as long as familiar is adjacent/flanking with him due to feat amplified rage) +8 morale Str/ +6 Con, -0 AC, +2 Will granted can't use those till next turn.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali moves forward, picking up the glowing stone from where it fell.

----------


## Shadowflick

Blood. Fresh Blood, Spilled onto the floor. it should Repulse Markus but why does it smell...enticing? Like the hint of a freshly cooked meal? He shakes his head of such influence, but a fury burns within him. He launches himself toward the closest of the Mongrelfolk, raising his morningstar up before bringing it down in a vicious arc!

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Move 20 feet and BASH

(1d20+7)[*16*] Attack (+1 Guidance, +2 Spirit Bonus, +1 Song) (1d8+7)[*13*] Damage!

----------


## u-b

Gashur presses on the attack, not willing to let the mongrelfolk organize a coherent defense.

*Spoiler*
Show

If any of these two mongrelfolk res still standing, Gashur makes one or two attacks to bring them down as required:
Claw (conditional) (1d20+9)[*24*] for (1d4+8)[*12*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2 and inspired rage +1/+1)
Bite (conditional) (1d20+9)[*15*] for (1d4+8)[*10*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2 and inspired rage +1/+1)

If both are down and he still has movement left, Gashur moves up to 40 feet forward, but not too close to the enemies there: within the long hammer reach of the nearest of them if he is able to make an attack at the moment, just out of the long hammer reach otherwise.
Lucerne hammer (conditional) (1d20+9)[*25*] for (1d12+10)[*11*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2 and inspired rage +1/+1)

If more enemies advance on him:
Lucerne hammer AoO (conditional) (1d20+9)[*17*] for (1d12+10)[*17*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2 and inspired rage +1/+1)

Inspired Rage uses inspired stats pending DrK's decision. AC 14 at the moment.

----------


## DrK

Its over in seconds as Seira, Leonius and Markus arrive and with Mong's song echoing in the corridor they tear apart the remaining two mongrelfolk! Gashur now at the barricade can see under to the room beyond the flapping curtain. The lingering smells of cooked meat and rank bodies hang in the air. Ten bedrolls, each piled with coarse blankets and animal furs, surround a fire pit filled with glowing goals. Tanned hides hang stretched on the walls, each crudely painted with scenes of deformed humanoids hunting giant vermin in caves, from where the door is Gashur can see a pair of crude doors on the far side of the cave/sleeping quarters and door to the north

As Gashur runs in and lunges at the nearest of the four mongrelfolk, dealing a savage wound, Markus runs in alongside, the blood awakening the spirit as he savages the wounded mongrelfolk with his morning star dropping it to the ground! the other three mongrelfolk in their rags and clutching sharp clubs and heavy spears looking angry and filled with rage!



THe three ,mongrelfolk surge forward, one of them, a heavy set with scales on its chest and a long beak instead of a nose is killed instantly by a single swing of the Lucerne hammer that slams into its head cracking its skull, the other two reaching Gashur and Markus and chopping and hewing at them. As they do that the southern door opposite is kicked open tro reveal a strange and almost alluring mongerl female with mottled purple/black skin and small legs sticking out her spine



She appears at the door, and spies Markus and Gashur, her eyes focuing on Markus as she lanuches an arrow at him. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Mongrel 4 = killed by Gashur and Markus
Mongrel 5 = killed by Gashur AoO
Mongrel 6 = attacks Gashur (1d20+4)[*12*] dam (1d6+2)[*7*]
Mongrel 7 = attacks Markus (1d20+4)[*7*] dam (1d6+2)[*3*]

Wenduag: Opens door and fires an arrow with favoured enemy at Markus (1d20+9)[*15*] dam (1d8+3)[*9*]






_Go go players in any order and I'll sort it out later_

----------


## u-b

Gashur evades the mongrelman's attack, then counterattacks both him and his buddy. With claws and teeth, close and personal, dropping the polearm to the floor while at it. Then he steps out of the way of any of his teammates.

*Spoiler*
Show

I am not sure what is the distance between Gashur and the mongrelfolk. The text suggest they might be in melee, but the map indicates otherwise. The actions posted assume the former. I will re-write it from scratch if it's the later instead.

Claw (1d20+10)[*19*] for (1d4+9)[*10*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2 and inspired rage +2/+2)
Claw (1d20+10)[*28*] for (1d4+9)[*13*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2 and inspired rage +2/+2)
Bite (1d20+10)[*21*] for (1d4+9)[*11*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2 and inspired rage +2/+2)

Inspired Rage uses Gashur's own abilities. AC 13 at the moment and 4 temporary hit points.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Raging Song, Bless (3/20 turns), Seancé, 

Go for the archer! Leonius commands as he engages the the trio in melee combat. His allies were formidable and fast, but sometimes armor and shield are not replacable. He was unsure if it was wise to linger in the almost cathartic murderous rhythm of both the noble and the orc brute, but it yielded results. His strike now was towards the middle man trying to break up their formation.

One to my left. I don't want to be flanked!

*Spoiler*
Show

Normal advancing into melee, no charge, (1d20+5)[*17*] (1d8+5)[*6*]
Slashing at S10

----------


## Starbuck_II

Suddenly it was like the world slowed down as Mong saw a beautiful creature flinging arrows of love at his allies. "Can we keep the puppy? I'm positive I can train her to stop attacking", referring to Wenduag.

"We can knock her out and carry her back for now. I'm positive she can be a good pet."
Mong rushes forth at Wenduag (toward S-14 I think) and backswings at her (lethal this turn). But wiffs badly smacking the ground instead (Nat 1).

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Bless (+1 hit), Ragesong (+8 Str/Con, -0 AC, +2 Will), Spirit séance: +2 dam
 AC: 15 (-0 song) HP: 25/25 (+8 Con, +8 hp)
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19 
 Saves: +10/+3/+3

Mong maintains song as it cost no action (2 rds used).
Using Guidance up for +1 hit

We may accidently kill her, but otherwise I want to keep her. She looks cool. While Mong may refer to her as a pet, he means redeem. He is good after all. But if we have to kill, I'm fine with it.

Mong moves in Wenduag face and smacks her with his weapon (I love 40 ft movement).

*scimitar* - (1d20+9)[*10*]
*dam* - (1d8+8)[*10*]

I'm think of ending my song after next turn (to save rds/day, good thing is due to Community Minded trait you (not me) get to keep the bonuses for 2 rds.

----------


## Shadowflick

_Thwunk_ An Arrow whizzes through the air and stabs itself right into markus's Shoulder. Pain. True pain born from battle it was...exhilarating? his eyes dilate as he lets out a small, raspy breath and looks to the archer "I'll Crush her head!" he shouts, rushing toward her with his morningstar raised high!

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+7)[*15*] Attack (Seance +2, Spirit bonus +2, Bless, +1 Raging song)
(1d8+7)[*13*] Damage!

----------


## RCgothic

Tali, moves up into cover alongside the door, peeking around to see what's happening while remaining in cover.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira advances silenty into the room as her allies begin to overwhelm the second wave of mongrelfolk. Adopting a defensive stance, she prepares to strike at any further hostiles that might appear.

*Spoiler*
Show

Seira will stand behind Markus and Gashur and ready an action to attack any enemy that might come within reach.

----------


## DrK

In a wave of teeth, claws and a sword the mongrelfolk are cut down in the centre of the room! By the door Markus charges towards the oddly attractive spider-like woman but she dances back, his morning star smashing wooden chips from the doorway as the sound of Mong's music continues to pulse in each of your minds. 

In the top half of the room the door to the north remains shut however Seira's sharp ears can hear the sound of chanting in Taldan (common) beyond it, although the nature of the chanting can't be identified, but it sounds like prayer to her sharp ears! 

In the south of the room fighting in the doorway Markus can see into the room beyond and it appears to be a dining room of sorts. In the southwestern part of this room, stout stone chairs surround a block of larger stone that serves as a table. The tables top strewn with bone dice and cracked clay jugs. Stained canvas pillows rest on the chairs. A copper bowl filled with coals hangs from the ceiling, filling the room with warmth and an orange glow. A hole in the ground in the southeast corner of the room drops out of sight but the top of a rope ladder is secured by the opening, a small door is also there in the northeast corner. As you attack Wenduag she curses in undercommon, avoiding the wild swings before rolling away acrobatically _(makes her acrobatics vs CMD)_ and bounds across to the door on the far side of the small room (~25ft) and throws it open. THe room beyond is barely more than a 10x10 cell with a rack of hooks hangs from the ceiling, cured slabs of meat dangling from them and filling the room with a smoky aroma. 

Of immediate concern is the 5ft long albino scaled lizard that looks more like a crocodile that hisses as the door is thrown open before spying Markus and darting across the room towards him mouth open with razor sharp teeth!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Seira heard spellcasting through the door to the north but failed the muffled spellcraft
THe mongrefolk (basic) were killed
Wenduag tumbled away from Markus and opend the pantry door releasing her pet cave lizard, it then ran back across the room to block the doorway and attack markus

Bite (1d20+5)[*24*] dam (1d8+4)[*12*] + DC 14 Fort or (1d2)[*1*] dex poison

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 5/17
touch: 9, ff: 17, CMD: 12
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Raging Song (inactive), Bless (4/20 turns), Seancé, Poison (-1 Dex) 

As the bite tears into his right leg, Leonius almost drops down. His stance worsens as he is inflicted with a limp. He would be able to power through if it weren't for the crippling poison slowing his movement.

There was some truth in Mong's disturbing plea for peace. Hold all entries! he commands his allies to cover the doors. He made sure before that he had no commanding position in this fight, but this situation needed some tactical decision-making. 

Drop your weapon and call down your beast and we are willing to talk. the crusader says, cramping on his weapon preventing to strike for now, even though Markus' arcane power would love him to bleed something. The stout cleric also resists the urge to follow Mong's primal rhythm.

*Spoiler*
Show

Dropping Raging Song for this turn, preparting to counterattack if the lizard attacks me. Feel free to roll for the triggered attack or any opportunity attacks.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Raging Song (inactive), Bless (4/20 turns), Seancé, 

Seeing his new ally drop makes Leonius' heart sink. Too fresh are the memories of the fallen, of those who succumbed to the attack of the frost giant. He would not loose another friend this day. Leonius raises his weapon into the air and prays for Iomedae's blessing. A subtle spark fills the rooms as a weak translucent distortion washes through the rooms. 

The archon-spawn moves towards Markus to protect him. Stand down or face the blade of the Inheritor! Leonius shouts at the beast and its handler.

*Spoiler*
Show

Channel Positive Energy (1d6)[*2*]
Move to stand above Markus' broken body.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong was upset, he did want to lose any new friends, this lizard needed to be put down.
"Don't worry, I'm coming Markus to help you!"
Mong holding a berry if his open hands, carefully places in Markus mouth and forces it down is throat.
See-yon decides to risk danger and attack from Off top of Mong's head with a Flying Swoop at the Lizard (flying swoops no provoke to move into square since tiny).

*Spoiler*
Show


Full rd action to push berry down Markus's throat, heals him 1 hp. 


 Status: Bless (+1 hit), Ragesong (+8 Str/Con, -0 AC, +2 Will), Spirit séance: +2 dam
AC: 15 (-0 song) HP: 25/25 (+8 Con, +8 hp)
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19 
Saves: +10/+3/+3

 Mong maintains song as it cost no action (3 rds used).

My familiar will risk danger to protect Markus. It has been hiding on Mong's bald head till now.
*Fly* - (1d20+11)[*14*] vs DC 10 to take off for the swoop.

*bite* - (1d20+6)[*16*]
*Dam* - (1d3+5)[*6*]

----------


## RCgothic

From her cover in the doorway Tali stretches out an anxious hand towards Markus and the lizard. "You... you just leave him alone!" she cries, and a bolt of fire streaks across the room towards the foe.

*Spoiler*
Show


Acid Splash modified by Elemental Spell (+0) to fire. +1 damage for Focus (Alchemist's Fire) and +1 for bloodline. Ranged Touch (1d20+3)[*17*] Fire Damage (1d3+2)[*4*]

----------


## u-b

People were crowding together near the lizard thing. True, the lizard thing had to be dealt with, but as far as Gashur saw, not everyone was even trying. The angry troglodyte left the hammer lie on the floor and went in melee with the lizard, planning to rip it apart soon enough.

*Spoiler*
Show

Claw (1d20+6)[*8*] for (1d4+9)[*12*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2, inspired rage +2/+2 and cover -4/-0)

Inspired Rage uses Gashur's own abilities. AC 13 at the moment and 4 temporary hit points.

----------


## In4Dimensions

*"There is chanting to the north--it sounds like prayer. I will shut down whatever magics our foes are attempting to use against us."*

Seira approaches the northern door, and tests the handle. If it's locked, she'll attempt to break it down with her spear, by smashing the handle off. Assuming she makes it past the door, she'll then explore beyond and attempt to find the source of the chanting.

*Spoiler: Strength check*
Show

(1d20+3)[*19*]
(natural strength of 14 plus 2 from the rage song)

----------


## DrK

Battle continues to rage in the cramped cavern as the savage cave lizard tears a massive chunk from Markus's leg and the young man collapses pumping blood onto the floor! Leonius and Mong race to him, a healing pulse washing over the cave and Mong jamming a berry into his throat.

Tali gestures a ray of fire sears a great wound in the lizard's hide as the small flying dragon-like creature flies from Mong onto the lizard pecking and clawing it. Gashur joins them but in the melee his swinging reptillian claws go wide. The lizard snarls and snaps back, trying to sink its teeth into the small flapping familiar! As the battle rages Wenduag crouches by the back wall and launches a pair of arrows, one at Leonius and one at Gashur through the swirling melee

*Spoiler: lizard*
Show


Bite See-Yon
(1d20+5)[*6*] dam (1d8+4)[*7*] grab (1d20+5)[*22*] vs CMB, and DC14 Fort or (1d2)[*1*] dex

Wenduag shooting with rapidshot (I've included the cover bonus)
vs Gashur (1d20+3)[*7*] dam (1d8+2)[*7*]
vs Leonius (1d20+5)[*9*] dam (1d8+4)[*10*]





By the northen door Seira kicks the door with a mighty boot and the door swings open on shattered hinges to see the room beyond. The worked stone walls of this large room hold a number of shelves, each of which display the preserved bodies of dire rats, bats, rock vipers, cave lizards, and other creatures that pose in eerie stillness. A pair of bedrolls have been laid out to the southeast and in the centre of this stand two imposing looking humans garbed in brass armour with long sharp looking glaives. With a cruel twist to their features they look at Siera, one pointing at her *"Feel the curse of the bull you fool!"*, whilst the second screams out a powerful blessing on the two of them, _"Baphomet grant us strength!"_



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cultist 1: Casts Doom on Siera - Will DC 13 or shaken for 1 minute
Cultist 2: Casts Bless on the two of them

----------


## u-b

Gashur proceeds to rip apart the cave lizard to let the others get at the archer. Not that he was impressed by the archer, but he hears something happening in the north and did not want to delay his presence _there_.

*Spoiler*
Show

Claw (1d20+6)[*9*] for (1d4+9)[*10*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2, inspired rage +2/+2 and cover -4/-0)
Claw (1d20+6)[*13*] for (1d4+9)[*12*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2, inspired rage +2/+2 and cover -4/-0)
Bite (1d20+6)[*24*] for (1d4+9)[*11*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2, inspired rage +2/+2 and cover -4/-0)

Inspired Rage uses Gashur's own abilities. AC 13 at the moment and 4 temporary hit points.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Raging Song (inactive), Bless (5/20 turns), Seancé 

Leonius drops his blade as he tries to pull the fallen noble out of Wenduag's sights. Inheritor's Light, guide him the way back from Pharasma's boneyard. he says as he touches the head of Markus.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action to drag Markus 1 tile south. Convert the domain slot of magic weapon into Cure Light Wounds (1d8+2)[*9*]
If dragging by move action is not allowed, Leonius will instead interpose himself as cover between Markus and Wenduag and still heal.

----------


## Shadowflick

Markus shudders in his sleep, a mad laughter in his ears. His sight...why was what should be blackness so red? Red. Red. Red. So much of it...the veins within his eyelids clear to him, like writhing maggots beneath the sun. A Claw reaches from the crimson to grab him. 

A Sudden breath, and Markus sits up, the battle still raging. "Ah!..I..Im sorry I...Gh, I shouldnt have rushed ahead..I wouldnt usually...Gah. My Apologies Sir, I'll return to the fight at once!" Markus now gets to his feet, a slight limp to his step. He hears the voice of the priest though, something within him telling him to crush her. He disagree, partly, but lets the influence guide him. Marcus moves north, towards the door.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira felt a chill in her bones as the hostile magic washed over her, sapping her strength and mobility. No matter. She would still triumph. She flicked her spear up as she took a step towards the human who had cast the weakening spell. *"Cease your resistance, or die in pain."*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Seira will take a 5-foot step towards the casters and attempt to stab the one who cast Doom.

Attack: (1d20+5)[*17*]
Crit confirm: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Damage: (1d8+6)[*9*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

See-yon flies back to Mong's head to rest.
Mong replies, " I can only maintain that song so long, I'll instead show my power!" as his muscles bulge and his body raises with energy. As he moves toward Wendaug and attacks with is scimitar.
"Surrender and I'll let you live, girl!"


*Spoiler*
Show


Mong will end his song to save rounds/day. However, due to his trait, all allies keep their ragesong morale bonuses for two rounds.
He activates Bloodrage
Status: Bless (+1 hit), , Spirit séance: +2 dam, Amplified Bloodrage  +8 Str/+4 Con, -0 AC 
 AC: 15 (-0 song) HP: 21/21 (+4 Con, +4 hp)
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19 
 Saves: +8/+3/+3

*Attack* - (1d20+8)[*18*]
*Dam* - (1d6+8)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

The battle spreads through the cave system as more and more enemies pile in. Gashur by the door roars in reptilian rage and lashes out with his troglodyte claws and teeth and tears the cave lizard into gobbets of flesh. Markus behind him is dragged clear by the wise cleric who infuses him with life before allowing the young man to lurch north towards Seira. Mong for his part leaps forward over the now discarded shreds of lizard and swings his blade at Wenduag slashing deeply across her chest in a spray of purple.

Wenduag hisses, her extra chitinous proto limbs clattering on her sides before she rolls away from Mong and drops down the hole in the corner of the room. Vanishing from site as she drops to the lower tunnel

*Spoiler: Wenduag* 
Show


Withdraws, drops down the hole in the SE corner, just jumping down rather than using rope ladder




In the northen cavern Seira lunges forward, the spear hitting deep into the leg of one of the cultist who hisses in pain as blood pours down through his leather leggings. The wounded cultists steps back, a snarled *"The brass bull commands me!"* and channels power into his leg, the wound knitting closed as his ally steps forward swinging the heavy glaive at Seira.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cultists 1: 5ft step back out of reach cast Cure light (1d8+1)[*7*]
Cultists 2: Step  in and  stab Seira (1d20+5)[*23*] dam (1d10+3)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

Gashur quickly moves north to a position in melee with one of the cultists while keeping away from the other and swings a claw at the cultist's neck.

*Spoiler*
Show

Acrobatics to avoid AoO from the glaive: (1d20+5)[*15*] (presumably, not provoking from the other guy)
Acrobatics to avoid AoO from the glaive 2: (1d20+5)[*7*] (not needed?)
Claw (1d20+6)[*18*] for (1d4+9)[*11*] (incl. bless +1/+0, seance boon +0/+2, inspired rage +2/+2 and cover -4/-0 _some copypasta; add +4 to the roll_)
Inspired Rage uses Gashur's own abilities. AC 13 at the moment and 4 temporary hit points.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Raging Song (inactive), Bless (5/20 turns), Seancé 

Not blessed with fast movement and adamant at hunting the wretched archer that almost killed Markus, Leonius picks up his blade and advances to the rope ladder, to gauge the jump down to make chase. In any case, he thought he would be too slow to follow a swift huntress, so in any case, he would not continue, but rather cut the ladder from above.

----------


## Starbuck_II

"What are you doing, Leonius? We could have followed her."
Mong thinks a second which is hard with the bloodlust from the séance.
"Sigh, maybe you are right to prevent her from returning, but we might need to chase her later. I'll go check the door she didn't go through. " (on the map on page 2 there was a door behind her unless that was the hole)

Mong goes to door opens it and searches/attacks depending on what is there.

*Spoiler*
Show


Due to his trait, all allies keep their ragesong morale bonuses for one rounds more.
 He maintains Bloodrage (2nd rd)
 Status: Bless (+1 hit), , Spirit séance: +2 dam, Amplified Bloodrage +8 Str/+4 Con, -0 AC 
AC: 15 (-0 song) HP: 21/21 (+4 Con, +4 hp)
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19 
Saves: +8/+3/+3

----------


## Shadowflick

Markus, with a righteous anger that may not be his own raises his mace "Then DIE knowing you failed him weaklings!" he shouts, eyes with a rabid look to them as he tries to strike the cultist who had just been healed

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show



(1d20+7)[*26*] Attack!
(1d8+7)[*13*] Damage!

----------


## In4Dimensions

As Seiras spear pierced the healers leg, she winced ever so slightly as the glaive from the other cultist cut through her skin. A real wound. Real blood.

The world pulsed and went silent for a moment, save for the sound of her own heartbeat.

No matter. Out of the corner of her eye, she saw Marcus charging towards the healer, his mace making a squelching sound as it connected with the cultists bones. She raises her spear, and attacks.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If the cultist that attempted to heal is still alive, Seira will target him. If not, shell take a 5-foot step towards the other and attack him.

Attack: (1d20+5)[*11*]
Crit confirm: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Damage: (1d8+5)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

In the northern room the wounded cultists steps back trying to heal but Seira is wily and steps up, spear stabbing and jabbing at him forcing him to abandon the spell, his blood pooling on the floor. Even as she does so Gashur and Markus come screaming into the room, Gashur rolling under the swipe of the glaive to eviscerate the unwounded one as he screams, guts falling on the floor in front of him. Markus appears seconds later, morning star staving in the wounded one's head with a sickening crunch. 

In the common room where Wenduag the spider had been Leonius peers  doen the hole and in the light of the stone Tali holds can see a small chamber where the ladder drops into the western edge and a pair of rough barricades to the east and a door some 30ft away, the door swinging as if someone has just run through it. Mong looks at the other door and opens it finding a narrow hallway that slopes downward steeply. The walls are stained with foul-smelling streaks of refuse. A mound of rotting garbage lies heaped at the far end of the hallway.

----------


## u-b

Gashur goes back to where he had dropped his hammer and picks it up. Then he nods at the room with the dead cultists as there seems to be a way leading east from there. *"That way?"*

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Raging Song (inactive), Bless (6/20 turns), Seancé 

Leonius cleans his blade on the nearest cultist, but leaves shield and weapon drawn for now. I say we advance to the north, but carefully. I don't expect them to have a strict organization, but the lack of communication from the front doors will likely unsettle them sometime. We should get a move on. With those words, Leonius tries to lead the others through the northern door.

----------


## DrK

As he looks about noises and faint shouts can be heard form both the northerly rooms and the to the south echoing up from the hole where wenduag the spider had fled. Although to Gashur, Mong and Leonius it sounds more like mongrelfolk to the north and civilized Taldan from the hole in the floor.

----------


## Starbuck_II

"Well that was a dead end."
Mong says feeling tired, his body weak from the rage expunged from within.
Mong moves north to the cultists and sees Leonius leading the way
*Spoiler*
Show


Mong is fatigued for 4 rounds since he ended his bloodrage (2 x rds used).

Status: Bless (+1 hit), , Spirit séance: +2 dam, fatigue 4 rds (-2 Str/Dex)
 AC: 15 (-1 from fatigue) HP: 17/17 (+0)
 touch: 11, ff: 11, CMD: 19 
 Saves: +6/+2/+3

----------


## u-b

Gashur follows the others north and quickly catches up with them. He can move quickly, but does not intend to separate from the group this time, only to be near the front.

----------


## Shadowflick

Markus's shoulders heave as he stands over the dead cultists, breaths rasping as he clenches his bloody morning star in his hands. He killed the cultist. That blood is on his hands. So warm, so sticky, it clings almost like paint. He feels... _Pleased._ Not the feeling he expected, the Inheritor comming only second to his mind before that. What...is wrong with him? 

He follows the group, seemingly knocked from his entranced state "It seems the cultists are like rats, looking for whatever crevice to hide in now. Maybe we can just smoke them out with something?

----------


## DrK

Leaving the small dining room (H4) that decsnded into the room where Wenduag had fled (H6) the party reconvene in the more northerly room where the cultists had been slain (H10). The worked stone walls of this large room hold a number of  shelves, each of which display the preserved bodies of dire rats, bats, rock vipers, cave lizards, and other creatures that pose in eerie stillness. A pair of bedrolls have been laid out to the southeast where the cultsist had been resting. A quick rifle through their dead bodies reveals both wearing well made Mendevian chain shirts, a potion of dark oily liquid on each belt, a spearmint smelling vial of translucent liquid and a scroll each, plus a few small coins. 

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


2 x glaive
2 x MW chain shirt
2 Potion Cure light wounds
2 x unholy water
Scrolls [Cause fear] [Bane]
2 x brass symbols of Baphomet




A quick glance down the short corridor to the east is where a muted roar echoes down the walls of this hallway. Near the eastern end, the worked stone give way to natural cave walls,
just before the hall ends at an open shaft. Hanging over the edge of the shaft is a knotted ropethe other end tied to an iron spike driven into the ground. A glance down the hole reveals the shimmer of water some 40ft down the rope.

A rope ladder heads up some 12ft through a hole in the floor into a higher up room where the faint voices of mongrels and with careful listening from Gashur the squeak of a rat (a big rat he'd guess) is also up there. 

_OOC

Where to next? North, South or Swimming?_

----------


## u-b

Gashur goes east, pulls up the knotted rope and drops it on the floor near the hole. Then he is back and nods north.

*Spoiler*
Show




> A rope ladder heads up some 12ft through a hole in the floor into a higher up room where the faint voices of mongrels and with careful listening from Gashur the squeak of a rat (a big rat he'd guess) is also up there.


Where exactly is that? Is it the way north or somewhere else?

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Checking the dead bodies, Leonius picked up the scrolls and unholy tinctures. If nothing else, the armor could benefit Sull's warriors greatly. Their armor seemed to be made of poor quality, no wonder with a lack of connection to proper iron and steel. But in fact, for this exploration, I should probably wear something lighter, if we are to swim. With help, the crusader removes his scalemail and puts a chain shirt on. 

Pushing up his undershirt, you can see a body steeled from training shimmering in a metallic hue. It makes you wonder if Terendelev and Leonius were related, but his past make a celestial link more apparent. In any case, his skin is immaculate, so you assume his combat experience is limited even though he is probably the oldes of you all.

He looks around at the others. Gear up, chopchop. Markus, drink this. he pushes two potions onto the struggling noble. I would want to secure the north before going into the water though. Unless the mongrelfolk also adapted to swimming.

*Spoiler*
Show

Picking up a MW chain shirt. 1 AC is not THAT huge, and decreasing armor penalty when we are about to probably swim is better.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira takes a couple deep breaths as the battle comes to a close. *"I am lightly injured. Leonius, do you have any available healing spells? If not, I will take one of the potions we found on the cultists."*

After Seira is healed one way or another, she speaks again. 

*"I vote we go north now. We know that there is something close by, which we cannot say about our other choices. Additionally, we as a group would be disadvantaged if we are caught in a fight in the water to our west."*

Seira waits patiently for the others to come to a decision.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Leonius turns to Seira's plead. I would prefer to keep Iomedae's blessings for a future fight rather than using them up so early. Potions do serve a single purpose, while the spells can be used manifold. If we encounter some vile creature or need another boost in combat prowess, I would hate to only have health potions to solve the situation.

His words are spoken with experienced fatherly understanding. In the long term the wasting of spells was smarter than using limited ressources, but for now the uncertainty of these caves lay heavy on the cleric's shoulders. We do not know what we encounter down here. I would rather have options. he tells the inquisitor as he hands her a potion.

The crusader returns to the northern door.

----------


## RCgothic

"We should keep pushing forward before they can regroup," Tali agrees. "That we've sabotaged the ladders should slow any pursuit from behind."

----------


## u-b

When everyone is ready, Gashur advances north.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Seira takes a couple deep breaths as the battle comes to a close. *"I am lightly injured. Leonius, do you have any available healing spells? If not, I will take one of the potions we found on the cultists."*
> 
> After Seira is healed one way or another, she speaks again. 
> 
> *"I vote we go north now. We know that there is something close by, which we cannot say about our other choices. Additionally, we as a group would be disadvantaged if we are caught in a fight in the water to our west."*
> 
> Seira waits patiently for the others to come to a decision.


"How badly, my friend See-yon, can sit on your head to slowly head you every few seconds slowly. She is very useful isn't she." Mong says he scratches See-Yon on below the neck.

*Spoiler*
Show


She can grant fast heal 1 for up to 3 rounds as long as she maintains contact a few times a day.
From my bloodline ability: 3+ Cha (3), grant Fast heal 1 to an ally 3 rd or till moves away

Weak but decent utility.

----------


## DrK

A brief pause allows a change of armour for the well set cleric and the others to gather around.  As you move to head north there is a shout from the room to the south that you entered from (H2) as you see the spider mongrel Wenduag dart out from the eating chamber (H4) followed by a hulking horned tiefling carrying a heavy spiked mace and a thin imperious looking woman with a hooked glaive and a cruel look in her eye.



She and the tielfling enter standing by each other near the door (near door between H2/H4) and as shouts at you all clustered around the ladder to the next level up (square R5 in H1), "Where are you running coward? You must know the city above is fallen, your comrades slaughtered, your partners slaves or sacrifices to the Brass Bull.Swear to the Lord of the Labyrinth and you may yet be spared, resist and die in his name...."

----------


## u-b

*"Hey! Who you call coward?!"* Gashur the troglodyte slowly backs off the ladder and approaches the doorway leading south to H2. *"Who you call coward, you!?"* As soon as Gashur gets to a clear straight line to the opponents and not really waiting for anyone to engage in a conversation, the half-orc troglodyte focuses his attention on the most talkative one and charges her swinging a long-shafted hammer over his head and at hers.

*Spoiler*
Show

Bluff (1d20-2)[*0*]
Gashr intends to charge, like, now. While they are formulating the response. Not sure if the trio has any readied actions or better init and such.

AC11 at the moment (-2 rage, -2 charge).

----------


## RCgothic

"No, stay back!" Tali shouts, surprised by the pursuit. A heavy barred door appears in the doorway between the party and their pursuers. Once again Tali looks as surprised as anyone else by this, although sweat begins to bead on her temple as she concentrate on the barrier. She moves to one side away from the doorway.

*Spoiler*
Show

Silent Image WILL DC14 to disbelieve. Recognising an illusion as an illusion doesn't make the illusion go away.

Move to U6.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Leonius draws his blade, ready for battle, as a door appears to be closing where none was before. He looks at the innocent girl to his right. Let's hope this barrier holds. We should discuss some things after this. he says in a confident reassuring voice. These mongrels don't deserve our mercy, or magic. as he advances to greet the ambushers at the "door".

*Spoiler*
Show

I assume the door is an active illusion to us too, as such I move into AoO territory once it opens. Leonius knows it an illusion and arcane, so a talk will be had after this.

----------


## Starbuck_II

"I think you take this too serious, there is always room for mercy for those weaker than us." And in Mong's opinion that is almost everyone, although he can't deny his companions seem worthy members.
Tali's unreliable and random burst of magic was worrying but he can see she is trying her best. He remembers when he first learned magic and chuckles at that mischief he randomly caused.

"You *points at Wenduag * should surrender, I don't want to have to kill you. And you, nasty lady, I always take the bull by the horns, so bring your worst."

At that Mong casts Hideous Laughter at the human gal with the glaive, "But guess you are used to bull crap".
*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Bless (+1 hit), , Spirit séance: +2 dam, fatigue 3 rds left (-2 Str/Dex)
AC: 15 (-1 from fatigue) HP: 17/17 (+0)
touch: 11, ff: 11, CMD: 19 
Saves: +6/+2/+3

Although, it might not work as she could be a caster with good will saves: Will Negate DC 14, Dur 3 rds, can't do anything but laugh.

----------


## Shadowflick

Markus takes the two potions, wincing as he downs them, not use to the oddly bitter taste. His wounds start to knit themselves together. magic...divine. It feel nice yet...a part of him growls in frustration. No more pain. He shakes it off, his distant look fading "I thank you, Sir Crusader. Im sorry i didnt mean to..well, drag everyone down. Onward then." Markus says with an unsure smile, bloodstained Morningstar slung a bit to comfortably over his shoulder.


---------

As the group appears, lead by Wendaug, Markus's innocent face seems to fade into a snarl, teeth gritting tightly against eachother "Then if we are to Die, I woudl want your Brass Cow to Choke on the will of the Inheritor, and let our Bones tear his Insides from  From Withi-" but, he's cut off as the sorceress raises the barrier, his mace lifted to strike again. he blinks.

"...right, We should plan first. Maybe a few blessings..."

----------


## In4Dimensions

*"No."*

Seira raises an arm and chants a mystical intonation, and a badger pops into existence, glowing with a faint red light. It rushes towards the glaive-carrying woman, claws outstretched and mouth open.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Use a standard action to use my Summon Monster SLA, summoning a Resolute Badger. I'll have it charge at the woman.
Attack: (1d20+3)[*11*] (bite attack)
Damage: (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

Chaos breaks out! Tali summons and illusory door that begins to shut just as Gashur and a badger called by Seira streak out towards the 3 enemies. Gashur swings down the lucerne hammer with bone shattering force on the enemy cult leader who screams as her ribs break. Staggering back the badger swipes at her and misses, she steps back, going to cast healings upon herself before she begins to laugh, tears streaming down her cheeks as she can do nothing but howl with laughter!

The burly tiefling with the spiked mace is not as amsued and swings at Gashur as Wenduag eyes the door, suprised to see one appear but thinking its closed and soli lets fly an arrow at Gashur and one at the badger....

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Ouch, Hosilla the inquisitor is left with 1 HP, but sadly is laughing so cannot heal herself or activate her judgement of healing

Tiefling vs Gashur (1d20+5)[*13*] dam (1d8+5)[*7*]
Wenduag  vs badger (1d8+3)[*5*] dam (1d8+2)[*7*] vs Gashur (1d8+3)[*5*] dam (1d8+2)[*7*]

----------


## u-b

Gashur is surprised to see his target burst out laughing, but gecides to let her be for now and focus on the tiefling which is hostile and close at hand. He drops the hammer and tries to rip the tiefling apart with claws and bite.

*Spoiler*
Show

Claw: (1d20+9)[*23*] for (1d12+11)[*17*] (1d4+11)[*14*] (incl. +2/+2 rage, +0/+2 seance boon, +0/+2 creature focus: evil outsider(?))
Claw: (1d20+9)[*15*] for (1d12+11)[*18*] (1d4+11)[*13*] (incl. +2/+2 rage, +0/+2 seance boon, +0/+2 creature focus: evil outsider(?))
Bite: (1d20+9)[*13*] for (1d12+11)[*21*] (1d4+11)[*12*] (incl. +2/+2 rage, +0/+2 seance boon, +0/+2 creature focus: evil outsider(?))

AC13 at the moment (-2 rage).

----------


## In4Dimensions

Wordlessly, Seira commands her summoned badger to finish off the laughing woman as she raises her spear in a defensive stance.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Ready an action to attack any hostile that walks through the illusory door.

Badger: finish off the laughing woman. If she's backed up far enough, the badger will charge; otherwise, it won't.

Attack: (1d20+1)[*6*]+2 if charging
Damage: (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Part of Leonius was annoyed he was denied an epic battle with a servant of Baphomet. But the strategic judgment largely made the cleric enjoy the followup just as Gashur pracically jumps and eviscerates the enemy next to him. He tries to move into a flanking position to finish off the stragglers, covering those less experienced in the frontline. Or at least, in melee drills simulating the frontline.

*Spoiler*
Show

Blade slash go swish (1d20+3)[*18*]
(1d8+2)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

The tiefling barely has time to swing his mace before the enrage troglodyte is upon him and as the hammer is dropped in favour of claws and bite the tiefling is torn limb from limbs by the long reptillian claws with only a brief time to howl in rage! The badger and Leonius close on the laughing inquisitor, the furry beast missing but the venerable cleric neatly running her through with his blade as she dies with a smile, laughing on her way to the abyss.....

Wenduag, seeing the priestess who had commandeered the mongrel lair slaughtered and her enforcer launches one arrow at Leo' before turning and fleeing into the dark tunnel where you hand entered. The arrow with a faint "twang" goes wild and zips past the cleric clattering harmlessly off the wall beyond. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Shoot Leonius (1d20+6)[*7*] dam (1d8+3)[*11*]
Flee 30ft into the dark tunnel




_Combat is over unless you are pursing Wenduag_

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong rushes forth (40ft movement/ 60 ftdarkvision rocks in these cases) and close enough to enchant her (to prevent her from running)" You aren't going anywhere,spider lady, but the ground. Next time you'll think twice before flinging arrows like a pixie, spider lady." 

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Bless (+1 hit), , Spirit séance: +2 dam, fatigue 2 rds left (-2 Str/Dex)
 AC: 15 (-1 from fatigue) HP: 17/17 (+0)
 touch: 11, ff: 11, CMD: 19 
 Saves: +6/+2/+3

Will Negate DC 14, Dur 3 rds, can't do anything but laugh. Using my last hideous laughter.

----------


## u-b

Gashur chases the spider-thingie, overtakes her, blocking her safe way wherever she was going, and _then_ makes a swing with a claw at her neck.

*Spoiler*
Show

Not sure if Gashur _actually_ overtakes her, but he totally intends to and has 40 ft. normal move, darkvision and stuff.

Claw: (1d20+9)[*28*] for (1d4+9)[*12*] (incl. +2/+2 rage, +0/+2 seance boon)
Claw AoO (if applicable): (1d20+9)[*27*] for (1d4+9)[*10*] (incl. +2/+2 rage, +0/+2 seance boon)

AC13 at the moment (-2 rage).

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

The aasimar never felt really old, as the minor blessing of Iomedae kept his body in peak condition. Still, he shakes the feeling of old age, when he sees the young warriors charge and sprint to keep up with the vile abomination, striking her down. A moment of contention passes as he too advances towards the mongrel scout, touching upon himself and speaking up. A glorious light encompasses him, making it hard to pry eyes away from the divinely touched crusader.

Stand down and you may yet live to see another day. he commands her to drop her weapon. We are the crusaders from up above, and seek aid to exit your caves. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Touch of Glory on self (+2 to Diplomacy/Intimidate) as standard, move to close the gap, free to start parley.
Eschewing a diplomacy roll because said roll needs a minute.

----------


## DrK

Despite her lead Wenduag is not fast enough! Still carrying the wounds from the initial battle its all she can do to reach the barricades before the grey scaled menace is upon her, leaping atop the barricade the angry Troglodyte reaches forward and grabs her by the back of the throat, claws sinking into the purple scales neck before blood sprays in the darkness and her body goes limp.....



_with 40ft vs her 30ft he can move fast enough to reach her for a very savage single attack_

----------


## u-b

Gashur drops the spider woman body to the ground and breathes heavily wilo looking around. As no other threats seem to emerge, the troglodyte half-orc sits on the ground near the wall where he would not be on anyone's way. *"I'll need a bit of rest after this. And a bit of healing."*

Gashur does not see the point of saving _any_ opponent, but he did not finish off the spider woman right away and won't stand up to do it now. Neither he'll argue for that, but he _will_ question what the people think they are doing.

*Spoiler*
Show

Gashur is at 13/22 hit points and fatigued for a minute.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Unsure how to proceed, Leonius tries to stabilize the wounded monstrous woman. Comparisons of Gashur's physique and theirs is cast aside as the half-orc politely goes out of the way and requests aid. He kneels down, looking at the woman while requesting aid himself. Mong, can your bird tend to Gashur? You help me restrain our little scout here, while I make sure she does die when we deem it necessary. The rest please watch out for more cultists.

*Spoiler*
Show

Provide First aid (1d20+7)[*22*] vs DC 15.

----------


## Starbuck_II

"Sure, See-yon, sit on his head and heal him"
Mong says as he finally recovers from fatigue. See-yon flies to sit on Gashur's arm and he now has Fast heal 1 for 3 rounds.

"So, think that is all of them and the place is now free of cultists?"
*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Bless (+1 hit), Spirit séance: +2 dam, 
 AC: 16 ) HP: 17/17 (+0)
 touch: 11, ff: 11, CMD: 19 
 Saves: +6/+3/+3

See-yon grants Fast heal 1 to Gashur

----------


## DrK

Reaching the downed spiderlike mongrelfolk Leonius is easily able to steam the bleeding although she remains unconscious. But is also able to rifle through her possessions as he examines her strange chitinous spider like form. The bow is well made and she has a pair of potions, each light blue smelling of mint despite the bull head on the glass bottle. 

*Spoiler: Loot on Wenduag*
Show


MW Comp (+1) longbow 
2 potions CLW
Wand of Longstrider (10 charges)
Obsidian symbol of Baphomet (~20gp if you take it)



In the main room Tali and the others are easily able to search the dead inquisitor, her body badly mangled by Gashur's onslaught. But many things on her body glow magically when Tali, Seira and Markus gaze upon her. The glaive shimmers as does the glass bottles tucked into her belt pouch and a small stave of dark black wood capped with a small bull's head. 

*Spoiler: Loot*
Show


Glaive +1
Bandolier with Potion Invisibility, Potion of Cure Moderate, Alchemist Fire (2), Tangelfoot bag
Wand Spiritual Weapon (8 charges)

----------


## Starbuck_II

"Who do you think Yaniel is. So a cool sword is hidden somewhere here? Before we go from this place we should find this sword." Mong said while skimming the letter.

----------


## In4Dimensions

After reading the letter, Seira speaks up.
*"I agree with Mong. If this "S.V." wishes to corrupt it, then it is likely magical and thus a tool for us to use.

Additionally, Drezen seems to be a place, and Vorlesh an entity. Since Vorlesh seems to be involved with the Wardstone, they are almost certainly magically adept. If they somehow disabled or tampered with the Wardstone, we should seek them out and kill them if possible.

We should also visit the three safe houses mentioned in the letter. Perhaps there are weapons there we can utilize, or whatever evidence S.V. wanted gone might still be there."*

Seira then turns her attention towards the various magical items on the inquisitor's body.
*"Leonius, either you or I should take the wand. Do you want it? Everything else would better utilized by those other than me, as I do not have the training nor desire to wield that glaive, and I have no need for the potions or alchemical items."*

----------


## u-b

Gashur is somewhat disappointed when the healing ends shortly after it began. Still, his wounds are no longer bleeding and no longer at risk of catching infection, so he can live without additional healing - at least, he won't spend a potion on that. Having taken a breather after the combat, he stands up to read the letter too. Then he shrugs. He does not know any Yaniel and has not been to the museum. As the loot is being sorted, he gets interested in the well-made glaive, more so when it is declared magical. He can utilize some other gear, and says as much, but it's mainly the glaive he is after.

*Spoiler*
Show

Gear desired:
1. Glaive +1
2. Wand of Longstrider (10 charges) - optional
3. Potion Invisibility - optional

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Leonius takes quite a bit to compute what happened before. Slowly, but surely it dawns onto the old crusader. We haven'T seen the last of the cultists, Mong. Damn it, the cultists are everywhere. And not just small groups. If anyone is powerful enough to influence the wardstones, we are indeed facing a foe beyond our capabilities.

The blonde aasimar turns to Gashur. Yaniel sounds familiar, but I assume it is a holy artifact of tremendous power, otherwise the vile monsters would not waste time corrupting it and instead would have just stolen it and used it as is. But whatever happens down here, we must hurry and warn the order of the assault onto the wardstone.  He looks at the bullheaded wand. The magic imbued in this is similar to those taught to every cleric, I might be able to peruse this against our enemies.

Tali, you might find use for the alchemical bottles.

*Spoiler*
Show

further split. I take the Spiritual Weapon, Tali could use the alchemical items for some spell slot free crowd control, I would very much like a casting of Longstrider on old slow Leonius from Gashur, if possible.

----------


## Shadowflick

Markus watches as the party deftly handles the spider like Mongrel Wendaug, as well as the two other cultists who fell swiftly. It seems the Inheritor's Will was indeed stronger then that of Baphomet's. He looks down at the broken corpses, his hand tensing as he feels...something welling over him. A Desire...that he could not understand.

"Before we can even Think of saving the Wardstones themselves, we need to find a way out of these caves. With these cultists dead though...perhaps we can now call upon the aid of the Mongrelfolk? They seem like decent..uhh" Markus hesitates a tad unsure of whether or not to call them 'people' "Folk. With them Im sure the crusaders defending Kenabres will be able to repel the demon's forces."

----------


## Starbuck_II

See-yon activates the healing one more time as it sees Gashur not fully healed.
Mong says, "I bet they hid the sword nearby unless there is an armory here. "

*Spoiler*
Show


Mong:
*Perceptioncheck* - (1d20+2)[*21*]

See-yon looks around while staying on Gashur
*Perceptioncheck* - (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## u-b

*"Seems "nearby" is still a lot of room. I doubt they bothered to hide its magical signature, though."* Gives Gashur his opinion sitting in place while the healing magic resumes to work anew.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

I will not waste time on a wild goose chase after a sacred relic. Something tells me that if we find the cult leader, the blade will not be far. Let us continue. We dallied for too long. Leonius continues north, searching crossings from left to right, in order to search circular cave systems clockwise.

----------


## DrK

Leaving the bodies where they have fallen and laden with magical treasures the party head back towards the fallen cultists guards and the rusted ladder bolted to the wall leading upwards to a higher level (North of h1). Clambering up the ladder leads to a room, this of worked, if worn and damage stone. The chamber here looks weathered and ancient with stone work covered in mongrefolk scratchings and filth but a change from the natural caverns that you've just climbed out of. The room is some 30ft wide and 40ft long and near deserted save for a filthy blanket in one corner covering a rotting maggot riddle rat corpse. Further to the east there is an archway and rusted clips on the walls where doors might once hung leading to another chamber. This one illuminated by a rusty brazier dangling from a hook in the roof hanging above a rikety wooden table that has a couple of large boulders pulled up to it as impromptu chairs. Beyond that a rusty iron door leads further east....

----------


## u-b

Feeling more or less fine after resting and healing, Gashur takes the loot and follows the explorers. He is, himself, pretty much an explorer, but expects the females to just magic it over instead of him doing dig-through. He takes a look at the door, though, because it could be mechanical.

*Spoiler*
Show




> Leaving the bodies where they have fallen and laden with magical treasures...


No way in hell. Gashur is _not_ taking only the following:
1. Alchemist fires
2. Anything taken by anyone else (spiritual weapon, anything else?)

In particular, since there are no objections, he takes:



> 1. Glaive +1
> 2. Wand of Longstrider (10 charges)
> 3. Potion Invisibility


This pushes him into medium load when he's back to his natural form, but not for combat purposes (he won't use both the hammer and the glaive at the same time).

Perception take 10 for a total of 15, then take 20 for a total of 25: locked/trapped in any noticeable way and/or recently used?

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 18 HP: 17/17
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 13
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

With the small bits and bops in his stash as the young lady is still too stunned from the combat to reply, Leonius continues east. He touches himself as he says a prayer again, half for him, half for the deceased creature to his left. He beckons one of the more perceptive members of his group to come to his side. I would assume these craven creatures would use traps, but I am not experienced enough as to see how or where. he finally admits. The cleric has spent his time in infirmaries, in temples and shrines to stave off the Abyss' corruption, and his combat training was focussed on open battlefields. There was little training regarding cultist hideouts, cave systems or well, anything like that here.

----------


## RCgothic

"These flask calls to me," Tali  whispers, taking hold of the bottles of alchemist's fire passed to her by Leonius, and also pocketing the tanglefoot bag. "I can feel the magic in them."

"And we should tie her up so she doesn't cause trouble for our mongrelfolk allies. We should let them know we've succeeded before we progress."

----------


## DrK

As Tali looks at the unconscious but still breathing Wenduag, stable despite her savage injuries above Leonius approaches the iron door and pushes it open.  Hinges screech, tortured with rust as they are but it does open and beyond a smell of sewage, the iron door partially concealed on the far side by rubble and weeds shows occasional signs of passage in the dust but beyond in the light spilling out behind from the various magical illuminations the aasamir can see an ancient sewerage culvert (perhaps one of the many under the city that lead to the cliff edge and dispose of the cities waste that way?) and in the dim corridor with a dry (if stinking and slimy looking floor) he can see what appears to be a faint shaft of dusky light coming from above, one of the drain grates in a city street he realises. 

You have reached a door from the undercity and can access the city above once more, perhaps now you can see what damage has been wrought upon the city you have all come to call home?

_OOC

Well done, you all reach the heady heights of Level 3

You exploring more of the compound, heading into the city or heading back to the Chief Sull to grab your 3 companions you left behind?

_

----------


## u-b

Gashur does not care much about the spider woman, but he's certainly not leaving the compound without either the sword or having rummaged it twice all over. When he sees the sky light above, he turns back. With no magical help, he resorts to just digging through it, trash, junk, and all. He makes a cursory pass first, in case the thing is not actually hidden, but expects to spend quite some time.

*Spoiler*
Show

Searching it all over for the sword, including lower level, water and all. Alone, if needed be. First taking 10 for a total of 15, then taking 20 for a total of 25.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong feels enlightened and remember a magic trick to search at range (Sift).
He also tries to remember details for Vorlesh and Yossila.

*Spoiler*
Show




Now I can extend my ragesong by eating alcoholic stuff as a move action (like my goodberries) after gaining that level.
First I'll try to roll Local to remember about those two.
Casting Sift lets me search at range but adding -5 penalty but no range penalty. I'll use on each room, even the garbage room to see if anything there. It lets me act as if I touched/looked at everything, only sense not used is smell.

*Local* - (1d20+4)[*12*] Vorlesh
*Local* - (1d20+4)[*11*] Yossila
*Search* - (1d20-2)[*5*]
*Search* - (1d20-2)[*8*]
*Search* - (1d20-2)[*2*]
*Search* - (1d20-2)[*14*]
*Search* - (1d20-2)[*3*]
*Search* - (1d20-2)[*1*]
*Search* - (1d20-2)[*5*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 23/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

As Mong searches the rooms and Gashur blows off steam at the sewer grate, Leonius binds the now unarmed scout He searched her for weapons. He positions himself to stand in the middle of them all. Inheritor, guide us to the Light. Grant us your blessing, as we will push away the darkness. A holy light envelops him as healing radiance expunges any hardship. The light is stronger and warmer than before, Leonius knew he was closer to his goddess now.

If she wakes, Leonius will ask her to stay compliant and ask the group to quickly bring her back to Sull for interrogation.

*Spoiler*
Show

Channel Positive Energy to heal Wenduag (2d6)[*5*] Mong (2d6)[*6*] Tali (2d6)[*9*] Gashur (2d6)[*9*]
Perception to check her for hidden daggers (1d20+3)[*23*]

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira volunteers to bring Wenduag back to Chief Sull, as well as escort the left-behind companions to the surface.

*Spoiler*
Show

Apologies for the lack of posts, college is getting busy.

----------


## DrK

As they pause by the entrance to the sewers proper and their freedom Gashur heads back into the lair and searches for the rooms where the sword may be found. Heading back into the main chamber he drops down the ladder Wenduag had fled down and past the crude wooden barricades finds 3 further rooms. Presumaby the ones where the Inquisitor of Baphomet (Hosilla) had taken as her own. 

Beyond  the room with the barricades was a simple meeting room. Three copper bowls filled with glowing coals hang from the ceiling of this long, natural cavern. The braziers fill the chamber with warmth and soft orange light. In the center of the chamber stands a block of stone that serves as a table, lined with wooden chairs. An enormous bloodstain, maybe a week old, darkens the stones surface. There is a crude door to the north and a curtain leading to a room to the south. 

Gashur's nose twitches at the smells to the south and he peeks through. Old blood stains the floor of this small cavern. Barrels filled with scraps of fur and fat sit against one wall, emitting an foul stench. The two long stone slab tables are covered with skinning tools and piles of freshly butchered meat. The piles here are a motely collection of butchered rats, cave fish, vermin and even a few monglemen limbs showing how far this clan had fallen.  Two wooden racks hold drying animal skins, though thankfully these seem to be mainly be rats and other cave creatures and not sentient creatures.  

The room to the North is far more interesting. A stone pedestal holds a copper brazier aloft in the center of this room. Against the western wall, an enormous pile of animal furs and thick quilts serves as a bed. Sheathed weapons and stone carvings adorn the walls. The eastern half of the room holds a wooden desk, beneath which stands a long, thin iron lockbox. The key from Hosilla's belt proves a match for the locked strongbox and Gashur is able to flip open the lid revealing the contents within. 

Its a good haul, a small leather pouch with a collection of blue and red gems and a single bright yellow citrine (3 lapis lazuli (10gp each), 2 blood stones 50gp each and a 100gp citrine), 2 magical scrolls to imporve one's toughness and rid one of disease (_bears endurance, remove disease)_ and a dark wood case. Opening the case reveals an ancient and beautiful blade that seems to be forged of gold.

----------


## u-b

Gashur pockets those findings that are clearly worth something, then proceeds to examine the weapons that adorn the walls to see if any of them look good or at least usable. He also considers taking the lockbox, but not quite sure about that. He weighs it on a hand and asks if anyone can appraise it - box, lock and all. He also asks if people would like to identify the scrolls and the sword (which seems to be _the_ sword, by the look of it) now or some time later.

----------


## Shadowflick

Markus had been following along, keeping quiet as he drags his feet behind his group, a pounding migraine rattling his skull. A sharp, scratching pain just on the inside of his skull, like a nail trailing across the raw ivory shell. Just on the edge of his senses...he can hear...something. before it was a feeling, and idea, a few visions but now?....Now he can just...hear it. And he knows if he wanted to he could _Understand_ it. is it the voice of the Inheritor? Is it...something worse?

Or perhaps this is a test of his faith, of his loyalty. Of his convictions? Before he even realizes it he finds himself within the room containing the holy blade

"Is...That it? The Sword? With that and the Mongrels perhaps hope is not lost."

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 23/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

Leonius turns back to find his allies hunched over a small treasure. Seeing a golden blade here of all things makes him think about Iomedae, but he doesn't want to jump to conclusions just yet. Instead he softly hovers his hand over the sword's hilt as he incants a prayer. Iomedae, show me the secrets this relic has to offer!

*Spoiler*
Show

Detect Magic (1d20+6)[*14*] Spellcraft

added stuff to "party loot" on my sheet.

----------


## DrK

The young clercic cannot discern too much of the blade, although it does seem ancient and impressive. As he hefts it he realsies the golden aura is just that and the weight and feel of it is much more akin to cold iron. Though well made and pulsing with strong magic 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Treat as a +1 cold iron longsword

 

Its the work of a few hours to head backdown the shafts and caverns to Neathholm and the mongrels. As you appear many of the dozen or so mongrelfolk who had crept out of their ramshackle dwellings hiss and snarl at Wenduag tied and limping behind you and the deformed and obese Chief Sull grins in a most unpleaseant manner. _"Wenduagm you will hunt us no more and answer for you crimes."_ he snorts through his flat nose laughing, _"Uplanders, you have done a great service. Know we will help you in the fight against the fallen ones. I will send word to the other clans and they may offer aid as well. "_  he eyes you, although gives Horgus a flat stare, _"Some uplanders have honour."_

For their part your 3 colleagues have been fine. Horgus looks up, excited as he hears you have cleansed the lair and found a way up, "A way up you say. Excellent. Remember my offer, 4 bars of gold (~2K gp) for returning me safe to my mansion. I would see my assets recovered and see what is left of shining Kenabres or if I must move o my other holdings." He looks at Chief Sull coldly and the squalor, "The sooner we leave the better. Even a city under siege is more befitting than this vermin ridden filth pit."

Arivishnal is helped up by Aneiva, the blind mage listening intently, "You say there was a note that identified safe houses for the cultsist. Please, we must eradicate them, and protect the Tower! Its vital we go there first, some of my order are there,", Aneiva, still pale and limping on her crutch nods. "I want to see my wife, Irabeth will be beside hereself if she still lives but she would agree. We must see the cult driven out." 

--

Limping with you you soon return to the lair of the fallen mongrels and after another 30 minutes emerge deep in the southern suburbs of the city to a scene of chaos. Emerging from the sewers, you step into a city vastly different from the one you left when you fell into darkness as the demons assulated the city. The tremors and demonic attacks have devastated the city,
leaving it a smoking, apocalyptic ruin. Deep chasms riddle the city, while the paths of enormous demons have left ruinous trails of rubble extending out from the citys heart. Above, the once-familiar skyline of Kenabres and forever changedthe tower of the Kite and the Cathedral of St. Clydwell having been completely destroyed, while elsewhere plumes of dark smoke still rise from the smoldering remains of burned-down buildings. Fat buzzards wheel above in skies scarred by red smoke and black clouds. The Worldwound has expanded its borders, and now the city of Kenabres is
enveloped in it the very air thick with dust, brimstone and the stench of death!

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 23/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

Bearing the blade, Leonius senses potential in it, but feels something in the way. It is as if the blade refuses to work in spite of its many enchantments. Shall I bear this blade, or will you, Mong? He softly punches the at least 1 foot taller half-orc onto his chest. I would be proud to wield such a weapon, but as I see it, my place is probably as this group's support. Its magic is less wasted on you. The middle-aged cleric smiles as he trusts his friend with more than just his life now. 



Leonius thought he was prepared for the devastation to come. A demon lord attacked and created a chasm in the middle of the city, he would not expect the architecture to take kindly to that. But what he saw took the aasimar's breath away. Beyond shocked, he needed a minute to collect himself. Then he turns to the group to assess their options. We have two options. We find a place where your leg can get rest, Anevia and where Horgus is safe until we go to his mansion. Or we go look for safehouses right now. My vote is for the former. I do not want injured or civilians on the frontlines, and it is getting dark out there, we should probably rest too.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong was in awe at such a nice sword. The golden handle and glowing blade was a glorious sight to see.
"It is beautiful. Never have I seen such a magnificent sword. I'd be honored to use it if you are sure you don't want it. This will make mincemeat of these demons!" . Mong was glad to met such wonderful comrades such as these.


As they emerge, Mong could not believe his eyes. How long had they been down there that it became like this?

"This place is not the town I used to know...
Well, Horgus can handle his own, however, Anevia's leg and Arivishnal being blind is still a major problem. 
It does seem best to safe place for them to hold out. 
What do the rest of you say?"

----------


## u-b

Gashur abstains from taking strategic decisions. Not because he's not able, but because he is not a "real" crusader, so his first choice in this ruined city would be between the southgate and the northgate, with maybe some damaged sections of the wall thrown in. He rather thinks those would be less than popular, so he just lets the others propose and select more risky ones.

----------


## RCgothic

"It looks like the wardstone has fallen with The Kite," Tali observes ruefully.

"Just look at the way the worldwound has engulfed the city! The crusade is routed and Mendev is on the brink of disaster! We need to gather what supplies -" she nods to Horgus "- and allies - " she nods to Aneiva "- we can and escape the city whilst causing as much loss and discomfort to the cultists as we can!" She also nods in agreement to Arivishnal.

She flexes a first which bursts into crimson fire and a field of energy flashes into existence around her form protectively.

"I think we need to do all these things. We should follow a route that reaches all our objectives in the shortest possible time. And we need to hurry. If I were the cultists I'd have reinforcements from the worldwound on their way hear already."

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira took in the destruction with what appeared to be a steady gaze. She had no particular love of Kenabres in and of itself, but seeing the destruction brought back memories of that fateful night, when her parents and everyone else around her had been slaughtered. For a moment, she could almost hear the screams of thousands ringing in her ears, crying, whimpering, begging for someone to save them...

She pushed these unwanted thoughts out of her mind. Right now, action was required. *"I agree with Leonius. Anevia, do you know of any safehouses nearby, or where we might find other non-hostiles? If not, we can pick a house and defend it, but that would be less than ideal."*

----------


## RCgothic

Tali concentrates for a moment and another horse appears.

"For you and Arivishnal," she says to Anevia. "So you can both keep up. I know you're both eager to find your wife and allies," she says sympathetically.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 23/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

Leonius looks in awe at the budding sorceress. In a relatively short time, she managed to summon a horse and control her powers much better. She was a bit off to be a decent arcanist, the cleric knew sooner rather than later most of their combat would revolve around enabling and protecting Tali.

He puts his hand onto her shoulder. That is a great way to speed our crusade up, Tali. But make sure not to exhaust yourself just yet. The city runs rampant with cultists, we might be forced in a few conflicts this day still.

Gashur, can you make out a vantage point to climb and maybe surveil the surrounding area for us? he finally asks the atavistic half-orc. He was unsure how to incorporate such ferocity in plans, but he assumed if he ripped people apart like an animal, he might be able to climb like an animal too.

----------


## u-b

Gashur shrugs and looks around for something climbable in the vicinity that would offer a good enough view. If he sees it, and estimates to be able to reliably climb it, he does just that.

*Spoiler*
Show

Climb 10+8 = 18
Perception 10+6 = 16 then 20+6 = 26 (extra +2 vs evil outsiders)

----------


## DrK

Screams, crackling smoke and burning buildings dominate the local area. Bodies and gorey remains litter the streets and scream, demonic hoots and howls and the crash of rubble sliding fill the air. Peering through the smoke filled air you all know North is the most direct way, curbing round the outer district until you can get to the Eagle gate leading to inner city 

Horgus says little, watching fearfully and muttering under his breath about his holdings, the blind elf weeps tears for the fallen city he can smell and Aneiva looks worried as she looks towards the centre where the kite would have been.I worry greatly for Irabeth she says as the others help her stop the horse.

She will be where the fighting was thickest, but for now we must root the cult out and search the area, the alchemist and then the library are closest and Id Aravshinals colleagues still hold the library we should have some sanctuary there.

As she says that Gashur climbs a nearby house and perched by the chimney, he can see the devastation in the inner city and the billowing smoke, but of more concern is future up the street, beyond a thick bank of smoke blowing from a burning house he can see a pair of dog like demonic beasts with brown fur and a collar of red and black bony spines worrying the corpses of three city guards. With the smoke they have not noticed you yet but may soon as they are 140ft up the street

----------


## u-b

Gashur climbs down to the group. *Two scaly demon dogs that way. A hunded yards and a half. We can try to go get them or try to choose some other way.*

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 23/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

Leonius nods at the lookout, but his features harden to a grimace. Avoiding them might be smarter, but I will not leave this city to demons. Besides, I have never been one for stealth. he says as he draws his blade. He turns around. Any objections?

----------


## RCgothic

"It'll help the survivors to put them down. And going around would take longer," Tali agrees with a new determination, flexing a hand coated in rippling crimson flames.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong draws his new sword and grips a few berries in his off hand so he can test a new ability he learn.
"I've learn a new fighting stance that requires me to get drunk off these berries. Totally ready to test it out, now I have to ask 'Who let the dogs out'?"

----------


## In4Dimensions

Wordlessly, Seira draws her spear and points it towards the direction of the demon dogs, her intentions clear.

----------


## u-b

Gashur gives the glaive to Arivishnal to hold it for a moment, then leads the way. He does not intend to charge the demon dogs, though. He plans to let _them_ charge instead. He moves some 20 feet ahead of the rest of the group to give the dogs only one obvious option.

*Spoiler*
Show

Will be ready to strike anything moving into range of the lucerne hammer.
Ready: (1d20+6)[*14*] for (2d12+18)[*28*] piercing cold iron (with power attack -1/+3 and braced for x2)
AoO: (1d20+6)[*19*] for (2d12+18)[*36*] piercing cold iron (with power attack -1/+3 and braced(?) for x2)

----------


## In4Dimensions

As Gashur begins to walk forward, Seira murmurs a word of prayer. As she finishes, a bright, harsh light sweeps out from the tip of her spear and envelops her allies, guiding their hands and bolstering their hearts.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Seira casts Bless, which lasts for three minutes.

----------


## DrK

The heroes advance out of the swirling smoke, as the two dogs look up, wreathes of flame licking from around their slavering jaws. At their feet you see a family, or the remains a of a family, a parent's chewed body wrapped around a half eaten child it had tried to protect. As you stand ready, Gashur forming the point of the spear out of the ruined house another two dogs pad out, smoke lifting gently from their backs. The largest of the beast's sporting two fanged heads, both with beady glowing red eyes!



With a howl they bound down the street of broken and soot smeared paving stones towards you, all 4 howling madly! Gashur sets his hammer ready, point out ready and Seira releases a pulse of golden light filling each of you with divine focus! The lead hell hound leaps towards Gashur but is transfixed by the hammer as the ranger mercilessly spears it, however this leave shim vulnerable to the second dog that bounds in, snapping at the orc! The other two (including the two headed one hang back some fifteen foot from Gashur (so ~35ft from the rest of the party) watching for a weak spot

_OOC

Gashur Braces and holds 20ft in front of the party, Seira cast's Bless

2 dogs charge Gashur (one dying from the held action and the AoO - takes both to kill)
The other attacks Gashur (1d20+7)[15] dam (1d8+1)[2] + (1d6)[5] Fire

Rest of players please go....
Mong, Leonius, Markus and Tali (and Seira and Gashur, but i'll resolve their round 2 actions after the other PCs)

_

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira steps up behind Gashur and attempts to gut the attacking demon dog. If the other party members kill it before she acts, she'll charge the two-headed dog instead.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move to within 10 ft of the dog that attacked Gashur and attack with the longspear.
Attack: (1d20+5)[*18*] (+2 if charging)
Damage: (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 23/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

Leonius charges in wordlessly, with blade drawn and shield held aloft. He thought to invoke the blessing of his goddess, but the quick slaughter of Gashur gives him pause forcing him to intervene posthaste.

*Spoiler*
Show

Trying to flank with Gashur if possible. (1d20+3)[*7*] +2 if charge is possible (deduct AC penalty at your discretion then)
(1d8+2)[*5*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

"Time to bring the festivities!"
Mong as he rushes forward with sword in one hand to help flank and sing.

*Spoiler*
Show


Start Bloodrage (3 now used 10), everyone accepts it get +2 morale Str/Con, -1 AC, +1 Will; 
Status: Bless (+1 hit)
AC: 15 (-0 song) HP: 21/21 (+4 Con, +4 hp)
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19 
Saves: +9/+3/+3
Amplified Bloodrage +8 Str/+4 Con, -0 AC

Song used She (He)'s got the Power by Stan Bush
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_g0XAqxsO5Y

----------


## u-b

Gashur is ready to kill more demon dogs with his hammer, but rather wonders if the party will have more problems with the dogs _not_ charging into melee...

*Spoiler*
Show

I think Markus and Tali are still to go, but I will post for Gashur in case we want to advance it further.

Gashur either steps back and attacks with the lucerne hammer or, if no targets in reach by his turn, readies an attack.
Attack (readied or otherwise): (1d20+6)[*10*] for (1d12+9)[*19*] OR (2d12+18)[*27*] piercing cold iron (with power attack -1/+3; optionally braced for x2)
AoO: (1d20+6)[*23*] for (1d12+9)[*12*] OR (2d12+18)[*40*] piercing cold iron (with power attack -1/+3; optionally braced for x2)

----------


## RCgothic

Tali steps back, putting herself between Horgus, Anevia and Arivishnal, ready to rain fire at any of the dogs that approach within range.

*Spoiler*
Show


Range 30ft, so not close enough for Acid [Fire] Splash just yet.

Readied action:
Touch (1d20+3)[*23*] damage (1d3+3)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

Between Leonius and Seira the second demonic dog is slashed and battered into the ruined paving stones as Gashur stands ready, holding out the lucerne hammer carefully. You cannot tell, but you swear that the two heads of the largest dog seem to smile as most of the heroes cluster together and the larger dog and its smaller puppy lurch forward before both of the beasts emit massive gouts of fire that roll over the party engulfing all but Tali in sheets of black brimstone streaked flames. The fire from the two headed dog burning brighter and longer, even as the fire splash from Tali glances from its abyss enhanced hide!

_OOC

Both dogs step to w/in 15ft and breathe fire catching Mong, Seira, Gashur and Lucius
dog (2d6)[11] fire damage Ref DC14 for half

Two headed dog
(2d6+2)[7] DC 15 for half

_

----------


## u-b

*"Healer!"* - shouts Gashur as he advances towards the demon dogs just enough to reach _one*_ of them with the hammer - *"Take that!"* - the later shot was apparently to two-headed dog, not to the healer, as the half-orc, thoroughly burned and thoroughly enraged, swings his lucerne hammer at it.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Gashur is moving a bit sideways if required to achieve this effect; out of reach of the single-headed dog, which migh provoke an AoO if it advances.

Lucerne hammer: (1d20+8)[*28*] for (1d12+13)[*22*] bludgeoning cold iron (with -1/+3 from power attack, +2/+2 from rage and +0/+2 creature focus: evil outsider)
AoO if applicable: (1d20+8)[*26*] for (1d12+13)[*20*] bludgeoning cold iron (with -1/+3 from power attack, +2/+2 from rage and +0/+2 creature focus: evil outsider)

Rage: -2 to AC for a total AC of 13.

----------


## In4Dimensions

*"aaah!"* A quiet gasp slips from Seira's gritted teeth as the demon dogs' fire washes over her. Stepping back, Seira raises a hand, and a badger appears behind the two-headed dog.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Seira steps back so that she is 25 feet from the two-headed dog, then uses her Summon Monster SLA to summon a badger behind it.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 9/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

Leonius wasn't was caught unaware, but the pain of the first breath made him duck behind his shield to prevent any further damage. Unable to leave his position to aid them, Leonius pushes the urge to sprint towards the injured down. A battle-ready chapter needed a conscious healer, and the half-orc seemed tough enough. Vile beast, take this. he shouts as he obviously takes wide side swings to make the creature dodge more than trying injure it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Aid another vs AC 10 plus Bless and flanking (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong growl as the flames overcame him, he feels his entire body roil in pain for a second, he pops a goodberry as a move action (restoring 1 hp and not losing a round of Rage song), then attacks swinging with both hands on to a hound

*Spoiler*
Show


Start Bloodrage (3 now used 10), everyone accepts it get +2 morale Str/Con, -1 AC, +1 Will; 
 Status: Bless (+1 hit), Flanking (+2 hit), Fast Heal 8 (while singing)
 AC: 15 (-0 song) HP: 28/35 (+4 Con, +12 hp)
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19 
 Saves: +9/+3/+3
 Amplified Bloodrage +8 Str/+4 Con, -0 AC


Attack:(1d20+12)[*29*]
Damage: (1d8+10)[*14*]

----------


## DrK

Even as the dogs coat the heroes in fire their end is nigh. Mong flanks out to the side, blade lashing out as he guts the nearest one before Gashur, his flank protected by Leonius swings the lucerne hammer with savage force that eviscerates the double headed dog near tearing it in two! The street grows silent momentarily, before once more distant screams and crackling flames once more take hold. 

Horgus looks around, a pause before the fat merchant barks out a demand, "Right, if you want your pay you'll abandon finding defenders, this city is ruins and lost. Get me to my manor and we can gather supplies and retreat. The Queen will be mounting a counterattack I'm sure." As he speaks Aneiva scowls from atop the steed summoned by Tali. "No. My wife is somewhere out there and the vile Cults are out there. We need clues as to how that demon was able to best the Wardstones in case they all fall and the whole of the country is engulfed in a demonic plauge." Even blind Arivishnal nods, "I agree Miss Aneiva. Both that your noble Lady wife would never abandon the city and that we must know how the Wardstones were defeated. The library where my people are, and sadly one that is mentioned in that note may be able to help."

For the party the smoke fills the streets and the sky is blotted out by low clouds that hang dark and filled with ash casting a pall over the city. From where you sit in the south of city all routes must lead north by necessity. But you know that the Blackwing library is probably the closest, only a half dozen blocks north nestled against the inner wall. Horgus's manor lies slightly further NE in the outer city across the no burning St Augustine Park where once carefully manicured lawns and sculptured flower beds offered peace in the city.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 18/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

For the second time today, Leonius invokes the light of Sarenrae once he has made sure the demons don't move anymore. Gather 'round. he requests before invoking the Inheritor's Light.

As Horgus starts his rant, Leonius shoots him a vile look. As he does not stop, the aasimar approaches the noble man uncomfortably close. We are fighting for your and our lives out here. If you have any concerns with our route, you are welcome to leave and try to get to your mansion on your own, Master Gwerm.

Pausing he steps away a foot or two and turns to the group. If no one objects we could check the Blackwing Library. If we are to pick up a few scholars along the way, who might offer us intelligence, something rarely needed in times like this. It's not like stumbling blindly through a burning city is a smart thing to do. he adds meaning Horgus's approach.

*Spoiler*
Show

Channel Positive Energy to heal for *9*.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali's lips tighten as she recognises an impending argument, interceding herself between Leonius and Horgus with placating motions.

"I agree the city looks like a lost cause," she's quick to agree with Horgus to sooth his temper, "but the others also make good points! The crusade will need your resources, but a crusade can't flight on funds alone if it has no soldiers! Even worse than that, if we can't work out how they circumvented the wardstone then all is lost no matter what else we do!"

"Blackwing Library is on the way to your manor. We need find out what happened and then we'll be in a better position to know what to do. I know you have the will to see these things must be done, Lord Gwerm. Please, forebear us a little longer. We'll make sure your supplies get to where they're needed."

*Spoiler*
Show


Diplomacy for persuasion! Anyone else feel free to aid.  :Small Red Face: (1d20+13)[*31*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

"Look Anevia, your wife can handle herself, relax, we have more important things to deal with. I'm sure she is fine, she will hold out till we get there."
Mong said to Anevia.
"While information is good, Arivishnal, I feel like the manor will be better guarded so we can rest for the night. If nothing else, I want to guide Horgus to his home. Guess we put it to a vote. Majority rules. No complaining.

I vote manor than library"

Mong decided they can vote.

*Spoiler*
Show


*diplomacy* - (1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## DrK

Horgus puffs up, angry as he is thwarted, the blind elf mage and Aneiva also bristling and as Mong and Leonius weigh in it seems arguments are inevitable even as the city burns around you. Its Tali who calms things, her soft tones soothing tempers and easing egos.

Horgus eases and finally nods. A delay at the library would be permitted I suppose.  He acknowledges, But then see me safe to my manor.

As the party move through the smashed and broken streets the city is dying around you. Several blocks to the north you hear screams, a swirl in the smoke drifting shows you all a pair Silver Templars dragging a young girl from her horrified parents. The taller of the soldiers weeping as he explains To escape we must make a sacrifice the intent clear as he hefts a dented blade

The parents and 3-4 other shocked looking city folk look on in horror, numb or scared its hard to say

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 18/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

Seeing a helpless civilian being being mishandled, Leonius cannot help but sprint into an inevitable trap or conflict. Perusing a lighter armor, he is faster than he fears. Unhand this woman at once or I'll cut of the arm myself. he shouts.

----------


## DrK

The terrified and panicked soliders look around as Leonius steps forward bellowing at them. *"Oh, who are you? You ain't from the garrison or the Defenders Heart..."* he looks around. Hand still wrapped around the young woman, a look of terror and panic on his face. *"Its pointless you see, the city has fallen, our faith was worthless and Terenderlev has fallen."*

He motions at the girl, *"Whats the point now? Blood is on the only, feed the Gods blood and we may survive to fight on another day."* . The two soldiers glare at you expectantly, awaiting your objection or shouts or support?

_OOC

Your choice to try social skills or cut them down for turning their back on their faith

_

----------


## RCgothic

"Step away from her immediately!" Tali commands, fearlessly rushing forwards protect the girl. "Enough Kenabres blood had been spilled already today without adding to it ourselves! You're supposed to be protecting the people! Pull yourselves together!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Diplomacy to persuade (1d20+13)[*16*]

----------


## DrK

The two soldiers pause, a look of confusion on their faces, mixed with terror at the state of the city in collapse around them. *"Who are you?"* the nearest demands roughly, *"How have you survived the fall? Are you one of them?"* the last demanded with a glance at the heavily armed and greenish skinned Mong and Gashur behind her.

The other man, lowes the weapon looking at the other terrified refugees. *"We were trying to save them, a sacrifice was the only way."*

----------


## u-b

*"We are some of us. And if you haven't practiced human sacrifices before, today is not a good time to start. All sort of things could go wrong. You could appease a wrong kind of god, a pair of half-orcs could kill you incredibly pailfully, or something unpleasant could happen. Unless you want to die, we are commandeering you for this one escape. And we take those people with us."* Gashur wonders if he has made himself clear enough or if this will require some clarifications.

----------


## In4Dimensions

*"No god worth worshipping would accept the blood of an innocent as a tribute. Listen to the half-orc."* Seira says in a neutral tone, trying not to scare the soldiers more than they already are.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 18/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

The Inheritor is my shield and my blade! Leonius repeats a common sermon. I do not question the circumstances why we survived, I just thank Iomedae for it. But you bring up a valid point.

Repeat after me, fellow crusaders:
_My strength is not in my sword, but in my heart. 
If I lose my sword, I have lost a tool. 
If I betray my heart, I have died._

There is no turning back once you commit to this. We outnumber you, are better prepared, and would love to see you to safety. With his last words, he shoots Gwerm a nasty look to keep quiet.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*25*] I assume to help Tali. But by my logic, reciting a part of Iomedae's paladin code should count as lowering the DC.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong thought for a bit after everyone's speech.
"You see this blade is the sword of _Yaniel_? This blade is a relic of days past. This legendary blade is a tribute that the tides are turning, that we can win versus this great adversity." Mong says as he casts spells to make his blade shine and glow like the sun.

Mong steps a inch forward looking at the men sternly.
"I see in your eyes the same fear that would take the heart of me. A day may come when the courage of men fails, when we forsake our friends and break all bonds of fellowship, but I would hope it is not this day.  

Surely there never was a fight better worth making than the one in which we are in. 

It little matters what befalls any one of us who for the time being stands in the forefront of the battle. I hope we shall win, and I believe that if we can wake the people to what the fight really means, we shall win. But, win or lose, we shall not falter. 

Whatever fate may at the moment overtake any of us, the movement itself will not stop. 

Our cause is based on the eternal principles of righteousness; even though we who now lead may for the time fail, in the end the cause itself shall triumph. 

Now to you men, who, in your turn, have come together to spend and be spent in the endless crusade against _wrong_, to you who face the future resolute and confident, to you who strive in a spirit of _brotherhood_ for the betterment of our nation, to you who gird yourselves for this great new fight in the never-ending warfare for the _Good_ of Humankind, I say in closing what it is: we stand at Armageddon, and we battle for the Lord."

Mong pauses and points his blade toward the men.
"Now let the _lady_ go!"

*Spoiler*
Show


I cribbed a few words mixing Lord of the Rings and Theodore Roosevelt. Worked out really well.

*Diplomacy* - (1d20+7)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

The two men pause, and then wilt both dropping to their knees, swords clattering to the ground beside them. *"My thanks. Thank you for reminding us who we are..."* he pauses, fighting back tears. Staring at the sword of Yaniel, Mong, Leonius and Tali. *"I swear on the Inheritor I shall not allow weakness and fear to take me once more..."* Slowly rising he still casts his eyes about the ruined city and helps the young girl rise, a look of shame on his face as she darts back to her terrified parents 

The two men look at you. *"Please, you have saved us as surely as you saved her. What can we do to help.."*

Before anyone else can speak Aneiva calls, still cradling her shattered leg. " I commend you for staying men. But have you heard of other survivors, or if the Lady Irabeth survived?"  One of the men shakes his head, _"I do not know miss. I know there were survivors, we heard tale of the Defender's Heart being a rallying point but I do not know who may be there...."_  You can all nod as it makes sense, in the outer city (but close to the inner wall), the Defender's Heart is one of the largest Inns in Kenabares but built like a small fortress with even its own well in the walled stableyard. The owner, a one armed ex-crusader named Kimroth Oatai, always boasted he could withstand a siege better in his inn than these "youngsters" could defend the city walls, even with only his sword arm left...

EVen as the situation defuses Arivishnal from the back of the magical mount listens, and asks, "What of the Tower of Estrod or the Blackwing LIbrary", a pained look on his face as he asks about both. The other man shakes his head (something the elf cannot obviously see) before speaking. _"I think both have fallen, we heard screaming and saw flames in the Blackwing and there were plenty of those cultsits of the Bull and the Locust demon (Baphomet and Deskari) near the tower."_
Arivinshnal looks crestfallen, and reaches out for the nearest person, "Please, we must make haste to the Blackwing, my brothers may be in danger and there is knowledge that cannot fall into the wrong hands within"

Gwern snorts, "Fools the lot of you. Come now, Tali, you said we would make haste, leave these peseants here, let us make haste to this pile of burning books so the mage can hear them crackling then you can deliver me to my manse as you promised".  At his words both the scared templars and the few terrified tcity folk looks scared, one of them, a balding man clutching a heavy piece of broken timber (as if that will help him) looks at Leonius, _"You would abandon us here Cleric?.... What of your vows?"_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 18/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

Leonius takes a deep breath as he closes his eyes in order not to lash out at Horgus. It is true we promised Lord Gwerm to see him safely to his mansion. But seeing the city in ruins, with magical secrets exposed and a need to shepherd survivors to a last beacon of hope...

Leonius pauses and walks towards Gwerm. With due respect, your return home is both foolish and of ill judgment on our part. We can see you home, but not today. Not when we still can save some lives, when we can salvage these people's hope. So you either comply, or find your own luck in these demon-infested streets.

He turns to the archmage. The tower might be invaded, but in case it was already destroyed, we would just endanger civilians and reduce our chances at survival. I will make a note to visit them shortly after we found Defender's Heart intact, but first tell me. How could the your order failed in maintaining the wards surrounding this city. Has something been off?

----------


## RCgothic

"We shouldn't abandon anybody!" Tali protests hotly. "Nor should we forsake our promises!" she reprimands Leonius.

"Arivishnial is right. We need to stop things getting worse. That means going to the Blackwing Library and seeing if we can find out why the wardstone failed. _All is lost if the other wardstones fall!_ We need to make sure the knowledge there doesn't fall into the hands of the demons, or at least that there's nothing left for them to find."

"Lord Gwerm is also right! The manse isn't far from the Library, and the crusade will need his resources. Along the way we can rally everyone we can find to the Defender's Heart and regroup with them there."

"You two!" she commands the soldiers. "You want to help? Take these people to the Defender's Heart and anyone else you can find along the way. I can summon you a horse so you can move quickly. We'll regroup with you there as soon as we can."

----------


## In4Dimensions

*"Resources are useless if there's no one alive to make use of them. And the riches of a noble--"* Seira glares at Horgus as she says this-- *"are worth far less than the lives of mortals."* 
Seira turns to face Leonius. *"I propose we send these civilians and soldiers to the Defender's Heart, then make our way to the library. Information as to why the city's wards failed would more likely be found there than in the minds of soldiers we meet on the street. We can then fall back to the Defender's Heart and decide on further courses of action."*

----------


## Starbuck_II

"But..., " Mong says, " We made a promise. If we aren't people of our word, then what are? Look, we get Horgus to his manor then we have on less person to defend. And look, if we survive today, having a wealthy friend will be good.
If we don't survive, then saving library would be useless anyway.
Can't read if we are dead.

I support the measure to send men to reinforce Defender's Heart, Tali, smart thinking. But yeah, we take a quick walk to the manor, give our goodbyes to Horgus, then we run to the Library.

If there are hordes of demons at the tower, we should finish the other two first rest then go. I'm sure the Defender's Heart can hold out with the extra man power we sending..
My body is willing, but it does have limits. 

Is there anything important at the tower, Arivishnial?

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 18/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

Leonius paused for a second, then came to his senses again. Much calmer, he responds. I intended we see you off to your mansion after we have made sure the injured and those worthy to save are secured. Horgus, you might have tons of gold, but unless we can magically turn this gold into weapons or soldiers, it is worthless in the short run. Granted, a few higher ranking priests could make sure we have celestial support for a steep price, I am afraid, we don't have many high ranking clerics left.  He narrows his eyes. But I suspect there is something else at your manor worth more than gold, Gwerm. You would not push lightly into enemy territory for the mere want of gold, milord. You might be full of yourself, but you are not stupid.

But I agree with the others. The swifter we walk, the swifter we reach our goals. So let us start with the manor.

----------


## DrK

Gwern eyes Leonious through narrowed eyes before the soldiers, eyes bright with new found pride and purpose swear to the inheritor  that they will see the civilians to the Defender's Heart. As they leave, scurrying in the shadows and creeping through smoke and debris filled alleys you all hope that they will make it. Gwern is the first to speak, "should have kept the men with us and cut the rest loose..." but says little more.

Arivishnal looks to the sound of Mong's deep voice. "THe tower was mentioned in the letter you spoke of you as a hideout for the Ivory Templars. But it used to be the reisdence of the chief mage of the city. The library is more important though. It has the history and the books on the Wardstones that must be protected or destroyed, with Desna's luck we could reclaim the books and find how they managed to weaken the wardstones so much."" ...


Its another 30 minutes of careful scouting and clambering through ruined buildings to avoid the patrols and roaming bands of demons and cultists that prowl the city before you reach the street opposite  small market square some 50ft wide. The square is filled with rubble and a half dozen bodies le across the cobbles, burnt blackened husks marking them as dying in some sort of demonic fire. 

The Librarium of the Broken Black Wingcalled Blackwing to the localshas a reputation for containing the most complete record of research on demon hunting in the country. Unfortunately, Blackwing now lies in ruinsall that remains standing is the Librariums facade and its reinforced great hall on the far side oft he square. The wings of the of the library are piles of still smoking rubble but from within the great hall, that lies past the impressive double doors that are closed in the marble facade opposite you its possible to hear the terrified shouts of terror from people on the inside.

----------


## u-b

Gashur runs straight towards those double doors and checks if they would open without too much force. If they do, he intends to peek inside to be more aware of what's going on.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 18/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

I shall follow you as your rearguard, followed by the civilians. Leonius shouts after the eager troglodyte. He would have advised a more careful approach but he has seen what the wild orc was capable of, and figured strategy would just hinder him tearing apart even demons.

As such the cleric follows suit, hopefully assisted by at least Mong and Seira.

----------


## DrK

Gashur reaches the broken doors, each one some 15ft tall of iron wood emblazoned with heraldry of angels and dragons battling demons. The left hand one is ajar, hanging off shattered hinges and allownig a view of the library hall within. Its a scene of a chaos. Dozens of book shelves have been tipped and smashed into kindling and piled in a great heap in the middle of the chamber, the vaulted chamber cracked and broken in places, a great rift allowing daylight to creep in  through the smoke rising as an armoured hulk and a trio of tieflings throw more books onto the pile. 

Within the pyre Gashur can see 5 of what must be librarians buried in the sheaves of paper and scrolls, each bound by the hands to a large piece of wood, a look of terror on heir face as the man sprinkles oil liberally atop everything. He looks at one of the captives, an elderly woman, her gray hair stained with fresh blood and smoke. *"So Feanna, they said I was not good enough. Well, who can see who is laughing  now. You can rise to your damned inheiritor on a pillar of her own holy texts.."*

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong follows the others.
He whispers, "I say we take down the big guy, maybe it will make the others flee. At least that was what my pa always said."

----------


## In4Dimensions

*"Agreed. We also need to be fast enough in order to stop the librarians from being burned."* Seira whispers back.

----------


## u-b

Gashur nods. *"Get ready and open the door someone."* he whispers preparing to charge.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira nods and prepares to open the door, on Gashur's signal.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 18/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 23h)

The cleric nods as well, silently invoking a prayer in his head, so that the final words will fill his comrades with divine precision as soon as he raises his blade. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Bless in my surprise turn

----------


## u-b

Gashur nods and, when the door is opened, charges forward screaming out loud.

*Spoiler*
Show

Presumably at the "armoured hulk". Raging while at it.

Charge (lucerne hammer): (1d20+11)[*26*] for (1d12+11)[*22*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, +2/+0 charge, +1/+0 bless, -1/+3 power attack)
AoO (conditional): (1d20+9)[*27*] for (1d12+11)[*23*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, +1/+0 bless, -1/+3 power attack)

Not sure if other buffs like seance boon are still active. If something is, it applies as well.
Rage 3/10. AC 11 for this round.

----------


## RCgothic

At the sound of frightened shouting, Tali quickly moves up with the others! It's a horrific scene before them! She can't think of a spell that will make any difference in this situation - flinging fire bolts around strikes her as a very bad idea! Instead she clutches her waterskin into her hands and charges in alongside the others. If she can't be useful in the fight she can at least present another target and attempt to extinguish any fires that get started!

----------


## DrK

Siera hurls the door open and the armoured hulk looks up. Both Gashur and Leonius recognising the man as Chaleb Sazomal, a crusader turned traitor serving the powerful the heretic Stauntan Vhaine (a once-paladin now fallen and ruler of the lost city of Drezen across the border into fallen Sartoris. Also noticed now is a pair of tieflings with curved horns and scaled skin and long poleaxes that stride out from behind the pile of books and bound librarians.

Tali, Leonius and Gashur race into the collapsed library, Gashur running up to Chaleb and swinging a mighty blow with the hammer. Chaleb curses and whirls around, heavy mace in hand roaring at the tieflings, "What you waiting for them, slaughter these fools!" He raises the shield dropping into a defensive stance, narrowing his eyes at the glowing bubble of holy energy flowing from Leonius. 

_Init
Round 1
Leonius, Siera
"Bad Guys"
rest of the team

_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 18/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h), Bless (+1 to attack and saves vs. fear, 2 minutes), Charging (-2 to AC, +2 to attack)

A hemisphere of golden light envelops his comrades as Leonius steps forward the engage the cultists. Your master has overstepped his boundaries, demon scum. he says as he enters and points his blade at one of the servants. Content with Gashur engaging the leader, he picks his enemy to be a lesser one of the cult.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+6)[*18*]
(1d8+2)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

Leonious joins Gashur wading into the melee and striking at one of the cultists beside him, gashing the man in the shoulder. The cultist snarls something in abysaal and raises his poleaxe lunging forward to slash back at the aasaimir priest even as the second one races around the side of the books to gang up on Gashur and drives his polearm into Gashur's back.

_
Wounded cultists vs Leonius (1d20+4)[24] dam (2d4+3)[10] 
Cultist Flanking Gashur (1d20+6)[17] dam (2d4+3)[9]_  

The fallen paladin screams as the lucerne hammer strikes with enough force to break his left arm He points the mace at Gashur challenging him before swing hard and fast at the orc attacker

_
Challenge Gashur (+2 hit/dam)
Power attack Gashur (1d20+10)[26] dam (1d8+10)[12]

_

*Go go players!*

----------


## u-b

Gashur stood the polearm strike just fine, though he was somewhat annoyed by its reach, which had prevented him from striking the attacker. When that mace blow to the head has landed, the half-orc fell to the floor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Gashur is out. Not so sure about flanking (it would take a lot of movement to get around Gashur's reach without provoking), but both hit anyway. At least he dealt out as much as he got. Good luck to you, people.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Starbuck_II

(darn missed surprise round, I want to heal Gashur, but taking out enemy might be better):

"I'll avenge you Gashur!" Mong shouts as he charges into the fallen Paladin and swings while raging wit all his might.

*Spoiler*
Show



Start rage (3 rds left now used 2 today)
Status: Bless (+1 hit), 
AC: 15 (-0 rage) HP: 35/35 (+4 Con, +12 hp)
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19 
Saves: +9/+3/+3
Amplified Bloodrage +8 Str/+4 Con, -0 AC

*hit* - (1d20+12)[*29*]
*Dam* - (1d8+7)[*12*]

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira wordlessly raises her spear, and a glowing red badger pops into existence beside the fallen paladin, teeth and claws already tearing at the man's legs.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I'm assuming the paladin is within 45 feet of Seira; if he's not, I'll summon the badger farther away and it will charge.
Badger full attack:
Bite - (1d20+1)[*20*] - (1d3)[*1*]
Claw - (1d20+1)[*11*] - (1d2)[*2*]
Claw - (1d20+1)[*14*] - (1d2)[*1*]

Add 2 to each attack roll if the badger can flank.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali stands protectively by the prisoners, the waterskin held at the ready in case anyone gets any idea.

"If we were trying to _set_ the fire I bet I'd be a lot more useful..." she grumbles to herself.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 8/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h), Bless (+1 to attack and saves vs. fear, 2 minutes), Fighting defensively(-2 to atk, +2 to AC)

Leonius ducks under his shield not expecting the enemy to sweep him almost off his feet. Possibly just Iomedae's blessings keep him standing as the world turns around the blonde man. He repeats the lessons taught at him at a younger age mentally. He was the healer, he was to stay alive at any cost necessary. Taking on a more defensive posture, he slashes at his enemy again.

*Spoiler*
Show

Attack (fight defensively)(1d20+2)[*10*]
Damage (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

Its carnage as the fighting breaks out, the prisoners screaming and throwing themselves to the ground by Tali's feet. _"Please cut us free, please save us..."_ they beg. Even as that happen Gashur is flanked by the ex-paladin and a cultist and both strike home felling the hapless half orc. Mong charges in, dealing a savage blow to Chaleb, blow gushing from between the rents in his armour. The cultist leaps forward slashing and stabbing at Mong as Leonius and the other one duel in a flurry of parries and blocks. 

In the midst of everything a glowing golden badger appears clawing at Chaleb as well

The cultist fighting Leonius stabs out at him before the other cultist attacks Mong, Chaleb steps back away from Mong and swing at the small badger as he tries to gte clear, blood leaking from his muscular frame and a curse on his lips

 vs Leonius (1d20+4)[*23*] dam (2d4+3)[*11*]
 vs Mong(1d20+4)[*20*] dam (2d4+3)[*8*]

Power attack Badger (1d20+8)[*11*] dam (1d8+8)[*14*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: -3/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h), Bless (+1 to attack and saves vs. fear, 2 minutes), Fighting defensively(-2 to atk, +2 to AC), stable, prone, unconscious

The cleric tries to defend himself, but the fervor of the corrupted minions brings him down into the dirt.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Things aren't look good with both Gashur and Leonius fall.
Mong sings a verse to rouse his friends.
"Don't slow the flow now, get up and go
 Get up, get up, get up and go

 Eyes never see, ears never hear, about the greatness
 In which Jah have in store for I and I and I
 So no matter what they say, no matter what they do
 I and I know that say
 We will have to trod on through, trod on through
 Because far away on the other side, I know you will be surprised
 To know what is waiting there for you, waiting there for you
 So don't you be afraid, don't you be misled
 Trod along and you will be safe
 So don't pretend and act as if you're deaf

 Get up and go now, get up and go
 Get up and go now, get up and go"


https://www.jah-lyrics.com/song/isra...-get-up-and-go

*Spoiler*
Show


End rage, start Start Bloodrage (2 left used 8), everyone accepts it get +2 morale Str/Con, -1 AC, +1 Will; 
 Status: Bless (+1 hit), Fatigue (-2 Str/Dex), Amplified Bloodrage +8 Str/+4 Con, -0 AC, Fast Heal 8 (while singing)
 AC: 14 (-1 Dex) HP: 27/35 (+4 Con, +12 hp)
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19 
 Saves: +9/+2/+3
 Amplified Bloodrage +8 Str/+4 Con, -0 AC


Start Bloodrage, ending rage so I'm fatigued

----------


## RCgothic

Tali stands momentarily torn between helping the prisoners, helping her friends, or remaining on fire-guard. As Gashur and Leonius fall, she stretches out an anguished arm towards the cultist champion. "No!" she cries, and her hate for the man becomes two flaming orbs of fire, striking the man unerringly in the chest! 

*Spoiler*
Show


Fire Missile, 2 missiles at single target, (2d4+2)[*6*] fire damage.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira grits her teeth as the aasimar falls. Losing a healer, especially in the situation that Kenabres is in, would be terrible. She levels her spear and charges at the cultists, determined to prevent them from finishing off her fallen comrades.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

All attacks are directed at Chaleb; if Tali's spell takes him out, then she and the badger will attack a cultist minion instead.
Badger full attack:
(1d20+1)[*15*] - (1d3)[*2*]
(1d20+1)[*20*] - (1d2)[*1*]
(1d20+1)[*9*] - (1d2)[*2*]

Seira charge: 
(1d20+6)[*12*] - (1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## u-b

Gashur awakes. Gashur attacks. He does the best he can do before he's knocked back out.

*Spoiler*
Show

If rage powers kick in, Gashur can make three natural attacks. If there is a target in reach, he will do just that, from the ground:
Claw: (1d20+4)[*21*] for (1d4+4)[*8*] (incl. fatigue, rage, +1/+0 bless, -4/-0 ground fighting)
Claw: (1d20+4)[*21*] for (1d4+4)[*7*] (incl. fatigue, rage, +1/+0 bless, -4/-0 ground fighting)
Bite: (1d20+4)[*5*] for (1d4+4)[*5*] (incl. fatigue, rage, +1/+0 bless, -4/-0 ground fighting)

If Gashur cannot do the above, he'll try to attack with the hammer. Possibly standing up first, if and when it is safe to do so:
Lucerne hammer: (1d20+4)[*17*] for (1d12+6)[*12*] (incl. fatigue, rage, +1/+0 bless, -4/-0 ground fighting)

Not sure if other buffs like seance boon are still active. If something is, it applies as well.

----------


## DrK

And just like that with the blessings of the inheritor the battle seems to shift! Even as Gashur opens his eyes as Mong's song reaches his ears he see's Chaleb and  cultist standing by him, and nearby he can see another cultists standing over Leonius's fallen form. Before he can act though he spies the savage glowing golden badger leap upon Chaleb, its claws digging deep ito the fallen knight's groin and femoral artery and eve as as the fallen man swings for it there is a blast of fire and a pair of magical balls of fire slam into him sneding him tumbling to the ground where the badger claws out his throat!

A patter of feet and Sierra charges the cultists by Gashur, although the well trained cultist of Deskari manages to defelct her spear he turns hi back on Gashur as with the battle song motivating him he rises and with great  savagery tears out the man's spine! before rising! 

The last cultist, seeing Mong, Gashur and Sierra arrayed against him steps away from the cleric's fallen body and flees towards the side door vanishing from view

_OOC

Chaleb and a cultists fall. Last cultist withdraws through an arched doorway ~20 from the PCs

_

----------


## RCgothic

"Come one, let's get you out of there," Tali says, immediately turning to free the bound acolytes now that it's safe to do so. "Arivishnial is here with us, he'll want to ask you anything you know about the wardstone and how it fell."

----------


## Starbuck_II

Well, might as well end the song since Gashur will drink a potion (saves me from getting nauseated). Since we out of combat, I can assume other round takes place.

Mong moves toward Leonius, draws a potion. Next turn, full rd action pours it down the dude's throat.

Cures him *healing* - (1d8+1)[*6*]

----------


## DrK

As the sounds of the cultists feet fade into the general background of the destroyed city the librarians fall over themselves in joy. Fenna, their leader sees Arivishnal arriving and runs over. _"Arivishnal, it is good to see you alive. They killed the others, only Quednys (Orlun) has survived, he was near the cathedral."_ The elf mage weeps tears from his ruined and burned eyes. "Fenna my dearest. I am glad you are alive. Did they take anything of value. I'm sorry for our losses, but relieved that master Orlun survived.". Fenna nods, and holds his hands tightly. _"Yes, it was a beast, an abomination of worms made into man. It detsroyed the doorways with magic and stole many of the treasures, whatever was left was then detsroyed by this man."_

As she walks around she picks up a shattered book, _"Even the lesser spell books are damaged beyond repair."_ she says sadly, before offering it Arivinsnal and Tali. _"If you are injured we can rest here, but I have heard rumours that there are survivors around the Defender's Heart"_ . Even as she says that Horgus snorts from the back of the room as he examines the dead cultists. "You promised to get me home, didn't you. Not waste more time in this funeral pyre."

*Spoiler: Damaged Spellbook*
Show


 alarm,  dismissal, dispel magic, magic circle against chaos, resist energy, versatile weapon




On the pile of books around Chaleb and the Cultists body Leonius slowly comes to as Mong's pet licks his face, Gashur drinking a potion as the song leaves him exhasuted. His armour is stout but well made banded mail (MW Banded mail) but the mace glows to Leonius, Seira and Tali with a dull enchantment and there are a pair of potions on his belt that you all recognise as looted from the Iomedean faith (2 x CLW potions).

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 22/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h), Bless (+1 to attack and saves vs. fear, 2 minutes)

Leonius wakes from his deserved break into a world in chaos again. He shoots up, looking around panicked, then decides to funnel his deity's magic into those who survived.

He then calmly goes over to Lord Gwerm, checks his attitude for a second and punches him in his face.

*Spoiler*
Show

Healing everyone for 9, healing self for 10+9 = 19, healing Mong for 11+9 = 20.

----------


## u-b

*"I'll take both of those, thank you very much."* Says Gashur when he is notified about the potions. *"Let's not have this happen again..."* he says as he immediately drinks one of them *"...ah, and ignore the man, he's clearly not accustomed to being knocked out."* This last remark was apparently to Horgus. *"We'll bring you home, no problem, we're just a bit on the nerve, as surely you are too."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Cure light wounds potion: (1d8+1)[*4*]

----------


## RCgothic

Tali opens the spellbound eagerly, but I'd soon confused.

"I'm afraid I can't read this," she laments, closing the book and passing it over to Arivishnal just as Leonius decides to hit Horgus Gwerm.

"_Iomedae's sake!_ she curses, hurrying over to help the man up.

"Get a grip, Telum," she tells Leonius coldly.

"Please don't judge us all by this old boor's actions," she pleads. "We did say we'd go to your estate next." She nods an appreciation to Gashur for his support.

*Spoiler*
Show

 Diplomacy to smooth things over (1d20+13)[*25*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

"You said something about a beast?" Mong's ears pick up at the note of this worm beast.

Just then he notices Leonius punch Horgus, "Dude, I know his comment wasn't the nicest but chill, Horgus is as scared as the rest of us and just wants safety. Sorry, Horgus, you may have missed we almost lost two of us. I'm out of extra power. I am not at full power anymore. After we excort you home, do you think you could let us rest at your place?" 

Mong turns to face the others, " I know, we have a lot we want to do, but you saw how dangerous this just got. Gashur and Leonius almost died. I figure we have one more battle at best we can handle. If his place is intact, that might be safest place to nap. We haven't slept in a long time. I, for one, am tired. Could use a meal too, but don't expect that there so maybe we chew on our rations. 

"

----------


## DrK

Some minor chaos breaks out as Tali is speaking with Arivinshnal and Fenna, the two green skins (Gashur and Mong) stripping the dead and recovering with some potions. When Leonius punches Horgus in the face there is a palpable crack before the fat man falls back into the oil soaked books flapping about and cradling his bleeding noise. He stares balefully at Leonius "Don't you know my status in this city you little fool. I have power here, not you. You are just a brute..." he snarls as he slips trying to get to his feet.

As Tali intervenes he nods sullenly, accepting he helping hand as he rises to his feet.  "Thanks miss Tali, at least on of you, well three.." he adds as he looks at Mong and Gashur. "Are true to your word." Cradling his nose he staggers to where some food and drinks are piled in the corner, ignoring the librarians. Fenna looks at you all, before speaking. *"Shall we remain here Miss? We can look after Aneiva and Master Arivishnal and the route from Gwern estate to the Defender's HEart runs past this square. We can remain hidden here and wiat till you return?"*

--

(assuming you agree) A short time later you can re-assamble at the gates of the Blackwing LIbraty, the square looking empty and devoid of life but the afternoon sun starting to wane highlighting the smoke filled air. Heading north east towards the park the city streets in the outer ward seem quieter and the detsruction more haphazard and less. Clearly more fighting happened near the heart of city. And its with some surprise when you reach the park you can look across the acre of neat grass, now befouled with burnt patches and a pyre of bodies that has burned down to embers and charred skeletons that Gwern give sa chuckle of deligght and you see the stout white marble facade of his manor looks intact. 

Scouting across the park Gashur and Mong reach the gates of his manor which hang ajar, one wrenched from its hinges and you realise that the house is empty, but the lack of damage and trail of what looks t be silks and the occasional silver candlestick in the grass shows what happened. Horgus himself sneering  "Filthy cowards. My servants and guards must have fled and looted before they went... well they will rue the day they crossed Lord Horgus Gwern!" The House seems quite and he turns to you all, a nod of near respect to Tali, Mong and Gashur and contempt for Leonius."My thanks, although you put me in grave danger I have recahed my manor. I will hide in my vaults, they have supplies and wait for the relief. But you may leave now, too many here would deplete my supplies and attract undue attention.."

----------


## RCgothic

"I don't see why you can't stay here if you prefer," Tali replies to Fenna, looking to the others for confirmation. "We'll collect you on our way back to The Defender's Heart."

Tali is glad the journey to Gwerm's estate doesn't take long. She can still feel the tension prickling, and as much as she would never admit it she'll be glad to be parted. When it becomes clear the solitary lord intends to remain barricaded in his vaults, she clenches and unclenches her jaw subconsciously before simply stating "Fair enough. Stay safe Lord Gwerm."

She turns back to the others. "I think we should hurry back to the Blackwing Library, and from there to the Defender's Heart. We should make as much progress as we can before we lose the light."

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira had said nothing as Leonius had punched Horgus. While the punch had been, in her opinion, unnecessary, the man's continuous poor behavior meant that it wasn't totally uncalled for. As Tali approached Horgus and began to placate him, Seira felt it would be best to simply let her handle it.

As Horgus disappeared into the depths of his mansion, Seira breathed a quiet sigh of relief. She hoped she wouldn't have to speak with him again, but she had a strange feeling that she would. She was distracted from her pondering by Tali's suggestion. 

*"I agree"* Seira says. *"We need to make it to Defender's Heart before the sun goes down, or we likely won't last the night. Does anyone have a different suggestion?"*

----------


## u-b

*"It strangely seems that the attacking force is not in a business of full takeover. In this case we might indeed survive a night in the Defender's Heart. We'll see how it is then, we're sure to hear a lot of stories. Good luck with your plan, Lord Gwerm, hope to have us both alive to meet at some later date."* Gashur it ready to lead the way. He'd rather lead the way somewhere safer, but for a night,  Defender's Heart might be just good enough.

----------


## DrK

Horgus leaves the party heading into his manse (and you assume his hidden and no doubt well stocked vault) leaving you in the depths of the outer city. The outer city is relatively quite however, the demonic horde small in number but great in power just left swathes of devastation resulting the "abysaal garrison" being much smaller and presumably concentrated somewhere else nearer the heart of the city. Sneaking back through the smoke shrouded streets you are easily able to reach the ruined library and re-unite with Fenna, Arishvinal and Aneiva and the other librarians.

Arishnival offering a subtle, "I hope the Lord was happy upon reaching his residence, know that Fenna and myself are more grateful than he showed for your aid." Fenna and the librarians nod in agreement, *"We thank the inheritor for your timely rescue. Whilst you were gone we considered how they destroyed the Wardstones. We realised the Templars must have uncovered some weakness and the Magister and Aneiva here mentioned you had uncovered some clues as to their locations."*. Aneiva rises and nods, "Yes, in that mongrelfolk den where you killed Hossila. They had some letters did they not as to the disposition of the Templars, if that is where their leaders are hding they may have the clues to understand" *"But not,"* Fenn intervenes, *"Before we reach the Defenders Heart and see if there are others who have survived."*

Its a tense 2 hours as the sun falls as you wind through the ruins, especially with a blind elf and a one-legged ranger. but eventually you reach near the Defender's Hearts, Aneiva waves over Tali and Leonius. "Tali, Leonius,... I know you are eager to reach the Heart and it lies close" (she is right, its in the NE corner of the outer city and ~5 blocks from your current locations) "But my house is just there..." she adds pointing down a neat side street of small well tended residences, many now soot scarred and gutted by fire, "Could we check quickly. Or if my wife Irabeth survived she may be there or she may have left a note?"


_
As a key for things you know...
1 = Where you emerged from the undercity
4 = Blackwing library
2 = Gwern Manor
3 = Aneiva and Irabeth's House (and you are close to that currently)
7 = Defender's Heart Inn



_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 22/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h)

Leonius is glad to see Gwerm leave. The man was a thorn in his side, and he assumed he was in the days to come either. Knowing or not if Gwerm was a fool, thinking he would survive on his own, Telum was not eager to check on the mansion. Instead he guided his friends away from the manor, likewise lacking any respect of the station of Gwerm. He did not respect his position as priest, so why should Leonius respect his lordship?

As Anivia asked for another detour, the cleric could supress his colder demeanor. If you wish. Check if she is there quickly, but just know the blessings the Inheritor granted me today are dwindling. I can feel Her trust in me rising, but this will not be realized until my next prayer.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali nods in agreement. "I'll help you inside if you'd like," she offers, hoping that whatever they find will sooth the scout's worries.

----------


## Starbuck_II

"See you later Gwerm, may you be safe inside" Mong stated and waved as the old merchant walked into his house. He was annoying but something made Mong respect him for defending his home instead of traveling to Defender's with the other crusaders.


Mong walks somberly, tired, and not going by sheer will. It has been a long day. Not just the fighting, he saw those he started to see as friends almost die.
Plus, all this fighting and they aren't even that much richer. Adventuring was supposed to be way more profitable. Sure, he gained a cool sword, but where is the jingle jangle of coins?

"Wouldn't she have ran for cover instead of hiding in your house? I guess, we can check your house just in case, but you owe us a favor, I mean, we have walking all day literally from the bowels of the earth to the ruined cities above. After that, we rest at Defender's Heart I hope.""

----------


## DrK

Aneiva, the scout limping along grimly, nods to Leonius and Mong, "You have my thanks. My wife Irabeth is a Captain of the Eagle Watch, and so she would have run to the fighting but if she was hurt or if she retreated she would have left word hear." She pauses, eyes welling with tears that are slowly forced back, "She cannot be dead, I would know if she was." The house is a modest affair, a simple house with a bedroom and study upstairs and a modest living space and kitchen on the ground floor. Despite Irabeth's high rank within the Eagle Watch Aneiva's wife was generous to the church and soup kitchen's for veterans and other church funded charities. 

Aneiva pauses near the door, the door off its hinges and as she shouts, *"Irabeth... Irabeth... are you there?"*... but only silence echoes from the neat living space. Oddly girlish pink throws cover a pair of worn sofas to the right of the doorway and a kitchen filled with delicate china and a collection of fine looking bottles of brandy fill the left. A set of stairs curling back on themselves leading upstairs straight ahead, the walls of the stair well covered with paintings of what you recognise as Aneiva and her half-orc wife Irabeth in various battles scens.

Anieva pauses, looking crestfallen, "Someone has been here.. but nothing is destroyed. I must look upstairs, we have a hidden alcove, she would leave a note there.""  As she hobbles ino the room however there is a shout from upstairs, a harsh voice calling down in guttural common "Aneiva.. is that you, you b****. I had hoped for your race traitor of a wife but you'll do. You shouldn't have come looking for her, now she'll find your corpses in your own bed...". Aneiva has time to nutter an oath, and Tali beside can hear "Vagorg... how?" before in a puff of brimstone smoke a large red beetle trailing fire the size of a dog appears on the stairs and sprays a jet of fire over Tali and Aneiva!

_Ref DC 12 for half of (2d4)[4] damage

The house is 20ft deep and from the door its 10ft to the bae of the stairs and then a run up a curling set of stairs. There is currently a glowing red demonin beetle on the stairs!

_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 22/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h)

Leonius is surprised as well, but stands far away enough so he is not affected by the demonic flames. The voice and then a lowly abyssal beast confuse him for a second. He draws his shield and blade yet again. Bringing race into this, are we? Reveal yourself, coward. he says before facing the beast in single combat, yet leaving a bit of space for another combatant.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+3)[*4*]
(1d8+2)[*6*]
Leonius stands to the side. I assume we cannot flank, and the stairway is too narrow to have more than two melee combatants engaged. I am mostly positioning myself forward so the beetle cannot follow the two women without risk.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira sighs, and another badger pops into existence, behind the beetle.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

(1d20+1)[*18*] - (1d3)[*3*]
(1d20+1)[*14*] - (1d2)[*1*]
(1d20+1)[*6*] - (1d2)[*1*]

If it can flank with Leonius, add 2 to each attack roll.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong races up stairs (40 ft movement), if he can reach any bad guy he'll swing his sword. If not he will get close enough to attack next turn (providing flanking).
"Look we have had a long day, surrender and you'll keep your toes!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Status:
AC: 15 () HP: 23/23
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +7/+2/+3

*Sword* - (1d20+5)[*23*]
*SwordDam* - (1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## RCgothic

"Stay behind us Anevia!" Tali warns, scowling at the obvious intrusion into her friend's house. She advances up the stairs behind Mong, though more cautiously. If she determines the owner of the voice he'll be getting a face full of fire missiles!

*Spoiler*
Show


Move behind Mong.
Fire Missiles if we encounter the foe: (1d4+3)[*6*](1d4+3)[*7*] (+2 per missile for Blood Havoc and Bloodline Arcana).

Else no standard action.

----------


## DrK

Down the at the bottom of the stairs the beetle sprays fire over Tali and Aneiva, the scout screaming as her clothes catch fire and she drops and rolls. As the beetle moves to scuttle forwards Seira steps in and a glowing golden badger appears and pounces upon the dog sized beetle. There is a rolling mass of fur and chitin before the badger rises victorius. 

As the golden badger dispatches the beetle Mong leaps past the badger and Leonious and runs upstairs to find an empty landing! The landing ends in a neat bedroom, now ruined as the bed is slashed and ripped apart and the wardrobe and chests are pulled open, clothes and books strewn over the floor, a faint smell of acrid urine rising from the pile of clothes - an indignity heaped upon them by the invader. 

Of the invader there is no sign.... Then in a  flash on the far side of room there is a ripple of magic and a flare of 3 missiles stream across the room slamming into Mong as he stopped to look in surprise at the sudden appearance of an invisible foe!

The creature is an orc, garbed in red armour clutching a long decorative ranseur that spits magic, one who snarls "Aneiva's pets. I shall kill you all, then skin the b****"



Even as he speaks Tali appears and lets fly with a pair of magical missiles that punch holes in the armour with unexpected force leaving green blood leaking onto the floor....

_OOC

Leonius misses, 
Seira releases the angry badger that kills the beetle
Mong runs upstairs and see's nothing

Varagog is invisible, then fires a trio of magic missiles at Mong and appears in the corner of the room (3d4+3)[10] Damage to Mong

Tali appears and fires back....


Rest of the party to go
_

----------


## u-b

Gashur was guarding outside when the inside becomes quite busy with activity. Spending a moment to take another look around to make sure there is nothing to see outside, and to listen to the situation inside to determine if it will or will not resolve itself, Gashur then walks quickly in and upstairs to take part in whatever is happening.

*Spoiler*
Show

Double move this turn.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 22/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h)

Since when did you know cultists, Anevia? the cleric asks half-curious, half-joking. As Mong is hit by the magical orbs, the cleric is visibly enraged. He touches his friend's shoulder with his blade. Iomedae give you strength to pursue this blasphemer. as light surges within Mong.

*Spoiler*
Show

CLW from my last slot. (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

"Thank, Leonius, now to show this guy justice blade first!"
Mong charges and swings his blade hard on the evil orc.

*Spoiler*
Show


Status:
 AC: 13 (-2 charge) HP: 23/23
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +7/+2/+3

*Attk* - (1d20+7)[*8*]
*Dam* - (1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira summons another badger, flanking the orc with Mong.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Bite - (1d20+3)[*6*] - (1d3)[*2*]
Claw - (1d20+3)[*16*] - (1d2)[*1*]
Claw - (1d20+3)[*7*] - (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## DrK

The badger appears behind the red armorued orc, claws scraping off the armour as Mong trips on the clothing on the floor as he runs forward, a trail of orcish blood healing as Leonius backs him up. THe Ranseur wielding orc looks at Mong with a shake of his head, *2Brother, why do you fight with these pink skins.... we should ally against them. ALLY AGAINST THEM..."* as he steps back the words echo loudly in Mong's ears as he realsies tha he does indeed want to be friends with this half orc and the rise of a Green Empire is a good idea!

_OOC

Varog 5ft steps away from Mong
Casts Charm Person on Mong Will DC 14 or be charmed by the Orc
- generates an AoO from the badger
(concentration if necessary (1d20)[13] + ????)

_

----------


## RCgothic

_"Go to hell!"_ Tali retorts as she uses her final reserves of energy to blast him with another two fire missiles.

*Spoiler*
Show

 Fire Missile (1d4+3)[*6*](1d4+3)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

Varog staggers as the twin flaming missiles and hint of fear play out on the red armoured orc's features as Mong shakes hi head throwing off the enchantment.... The look of fear is fleeting as Varog grips the strange ornate ranseur preparing to charge....


_No actions as still need all the rest of the players to act, just adding a filler post as I'm catching back up with the forums_

----------


## u-b

As the situation still does not resolve itself, Gashur charges, with a surge of usual battle rage going through his whole body. He tries to stick the spike of his long-shafted hammer straight into orc's chest.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lucerne hammer: (1d20+11)[*14*] for (1d12+8)[*10*] cold iron piercing (incl. +2/+2 rage, +2/+0 charge)

AC 13 for the round.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 22/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h)

Mong, seek your heart. I trusted you with the blade of an angel. Do not betray this city, no matter how vile some of its people have been to your kind! Still, he assumes a defensive stance interposing himself between Mong and Tali.

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seeing her badger and allies busy at work with the single half-orc, Seira adopts a defensive stance. *No need to rush into combat and potentially waste unnecessary healing.*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Seira takes the Total Defense action.

----------


## DrK

The orc is tough and strong, still staggering from Tali's onslaught of magic missiles it manages to raise its own ranseur to block Mong's attack and Gashur's long swing of the lucerne hammer. Although as Mong, Gashur and Leonius join the line in front of him he curses under his breath "I'll get you and your wife!" he screams to Aneiva before lunging once at Gashur and then turning and running for the window, his back exposed briefly as he makes a run for it

_OOC

Stab at Gashur [rol]1d20+6[/roll] dam (2d4+3)[11]
EDIT: attack in OOC was a 10.... not the best

Then flee and jump through the window
- Provoking AoO from Mong, Gashur and Leonius

- If he lives acrobatics (1d20-3)[14] to try and drop the falling damage by 10ft and land on his feet
- damage from jumping out the first floor (2d6)[1][2](3)

_

----------


## u-b

Gashur does not feel like he's letting anyone just run. He makes a thrust at the orc with the full intent to chase him wherever he goes if that is not enough.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lucerne hammer AoO: (1d20+9)[*20*] for (1d12+8)[*19*] cold iron piercing (incl. +2/+2 rage)
Conditional acrobatics: (1d20+5)[*20*] or (2d6)[*5*][*3*](8)

So, we either smack the guy OR Gashur lands on his feet, spending the move for the round. Will ready an attack action right after that, to smack the guy if he does not surrenter.

----------


## DrK

Gashur parries the clumsy stab with the odd looking ranseur and then brings the hammer down with grin finality on the orcs head before he can reach the window. Behind him he suddenly hears Aneiva speak, the thief pale and sweating from the pain and effort of climbing the stairs on her shattered leg.
Good, youve done Mendev and the River Kingdoms a service. Varagog was a foul servant of the demon prince Xoveron. Irabeth, my wife, foiled his cult in Tymon before they could slaughter many. He was sentenced to death in the fighting pits. We had thought him long dead. 

Limping to the wall behind the bed she pushes a concealed catch and smiles as potions wrapped in silk and a note are revealed. she lives! Irabeth survived the attack she exclaims, her plain features brightening with relief and joy. she has joined the others at the Defenders Heart and the password is silver strong, she left some supplies to help but please take them. The last as she offers the 5 neatly labelled glass vials 

_2 potions of minty cure moderate, a slick oily potion of invisibility, a fiery red potion of lesser restoration and silvery oil of divine favour (CL6)_

Looking at the orcs body the shining red armour shimmers and fades as Tali realises it was ornate _mage armour_  but the onyx topped wand is useful, as is the potion on is belt. The long ranseur appears to be obsidian but is hard as steel and glows with transmutation 

_Potion of Expedious retreat, wand magic missile [CL 3,11 charges], 42gp, Ranseur of the Gargoyle [Ranseur +1, +4 to disarms, 5/day as swift stony skin +2 Nat AC 1 round]_

----------


## u-b

Gashur breathes heavily and stomps a few times on orc's neck to make sure he _is_ dead this time. He then takes a potion of cure moderate wounds, a potion of lesser restoration and all the gold. He lets everybody pick and choose from the rest before preparing to transport anything that's not taken.

----------


## RCgothic

"That's great news!" Tali celebrates with Anevia, glad for her new friend. "We should go there right away. We're all tired and I'm sure you can't wait to be reunited."

Looking at the small pile of loot, Tali picks out the wand. "I think I can use this," she says, as she feels the sympathetic magics in the ornate baton. "It probably won't be as strong as my innate magic, but at least it will keep me the fights."

"Here, let me help you back down," she offers Anevia so she won't have to struggle.

----------


## DrK

With the savage orc criminal dead (and then at Aneiva's request tossed out the window and dragged down an alley to not be left rotting in her bedroom) the party are able to move Borh to the NE corner of the city, the city here showing less signs of devastation and with a number of lesser demons, cultists and vile humanoid bodies of varying evil creautures littering the streets it seems a stouter defence was put in this area. 

The defender's heart is like a squat small fortress, 3 stories tall modelled on a Mendelvan castle that Kimroth (the owner) once served in before joining the previous crusade and losing an arm to a babau's bite. The small square in front is clear and piles of rubble and furniture have been jammed in the streets accessing the small plaza. Bodies of demonic hounds, cultists and more than a few ichor splashed patches also mark where demons have fallen. 

As you approach, a rag tag band with a blind Arivishnal and limping Aneiva there is a shout from the top floor of the Inn, where you can see silhouttes of people with bows and crossbows a near every window. Seconds later from the door of the inn a towering figure in polished gold coloured plate with green skin and short dark hair races out, a shout of "Aneiva, by the inheritor you are alive!" 



For her part Aneiva gives Tali a tight embrace, "Its Irabeth, she is here!" and waves happily. The two women embracing. Irabeth, a massive and strong looking woman looks at you all, her eyes giving Mong and Gashur an appraising glance. "Welcome to the heart of the resistance. Leonius," she says, recognising the cleric, "I do not what you have been through but be welcome here, at least temporarily and tell me how you came to bring my wife back."

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 22/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h)

Leonius strikes the fleeing man too, but once the vicious halforc crushes the vile assailant, the old man just flinches.

Minutes later at the inn, Leonius finally releases the tension in his shoulders. He was not perfectly safe, that he knew, but with a more than just a handful of survivors and guards posted, it was easier to relax. The aasimar smiles. Maybe she more or less dropped into our lap.

Gather the wounded around if you haven't healed everyone in here. I still do have a bit of the Inheritor's Light remaining for today, and I will not loose another sould today if it can be helped. When he made sure everyone was more or less in fighting form, Leonius instead approached Mong and Gashur with a more tactical discussion.

This pike will defend its wearer and aid its wearer with trying to bring their foe down. Does one of you fancy using this?

----------


## u-b

Gashur nods to Irabeth and gets himself and his loot safely in. At Leonius' explanation of the capabilities of the weapon, he shrugs. *"These things,"* he points at both the ranseur and the glaive *"are magical, all right, but they are wrong material and not of my preferred shape. I can use them, I guess, but only one at a time, so maybe someone here has something useful to barter for, in which case we can dump one or both."*

----------


## DrK

With Irabeth and Aneiva re-united and other Sisters of the Healing Orders present in the In  fussing around Arivsihnal and Anieva are hustled inside and taken to rooms upstairs in the Inn. Despite the mass of wounded soldiers and locals their rank and importance gives them a private room. One of the Sisters of the silent Thorn (an order of nuns devoted to Shleyn) offers you water and healing as she channels a wave of light pinkish energy washing away your injuries. 

_Assume you are fully healed_

Even as you are welcomed into the Inn room, many of the soldiers giving waves and nods to those that they recognise Irabeth bids you sit in a cramped booth in the common room as an elderly woman, a bandage around her waist serves a tray of mead and ale from the Inn's supplies. Irabeth settles heavily into a chair, the chair creaking under armoured bulk and looks at each of you with her piercing yellow eyes ablaze with intense joy.

"In the Inheritors name I cannot thank you enough for returning Aneiva to me and us. I am now the highest ranking member of the Eagle watch remaining here. Quednys Orlun is her as well, but the Head librarian is sleeping having expended much of  his arcane powers in defence her after the most recent probing attack.   Pausing she glances at the well manned inn room where weapons, bows and crossbows are spread out on many surfaces. 

"Despite the fall of the city the enemy seem disorganised. The greadt demon, the Storm King killed our protector, but then he left along with most of the most powerful demons. We managed to get word out oft he city, fast riders heading to Nerosyan and the other cities so the Queen will know and aid will be coming. But we need information, in particular about what may have happened to the wardstones. Our wardstone was lost, but the loss of ours will diminish the power of the entire network. We cannot fathom how it may have happened and can only guess that there may have been cultists in the city hiding in plain sight."   Sighing she shakes here head at the thought. "We may be asking a great deal of you, in defening here or in trying to search the city for information and survivors, but please tell me of how you survived and how you made your way here?"

_Well done brave heroes. You are now Level 4!_

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong was happy the evil orc died, however, he saddened when the armor faded away. Varagog, Anevia said, he was able to fake armor with magic. That was a cool trick. Mong wished he had better armor, but the important aspect was they surpassed the man.
None can stand against his friends and him.

"I already have this legendary blade, while I could use the Ranseur, it wouldn't be that much stronger. We should sell or trade it for better gear. I still need me some better armor.
Maybe something to protect vs magic missiles",  Mong laughs at his wound.

After reaching instead Defender's Hall and asked how they made it here:
"Irabeth was it?
In speaking to you and the rest, men of the greatest city of the West, I wish to preach that highest form of success which comes, not to the man who desires mere easy peace, but to the man who does not shrink from danger, from hardship, or from bitter toil, and who out of these wins the splendid ultimate triumph.
We fell into the ground when Storm King worked his attack. 
The ground shook, the stone itself turned into pebbles and we razed though. 
I thought us dead, and truth to that there was much death all around us. We saw many who were not as lucky.
A few of us were injured like Anevia and the sage that guided us.
But we prevailed and fought all kinds of creatures till we made it to some underground village filled with mongrelfolk. 
With their help we intercepted some cultist training grounds.
It was a heroic struggle; and, as is inevitable with all such struggles, it had also a dark and terrible side. Those mongrelfolk were heroes of a forgotten era who once helped prevent invasion of demons in times past, but are now pariah to those who look upon them cursed by the corruption of being too close to demons.
We prevailed and found a passage up and eventually made out way here."
Mong makes his speech and hoped it was understood.
Mong's friend See-yon crawls out and sits on Mong's arm, Mong pets and nuzzled his friend.
It had been a good long day, but for now, it seemed they found safety.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 22/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h)

How we survived the drop is unknown to us. Of course as a holy-man I have to assume it was the Inheritor's guidance, and it may as well be this way. But as a pragmatist, I doubt she would use her formidable powers to cushion a few soldiers' when there are bigger terrors lurking above.  Leonius felt uneasy in this assumption, mainly because it broke with everything he believed, but he was trained as a soldier and as a cleric all the same. Iomedae was not all-powerful. None of the deities were. But it was better for morale the men didn't know how far divine intervention went. In fact he himself wasn't entirely clear on this.

Still, the priest thought he needed to say a prayer, if not for him, then at least for the men in the Inn. The Inheritor saved us from dropping to our doom. She is with everyone brave enough to fight for home and country. Taking up a blade is child's play. But wielding it in the face of terror, and with conviction makes a true soldier.

----------


## DrK

As the tale is retold of your adventures Irabeth and few of the assembled men and woman of the surviving Eagle Watch give approving nods and smiles. The paladin the most effusive in her praise and thanks. "If there is anything we cna do to help and resupply you that would be ideal. Once you are rested however I may be asking a great deal of you. The Inheritor will be asking a great deal of you." . As she speaks she rises an elderly man appears at the base of the stairs and approaches you. Aged with a wrinkled and creased face he slowly lowers into the seats beside you. 



Irabeth offers a low bow and introduces him. "THis is Master Quednys Orlun, he is chief librarian of the Blackwing"  before she can finihs the old man leans forward clutching Tali and Mongs' hands in his frail old ones (they are sitting closest). *"My thanks, praise to the gods and Irori himself. You saved my friend Arivishnal and also many of my friends from the library. Words cannot express my gratitude."* As he speaks you realise how much it means as a tear rolls down his cheek. Pulling himself together and accepting a pewter tumbler of water from Irabeth he looks more serious, his voice gravelly as he outlines the current situation. 

*"As horrific as recent events have been, weve come to realize that they are, in fact, merely a prelude. The razing of the Kite, the destruction of our wardstone, Terendelevs murder, and the assault on the city were nothing more than opening gambits. The Worldwound is on the march in a more concentrated assault than weve seen since the fall of Drezen. Its fair to say the Lord of the Locust Host is finally making his move. The end of this hundred-year-war is upon us, and it falls to us to ensure victory."* Pausing he looks around to try and ensure you each understand the gravity of the situation. 

*While the Templars of the Ivory Labyrinth were scattered, those who serve the Lord of the Locust Host himself remain concentrated in Old Kenabres. What weve heard from within the barricade theyve erected is ominous. The cultists are waiting for something, and based on our own information and what youve managed to recover so far, it sounds like the vile witch Areelu Vorlesh will soon be coming to Kenabres. And it appears that weve determined what she intends to do.

When the wardstone was destroyed by the Storm King, it exploded and destroyed the Kite. The network along the border failed, but did not fade completely. I believe this is because a significant portion of our wardstone still exists, and that the cultists have taken it to the old garrison in Old Kenabres. From what weve learned, theyre hoping to engineer a way to somehow reverse the field generated by the wardstonesessentially, to use our own greatest defense as a devastating weapon. The attack on Kenabres had a predictable result: causing the crusade to gather at the border to defend it. Some wonder why the demons havent attacked in stronger numbers. I believe that Areelu was counting on us massing along the border, and that if she can corrupt the wardstone field, she can strike a devastating blow against us all. In effect, weve lined up for the slaughter.

Vorlesh is surely seeking some object of great Abyssal power, somethig we know little of but clearly the Templars do and with it she intends to turn the source of our hope into an unimaginable nightmare. We cannot hope to evacuate everyone from the borderI doubt they would give up the defensive line even if they knew what the enemy planned. But we can still stop this from happeningwe just need to have someone infiltrate the Gray Garrison, locate the wardstone fragment, and destroy it.*

As he finishes Irabeth leans in, her yellow eyes evaluating each of you. "I know this is a great burden and a great task. But many of our greatest defenders lie dead or injured. The soldiers gathered here cannot hope to succeed but you have shown great cunning and skill. Perhaps you could succeed where the troops here would fail. I know that there is other Templars of the Ivory Labyrnth in the city and they may have information on the garrison, Would you like to root them out before you move on the garrison?" As she speaks you realise that she has not even considered the possibility that you would refuse the Goddesses's call to arms.

----------


## u-b

Gashur does not tell any stories (he's not a big talker, by choice), but he listens. And he looks pretty skeptical about the proposed affair. *"You seem well-informed, which might be a good thing. A few questions first. Do you expect they cannot just repeat the process with any other wardstone? If not, are you sure they would leave such an important part of their plan barely guarded such that it can be had by our bunch? They do not want to trick us to finish the wardstone's destruction or something? What if we just steal the remaining fragment? How large and how heavy do you expect this fragment to be?"*

Gashur does not mind taking a walk around the city to kill some templars and cultists. In fact, he can start right away. But the wardstone... that seems quite a lot of responsibility to take based on a word of a man who can turn out be mistaken, deceived or worse.

Regarding the supplies, Gashur could maybe use an elixir of hiding and/or some means to transport the wardstone... he's not yet sure about the plan. A possibility is getting a better cold iron Lucerne hammer, masterwork or even magical, in exchange for some weapons we got. The other things Gashur wants are at least as expensive and even more exotic, such as a demon bane necklace, and if we are to meet mostly cultist, this stuff can wait.

----------


## DrK

Quednys looks at the orc with a grim expression before shaking his head as if having an internal argument. *"I should welcome your challenges Master Gashur. The wardstone fragment is large still, many hundreds of pounds and fixed by its nature to the ley lines of the arcane world. THis one they weakened somehow, and that is a concern for the other cities. It is our hope," *  and nods at the Paladin Captain, *"That isto say Irabeth suspects that the Templars that infiltrated the city may have a clue as to how they managed to damage the wardstone ahead of the army arriving. And that is why she would like you to explore the remaining cultists lairs. "*

Taking a sip of the water he looks at you all, *"You are strong, resourceful and tough. Yes the ray Garrison would be a challenge, but we have no-one else and the Inheritor calls on those to serve. In addition, I have a means to destry the stone with another magical artifact. One that I will share once you agree to go""*  Irabeth eyes you all with hope, brushing a strand of lank hair from her face. "Please brothers," she says, directing her yellow eyes to Mong and Gashur, "Help us do this, help make them respect us for our strength and for how we can serve." As she looks to the more religious inclined (that is Leonius and Tali) "I hope that the dire straights we find ourselves in will ensure your assistance?"

"But now," she says rising, "Please sleep. There are male and female rooms upstairs, I'm afraid its cramped and 6 to a room but there are pallets and then in the morrow you cna choose between hunting down more of the accursed cultists or scouting out the Gray Garrison."

----------


## In4Dimensions

Seira steps forward. *"I would be glad to help rid the city of cultists and demons."* She pauses for a moment.  *"I am not well-versed in arcane matters, but I am a skilled combatant. Thank you for providing me with this opportunity, as well as the assistance of your bastion."* With this, she gives a small bow and departs the conversation, lingering in the room for a moment if anyone wishes to speak with her before heading upstairs to sleep.

----------


## u-b

Gashur does not mind deferring the decision about the wardstone until after some raids on cultists. He checks for availability of a polearm that would be a strict upgrade to his hammer, then, whatever the outcome, he is to press some bunk.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 22/23
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 22h)

If I understand the situation thoroughly, Master Orlun, we can summarize the following: The demon hordes are vast enough to fell Kenabres, but they are being held back for an even greater victory. Men greater and more powerful than us few have expended their force to protect the remnant of resistance, while armies are holding the borders.

And our options are between looking for more intelligence on the matter or to try and breach the Gray Garrison directly? If I may be so bold to say, Iomedae does believe in bravery and valor. But it doesn't need a war veteran to see which choice is the smarter one. I truly believe we can succeed in this way, but it will not be by brute force. We are not disciple of Gorum for whom brute force is a way of life. We should seek an upper hand over the enemy before indulging in our more base instincts. And I think our group is far better in seeking information.

Besides if it is correct other more powerful men and women have been stopped by the hordes, a direct assault is ill-advised. My job in a regular regiment would be to ensure safety, healing and divine magic, but with our more subtle and chaotic qualities we might be better suited for a bit of cultist hunting. If the cultist network was as vast as I assume in retrospect now, we might as well find clues to help us. A wardstone of this size may be corrupted by a powerful mage. But the prep work is done by many hands.

----------


## DrK

At some of Leonius's questions Irabeth shakers her head. "I'm sorry master Leonius, I didn't explain myself. Our bravest heroes are lost or missing. But of the demonic horde the most powerful have already left the city. Otherwise we would not be standing here. They have left some forces to hold the garrison, but the most powerful of the creatures have all moved onwards. Whether back into their holdings across the old wards or attacking somewhere esle we do not know. Only lesser demons and their mortal followers seem to be left here, although the activity in the Garrison suggests something is happening."

---

The evening passes in relative peace. At one point in the night you are awoken by the alarm gong and there is screaming outside, but before you can ready and arm yourselves the all clear sounds as it appears that a small roving band of flying dretches had flapped towards roof of the inn but with some well placed light spells and much archery they had been felled. 

Aside from that you are left to creep into cramped cots or blankets on the floor amidst the shell shocked soldiers and citizens who have joined the ragged militia here under Irabeth's leadership. All have their own tales of horror and loss from when the city first fell several days ago. The most terrifying describing the demonic storm king slaying Terendelev and the square around the kite's destruction clearly where thousands died! the rest of the battle seemed more like a riot with cultists and demons appearing in a dozen places spreading death and destruction before the largest and most powerful demons left and the roads away from Kenebares were clogged with refugees trying to flee. 

As you gather in the morning and trade weapons and equipment with other solders and survivors you can review the notes you found in Hosilla's lair. The three locations that are mentioned not places you've been to and all in the outer ring of Kenabares. The first "Topaz solutions" an alchemist's shops that Tali actually recognises having been there before some blocks to the north of the Defender's heart. The Nyserian Manor a large manor house near the open parks of East Kenaberes nearer Gwern's manor and somewhere in the middel the Tower of Estrod, an ancient tower named after a mage long dead and gone and now thought to be abandoned due to bad luck that seems to haunt the place, even if it acts as a local landmark in the east gate district.  If not hunting templars then the central heart of the city where the damage is greatest beckons.

----------


## u-b

After the group is done with bartering and choosing the plan, Gashur leads the way out in the city. He is some distance ahead of the rest - at most 100 feet or a visual distance, whichever is less. If we get close to the site without incident, Gashur activates the scale (a troglodyte again), than asks who wants to approach with the password and what the legend would be*.

*Spoiler*
Show

*No, Gashur is not a strategist enough to ask the same before the departure.

Stealth: (1d20+8)[*17*]
Perception: (1d20+7)[*10*] (+2 vs demons)

----------


## DrK

The next morning the party of heroes reassemble. Anieiva sits in the common room of the inn, her leg still splinted but waves you over.  "Once again my thanks for seeing me safely through the city below. You are blessed by the Inheritor and skilled in battle. In know in my heart you will return once more." She reachs out embracing Tali and waving at the others, before grinning with a savage  "Good hunting, I hope that you find those scum that betrayed us. Irabeth spoke last night of the attack and described that the patrols have seen few demons or organised searching from the remaining Cultists of Baphomet and Deskari that spearheaded the attack. With so many fled they have left or nw prowl looking for hidden survivors or loot. It is a disorganised assault but for that we must be thankful."

After wishing Anieva good bye you exchange nods with a few guards, head down to the cellar and trade some of your weapons and armour for others that are horded in the cellar that is now an armoury and are able to head out into the street heading north through the shattered streets. The days has dawned bright, if cold and the thin wintry light cuts through the pyres of smoke thta rise still in the ruined city. Much of the skyline now changed as you face the inner city and see ruined tower tops and destroyed temples and buildings. Here in the outer city its less apparent although the empty streets and silent market squares are eerie and disconcerting. 

Early in the morning you make good time cutting and winding through the residential quarter, hopping through small neatly tended gardens and skirting alleys before you can make sight of the small market square that houses Topaz Solutions. The square is deserted, a burnt and fallen tree that once gave shade to the market stalls has collasped in a pile of ash and blackened branches across the centre of the courtyard and to the far side a pile of skulls is stacked some four high with the the owner's bodies hanging from the shop fronts of the buildings, their pallid white flesh defaced with arcane demoinc runes that glow slightly. The ritual, or the celebration though seems to be over now and little remains to show who or what perpetrated the massacre. 

From his scouting position Gashur crouches behind an old wagon in the street entering the square from the south, the defaced shops on the north side of the 200ft wide square look deserted and Topaz Solutions lies on the west side. Broken glass litters the street outside and faintly Gashur can hear laughing and shouting from within although from the angle on the southern edge he cannot see inside the shop window. But the laughing sounds "humanoid" not demonic and there is a clink of glass.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Carefully and methodically, Leonius straps on his new armor. Asking for help never hurt anyone, so he assumes they would do so readily. A knight wouldn't don armor themselves, so why should a warrior-priest? Also in the morning, the aasimar's age is shown for everyone. The cleric was not remarkably slower or weaker than the average man, on the contrary. After all, Iomedae's priests followed a strict training regimen. But it becomes increasingly obvious that the Inheritor blessed the plane-touched man with supernatural endurance, regaining what once was. Leonius did his prayers in full public view and invited others to join him in them. He was not forcing his beliefs upon anyone, but seeing actual miracles in action should maybe lift the morale a bit. After refilling the water reserves of the makeshift headquarters, the cleric went to leave the area, scouring the city streets.

*Spoiler*
Show

I am assuming Gashur returns with the info.


Pillaging and looting was expected. No, the cleric was more concerned of any buildings not defiled. As thus he honed his miracles, and soon his eyes shone in a clear blue light. Struggling with his newfound senses, he could do not much more than follow and warn people.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Detect Fiendish Presence. This works as Detect Evil, but only for evil aligned outsiders and their magical abilties as well as anyone demonic divine caster with an aura.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong does his best to entertain the soldiers before leaving. A little barsongs to lift "their spirits" while they drink their spirits.
Music: Keep Hauling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkNwhbyiA4Y

and 
15 men and bottle of rum:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzcv5TJkJBA

Lastly
Can't keep a good man down
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAP5OJsfQPw

Heart of Steel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm-ze3BSDmY

After doing his best to help the mood, he switches to picking up his new armor. It was shiny and fresh, not like his old performing armor, which was dusty and smelly by the time he sold it after traveling through the underground.

Seeing with temples destroyed and other places razed saddened him. 
"The password is "I've new materials for the archives" maybe? I'll approach with it if need be."

----------


## u-b

Gashur frowns and points at the letter. *"More than one person can go. In fact, I can go too, as long as I'm silent. Not so sure about the aasimars."*

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

With a bit hesitation, Leonius covers his divine symbol and pulls out the black stone symbol of Baphomet. I can pretend to be a disciple of Baphomet for a few moments, but do not expect me to slander my goddesses' name. Same goes if they can sense the Inheritor's celestial aura. It is your choice if I am to remain out here for backup or follow you.

----------


## DrK

As some of the heroes crouch in the ruined marketplace Gashur, Mong and Leonius, the latter with his holy symbol covered and the vile symbol of Baphomet hung around his neck (the stench burning his nose and chest feeling hot and uncomfortable where it rubs against the armour) approach the shop front. Leonius foot crunches on some shattered timber and the voices in the Topaz Solutions end abruptly and a horned tiefling with ragged looking chainmail and a large scythe appears in the window, weapon ready, another 3 cultists (1 scythe more wielding cultist of deskari and 2 more glaive armed followers of the bonze bull). 

The 4 cultists, pause, standing in the ruins of the shop, the low fire crackling in the shop appearing to have a human leg turning on a spit much to the revulsion of the 3 heroes. A smattering of chests bags and sacks hint at these cultists doing more looting than anything more nefarious although cannabilism is clearly a sign of their deviant nature. They watch, weapons ready, an aura of menace around them as they ready weapon and spell seeing who, if any of Mong, Gashur or Leonius will speak...

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Leonius looks at the others helplessly, then steps forward. He glances at the turning leg and has to fight his urge to draw steel. We come from the south, needing a place to pause. If you may be interested, I've new materials for the archives. The cleric has shivers all over his body relinquishing himself to these monsters. He presses his breath between his teeth as he passes this savagery.

----------


## DrK

As Leonius speaks the looters relax visibly, all 4 lowering weapons and two of them settling back to the turning leg, a shred being torn free and tossed to Leonius, *"Hear my friend, try some, she was pretty so its got a sweet taste..."* he cackles at the end, revealing fanged teeth and a forked tongue (no doubt a throwback to his partially demonic heritage). The leader amongst them watches Mong, Gashur and Leonius coldly, "Hmm, South, we've been looting this northern district. Its been rich pickings. Come sit down, Faxon isn't here, he's in his tower so if you have news of the south you can go there. He is pissing himself lest Jeslyn make him go to the garrison to account for his missing Nahyndrian crystal research""

The third cultist picks up a pair of bottles from the ground and tosses it Mong and Gahsur, *"The wine is good here no? Looted from a burnt out inn but a Taldoran vintage, and a good one."*

----------


## u-b

The troglodyte which is Gashur steals the meal from Leonius and puts it in his troglodyte mouth. Some meat he could handle no problem, especially if it is well done. He catches a bottle, opens it, raises it up, then takes a few good sips. Then he turns his attention to the rest of the roast, but approaches it from where he would be out of everyone's way and, somewhat incidentally, behind most of the guy's backs.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Leonius is flabbergasted but relieved Mong takes his "share" of the meat, though he looks at disgust how his friend eats human flesh so calmly. He decides to press the matter to be able to dispose of these fiends. Instead he takes a swig from the wine bottle. He needed the alcohol now. I'm but a humble servant of my god. What would Nydranian crystals be? he asks clearly mispronouncing the name to underline his ineptitude.

----------


## Starbuck_II

"So, was this a profitable shop to loot? What kind of stuff did they have?" Mong asked curious

While it wasn't an orc leg, still the thought of eat another humanoid sickened him.

He takes a swig of the wine, it has a spicy kick to it.
"Nice stuff, thanks for quenching my thirst."

----------


## DrK

The men grin as the troglodyte wolfs down some of the leg, the eating of flesh and the drinking of wine putting them at ease. The one at the back looking at Mong. Its a rich city, better than Drezen eh! Staunton Vane haas stolen everything all ready so its barren and hungry. After this not sure if well head north or south to the next city for more looting. Let all the abyssal things do the hard fighting.

At the front of the shop the deskari cultist shrugs. *I dont know. Something that Faxon has been playing with. Magical demon crystal linked to what they did do to the wardstone.* Pausing and looking harder at Leonius he asks more carefully *Who did you serve. Which of our great lords do you call master.*

----------


## u-b

After this question is asked, Gashur decides to change the method of the interaction and swings his polearm at one of the cultists. The half-full bottle of wine just falls to the floor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Surprise lucerne hammer power attack: (1d20+6)[*17*] for (1d12+10)[*18*] *nonlethal* vs flatfooted AC

----------


## RCgothic

Tali had been extremely uncomfortable watching this interaction with with the cultists from the shadows, lurking at the back with the others. She finds the consumption of human flesh and the casual talk of looting sickening. When Gashur decides to weigh in with his hammer, Tali, already on edge, picks a cultist at random and blasts them with a pair of magic missiles!

*Spoiler*
Show


Magic Fire Missile (2d4+6)[*13*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong draws his weapon moving toward the leader and swinging his blade hard with both hands, "Our orders are to kill one of you for Faxon, don't blame us", raging as a free action

*Spoiler*
Show


Figured in case they get away, they will think Faxon sent us to kill them.

Status:
 AC: 18 () HP: 43/43
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +9/+4/+5
Rage: 1 rd (+8 Str/+6 Con)

*Sword* - (1d20+11)[*15*]
(1d8+11)[*15*]

----------


## DrK

The attack is swift and brutal! Mong swings his sword cleaving into the cultist beside him sending the man tumbling to the ground in a welter of blood, beside him Gashur twirls his hammer into the back of the cultist who had turned away, the hammer smashing into his head as the man's eyes roll into the back of his head and he slips into unconsciousness. Tali, from across the square glows with holy power and righteous fury, a flurry of magical orbs of glowing power streaking into the chest of the nearest cultist  who staggers back...

The cultist near Leonius looks in horror at his two fallen companions and reaches for his scythe and the wounded one tries to draw his heavy spiked morning star...


_OOC

Leonius and Sierra can act in the surprise round (1 action)

Round 1
Leonius, Tali
Any surviving cultists
Sierra, Gashur, Mong

Leonius, feel free to post your surprise round and round 1 together


_

----------


## RCgothic

With the surprise attack going decidedly in the infiltration group's favour, Tali decides to save her best powers and continue with something less draining, firing a fire splash towards the cultist she'd previously injured.

*Spoiler*
Show


Fire Splash ranged touch Vs flat footed: (1d20+4)[*7*] damage (1d3+2)[*4*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used, with Mong)

Leonius tries to kick out the feet under the Deskari cultist. I do serve Iomedae! he shouts angrily. This indignation has lasted long enough. You belong into the dirt, you vile monster. Taste the Inheritor's Blade! he finishes with a downward stab.

*Spoiler*
Show

Trip combat maneuver: (1d20+5)[*23*] vs its CMD. If anyone is armed the have an AoO on me.[

10 to hit, for 9 damage.

----------


## DrK

With two cultists down and one leaking blood from the brutal impact of Tali's missiles it looks like it will be a short scuffle in the ruined alchemy shop. The one injured by Tali ducks as the ray of fire zips past their shoulder before with an oath to Deskari (the demon lord of insects, locusts and other things that scuttle) swings the scythe at Gashur.

The other is smashed to the ground by the irate Leonius who is offended by the casual cannablism, the demon worship and the vile looting and murder. Prone and off balance by the sudden attack they can't defend themselves from the vicious stab that follows. Clutching the bronze bull head on their chest the cultist howls an oath as a pulse of dark energy sweeps over you all (well Gashur, Mong and Leonius), as the cultists then struggles up he tries to avoid the savage swings from Mong and Leonius

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cultists 1:
Hit Gashur (1d20+4)[*23*] dam (2d4+3)[*8*]C
   - If a crit  :Small Eek:  then (1d20+4)[*16*] to confirm and (6d4+9)[*28*] additional damage 

Cultist 2: Channel's -Ve energy for (1d6)[*3*] damage Will DC 13 for half 
- then stands up provoking AoO from Mong and Leonius

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong thinks the team did good, though Leonius let them know who he serves so anyone spying Knows now. But guess we are winning anyway.

"take this!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Uses rage one more round (gotta conserve those since faster than song): 2 uses so far
AC: 18 () HP: 43/43
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +9/+4/+5

Attack of Opportunity: *Swordhit* - (1d20+11)[*25*]
*Dam* - (1d8+11)[*14*]

Save vs Strange energy DC 13 *Will* - (1d20+5)[*6*] to half 3 damage

My turn's Attack on either Cultist still alive
*Swordhit* - (1d20+11)[*23*]
*Dam* - (1d8+11)[*13*]

----------


## DrK

In the end the demonic cultists cannot stand against the savagery of the crusaders. Mongs sword spin like a whirlwind, and cleaves into the chest of the rising cultists ending him before  a step and a lunge impales the one still breathing through his ragged chest after Tali's sorcerous onslaught! With three dead and one soundly sleeping from the impact of the hammer upon his head peace descends once more upon the Topaz Solutions. 

A quick search of the dead looters/cultists reveals a smattering of minor potions, but the sacks of looted belongings are more useful, even if they have been pulled from the Kenabres dead or looted from the wreckage of the buildings in the local area.

_Loot from the cultists
2 Mwk glaives, 2 mwk scythes (although carrying 4 polearms could be troubling)
4 Unholy symbols (2 deskari, 2 baphomet)
Potions [Cure light x 3, Remove Fear x1, Protection from Good x1]
Scrolls [Cause fear x2, Comprehend languages, Divine Favour]
67gp

Loot in the sacks
122 gp, 418 sp, 
a set  of silver cutlery worth 125 gp, a brass goblet worth 15 gp, a portrait of a young man in fancy dress cut from its  frame and rolled up worth 55 gp, a flask of acid a 
Alchemicals [Alchemists fire x 2, Acid, Holy water x3, antitoxin x2]
3 x flaming +1 bolts
Potions [barkskin (CL5), elixir of vision]
_

Looking around the shop for any further clues as to the activites of the Templars of Ivory Labyrinth reveals little in the storeroom that has been smashed and ruined or in the upstairs quarters where Maester Aigon once lived but the basement has more interesting things within it as the trapdoor is lifted and must and damp rise from below. 

The air in this basement is damp and musty-smelling. The  walls and floor are packed earth, while dozens of gourds hang  from the ceiling beams. A sludge of rotting plant matter covers  the floor. Against one wall, a wooden table holds a strange apparatus that looks like a clockwork toy of a snake-bodied, six-armed woman holding a sword in each hand. A tightly corked  bottle, filled with what looks like water, sits before the statue.  A wooden chest covered with engraved runes stands under the  table, and a sinister image of a star surrounding a goat's face is  painted on the wall above the table.

----------


## u-b

Having been hit and barely not decapitated, Gashur steps towards the scythe-wielder and tries to rip him apart with bare hands... or, well, claws... just as the guy gets killed by Mong's blade.

*Spoiler*
Show

Whoa, that was _close_!
Will (1d20+1)[*20*]
Claw (1d20+9)[*20*] for (1d4+8)[*9*]
Claw (1d20+9)[*15*] for (1d4+8)[*9*]
Bite (1d20+9)[*23*] for (1d4+8)[*9*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Gashur)

The cleric's killing blow was low and uncalled for, but anger overwhelmed him. The aasimar sheathes his blade and simply asks Never make me slander my goddess ever again. He takes the obsidian symbol and the other holy symbols of the demon lords and throws them into the nearest fire.

Then, as the group investigates the loot and trap door, he turns to Gashur. Do you have a minute? If he agrees, Leonius will turn a bit away from the group. Your disguise was formidable, and your '*acting*' he accentuates the word was very... believable. I hope we do not have any issues regarding human flesh? Leonius was glad Gashur was on his side, and he knew not everyone shared Iomedae's sense of valor, but there were boundaries.

He then advances towards the trap door, glancing into the darkness. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Not trying to go for interparty conflict, but Gashur is kinda scary IC.

----------


## u-b

Gashur is sure in no hurry. He takes out the wand, zaps two charges at himself, then comes to chat with Leonius. At the question, he just shrugs. *"I've had sharp teeth since the youth and bitten many things. Humans are far from the worst, actually. Biting a robot is uncomfortable, even more so is biting an otyugh, but I have done both and am still here, alive and well. Admitting, I had to spit the stuff out both times. Demons are a mixed bag and I think I would not like the idea of biting a mimic, but as far as a roasted human's concerned - no, no problem at all."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Wand of CLW: (1d8+1)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

As Gashur pauses to examine the scene he looks and spies a thin coating of a liquid sap on the surface of the chest (likley poison). Apart from that the room seems devoid of risk, the strange weedlike growths are still and the clockwork demon mannequin with a the clay jar in front of it stands still...

(Assuming Tali, Sierra or Leonius cast detect magic) in their magical sight the symbol on the wall glows slight, a mixture of abjurant and illusionary magic

----------


## u-b

Gashur explains his findings, listens to the spellcasters, asks them to clarify some things, then spends some more time observing the scenery. Then he proposes the people vacate the room and let him do some doings. If anyone else wants to do some doings, Gashur will vacate instead.

*Spoiler*
Show




> (Assuming Tali, Sierra or Leonius cast detect magic) in their magical sight the symbol on the wall glows slight, a mixture of abjurant and illusionary magic


1. So, neither the bottle, nor the contents of the chest shine anything?
2. Does the chest feature a lock?
3. If so, is it internal or external?
4. Does the bottle with the liquid seem mostly or partially full?

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong does his best to detect if any of the contents are magical with detect magic.

*Spoiler*
Show


Dang we have a lot of magic users. Cast Detect magic. Maybe read any strange designs on chests Runes.
Some random rolls
*Perception* - (1d20+3)[*9*]
*Arcana* - (1d20+4)[*20*]
*Linguistics* - (1d20+4)[*17*]
*Local* - (1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## DrK

The two orcs crouched at the top of the stairs down the cellar continue to looks down. The magical auras are only present on the Bull's head upon the hall. The chest and the statuette and the bottle not showing any signs of being magical. From the top of the stairs its hard for Mong or Gashur to see what, if anything is in the clay jar. The poison itself that Gashur noticed appears to smeared around the rim of the lid of the chest ensuring that if someone lifted the lid the poison would touch their fingers.

----------


## u-b

Gashur thanks Mong, asks him to get out, then starts doing stuff.

First, he makes sure the floor near the table is soft enough. If it's packed earth, that would do by itself, but if it's stone or something, Gashur throws there something soft - the clothes from the corpses, the corpses themselves or suchlike. Then he carefully gets the bottle off the table and on that soft something using his polearm. Then he gets the bottle along the floor closer and finally takes it out.

If that goes all along the plan, the next thing to do would be to smash the chest's lock and use the spike of the hammer to lift the lid and look at the contents.

*Spoiler*
Show

Smashing the lock: (1d20+10)[*24*] for (1d12+10)[*15*] and so on vs a perfectly stationary target

----------


## DrK

Looking down into the cellar Gashur can see the floor is soft dirt underneath the vines and plants that have grown in part of it. Creeping down the stairs he leans forward with the outstretched polearm seeking to use the tip to prod the bottle over, but as gets within 15ft of the symbol upon the wall a high pitched voice seems to echo from the symbol of the wall.... *"Ah hah hah, I hope you are among the slaves of Iomedae. I would hate to waste this personal greeting from the Horned one upon terrified peasant feedstock.."* 

As it finishes the strange voice cuts off and there is a slight clicking noise from the clockwork demonic figure that slowly raises its arms and brings them chopping down upon the bottle that cracks, billious vile ichor flowing over the sides of the table and splashing onto the floor in a viscous cloud of acrid smoke. The plants react immediately, matter, thorns and twigs rolling into vague humanoid figure that  then release an ear piercing shriek driving a spike of pain into all of the parties's eyes and ears!



_
So a magic mouth trap activates when you get within 15ft of the table. 
The clockwork statue smashes the jar of alchemical smoke (1d6)[2] acid damage and DC14 Fort save or sickened (1d4)[1] rounds
The alchemical liquid awakens the mandrogora

Surprise round: Shriek DC14 Fort or Shaken for (1d4)[1] rounds

Currently assume that only Gashur and the mandrogora are in the cellar. The cellar also has the cloud filling it to which the mandrogra is immune
Init:
ALL the players
then then plant

_

----------


## u-b

Gashur gets out of the cellar, coughing and shaking, and ready to smash the approaching thingie. *"Let's face it right here."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Fort vs sickened: (1d20+5)[*11*]
Fort vs shaken: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Will roll readied action and AoO when it comes to that.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Gashur)

Leonius is flabbergasted by the simple notion of some savage thing basically taste testing sentient creatures, demons, vermin and the like. He pauses for a moment outside and follows the investigating group inside. He can hear a shriek from downstairs but resists the creature. He draws not his blade but a sling instead and rushes downstairs. He was not a well trained melee combatant after all.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+3)[*23*] Ranged attack (-4 if into melee)
(1d4+2)[*3*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong draws his bow and readies a shot when the creature comes within view.

*Spoiler*
Show


Status:
AC: 18 () HP: 27/27
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +5/+4/+5

Readiedshot (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## RCgothic

"Leonius!" Tali cries as the cleric dashes into the cellar. She follows after him, managing to hold back a gasp of shock as she lays eyes on the creature below. After Leonius and Mong have fired she raises a hand and a horse appears between the creature and the party, answering Tali's desperate wish for an obstacle!

*Spoiler*
Show


Cast Mount (aka summon meatshield)

----------


## DrK

Gashur staggers out from the smoke filled scream filled cellar as the plant monster gives chase. Leonius hurls a sling stone that thuds into it and Mong lets fly with an arow that goes wide of the mark careening around the walls. Even as the beast reaches the top of the stairs it way is blocked as Tali summons a glorious white charger that rears up between the beast and the party. The mandrogra, still whining and screaming its high pitched wail lashes out with a little claw at the horse

_
Slam (1d20+8)[21] dam (1d4+2)[5]
- Poison Fort save (1d20+6)[22] DC 15 or Confused

_

----------


## u-b

*"Ahh, damned horse!"* curses Gashur who would have preferred less obstructions between himself and his target. The fact that the horse blocked Leonius from getting choked and eaten downstairs might be a good thing, but Gashur does not think that far. Instead, he tries to stab the thing somewhere in the head, between the floor and the horse.

*Spoiler*
Show

The thing does not climb up and the horse and/or the floor provide cover, so no AoO and +4 to the thing's AC.
Readied hammer: (1d20+11)[*14*] for (1d12+10)[*18*] piercing cold iron (including -1/+3 power attack; +1/+0 higher ground)
Again hammer: (1d20+11)[*25*] for (1d12+10)[*15*] piercing cold iron (including -1/+3 power attack; +1/+0 higher ground)

Will step with the aim to get flanking next turn while still remaining out of reach of the thingie.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong shoots a song to strengthen everyone.
Now for a little archery! To arms friends!

Song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8pK6qmtllU

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong (1 round), +8 Str/Con, +2 Will 
 AC: 18 () HP: 43/43
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +7/+4/+7

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Gashur)

Leonius assumes a defensive position just behind the valiant steed.

*Spoiler*
Show

full defense after dropping my sling and drawing my sword.

----------


## DrK

The horse rears up in panic as a claw rakes down it flank. Gashur smashes the hammer into the beast once smashing plant matter and breaking branches leaving an leafy arm hanging limply. Leonius takes up a defensive stance behind the horse as Tali and Sierra move in but keep to the far side of the room. As Mong bursts into song the horse neighs loudly and lashes out at the plant even as the plant beasts lashes at its flanks and haunches. 

_

Raging horse hooves
(1d20+2)[18] dam (1d4+5)[9]
(1d20+2)[15] dam (1d4+5)[7]

Mandrogora vs Horse
claw (1d20+8)[25] dam (1d4+2)[4] and DC15 poison or confused (1d20+10)[21] 
claw (1d20+8)[11] dam (1d4+2)[4] and DC15 poison or confused (1d20+10)[28] 
bite (1d20+8)[19] dam (1d6+2)[3]
_

----------


## u-b

*"Ho! Good horse?!"* says Gashur with some surprise, apparently changing opinion. He thrusts the hammer's spike forward between the horse and the floor, trying to pierce the "head" of that wooden thingie... *"Take that!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Hammer: (1d20+15)[*26*] for  (1d12+14)[*20*] piercing cold iron (including -1/+3 power attack, +1/+0 higher ground, +4/+4 ragesong; cover to AC)

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Gashur)

There is no use stalling! Attack! Leonius proclaims and pushes past the horse and into the cellar, fighting the vines. He moves inside the creature's vision, opening himself for attacks while watching his sides.

*Spoiler*
Show

Moving downstairs, and intentionally provoking an AoO while fighting defensively. So AC is 19 for this. (1d20+3)[*22*] (minus another 2) (1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

With the raging horse rearing up and lashing out angrily it stomps upon the Mandrogora as the pair of beasts claw and maul each other. Not for long though as Leonius and Gashur flanking the plant monster both slash out with blade and hammer smash and hack the plant into chunks and send it scattered in wood chips upon the floor. The rest of the shop now seems silent, a roiling cloud of smoke slowly dissipating in the cellar from whence it came...

----------


## u-b

Gashur is not too quick to descend back into the smoky cellar. Absent some artifical wind or the like, he'll just sort/pack the loot letting the smoke to disperse. Eventually, he gets down there and checks if anything else has changed. He plans to break the lock on the chest with one or two good hits, then use the spike to open the lid, then look inside carefully.

----------


## DrK

After a few minutes the noxious smoke fades and dissipates and Gashur is able t head down into the cellar. A quick blow from the hammer smashes the lock off the chest that is revealed to have little of value in it. There are 6 holy symbols in it (5 of Iomedae and 1 of Shelyn) all of which the eagle eyed orc can see are smeared in some of contact poison likley to trick the unwary. Looking at the marillith statue, the device appears to be clockwork in nature and intricate with cunning little pistons and gears that would be valuable if not for the fact its modelled on a demon! 
_worth 250gp if you found a collector with low moral standards_ 

THe bronze head onthe wall appears non-magical now, the magical mouth trap having been activated. Looking around it seems that this is not the main hub for the Templars in Kenaberes, likely more of a safe house or cache. Leaving you the choice of the Tower of Estrodor the Nyserian manor to investigate next from the 3 locations identified in the letter to Hossila.

----------


## u-b

Gashur picks up the clockwork statue, collects some reasonable amout of contact poison on the spike of his hammer by scratching it around the chest, careful not to come even close to touching it anywhere, then declares we are done. His proposal would be to get the loot and the prisoner back to base first, before checking on that Tower of Estrod.

----------


## DrK

Its an couple of hours later the party is back out in the city. Dragging the prisoner back to the Defender's Heart Irabeth had been delighted with the capture and that the Topaz Solutions had been a true den of Templars. The savage glee with their destruction reassuring. As you head back out you know that the prisoner will be interrogated then likley hung as a traitor. THere is no mercy in Kenabers for those who would worship the demons. 

Another 2 hours later you creep through the ruined city scape approaching the tall spire that is the Tower of Estrod, a few times here and there you see other survivors scurrying through the ruins or peeking from smashed windows. Where possible you speak with them, Tali's soft tones directing them to the Inn and the relative safety of the of the defenders. A few times you see in the sky flying beasts or demons flapping north to or west back towards the Worldwound as it seems many of the demonic forces are leaving, not wanting to hold the city. 


Not all though you discover as you creep towards the Tower of Estrod and the square around it. This fortified tower of gray stone has long served as the city's museum, archive, and research center. Its upper floors have been completely destroyed during the demonic invasion, and a squat stump surrounded by heaps of debris is all that's left of this once dignified building. It sits in a wide plaza that spreads some 80ft from the tower (and the corona of rubble) to the houses and shops that are clustered nearby. Near the entrance you hear the sounds of screams within and a couple of gruff low voices laughing. Although out of sight behind a stout wooden double door that lies only slightly ajar its clear that there are followers of the WorldWound within and they have a prisoner of some sort for their sport.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Gashur)

Content with winning against the vile demon plant, Leonius' ire starts to cook once more as he sees the holy symbols and is told these are traps covered in poison. Those monsters do not stop at any length to debase themselves, neither body nor mind of sentient beings is holy to them. He gives the half-orc a side-eye as he finishes with his attack on the cannibalistic practices witnessed outside, but does not go further than that. Instead he stays silently.

At the tower of Estrod however, he finally speaks up again Does anyone want to scout? My patience here is limited however. We can take more punishment than a mere prisoner, so I am glad to give up any advantage if it would save another innocent life. If there is any demon activity inside, pull back and beckon us. he says clearly looking at the scouts.

----------


## u-b

Gashur shrugs. *"We can go in just like the last time, if you think you are able to handle it. Should work just as well."* He spends a second charge from the scale, turning into a troglodyte again, and is ready to join the "fellow cultists".

----------


## RCgothic

Tali shudders at the sounds of someone being tortured. It brings back memories she doesn't want to relive, but at the same time gives her an immediate sense of urgency.

"Quick, take me in as your prisoner!" She suggests, clasping her hands behind her back. "I'll _burn them_ the moment we get the drop on them!" she hisses with venom.

----------


## u-b

Gashur does not mind. With polearm in one hand and Tali's hands in the other, he starts to advance towards the tower. He does not plan to actually talk (to prevent orcish accent from raising suspicions about the troglodyte that he "is"), but does the next best thing, helping the guy that _will_ talk have a good antourage - he makes sure Tali genuinely does not like being led, keeping her pain levels tolerable, but not easily so.

----------


## DrK

The heroes, a grizzled Leonius and a savage grey scaled troglodyte (Gashur) leading the "bound" Tali before them stride towards the ruined tower that now stands a mere 60ft high, the grey stone spire smashed at the top. The doors stand ajar allowing an easy view inside of the round base of the tower. The ground floor of the tower is now open to the air-a tangle of  wooden supports above being all that remains of the building's  upper stories. Two rubble-filled pools flank a central walkway  that crosses to an open area with a few shelves, a desk and chair, and a flight of stairs leading down. 

The sounds of the screams can be seen readily. To two of the wooden beams that once supported the roof a man is nailed, now quite dead. Strange tubes are jammed into his veins and lead ina  tangle of disgusting red piping across the floor and snake down the stairs on the far side of the 50ft diamater tower. the screams come from a young woman in ripped and torn blue weathered robes who is being wrestled to the next of the pillars



Two cultists are holding to the the pillar some 30ft away whilst a 3rd one is clutching a hammer and bushel of nail in his hands. A snarled, *"Hold her still you cretins she'll stop moving when we nail her to the damn timber."* Another man snarls and punches the woman in the face, her eyes rolling back and body going limp... Before they can move much further the cultists with the hammer and nails looks at the door. seeing a grey scaled lizrd clutching Tali and Leonius he looks at him... *"Who by the rotting sack of Zuggtmoy are you. Unless you giving up this piece of meat to Faxon you can get lost..."*

----------


## RCgothic

Tali's eyes blaze with hatred for the cultists, and she fights futility against Gashur's hold, though somehow pulling forward rather than away. Realising her temper won't allow her to play a helpless victim, she instead rages against her supposed situation: "Get your filthy hands off me! How dare you treat me like this! Don't you know who I am? I spit on Zuggtmoy! And I'll spit on this Faxon too!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Bluff (1d20+7)[*24*]

The goal is to buy time and cause a distraction to prevent them actually nailing the young woman, and allow the party to get the jump.

As soon as Leonius and Gashur get within charge range she's going to drop the act and burn them. If it looks like they're not buying it, she'll hit them anyway.

Initiative for when that happens.(1d20+2)[*12*]*13*

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Tali)

We are taking over here. Submit to our commands or be crushed under our heels. Leonius supports his claim by pulling the gold dragon's scales to lift himself in the air. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Using Seize the Initiative on Tali and himself to get advantage on the initiative roll. First order of business would be casting Bless from his airborne position.

----------


## u-b

That was _so far_ off-script that Gashur barely manages to get his bearings together before the enemies do*. He releases his hold on Tali and tries to stick the poisoned spike of his hammer into the farthest enemy he can readily reach. It seems the troglodyte half-orc is not into observing whether anyone would surrender.

*Spoiler*
Show

*Init 17, but still sort of assumption. I don't want Tali held on round 1.

If Gashur can charge, he does. Move 40, Lucerne hammer: (1d20+12)[*24*] for (1d12+12)[*23*] piercing plus some unidentified poison (incl. +2/+0 charge, -1/-3 power attack)

----------


## DrK

The pretence breaks down as Gashur pushes Tali to one side and lunges forward on his webbed grey scaled feet, the lucerne hammer singing in his hands as it connects with a cultists head and smashes it like an overipe melon! THere is stunned shock from the other two cultists before they are fumbling for weapons, a great shout of alarm going up as they realise they are under attack!

_OOC

Initiative
Gashur (gone), Tali and Leonius to go
Cultists
Mong and Seria

_

----------


## RCgothic

Tali stumbles to one side, caught unawares by the rapid improvisation and Gashur's push. Nevertheless she manages to stretch out a hand towards the cultists.

_"Burn!"_ she hisses with venomous hatred.

*Spoiler*
Show


Burning Arc: 
(4d6+8)[*24*] primary cultist with hammer
(2d6+4)[*12*] secondary cultist
Reflex DC16 for half.

----------


## DrK

Even as Gashur crushes the head of the nearest cultist Tali reaches out with her hands, fire blossoming as it coalesces around the hammer holding cultist behind screams as he is consumed in golden tinged flames! The third and last one throws the woman to the ground as he leaps back, only his arms singed and burning as he screams for assistance.

Behind Tali she can feel Leonius rising into the air and a pulse of pure holy energy energises the party with faith and hope as he blesses them 

The wounded cultist steps back, pressing a hand to the burns that seal up, skin healing and burnt bits flaking off before he draws a hefty liking mace from his belt (glancing wistfully at the glaive in the corner.

_Draw mace, Cast cure light wounds (1d8+1)[2]_ 

From the stairs behind there is a clatter of armoured boots as another pair of cultists race upstairs on the far side (35ft away) of the room. The first levelling his glaive waiting to receive Mong or Gashur should they charge in. The second calling down a dark blessing that clashes with the aasamirs.

_2 more cultists move upstairs 
C3: Readies an attack 
C4: casts bless on the enemies 

_

Finally behind them strides a red skinned savage looking tiefling, mace in hand and alchemicals hanging from him. He sneers at Leonius and spits a stream of vile red spittle at the cleric *Youve lost this city, or are you too stupid to realise that*  he snarls, eyes sparkling with dark energy as he goes to curse Leonius 



_Misfortune hex on Leonius
Will DC 16 or disadvantage on d20 rolls_

----------


## u-b

*"I want the one with the glaive burnt well enough..."* says Gashur getting ready to charge and apparently ignoring the taunt for now.

*Spoiler*
Show

Delay action until Tali's spell is resolved or something. Does Gashur have a straight line to target the tiefling?

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong moves closer and starts singing

As he does he slips a goodberry into his mouth to negate a round useage (with Drunken dance maneuver).
"Today is a good day to die! We are the ones who will never be broken!"

Song: "Soldiers"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF6X-PS-0ik

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 0 useage (1 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will)
AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

----------


## RCgothic

"_Die!_" Tali spits at the two new cultists, especially the one Gashur indicated as she attempts to immolate them in consuming flames.

*Spoiler*
Show


Burning Arc:
(4d6+8)[*19*] Vs glaive cultist
(2d6+4)[*13*] Vs bless cultist
DC16 for half

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Tali), Misfortune (1 round), Bless (Turn 2/20)

The demonic mark appears on Leonius as he struggles to focus on his mental resistance. He expected his holy blood to cover for him, and his resolve was not enough to budge against it. You hide behind fiendish trickery. But I have a few tricks myself. He draws a scroll from the loot of killed cultists. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Bane off of a scroll to dispel the cultist's Bless.

----------


## u-b

Now that the glaive guy is taken care of, Gashur charges the tiefling, seeking to _carefully_ smash his hammer between the guy's horns...

*Spoiler*
Show

Lucerne hammer: (1d20+12)[*21*] for (1d12+16)[*27*] nonlethal bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +4/+4 ragesong, -4/-0 nonlethal, +2/+0 charge, -1/-3 power attack; _+1/+0 bless not included, but applies and the ragesong should be +4/+6, so a total 22 to hit for 29 damage_)

----------


## DrK

Its a clash of magic, fittingly, in the ruined Tower of Estrod. Leonius, risen up in the sky winces as a curse of demonic falls upon him, but he is still able to pull out a scroll looted from a cultist and despite the crude script he reads the words and a crackle of dark energy flows from him, crashing with the dark cloud around the cultists as bless and bane nullify each other. The cultists crying out in pain and wincing as if struck as his magic is dispelled 

In front of him the man with the readied glaive and  cruel twists to his lips suddenly screams as he is enveloped in red fire and drops to knees moments later, ash and seared meat sloughing onto the floor. The one still reeling from the undoing of his casting cries out as his arms catch fie but he able to beat out the worst of the flames. 

In the midst of this Mong breaks out into song extolling the bravery of man in front of the worst horrors and with that ringing in Gashur's ears the (currently grey scald and web footed) orc leaps forward past the reeling pair of wounded and leaps at the bare chested red skinned tiefling who had unleashed a curse at Leonius. The hammer slams into the tiefling's head (the flat end, not the pointy end) and leaves him reeling, eyes unfocused for a second. 

The two cultists leap to their master's defence. The only survivor from the initial trio pointing at Gashur and commanding in a strident down *"Down on your belly you dog"* whilst his singed ally pull out his scythe from the sheath on his back and swings and leaps towards Tali swinging hard. Even as they are doing that Faxon stares daggers at Gashur as his eyes refocus and he steps out of the reach of the hammer and whispers coldly *"You are not fit to even look upon me..."*

_
C2: Cast Command on Gashur Fort DC14 to go pron
C3: Move to Tali, draw scythe and hit Tali (1d20+4)[5] dam (2d4+3)[8]
Faxon: 5ft step out of reach,  Cast Blindness Fort DC16 on Gashur


_

----------


## RCgothic

Tali scrambles back as the cultist attacks her, and a little of the red mist that had descended on her clears.

"Ah! Leonius, help me!" she calls out, even as she's clears her mind and focusses on the two attacking Gashur. "Leave him alone!" she cries as with another outstretched hand she calls forth the fire once more.

*Spoiler*
Show


5ft step away from danger.
Burning Arc
(4d6+8)[*25*] Faxon
(2d6+4)[*7*] commanding cultist
DC16 reflex for half

----------


## u-b

*"Ohhh, be afrarid, guy, be VERY AFRAID..."* Says Gashur leveling his hammer apparently unaffected by whatever that was, then charges at the cultist threatening Tali.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lucerne hammer: (1d20+17)[*24*] for (1d12+18)[*29*] piercing cold iron plus whatever traces of the poison remain (incl. +4/+6 ragesong, +1/+0 bless, +2/+0 charge, -1/-3 power attack)

----------


## DrK

Seconds later the battle for Estrod's tower is over! Tali continues to rain fire upon the evil scum who invaded her fair city. Another of the cultists toppling backwards as his greasy hair and uniform ignited and he ran screaming before plunging down the stairs (and dying). Faxon the Tiefling, already reeling from blow to the heads explodes in flames that overcome even his demonic heritage and as his red skin blackens and crisps h passes out from the pain slumping to the floor breathing shallowly. 

TH third man who had dared to attack Tali is put off by the roaring flames and is off guard and doesn't see the heavy head of the hammer the troglodyte swings with lethal force to cave in his skull and dash any dreams of demonic power he had harboured...

The Tower of Estrod lies quiet briefly... Smoke drifts from the scorched and burnt cultists ad thick black smoke rises up the shattered tower that soon is filled with the uncomfortable smell of barbecued meat. Faxon still breathes (albeit slightly) and the woman is also breathing (though wounded from the previous tortures before you arrived). The stairs on the far side beckon should you wish to explore down, as with only bare sky and broken beams up there is no going "up" the Tower of Estrod anymore.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali fires an additional fire splash into the chest of the now effectively headless man who attacked her, one final act of spite to quell her temper. Then she goes immediately to the tortured woman and attempts to comfort her by cradling her, but she doesn't know where to start with the injuries.

"Leonius, can you help her?" she asks quietly.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Tali), Misfortune (1 round), Bless (Turn 2/20)

Kill the cultists. I don't want to share Iomedae's gift with them. Leonius doesn'T ask, he commands. He approaches the tortured elven woman and beckons his injured allies closer.

*Spoiler*
Show

Focus Positive Energy: (2d6)[*3*]

----------


## u-b

Gashur drives the spike of the hammer through the heart of the guy calling him "dog". Then he makes sure to step _real well_ on the balls of the tiefling. He might not feel it right now, but eventually he will. Now, that the combat is over, was the proper time to feel offended, afraid, and so on. For once, Gashur was both. He spat on the unconscious thiefling and said: *"It's not about the city, smart-ass!"* Then he went on to explore the downstairs. Carefully.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception (1d20+7)[*17*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

As the battle end, Mong retches on the wall, "That berry hit wrong...or the gore is starting to get to me, haha. Well, I guess we see what else is here down the stairs, too bad about the stairway up" Mong followed Leonius.

"Is the lady okay?"

*Spoiler*
Show


After using my drunken ability to not use up a round useage, after it ends I am nauseated for same time.
Luckily we did it fast.

----------


## DrK

THe cultists, aside from the horned leader who is dumped in the corner, are stabbed or pierced to make sure they are dead before Leonius calls upon the Goddess who grants healing light to restore wounds (not that many were taken). The woman blinks and groans, stirring on the ground as she opens her eyes, blinking against the wan sunlight coming down the tower. *"Who are you... am I... am I safe?"* she asks looking with worry at Gashur and Mong but confused at the dead very crispy cultists. *"I am Lady Morella, where is Arden?"* she asks before choking off a scream as she sees what you assume is Arden nailed to the scaffolding (and quite dead). Throwing herself back (quite dramatically) she wails with grief letting Tali comfort her. 

Whilst that commotion is ongoing Gashur gets to the head of the stairs and peers down. The cellar is formed into a semi-circle of neat well built stones. The semicircular room has been outfitted with numerous demonic decorations. The green glass lanterns hanging on the walls give the room an eerie glow. A brazen minotaur head hangs from one wall above an altar covered with wavy-bladed knives and curved bulls horns, while star-shaped symbols in red decorate other walls. A large wooden chest sits near the west wall.

The chest has  stout looking lock and is bound with iron but a quick rummage through the tiefling's belt pouch finds the key along with some other useful accoutrements from the unconscious keeper of Baphomet's shrine.  Within are various items looted from the ruins over the past several days by the cultists, including 2,310 cp, 759 sp, 122 gp, 11 pp, five silver holy symbols of Iomedae worth 25 gp each, a masterwork longsword, two masterwork scimitars, 450 gp in various fine housewares like silverware and table settings, a wand of bless weapon _(18 charges)._ In addition on Faxon you find a belt pouch with 29gp, a wand of birch (Cure MOderate wounds (9 charges), Fine leather bracers with a white tree emblem (bracers of armour +1) and a his red cloak (Cloak resistance +1)

The chest also contains a sheaf of papers documenting the cultists movements around the city. These papers not only indicate that the plan to attack Kenabres was several years in the planning, but that there were a large number of Templars of the Ivory Labyrinth involved. This list of names is valuable to the crusadersit cant help Kenabres at this point, but since several of the names on the list include people operating in other cities, it will be useful to someone back at the Defender's Heart. Finally, theres a short note in immaculate handwritinga letter from the lilitu Minagho to Faxon....




*Spoiler: Know -Locla, history or planes DC20*
Show



Minagho as the demonic ruler of the ruined city of Raliscrad in the Worldwound, and Vorlesh as the woman rumored to have helped open the Worldwound in the first place.




*Spoiler: Know (planes) DC35*
Show



Nahyndrian crystals are said to be the crystallized fragments of a murdered demon
lords life force, though its use is unknown

----------


## u-b

*"Nice. Nice."* Says Gashur reading the letter. *"So nice of them not starting out with that crystal at hand and leaving a lot of these messages around. I would assume it's just some stupidity, some overconfidence, and not some competently executed ruse that expends these cultists. Shall we now pack the stuff and move back to base?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

If everyone agrees, Gashur does the packing, including that of the guy. Then leads on.

----------


## DrK

Exploring further into the cellar and pushing beyond a small curtained off area Gashur finds the other end of the pipes and tubes. A large collection of glass vials and tubes bubbles and fizzes as all manner of bodily fluids are stored in a series of glass vials. Other vials of bubbling blood or other fluids hiss on a series over a series of small oil lamps. Its a strange alchemical lab that leaves the heroes chilled as they see numerous bones, limbs and stretched skins harvested from numerous other victims and a shelf holds at least 4 brains extracted from hapless citizens each in a glass jar filled with brine of sorts (the link now with Topaz Solutions as a place for them to loot now seems sensible).

It doesn't take long for the orcs to gather the "loot" up into a pile and then shove it into bags. As they do so Faxon is bound securely to where he cannot move and the grieving Lady Morella, an adept of the Tower (i.e. a mage of sorts) is able to gather herself enough for the scurrying run through the ruins back towards the northern edge of the ruined city and the Defender's Heart. 

As you get back to the Defenders Heart you can see a collection of maybe a dozen cultists scattered, dead on the cobbles in the square and a large demonic dog like creature with a dead savage looking blood smeared babau demon trapped underneath it. Irabeth appears at the doors as you approach, a smear of blood down her flank and her long blade in hand. 


"Thank the Gods that you are alive. We had another foray from some of the scum infesting the city but we managed to beat them back although it cost us dear." Looking at the tired and grief stricken Morella and the bound Faxon she asks "You have had some success clearing out the cultists in the outer city? We grow worried about the Grey Garrison, there is a concern about the growth of fell power there and it is still heavily reinforced. But we had more people arrive of late."

----------


## u-b

*"Some success, yes. And some evidence."* Gashur hands her the note. *"I think we would be ready to have a good meal and a briefing about this wardstone-destruction business. And about the new people here... are they any good or just more to care about?"*

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Tali)

Back at the Defender's Inn Leonius is not all smiles, but he wants to inform Lady Irabeth and lift the spirits of the refugees. Some success? I would say a resounding thriumph in the name of Iomedae! We should rejoice in this. We are not done yet.

Pulling Irabeth aside he adds. But we have found a letter carrying grave news. The cultists are about to do something horrific to the Wardstones. I feel the time to strike is nigh. Can we get the archmage in on what they are planning? He is the most knowledgables about the topic of wardstones. I would like to read it to him to see if we can get some information about our enemies.

----------


## DrK

Irabeth grins at the old aasimar and claps Leonius on the back. "A resounding success, aye you are right, blessed be the Lady." She walks with you as you head inside, nodding grimly to the guards who grab Faxon none too gently an drag him away. "Wise to capture the leader of cults within the the City, even better the information you recovered we can root out the Ivory Templars in the other cities along the wardstones. You have done a great service." 

As she sits with you, reading quietly whilst some ale and only mildly stale bread and cheese is brought out for the party, she exclaims and nods to Gashur. "I agree, send for the Riftwardens." she commands to a nearby soldier who darts upstairs at the double. He returns a few minutes later more slowly with Quendys and Arivishnal, the elf still walking with a hand on the other mage's shoulder, a clean bandage around his eyes. 




Quentys and Arivishnal soon join and sit down with you all as well. Shortly after you see another pair of rugged heroic types approaching at the gesturing of a solider. One a tough looking half elf with long dark hair a strangely crude lookin massive bow slung on her shoulder. The other a tall blonde haired woman, her long blonde braid dangling over the heavy banded mail emblazoned with Imoedae's star. Irabeth rises a little and welcomes the two newcomers, "Leonius, Tali, Gashur and Mong, can I please introduce you to Talisin Caiseal and Lady Jessica Dezlentyr. Both bold defenders of the cty who also survived the fall and only recently made their way to us here. I thought it may be good for them to hear of what you've discovered."

_Welcome the two new PCs to the table..._

Once the introductions are done Irabeth nods to Quendys who clears his throat and after scanning the papers you brought that mentioned Vorlesh and the Nahyndrian crystals, 
*"When the wardstone was destroyed by the Storm King, it exploded and destroyed the Kite. The network along the border failed, but did not fade completely. I believe this is because a significant portion of our wardstone still exists, and that the cultists have taken it to the old garrison in Old Kenabres. From what weve learned, theyre hoping to engineer a way to somehow reverse the field generated by the wardstonesessentially, to use our own greatest defense as a devastating weapon.

The attack on Kenabres had a predictable result: causing the crusade to gather at the border to defend it. Some wonder why the demons havent attacked in stronger numbers. I believe that Areelu was counting on us massing along the border, and that if she can corrupt the wardstone field, she can strike a devastating blow against us all. In effect, weve lined up for the slaughter. Vorlesh is surely seeking some object of great Abyssal power, likely the Nahyndrian crystal mentioned in the missive you recovered, and with it she intends to turn the source of our hope into an unimaginable nightmare. We cannot hope to evacuate everyone from the borderI doubt they would give up the defensive line even if they knew what the enemy planned. But we can still stop this from happeningwe just need to have someone infiltrate the Gray Garrison, locate the wardstone fragment, and destroy it."*

He pauses, and looks to Arivishnal. The elf clears his throat and speaks softly. "I cannot see, but I can remember. We sent a party to the Nyersian Manor this morning as that is where the Riftwardens had secured a cache of magical artifacts. We were lucky, there were no cultists there. They must have all moved to the Tower but they did recover what I had wanted. " He pauses, before slowly pulling out a steel rod some 2ft long from under his robes. 



"This rod here has the power to destroy any magical object itt is placed in contact with. It can drain the last vestiges of  power from the Wardstone and although it will drain it, it will stop Vorlesh being able to exploit it and striking a cataclysmic blow against the crusade and all of the Drezen.  She may in theory be able to destroy another stone in anoyter city but I do not think this is likley. I dont think is possible in the short term, for the Kenabres
stone has suffered numerous attacks over the past several years that made this final destruction possible. Almost, as if the demons have been planning for this day from the start. he pauses head turning waiting for questions as Irabeth continues, "We need you to infiltrate the Grey garrison and destroy the Stone. We can offer support tomorrow morning when we will launch a series of sorties and raids into the inner city to distract them. That will give you tonight to plan and prepare and pray for a mission that will save thousands, tens of thousands." She pauses and gestures at a chest in the corner beyond the bar, "The Riftwarden's had more in their cache that you are welcome to choose from should you wish it." 

_The offered loot includes.... 8 x potions cure serious wounds, 4 x potions of lesser restoration, 10 +1 evil outsider bane arrows, a chime of opening, a MW Cold Iron longsword, a MW cold Iron heavy Mace,  a wand of magic missiles (CL 5th, 31 charges), and a wand of daylight (24 charges)._

----------


## RCgothic

"Jessica Dezlentyr...?" Tali repeats quizzically, tilting her head slightly as she regards the other blonde woman, before her face lights up in an enormous smile!

"Jessie, it _is_ you!" she cries, leaping forward to give an enthusiastic hug. "I can't believe it's been so long! We must have been, what, twelve the last time we saw each other? And you became a knight! I'm so happy for you! I can still recall the scolding my father gave us for playing with sticks word for word..."

----------


## u-b

*"Someone should draw a map of this Grey Garrison, both in normal and current shapes. For a start. And... do you have any other information about its defenders?"*

The half-orc was seemingly ready to start planning, and be thorough at it.

----------


## DrK

Irabeth nods and quickly puts a quill to paper. "I can remember what I can. The starstone chamber sits on the top floor. If I recall correctly in the Temple to the Lady (top right long rom) there is a hidden cache of arms should we ever be beseiged within. Of the defenders... we are not to sure. We have seen many of the cultists within and without and demons have come and gone.  

She pauses, and then adds, "There are two to be wary of. An alechmist of sorts, Othirubu, a tiefling with greying dark skin. Scouts aw him entering. Also there may be Jeslyn, she is a powerful prophetess of Deskari the locust lord, if she is there be wary.

----------


## u-b

Gashur frowns while he does his best trying to make sense of this map. *"Are all the windows barred? I don't see them marked. Any idea where the wardstone might be kept? I mean, mark any rooms you deem particularly appropriate and not appropriate. It's not too heavy to move upstairs?"*

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Tali)

The cleric follows silently and awaits the introduction. He was honored to have more warriors at his side, and from the Glorious Reclamation, too. Glad he had no official rank in the military, he simply bowed. We are happy to have you, comrades. A knight and a mage are certainly welcome for our assault. And I do see the Riftwardens have started to train their kin in warfare as well as the arcane. As much as the aasimar welcomed the help of skilled arcanists, it was a pain to keep them in good shape and alive. Tali was no exception even though her skills were devastating, that was no lie. 

From the treasury, he gladly accepts the blade made of Darklands iron. As long as Mong wields the Blade of Valor, I would like this one.

Responding to the half-orcen paladin, the priest nods. Both sound like notable enemies, each with their own treacherous dangers. An alchemist could try and poison us while their demonic minions are immune. And a cultist leader is even less predictable. My divine blessings are likely no match for either, so we have to work together for this. I would focus my magic on dealing with demons, bolstering our ranks and defenses. What do you have in mind, Talisin?

*Spoiler*
Show

I am torn between the following spells:
1st: Protection from Evil, Bless, Weapons against Evil. Anything else doesn't really help. I assume Prot (Evil) 1/day not for the AC, but mostly to prevent mind control, Bless 3/day, because Weapons Against Evil still feels situational.
2nd: Resist Energy, because we will face casters and bombs. Lesser Restoration could be covered by the potions for now, what do you guys think about Shield Other cast on someone to spread out the damage over the party a bit to improve the Channel effects.

----------


## TankLaser007

Talisin Caiseal


The half-elf nodded to each in turn as introductions were made, nibbling on bits of bread and cheese as the situation was made clear. His long black hair tucked behind his right ear allowed half of his face to be seen as the left side was mostly obscured by the dark tresses that seemed to deliberately cover the other half.

The last morsel of cheese disappeared into his mouth as the half-orc paladin fished her presentation. Brushing a bit of stale bread crumbs from his chest Talisin leaned over the makeshift map, *"The half-orc, Gashur, was it? Is correct."* he placed a gloved finger on the map, *"where are the windows? And is there a point of access from the roof, or this?"* he asked tapping the semi circular structure in the lower corner, *"is that a tower?"*

He nodded at the artefact on the table, his hair swaying as he did so, revealing for a moment  slivers of mottled scarred tissue on his face. *"We only need to place that upon the stone? There are no words of command or any other actions we need take? How long does it need to take effect and is it currently inert? Should it contact any other magically imbued items en-route..."*

At mention of his name he turned to the paladin, he always felt ill at ease around paladins and inquisitors and other 'holy' types, in his youth he had seen more than a few strung up and burned, dunked, or simply disappeared, and his time spent with... it was still hard sometimes to adjust to those ingrained instincts.

*"Leonius, Sir Leonius?,"* he stumbles a bit as he looks at the cleric as if for the first time, *"wait, are you aasimar?"* he raises a finger, *"what I meant was,"* he looks around at the group, *"orc blooded, elven stock, celestial... can everyone see clearly sans star, moon, or flame? Ideally we can sneak in, render the stone inert and leave. I think stealth is preferable, however if these last few days have taught me anything it's highly unlikely we'll be able to get in and out without some type of altercation."*

He unshoulders his bow, *"I've found this to be as sure and deadly as any spell I can bring to bear in these last few days. Especially should we encounter any of demonic resistance. They can be a bit difficult to deal with via spell alone. As far as this  Othirubu and  Jeslyn are concerned we should avoid them if possible and definitely not encounter them together, if we can isolate them and remove them, one at a time, all the better."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I missed Leonius' post while I was typing, I'll take those arrows unless Jessica want them, I figure she is more likely to charge in 2-H. As far as spells I don't have anything too niche, but grease and obscuring mist are always useful for crowd control. I also have 5 round invisibility we can use, I would be fine with spreading damage via shield other. The chime can be useful except it's noisy

----------


## farothel

Jessica had only just arrived and the knight-commander of the Order had told her that a group of adventurers had survived and managed to come back with some information.  As the city had just had a major attack against it, knowing what would happen next was key.  She had worked with adventurers before so the knight-commander had put her on that duty while the other reinforcements were to go into the army of the Order.  Well, army was a big word after the losses they had taken but still, every sword counted.  And they had a few encounters during the march to the city, not to mention sending two guards back with the messengers they had encountered on the road.  Another reason why she was chosen for adventure duty: she had lost her horse during the trip here and there were no battle trained remounts, so she was on foot at the moment anyway.

Upon arriving in the fortress-inn, she was directed to where the group was having a meeting for another special attack.  She was a bit surprised when Tali came up to her and she had to dig into her memory to match the face looking at her with the face of a 12-year old girl she hadn't seen in just about as many years.
"You've grown," she said with a smile, "you look quite nice, although still as frail as before."
That was of course not an entirely fair comparison, as Jessica had years of combat training to hone her muscles.

Letting go of the Tali, she looked at the others.  She was happy to have a priest of Iomadae with them as she knew what they could do.  The others also looked competent and if they had already survived some wandering in this city, they probably were.  The others were all bringing up valuable points.
"I wouldn't count too much on stealth," she said, "I can do many things, but moving quietly isn't necessary one of them.  And I think we best split the potions around, so we're sure everybody has access to them and can put their comrades back up if there is a need.  As to the weapons, I have a weapon made of cold iron, but this one seems better build."
She took the mace and swung it around a bit.
"Yes it is.  If nobody wants it, I'll take this and leave my morningstar here for someone else to use."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I think I'll take the MW heavy mace if nobody wants that.  It will be an extra +1 to hit compared to my morningstar, while the rest of the stats are the same.  I will leave the morningstar behind for others to use if needed (I'm not going to lug around two of those weapons).

She carries a bow only to have something to use against flying enemies, or if she can't close to melee range, so take the arrows if you can better use them.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong interjected, "Look, I know her corrupting the stone is bad, but destroying a creation of the god's seems...a little extreme." Mong sighs, he knows it might be the easier and faster method to beating the demonic forces plaguing them, but at the same time, he felt like it was a crime against divinity to destroy the wardstone.

"Is there no way we can recover the stone without destroying it?"

"Welcome Sir Talisin and Lady Jessica, I hope you survived the city dangers without too much trouble. If you wish to help us, I am thankful as two of our team have retired and couldn't stand further endeavors. "

----------


## farothel

"If those wardstones were created by the gods," Jessica said.  She hadn't been able to read up on them before they left and she didn't know much about them except that they kept the demons out.
"Can we destroy them in that case," she continued.  She knew that often the magic of the gods was a lot stronger and couldn't be removed by just mortal magic.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Tali)

Leonius sees the insecurity of the arcanist with holy types as clear as day. We still have our knight here. she points at Jessica, the human. And I am too old to enter via the roof. Granted I doubt a fortress like that is able to be infiltrated via flight. The ideas were fresh and good, but neither Jessica nor Leonius were able to follow through. I fear we have to do it the old-fashioned way. Less risk, more work, but certainly safer.

Though we can still enter under the cover of darkness, if you would have a spell to help out Lady Dezlentyr. Your question tells me divination is not your strong suit. Maybe we can ask Lady Morella to write one for us? This way we can get in and even surprise the first or second patrol by extinguishing the lights. And I trust we are better suited for open warfare, as long as we don't present ourselves too obvious. Demons are creatures of chaos, but I doubt their commanders leave the interior of their base unguarded.

Seeing the argument of divinity and wardstones break out, Leonius sighs. It is true the wardstones are divine gifts. They are meant to seal the demon threat away, and its destruction pains me. But if the archmage says it is inevitable I trust in his choice. No one of his conviction to the wardstones and their usefulness and divinity would utter such a command lightly. It must be done. I do not see any sacrilege in it. I would rather burn down and raze a cathedral to Iomedae than having it fall into the wrong hands.

And Lady Dezlentyr; remember even the gods were once mortal before their test of the Starstone. Divinity is given to those worthy enough, and even Iomedae was a knight as you once were. We can follow in her footsteps and do the right thing without a notion of titles and pretenses. As long as our heart is pure and our sword arm is strong, we will do the right thing.

*Spoiler*
Show

Guys, it is right there. *Aasimar* is the spelling. Please.
Also complete darkness is certainly a thing if we can get a casting of Darkvision onto Jessica.

----------


## farothel

Jessica isn't fully convinced, but she figures they will see when they get there.  And she's quite aware that she isn't the smartest person around and that others have a lot of knowledge she hasn't.  But that doesn't bother her.  She's there to defend the others and to take out demons and their flunkies and she could leave the thinking to the others.

"I wasn't thinking of sacrilege, but just if it was possible," she said, "I agree that it's better to destroy one wardstone instead of letting it fall in demon hands to be used for their nefarious purposes.  But it would be annoying to fight ourselves through a horde of demons and then have it not work.  And now I think about it, is that rod a one use only thing, or can we use it more?  There might be situations where it would be useful to use during combat.  If you can use it during combat and it doesn't need like a couple of minutes to work of course."

----------


## DrK

At the questions Quendys shakes his head. *"Do not fear, the wardstone's are susceptible to mortal magic, just hardy. If the rod is used it will shatter. It is serving the Goddess to dos o or the enemy will turn the tones on us. This one, cracked by the Stormlord many years ago was the first step in his plan. Now come to fruition!"* As he handles the rod he shakes his head at the young Knight's query. *"The power of the rod will work once more. Strike the Wardstone and nothing else with it or all is lost."*

Irabeth reaches forward and places a hand on Jessica's armour, and another on Leonius's. "My duty keeps me here, but know that in my heart of hearts I would be with you assailing the Grey Garrison. The shard is on the uppermost floor, it cannot be moved, its affixed via ancient arcane means. Aside from the shrine there were offices and barracks, but we have seen smoke ad flames. The garrison is a reinforced building, there are a few small arrow slits, but nothing that anything bigger than a songbird could fit through. The roof is reinforced to withstand Terendelev's weight for before she was lost she was want to perch there and watch the passing of city from time to time."

As the conversation moves to the discussion of materials, bartering for scrolls and the like Irabeth takes her leave, Quendys nodding. *"Aye, I can scribe a scroll or two if you have need. I have my spell book to hand.."*

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Tali)

Quendys, if you would be so kind? Our arcanists are planning something I can see it in their eyes. The cleric smiles and directs the young woman to Tali and Talisin. He himself speaks to Jessica. If it can be corrupted by demons, it can be destroyed by mortals. Otherwise you are comparing the demonic brutes to Iomedae and I shall hand you to the inquisition posthaste. The attack must have darkened Leonius' humor because in every other situation that would either be a grave insult or a very tasteless joke. The old man smiles. He knew the attack on the wardstones was coordinated and planned. The power of the demonic hordes was underestimated for too long, but there is an architect of their demise amongst the unhinged hordes. Someone, something must have planned this.



*Strategy meeting:*

Of course I plan on helping you from the second row if it comes to it, with the usual blessings. But I would rely on a plan too much. Like any good plan, it will not survive the first contact with the enemy. 

We will have to be quick, hit hard and fast, to ensure victory. We cannot hope to survive the horde reinforcing the Gray Garrison after the distraction.

----------


## TankLaser007

Talisin Caiseal


Talisin nodded to the aasim_a_r as he approached the Elven archmage, Quendys, he also looks to Tali who it seems is perhaps a noble of some sort, before speaking in Elven,

*Spoiler: Elven*
Show

"Lady Tali, Master Quendys. Firstly I wanted to clarify some points regarding the use of this artefact. By what method is it activated? Or is it that simply its prolonged contact with another arcane or divinely enchanted object is enough to begin the process? Is there any risk of the artefact becoming active while in transit or affecting any enchanted objects we may carry along with it?"

"Master, you've made mention of your spell book, would you permit me to copy some spells from it, now, or perhaps in the future. I have made some specialised study of the schools of transmutation, illusion and conjuration, and as I am still very much a novice, there are quite a few spells of I have yet to come across in my studies. 

Of possible _immediate_ use are some transmutation spells, one imbuing the recipient with increased strength, similar to that of a bull, and another imparting the ability to a weapon to splinter and weaken the arcane resistances of many creatures, like demons. There is the ubiquitous invisibility and a useful conjuration to counter it while simultaneously blinding enemies that creates a cloud of glittering dust and another, I have seen used that encases a target in webbing.

Although not in my bailiwick might there be any divinations that could be conducted that could help reveal the exact location of the ward stone and its immediate surroundings, we think it may be possible, albeit risky, to send someone in to render it inert but would benefit much from knowing its location and situation, vis a vis the presence of guards or wards. 

Are you aware of any pre-existing wards on the grounds of the manor or the tower or the stone that might prevent scrying or the use of magic in its area, should we try to enter or near the stone via arcane means? It has been proposed that perhaps you may be able to procure or provide a scroll or two or a potion of gaseous form to aid in this endeavour?

----------


## DrK

Quendys looks at the young magus (Talisin) and nods his head. *"I, or one of my colleagues from the library do have some of the spells you seek. Strength of the Bull, Glitter dust, invisibility, but we have not seen this one that splinters the demon's resistance to spells."* . He gestures at the small map, pointing at the smallest of the floors, *"This was the bell tower many decades ago, but now its the uppermost sanctuary where the wardstone is housed. It cannot be moved and it will be guarded. THere are no windows on that level and the walls are warded and strengthened against entry."*

Pulling back the cloth from the Rod of cancellation he caresses it, *"Merely touch the green stone to a magical object and it will be nullified. For minor magics like a simple officer's blade or a scroll or a potion the rod will overpower it and continue to function. With an artifact like the wardstone I suspect the rod will be consumed by the energy."*

----------


## u-b

Gashur helps to sort through the bartering, managing to get rid of anything not easily portable in exchange for useful stuff. He then rests well for the night, totally undisturbed by anything that has happened, or is soon to happen, or any of those nightmares he've had for years. He wakes up refreshed and ready for action.

----------


## DrK

The night passes relatively quietly in the Defender's Heart. All over the Inn there is quiet bartering and preparations being made. Jessica tradses her banded mail for a fallen Knight of Alerion's plate mail and several of the surviving troopers help fit it roughly to her frame. Tali and Leonius help find and exchange the looted goods for potions and scrolls and their new friend Talisin spent the evening writing arcane scribblings into their spellbook. 

For most it was a nervous night, the twitchy evening before battle where the veterans sat with their fear like an old lover and the newer soldiers drank heavily or gathered around the likes of Leonius, Jessica and Irabeth seeking blessings as if their words would protect them from death in the morning. The morning did dawn however and with it Irabeth addressing the soliders/survivors in the Inn room as they ate their porridge and sweetened tea or mead depending on their approach to battle. "What we will do here, this day can change the very fate of the Worldwound.." she begins "We must distract the enemy, we must draw their eyes away from the Gray garrison. I want each of you to remember that, each drop of  blood we shed here protecting Lady Jessica, Leonius and the others is a drop that will save thousands of others."

With that she motions to the squad leaders and the various strike teams head out into the dim pre-dawn light that is slowly spreading through the city. Irabeth approaches the six of you, "Wait till you hear the whistles and see a green flare in the sky. That's when you know the raids have begun. After that happens you should hopefully see the bulk of the enemy forces leaving the Gray Garrison."

--

An hour later, an hour of creeping through the streets avoiding contact with the demonic creatures and evil cultists that still loot and pilfer the rubble of the inner city. The damage is worse here, more than half the houses and buildings bearing heavy damage or destroyed and more evidence here of demonic rituals with bloodstains, bodies and sacrificial pyres at most of the intersections. Twice you hear screams and the sounds of battle distantly echoing between the wide avenues as squads bump into the demonic scouts and foragers but you know your mission is of the utmost importance so have no time to try and find your way to support them.

Eventually you reach the Plaza of the Glorious. Or a plaza of ruins as it is now.  A large stretch of buckled ground and rubble stretches before  the Gray Garrison, an aptly named structure that squats across  from the open ground that once stood before the Cathedral of  Saint Clydwell. That cathedral is no more-nothing remains but a  towering mound of rubble and a deep, jagged rift in the ground.

Crouched in blackened ruins on the far side of the square the squat structure of the Gray Garrison sits opposite you, the wide double doors closed and guarded by a pair mostly naked obese looking men with slack bulbous skin clutching heavy scythes. It is though with some surprise that Leonius, Tali, Talisin and Jessica recognise the two morbidly obese men as Kandro  Nyserian, and the other as a bloated version of Lord Hulrun-once the leader of Kenabres! Its clear from the sagging dead discoloured flesh that both men are not themselves and something evil has desecrated their mortal remains. 

*Spoiler: Know Planes DC 19*
Show



Vermleks, also called worm demons, manifest from the souls of mortals who desecrated the dead, such as grave robbers or necromancers. These fiends take their violations to a new extreme, using their demonic powers to horrifically core their living victims and don the flesh-husk that remains.
Vermleks form from the souls of those who habitually violated the dead in life, such as grave robbers, necromancers, and necrophiles. Demonic armies often use them as disposable troops in war, with vermleks inhabiting the bodies of slain humanoid enemies to infiltrate and destroy any surviving humanoids from within their own society.

----------


## farothel

During the evening when soldiers come to talk to her, she tried to give them her blessing, although she tried to let Leonius do most of that.  She did teach a few lessons where possible.  She understood the fear of going into combat and while she had become immune to it, she did remember and she also remembered the lessons of her teachers which she now passed on to others.

The next morning, Jessica didn't walk at the head of the group, but close to it.  She knew she wasn't stealthy, so she let someone with more aptitude take the front to scout out the route.  She also left some equipment in the inn, like her nice clothes and her tent.  She wouldn't be needing them on this mission and if she died, they could be send back to her family.  She was still getting used to her full plate, but she had worn some before while training.

Arriving at their destination, she had a quick peek around the corner.
"I know these guys," she whispered to the others, "but I don't think they're here voluntarily.  They sort of look dead.  But I don't think we can run across to them before they can raise the alarm.  At least I can't in all this armour."

----------


## u-b

*"We won't take the whole building by surprise, so the alarm will be raised, no huge difference. I say we just hide and wait, as per the plan."*

Gashur was still in his orc form at the moment, as he was unsure how long that would take and was not planning to enter the combat too early.

----------


## TankLaser007

Talisin Caiseal


Talisin turned his eyes to the sky, no sign of the signal, despite the sounds of battle drifting through the city. He had seen and done many terrible things but the horrific sight of Lord Hulrun and Kandro sent shivers even down his spine. He remembered that the Lord had visited their smithy once. Granted only for a few seconds as he paid his respects and gratitude to the armours and smiths in the city for their contributions over the years, but he still remembered how excited everyone was. Even himself.

It wouldn't be too long now he suspected, he pulled his hair back into a tight pony tail, uncovering his face for the first time among his new comrades and revealing his lightly shrivelled left ear, tag covered eye and twisted, bark-like skin which bisected his face. He began to bring the patterns of the spells he would wish to first cast to mind and he unconsciously ran his fingers over the fetching of his arrows.

He turned his attentions towards the cleric, who he assumed must be in charge, *"Master Leonius?"* he began awkwardly not sure of the proper form of address, *"is there anything we need do now ..."*

----------


## DrK

As Talisin and Gashur speak its as if they have summoned the raids. A trio of large horns sound in the nearby city blocks near the plaza and a pair of red sky lights bloom up in the air as you can all hear clearly faint shouts of _"Kenabres.... For the Crusade... Iomoedae and the light"_ and distant clashes of steel and the sound of screaming. The two fat naked morbidly obese figures hear a banging from within the Grey Garrison and the doors swing open as a double line of cultists, some 20 in all with long scythes or glaives come out at the run, at the their head a savage looking skinless demonic creature of red stitched muscle carrying a glowing red obsidian blade (A babu demon)....

_Do you let them scatter into the nearby blocks and get out of sight?"_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (0/7 used, targetting self and Tali)

The aasimar tried attending to the concerns and worries of the common soldiers the night before the raid. He still was barely an ordained priest himself, but he knew his place and his calling to mend minds, and lift spirits. Trying to nudge Jessica, obviously a champion of the Inheritor to at least give the others something to believe in. There was only so much a prayer could do. Organizing an ad hoc evening mass in the courtyard of the Defender's Heart, it mattered little if Jessica felt up to the momentous task thrust upon her shoulders.

Leonius urged her to keep the facade of a brave knight and warrior despite her doubts. 



*The next day:*

Leonius nods. Flare, then we proceed. 

An hour later, Leonius shakes his head at Talisin. This is Prelate Hulrun. If he were alive, he would never suffer such a fate as this. We are too late, and we cannot help him without risking our mission. He nods at the pragmatic orc. Gashur has the right of it. In any other case I would purge this abomination and give them the proper rest. But not now, not here.

However the more perceptive under you can see Leonius' face contort with a grimace of pain and turmoil as the pious man pushes down his want to smite down these vile beasts masquerading as Kenabres' best. Seeing the demon lead the charge of the cultists, the cleric however looks at his allies. Do you trust in Irabeth to deal with this? The first time since the wardstone fell the cleric is in serious doubt.

----------


## farothel

"If he's ambushed by them, probably not," Jessica whispers back to the cleric, "if he sees them coming and can find a good defensive position, he should be able to hold.  However, this might be our best window to get to the wardstone and take it out.  I think that we have to move as quickly as possible to destroy the wardstone as they can do a lot more evil if they manage to pervert it to their use and we help our side more by destroying it rather than trying to take out a few cultists and one demon.  When we're done with that, we can go help the others in their combat.  Also, if we start moving in the tower and an alarm is raised inside, that group might be recalled anyway."

She can understand Leonius wanting to attack the group of cultists and the demon as she feels the same way, but their mission at this moment is more important and should come first.  Besides, she's not sure if their team can handle that may enemies in the open where they can swarm their group.  Best wait, move into the tower and take out the wardstone and then help the others.  She is well aware that some of the soldiers who would face this demon and its cultists will get killed, but a lot more will get killed if the demons manage to use the wardstone to their own evil ends.

she looks at the rest of the team.
"Can anybody send a message to our side to warn them?"

----------


## DrK

Hunkering down in the ruins, breathing heavily and backs pressed against the burned and blackened timbers and stones the column of deskari and baphomet worshipping cultists led by the horrible skinless demon slowly vanish from sight and earshot. A scream, the sound of steel clashing and more screams faintly echoing from the direction they had gone in. By the door the two naked fat bodies of the former nobles of the city stood against the doorway, one of them, Lord Nyserian suddenly scrabbling in the dirt and picking up a long tailed rat. The naked strangely lumpen lord ripping into the beast with his bare hands and teeth as the other fat guard looks on moaning angrily (just grunting howls not actual words).

_They are distracted but still ~80ft away from you across the plaza. The double doors were pushed shut, but not obviously locked_

----------


## u-b

Gashur gulps a potion. He clearly does not want to miss the opportunity, so spends almost no time discussing it. *"Get ready, I'll sneak up on them."* He then does what he says.

*Spoiler*
Show

Elixir of Hiding used
Stealth (1d20+18)[*23*]
Surprise charge (1d20+11)[*31*] for (1d12+10)[*19*] bludgeoning cold iron (Gashur remains relatively silent while at it; at least, he does not shout anything)
Critical (1d20+11)[*16*] for (1d12+10)[*13*] rolled OOC
Initiative (1d20+1)[*15*]
Maybe an AoO about the other one if he does not have reach, but we'll see
AC13 for the round

----------


## TankLaser007

Talisin Caiseal


_A man of action_, Talisin thought to himself as he saw the half-orc nimbly bound off, following his lead the half-elf nocked and arrow and moved forward in the barbarian's wake before crouching and taking aim, waiting for Gashur to make contact before letting his arrow fly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move 30' and try to find any rubble, debris or depression/hole that might provide partial cover. After Gashur initiates combat I'll Swift: Arcane Enhance, and Standard: fire on whichever of the the 2 creatures Gashur is not in melee with.

*Attack* - (1d20+6)[*12*] *Damage* - (2d6+2)[*12*] counts as magic.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Surprise Round: sing
Mong decided after Gashur starts it up might as well get close and sing. He decides to sing an old elven diddy for fun
"Come my love our world's would part
The gods will guide us across the dark
Come with me and be mine my love
Stay and break my heart
From the shores through the ancient mist
You bear the mark of my elven kiss
Clear the way, I will take you home
To eternal bliss"

song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhW1mh7U6-U

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 0 useage (1 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider 
 AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

Init: (1d20+4)[*11*]

----------


## farothel

Jessica would follow the rest of the group as they slowly moved closer and as soon as Gashur charged, she would do the same thing, rushing to the two guys with her glaive at the ready.

*Spoiler: OOC surprise round*
Show


I'll probably spend the surprise round running towards combat.
initiative: (1d20+1)[*15*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 17 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Spiritual Weapon (Longsword or Glaive?, 1/3 rds ) 

Leonius sees melee is not breaking out yet, as he draws his looted wand. Waving a sign in the air a weapon of force appears next to one Vermlek. It goes to slash it.

*Spoiler*
Show

If I can have the wand in hand I cast the spell, otherwise I draw it. Need a judgment if the Weapon decides itself after my faith (aka longsword with 19-20/x2) or the faith of the one that crafted it (either a scythe with 20/x4 or a glaive with reach and 20/x3).

Either way an attack roll  (wis+BAB) (1d20+7)[*9*] (1d8+1)[*6*]
Init: 20 as per oc post

----------


## RCgothic

When melee breaks out Tali fires a fire splash at whatever's still standing.

*Spoiler*
Show


Ranged Touch attack (1d20+4)[*23*] (1d3+1)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

With little ado Gashur vanishes into the ruins before moments later running free and sending the cold iron head of the lucern hammer into the once lord of Nyserian's head. There is a sizzle as the cold iron connects with the flesh before the head and body seem to fold in on thesmelves and mangled remains of a purple worm like creature spills forth. This one dead, killed in a single by the savage impact of the massive cold iron hammer. 

As Mong gives rise to a song a dart of fire from Tali washes harmlessly over the other naked corpse (presumably with a disgusting demon inside). An arrow from Talisin goes wide as does the specratl longsword summoned by Leonius. With a great clatter of iron Jessica runs towards the demon, Glaive in hand. The demon inhabiting the ex-mayor gives rise to a wordless scream as it clumsily spins around its polearm and looks with something akin to alarm at the dead demon beside it... At the sound of the scream Talisin and Gashur hear shouts and noise from the far side of the double doors. 

_OOC
Sorry for the delays. I was away and then had some work issues

ALL the PCs for Round 1, 
then Demon... (it rolled very low)


_

----------


## farothel

Moving in, Jessica keeps her distance from the demon now she has a weapon which allows her to do that. Swinging her magical glaive, she tries to decapitate the corps, as that's often the easiest way to stop these animated corpses from moving.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move into melee (reach 10ft, so I'll stop at 10ft)
attack: (1d20+9)[*18*] for damage: (1d10+7)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Gashur approaches the other demon from the direction of the wall next to the doors, intending to simultaneously score a hit on him and remain near the doors in case thay would be opened.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move then Attack (preferably not directly exposed to any windows or such)
(1d20+11)[*17*] for (1d12+12)[*17*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage)
Maybe an AoO and/or stealth (spot) (1d20+18)[*28*] against anyone coming or looking outside
AC13 for the round (ragesong)

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong drives forward swinging his sword into the still "living" demon corpse.
"Back to hell with you"

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 1 useage (1 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, Charge -2 
AC: 14 (-2 charge) HP: 43/43
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

*Sword* - (1d20+13)[*17*]
*Sword* - (1d8+8)[*13*] Lesser Celestial (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 2, *HP* 24/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 3, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 7 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 9/10 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv


Hearing the sound of enemies behind the door, the Magus alerts the others, *"Alarm's raised, there's more behind the door!"* he quickly re-positions himself so as to have a clear shot on whoever may come through the doors, he readies a spell, calling the arcane script to mind prepared to bring it to bear should their demonic foes seek to overwhelm them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move action to within 35' of the doors. Then ready action: what are the dimensions of the doors? do the have a width of 10, 20 feet? I am readying Grease to cast if the doors open and it looks like a sizeable force is going to charge out. If the width is too great wherein the 10' sq wouldn't create a choke-point/stop then just ready action to fire.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 28/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Spiritual Weapon (Longsword or Glaive?, 1/3 rds ) 

Usually the cleric enjoys a more defensive posture as the only healer of the warband and the most level headed member. But seeing the orcs rip their opponents apart and all the hatred he bottled up against these vile fiends, Leonius finally lets the music seep into his body and charges himself. He throws the rod on the ground and draws steel. Die, you vile fiend. You desecrate the body of the PRELATE!


*Spoiler*
Show

Charging, Raging Song (1d20+9)[*20*] mayhaps +2 for flanking
(1d8+4)[*8*]
AC -3 for charging and raging song.

----------


## DrK

The second Vermleck demon, inhabiting the now partially consumed and grotesque body of the former mayor doesn't stand a chance. With the flair of Mong's holy music flowing through them Gashur, Mong, Jessica and Leonius converge on the demon and with a savage flurry of blows cut the obese form down and then hack the worm like demon into chunks as it tries to crawl out the former Lord's distended throat. 

Before they can celebrate the doors to their right swing open wide, both of the double doors pushed open revealing the foyer beyond. Along the northern wall of this room, a frieze depicts a line of 
mounted crusaders crashing over a horde of twisted demons.  The crusaders' faces have been obliterated and vile graffiti is  carved over the entire scene. Fresh blood stains the floor and surging out the door are a squad of heavily armoured cultists of the demon god Deskari - the locust of despair! The six men, all garbed in green banded mail bear heavy war scythes all have the look of veterans

 

The doors open as they pour out, however Talisin stands ready and the first four of them begin to slip and slide on the thick grease that he summons on the doorway. Two of the cultists go down in a pile of limbs and heavy wooden sycthes. Two others manage to find purchase and leap out moving to engage the nearby Leonius and Mong. The two others at the back begin to intone dark magics, one uttering a dark blessing that circles the cultists blessing their blades, the second calling doom upon you all and filling the air with a dark pall that seeks to drag down your skills and mood.

_OOC

Doors open and 6 cultists appear! 
Talisin's readied action drops two, two save and move out to engage with Leonius and Mong
Two at the back cast spells
#5 Casts Bless on him and his friends
#6 Casts Bane on You all. Will DC 13 or -1 on attack rolls and fear saves

#3 attack Mong (1d20+5)[18] dam (2d4+3)[9]
#4 attack Leonius (1d20+5)[20] dam (2d4+3)[7]

_

----------


## u-b

Gashur moves to where he can target both prone persons* and tries to catch one's head between the hammer and the ground...

*Spoiler*
Show

*Assuming this does not provoke, I guess.
Power attack (1d20+8)[*23*] vs prone AC for (1d12+18)[*22*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -1/-0 bane, -2/+6 power attack)
AoO (conditional, like if the other attempts to stand up) (1d20+8)[*10*] for (1d12+18)[*26*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -1/-0 bane, -2/+6 power attack)
AC 13 for the round

----------


## farothel

Jessica felt the dark energy wash over her, but with a push of her mind she pushed it away.  Activating her scale, she rushed the one who tried to cast the dark energy on her and her friends, moving around the other enemies with a grace she wouldn't be able to pull off without the magic..  Swinging with her glaive, she tried to take him down.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


swift action: activate scale to cast grace on myself (no AoO when I move and if I move 20ft or more to a target previously not in reach, I attack vs his flat-footed AC).
move: move closer to #6
attack vs flat-footed AC: (1d20+9)[*22*] for damage: (1d10+7)[*17*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 21/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Spiritual Weapon (Longsword, 2/3 rds ) 

Leonius grunts and bears the deep cut.  Trying to shift his body to where he can hit the two standing cultists he leaves the vile troglodyte to deal with the cleanup on the ground. He shakes his head to throw out the curse thrown at him and steps aside, slicing up the side of a Deskarite.

*Spoiler*
Show

Spiritual Weapon 16 to hit for 3 damage
5ft step
Longsword 24 for 11 damage

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 2, *HP* 24/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 3, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 6 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 8/10 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv


Talisin finishes his spell as the six cultists appear in the open door, two cultists tumble to the grease laden cobles, as two more rush out to engage his companions, its the two remaining that catch his attention as they cast spells, he feels the baleful energies reach out towards his mind and immediately recognises the similarity between the hexes he had learnt from similar cultists in his youth. Thanks to the rousing song of Mong he's able to resist the effects of the curse. Those casters are dangerous.

He focuses his mind on the arcane bond he shares with his bow, enabling him to bring the keenness of his mind to bear on the task at hand. Drawing an arrow he calls a simple spell to mind, and lets the first arrow fly at one of the casters, before he is able to see if its found its mark, he releases the cantrip, binding the energies of the spell to the second missile and enveloping it in an sickly green aura of acidic energy before releasing it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift action to use Arcane Accuracy adding Int bonus to all attacks until end of turn.
5' step towards the caster if it is needed to come with 35' of the casters or within 30'
Full Round to use Ranged Spell Strike.
*Attack 1* - (1d20+9)[*25*] +1 if within 30', *Damage 1* - (2d6+2)[*13*] +1 if within 30'
*Attack 2* - (1d20+9)[*20*] +1 if within 30', *Damage 2* - (2d6+2)[*13*] + *Acid Splash* - (1d3)[*1*] Acid Damage, +1 if within 30'

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong is ready to face the troubles. He pops a goodberry and slashes with his sword at a bandit.

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 0 useage (2 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, Bane (-1 hit, fear)
 AC: 16 () HP: 34/43
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

*sword* - (1d20+10)[*22*]
*dam* - (1d8+8)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

The narrow doorway rapidly turns into a scene of slaughter (for the deluded followers of the locust prince. Gashur leaps forward after missing on the leaped out the door and brings his hammer down crushing his  head like a ripe melon. Beside him Jessica with unnatural grace leaps through the doorway past numerous surprised cultists to stab the one that had cast bane and cuts hw down with a single slash. His spell casting friend falls a moment later as a pair of arrows thud into his chest ending his life. 

Outside the doors Leonius and Mong and the floating spectral longsword finish off the other two with a series of well timed thrusts and stabs and the last manage slipping and sliding on the grease, a look of deluded faith to the demons who had taken his soul on his face rises only to be cut down in a welter of opportune attacks...

_Effective round, 5 dead and the last prone guy I'll just rule as "dead" as he'd just spend a round triggering AoOs and die anyway_

The battle, so fast and effective, an excellent ambush! Does not seem to have alerted anyone else and as Jessica stands in the befouled entrance hall  she can see through the open doors to her left a large meeting hall. The faces of the portraits that hang on the walls of this room have been slashed. Two marble planters lie smashed in pieces on the ground, and mud streaks across the white stone floor, a series of chairs and table are strewn around with meats (of a nature best not investigated) and drinks on them - clearly a guard room of sorts. 

To the right is the way deeper into the Gray garrison. Again the open door letting Jessica and the others peer into the adjoining room.   A bracket shows where a longsword once hung over a stylized gold sunburst affixed to the south wall. Lines of strange runes are carved into the walls on both sides of the sunburst. Dried blood and excrement have been smeared across the sunburst and a short bench for kneeling that sits on the floor. A door leads to the north of the room and another further east of which both are currently closed. The small knelt bench and the filth covered sunburst and alcove clearly a small shrine to welcome to those who enter the Gray garrison. 

*Spoiler: If you can speak celestial*
Show


The writings on the wall are prayers to Iomedae and several repeated lines "Let us inherit thine arms, Iomedae."

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 21/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used) 

Leonius repeats the words written on the welcoming shrine. Let us inherit thine arms, Iomedae. he says and raises his blade towards the dais. 

Looking around only seeing himself and Mong injured, he decides not to invoke his blessings of healing yet. We have to hurry. the Garrison will not stay on low alert forever.

----------


## farothel

Jessica couldn't read the runes, but she did recognise the symbol.  She knelt in front of it (not on the bench) and offered a quick prayer to Iomedae for strength.
"Agreed," she said to Leonius, "we best move as quickly as possible from this point on and try to finish all others just as quickly."

She looked around in the first rooms.
"I think some cleaning, both spiritual and worldly, will be needed before this can be used again."

she would let the scouts take point again, following to provide heavy hitting should there be a need.

----------


## u-b

Gashur, who hasn't had time to turn into a troglodyte between the waiting and the rushing forward, holds the dragonscale and does so. He moves quickly, but stealthily, to peek into the rool to the left, then the room to the right, then gently tests the door to the _second_ room to the right, to see if it would open if handled. He also sees if it could be barred from his side (it probably cannot be, but checking anyway).

*Spoiler: If it seems like it could be easily opened*
Show

Gashur makes sure everyone is ready and opens it.

*Spoiler: If it seems like it could NOT be easily opened*
Show

Gashur similarly tests the door leading north.

*Spoiler*
Show

Stealth at full speed: (1d20+13)[*27*]
Perception: (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 2, *HP* 24/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 3, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 6 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 7/10 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv


Talisin followed the rest through, already having drawn an arrow and nocked it, he saw the cleric and paladin paying their respects at the defaced shrine, and was loath to think what they might find as the progressed through the defiled keep. Seeing the Gashur and Lady Jessica eager to keep up the momentum, a tactically sound move, he half drew his bow and keep pace with the half-orc as he went to open the door, staying far enough to be able to fire into the fray should it erupt yet keeping close to the wall to allow Mong, Jessica and Leonius a clear path in should they need to charge.

*Spoiler: OCC*
Show


Going to follow Gashur but keep around 35' behind him and try to move with him keeping that range in mind, while leaving room for others to move past.

----------


## DrK

Gashur, now a scaly reptilian troglodyte scouts a little ahead of the others. A quick dart into the the makeshift barracks room to the left reveals nothing obvious before slips through the entrance hall heading east into the small shrine. A quick look at both the door leading north and the door leading further east show little in the way of locks, indeed both doors look damaged from the assault and bear heavy cracks. 

From the east door is a faint clatter of banging but indistinct through  the iron bound wood. Peering through the door as he slides it open shows  a large room that stretches some 30ft north and 20ft south of where you enter from the wester wall, its also wide, ~20ft with a high arched ceiling. This room was once some sort of museum, but its contents have  been smashed and scattered across the room-even the shelves  have been shattered and torn apart in places. The decapitated  bodies of two knights, their armor and bodies broken and  mangled, lie in the ruins. THe location of the heads is clear as Gashur can tortured squeaking in celestial as a pair of vile looking deformed, horned, hunchbacked humanoids with  forked, ratlike tail and two thumbs on each taloned hands to match a savage ratlike head each hold a head in one of their hands like a twisted puppet. The abrikandilu demons both sniff the air and look around at the door opening 25ft from them and hiss loudly. 



Licking their lips they throw the heads to one side and eagerly flex their claws!

*Spoiler: Know (planes) DC 13*
Show



Known as wrecker demons, abrikandilus delight in destroying beauty, be it by rending a fine painting to shreds, reducing a magnificent statue to rubble, or scarring a lovely face. Abrikandilus are formed from the souls of mortals who vandalized art or defaced objects of exquisiteness, particularly those whose acts of destruction were born from jealousy.vAll abrikandilus loathe only one thing more than beautytheir own reflections. Curiously, the faces of other abrikandilus do not vex a wrecker demon, but the sight of its own deformed shape drives an abrikandilu into a furious, brutish anger, impelling it to focus all of its energy on breaking the object, usually a mirror, in which it can see itself.

They are medium demons with standard Tanari immunities (Immune to electricity and poison), Resistance to Fire/Cold/Acid

*Spoiler: Know (planes) DC18*
Show



They are vulnerable to Cold Iron weapons
They can easily smash objects with spells (_shatter)_ or their own sundering claws


*Spoiler: Know (planes) DC 23*
Show



Their bite can mutilate those they bite dealing Charisma damage!










_Initiative

Tali, Mong, Jessca
DEMONS
Talisin, Gashir, Leonius


_

----------


## farothel

Figuring they have been found out, Jessica didn't waste time and just charged in.  She managed to get to one of them with they glaive and tried to chop it to pieces.  Normally she would have shouted a battle cry, but as there might be other critters and they better meet them in small groups than in one mass.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move to nearest demon.  With 20ft move and a reach weapon, I should be able to get there.
attack: (1d20+9)[*16*] for damage: (1d10+7)[*8*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 2, *HP* 24/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 3, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 6 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 6/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv


Talisin pressed against the wall as the paladin charged by, recognising the creatures he quickly drew the scale of the city's guardian, Terendelev, and brushed it against his bow. _May your goodness strengthen our arms and allow us take retribution on your murderers._

Abrikandilus. Recognosing these foul beasts he shouted a warning to his comrades, *"Lady, Jessica! Beware their bite, it can damage and mar both the body and the soul! They hate their own reflections, they're compelled to attack and destroy mirrors and reflective surfaces! They're weak to cold iron!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Standard action to use the scale to cast Align Weapon (Good) on my bow.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong prepares moving close with his sword ready and by starting his song of strength, "Remember, in the end good guys win!"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiKNdcGMl44

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 1 useage (3 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, Bane (-1 hit, fear)
AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

----------


## DrK

As the doors swing open and the rat faced demons shriek with glee Jessica is fast moving into the room her long glaive cutting into the nearest of the demons... the blade hits home and blunts on the demon's unnatural skin. Behind her Mong strikes up a song as he strides into the room as well.  Around the pair of abrikandilus demons suddenly springs up large and impressive shimmering mirrors as Tali calls them into being. 

One of the rat faced demons spits in contempt as its beady eyes see through the illusion (that its distracted by Jessica chopping at it!). The other one freezes and launches itself at the illusory mirror with a savage almost feral display of self loathing. The one that was not distracted steps into towards Jessica clawing at the young paladin before trying to sink its teeth into her face!

_
abrikandilus 1: 5ft to Jessica 
claw (1d20+7)[14] dam (1d4+2)[4]
claw (1d20+7)[14] dam (1d4+2)[5]
bite (1d20+7)[26] dam (1d6+2)[6] + DC13 Fort save of -1 on Cha checks for 24 hours

abrikandilus 2
Distracted by the mirror and unable to see through the illusion it attacks the mirror
_ 

Even as Jessica and Mong race into the room Talisin brushes a hand across Terendelev's scale, the bow in his hand thrumming and glowing with a whisper of her power


_Gashur and Leonius to go, and then also Mong / Tali / Jessica at the start of Round 2_

----------


## RCgothic

"Mirrors, I'm on it!" Tali confirms in response to Talisin's information, conjuring a pair of shimmering mirrors into being in front of the demons with a crease of concentration.

With one of the demons undistracted, she redirects the second mirror to the demon that appears disabled by it's own reflection, so that both mirrors appear to dance just beyond its reach whilst reflecting its horrible visage.

As the combat develops she maintains concentration on her spell.

----------


## u-b

Gashur just moves in and whacks a demon, careful to keep some distance from the other one.

*Spoiler*
Show

Power attack (1d20+8)[*13*] for (1d12+18)[*23*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -1/-0 bane, -2/+6 power attack)
AC 13 for the round

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 21/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), 

If they are not deterred by your magics, they might instead be distracted by me! Leonius announces and advances in a measured manner amidst the beasts. 

*Spoiler*
Show

 


> Fighting Defensively as a Standard Action
> 
> You can choose to fight defensively when attacking. If you do so, you take a 4 penalty on all attacks in a round to gain a +2 dodge bonus to AC until the start of your next turn.


No Rage Song yet.
Fight defensively (1d20+2)[*20*]
(1d8+2)[*3*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong glides forth and smashes his sword heavy with both hands onto a demon, "Wargh"

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 1 useage (4 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, 
 AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

*Sword* - (1d20+11)[*15*]
*SwordAttk* - (1d8+11)[*14*]

----------


## farothel

Feeling the demon bite, she let the Skald's song envelop her, feeling the rage inside her.  While this was the first experience with this particular ability and it felt a bit strange, anything that could help her against these demons and that wasn't evil was something to use.  She swung her glaive again, trying to take the demon down so they could then focus on the other one.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


will save: (1d20+9)[*27*]  EDIT: no problem on the charisma checks
attack: (1d20+10)[*26*] for damage: (1d10+9)[*11*]
if needed: move to other demon (before or after the attack, depending on if the demon was killed by the others or by me).

----------


## DrK

Gashur, Mong and Leonius assail the wounded one and even though Gashur's blow goes wide and Leonius's defensive blow does little mroe than scratch it Mong is able to drive his blade into its demonic heart and kill the hulking rat beast. The second one looks around in shock, its self-preservation instinct kicking in as it see's its friend getting killed by the attacks, but even as it lunges forwards the blow from Jessica lands in its skull and with the wounds already taken it topples forward a glaive  wedged in its skull!

With the thick walls there are no sounds of alarm, clearly the rat demons destruction in this room as they destroyed thearmour of the knights and descrated the bodies had meant the sound of combat was similar to the normal sounds of the room. Although in the corner by a crumpled and ruined shield with the eagle of the Eagle Knights upon it once is a well made morning star of dark star metal that gleams with faint magic (+1 adamantine morning star) 

Looking about there is little else of value in the library....

----------


## farothel

"This went quick," Jessica said, "I hope all fights go this well."
She looked at the morning star when someone indicated it was magical.

"I already have a magical weapon," she said, "anybody else who needs a magical heavy hitter?"

----------


## RCgothic

With the demons defeated and no sign of an alert, Tali collapses the images of the mirrors into tiny pinpricks of light in her hand before causing them to wink out.

"We should press on," she says with determination.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 2, *HP* 24/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 16, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 16, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 3, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 6 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 5/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 189 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Sheild of Faith (Gashur):* 40/40 rnds


Talisin followed the rest of the party, keen not to loose momentum yet hanging far back enough not to get in the way of Lady Jessica, Mong, Gashur or Leonius. He touched Gashur as he passed imbuing him with a protective shimmering aura.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cast Shield of Faith on Gashur grants a +2 Deflection bonus to AC for 4 minutes (40 rounds)

----------


## u-b

Gashur nods at Talisin, takes the magical adamantine morning star because it was good loot and could even be useful to smash some thing sooner or later, then moves along to the remaining door. He listens at it, then, if it is unlocked, opens it.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 21/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), 

These beasts pose little danger to us who are with Iomedae's blessing. Leonius responds to Tali. Besides those were two lowly beasts. Conserve your magicks a bit, we are yet to face the alchemist and the cult leader. Still, you being unhurt and in control of the flow of battle is our best asset.

The aasimar draws his blade and touches Tali's shoulders. Suddenly she is enveloped in a transparent orb. It is rigid, and yet benevolent. Lead on, warriors of Iomedae!

*Spoiler*
Show

If we do minute long prebuffing, I use Prot. from Evil on Tali.

----------


## farothel

Jessica will follow the party, letting the sneaky members do their thing without her clanging screwing it all up.

----------


## DrK

Leaving the library the heroes head back to the east to the small defiled entry shrine. As the hastily drawn map showed the door to the north leads to a small bare room. Burnt wood on the floor and bare patches on the wall, now daubed with blood and other bodily matter indicate where tapestries to the inheritor once stood. There are two doors here, one to the left (west) that has a stout lock and from the crude map you know leads to the stairs up to the next level, the other door leading north into what was once the main temple shrine and room of worship...

A look around reveals no obvious signs of enemy in the bare room although a faint gurgling and scratching of claws upon stone can be heard faintly from the locked door leading to the stairs when Gashur presses his ear to it. Nothing can be heard to the North.

----------


## u-b

Gashur points at the door leading west, then tries to quietly open it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Not sure if Gashur can remain unnoticed opening the door, but in case he can: (1d20+18)[*19*] on Stealth

----------


## farothel

Jessica waits, weapons ready, until the door is open and she can see what or who is behind it.

----------


## DrK

The door grinds open noisily as it catches on some shards of fractured armour and the beasts at tye base of the stairs look hungrily up at Gashur, drool and puss dripping from their slack jaws. The three beasts are shoulder height to a man with hunched muscular forms, bestial faces and rough textured green skin - dretches - the disgusting lower demons that are used as fodder in the thousands upon the wars by the more powerful demonic masters

Behind them the stairs lead upwards, the wide marble steps that double back to reach the first floor are marble but the white stone and blue carpets are stained now with blood (and worse), a tiefling garbed in thick leather scales armour and with deformed wing stumps stands on the stairs, a barbed whip in one hand and an axe in the other. The whip cracks over the dretches heads as Gashur pushes open the door and tye tiefling grins *Ill be rewarded for bringing your heads, the other fools were killed by the rat demons* 

_Door opens into a stair way, the room is 20ft wide as you enter and 20ft ahead tye 10ft stairs rise up, then switchback to get to the first floor. Clustered at tye base of the stairs (so 15ft from the door) are 3 dretches and the whip wielding tiefling 10ft up the stairs (which are 20ft long)

Init:
Gashur, Leonius
Evil
Rest of the party 


_

----------


## u-b

*"Get the demons occupied, will you..."* says Gashur as he quickly enters the room, dropping the polearm and jumps up to grab the stairs' railing and climb up cutting the tiefling's retreat. He then tries to grab that tiefling to make _totally_ sure he does not go anywhere.

*Spoiler*
Show

It seems "up the stairs" is closer to us than "down the stairs", so Gashur attempts to cut the tiefling from retreating up and leaves the dretches to everyboby else.
High jump from a short "running" start: (1d20+9)[*20*] to grab the _top_ of the railing and spend less time to climb (with Gashur's own height of 6'6", 5' reach (?) and, say, 3' jump, that should be more than enough)
Then climb over the railing onto the stairs: (1d20+11)[*24*]
Then maybe 5 feet to that tiefling, all done in a single move action
Then grab him: (1d20+10)[*23*] vs CMD

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 21/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

Leonius tries to stand in the way of the enemy.  You shall not pass the defiant servant of Iomedae. he shouts and now tries to smite the beasts from above his shield, creating an opening for Jessica.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fight defensively (1d20+2)[*8*]
(1d8+2)[*10*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* 24/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 6 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 3/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 187 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Shield of Faith (Gashur):* 38/40 rnds; *Cat's Grace:* 100/100 rnds


So this must be the "famous" alchemist Othirubu, the prophetess Jeslyn might not be far off. Thinking they may not receive another lull in the combat before completing their mission Talisin imbued himself with increased acuity and agility. While making room for their close combatants to close in and engage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cast Cat's Grace and move to the side a bot so Jessica and Mong can get through unimpeded. If I can just 5' step to the side of the door's openeing so I have (partial/full cover) that would be good.

----------


## DrK

Gashur and Leonius leap forward to confront the 3 dretch and their tiefling whip wielding master. Leonius moves forward to engage the demons, sword and shield high as he pushes and bats at the demons. Gashur, taking advantage of the surprise from each of them leaps past the dretch and grabs the tiefling in a tight embrace

The tiefling responds by sawing at Gashur with the axe from inside the close cinch  and of the three dretch, one steps back and screams at Gashur in alarm whilst the other two claw and bite at leonius

_Tiefling
Attack Gashur (1d20+3)[6] Dam (1d8+2)[5]

Dretch 1 
5ft away from Leonius 
- cause fear on Gashur DC 

Dretch 2+3 Claw Leonius 
Claw (1d20+4)[6] dam (1d4+1)[5]
Claw (1d20+4)[16] dam (1d4+1)[3]
Bite (1d20+4)[23] dam (1d4+1)[2]


Claw (1d20+4)[9] dam (1d4+1)[2]
Claw (1d20+4)[16] dam (1d4+1)[3]
Bite (1d20+4)[18] dam (1d4+1)[4]

_

Even as the fight kicks off age as Taliin calls down magic to try and  be more effective as he ducks into the shadows of the door to get a better shot 

_All players Marat_

----------


## farothel

With the thiefling occupied at the moment, Jessica charges in on the dretches and starts chopping away to get them down as quickly as possible.  She tried to put some extra strength behind the attack to kill them as quickly as possible, swinging the glaive against two of them.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move to nearest dretch (stay at 10ft to use reach) in such a way two are within reach and I can use cleave
attack: (1d20+7)[*26*] for damage: (1d10+13)[*16*] (using power attack)
attack (cleave) on the next one: (1d20+7)[*15*] for damage: (1d10+13)[*23*] (using power attack)
AC18 due to use of cleave.

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 36/36, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## RCgothic

Fire flickers in Tali's eyes a moment before it engulfs two of the dretches.

*Spoiler*
Show


Burning Arc
Primary (4d6+8)[*23*]
Secondary (2d6+4)[*8*]
Reflex DC16 for half.

----------


## u-b

Gashur becomes a bit wary of the situation. He spends some time deciding if he wants to have the guy safely held or quickly dispatched, then eventually goes with the later...

*Spoiler*
Show

Delay until after Mong.
Rage one way or another.
Let go the grabbed guy and full-attack him.
If he's done and the stairs do not slow down the movement, take a step upstairs.

Claw: (1d20+9)[*12*] for (1d4+12)[*13*] B/S (incl. shaken -2/-0, rage +2/+2, power attack -2/+4, higher ground +1/+0)
Claw: (1d20+9)[*11*] for (1d4+12)[*14*] B/S (incl. shaken -2/-0, rage +2/+2, power attack -2/+4, higher ground +1/+0)
Bite: (1d20+9)[*16*] for (1d4+12)[*15*] B/P/S (incl. shaken -2/-0, rage +2/+2, power attack -2/+4, higher ground +1/+0)

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong draws sword as he moves, pops a berry, and singing, "Gory gory what a helluva way to die"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK_RkH7aHb8

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 0 useage (4 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, 
AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 19/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

Most dretch attacks are clumsy and blocked easily, but one bite almost tears Leonius' hamstring as the dretch ducks under his defense. Adrenaline mixed with a bit of hubris makes the celestial laugh. It seems your demonic horde is less scary than a pack of rabid dogs. His grip on the weapon shifts as he indulges the song of rage of his friend. Be censured from this world!

*Spoiler*
Show

Attacking normally under rage song, sticking to the tiefling: (1d20+7)[*22*] With 4 enemies I assume the chances of flanking him are slim.
(1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

The chaos breaks out in the stairwell. Even as the Dretch demons mass Leonius who defends well with shield and sword the tiefling wrangler is grabbed by Gashur who wards off the dretch's feeble magics. 

The rest of the party follow up into the room, Mong striking up a jolly sounding if bleakly lyrical song that invigorates the party! Jessica in particular is highly motivated as she strieds in behind Lenoius, the glaive singing in her hands as she chops deeply into one of the dretch before spinning round and severing the head of the one in the middle! Even as the wounded one holws and claws at its wound it erupts in flames, even its fiendish resistances not enough to withstand Tali's cleansing fire. But the last of the dretch is able to ward off the flames...

Gashur on the stares pushes back the tiefling who manages to block the savage claws but is not quick enough to stop Gashur's toothy snout tearing into its throat and shoulder. Screams and warm blood trickling down Gashur's scaled chest before Leonius jumps up a couple of the stairs and runs the tiefling through killing him.

THe noise though has attracted attention! From both up the stairs and from the door to the north on the ground floor various people can hear movement, and clanking of steel. At the head of the stairs the door flies open some 30ft up the switchback of the stairs to reveal another pair of cultists, long war scythes in hand. For those on the ground floor the noise is clearly coming from the door that led to the north that you had not explored. 

The last remaining dretch, still smoking slightly from where Tali's fire has kissed lets loose a great ripple of demonic flatulence filling the grould level with a sea of dank oil green fumes that engulfs Mong, Tali, Talisin, Jessica and itself. For those in the vile gas the sight of the stairs and the door is blanked out by the wall of demonic fumes.

_Dretch does stinking cloud in the lower hall covering itself and the heroes.
As per obscuring mist and Fort DC 13 or nauseated (1d4+1)[2] rounds 


Tali, Jessica, Mong and Talisin to finish off round 2
Gashur and Leonius to start round 3 
If you post in any order I'll resolve Gashur and Leonius after the other 4

_

----------


## u-b

Gashur looks up the stairs to judge the newcomers. He is not much concerned with these. *"Up the stairs, reverend? We'll be after you."* The mega-fart below and the _unseen_ newcomers seem to be more problematic. *"I don't mind if you people retreat up the stairs."* He waits to see how the evacuation turns out.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 19/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

You are late for the slaughter of your horde. Stand down in we will execute you swiftly. Leonius says in earnest, not expecting them to yield, and attacks the vile poisonous frog demon.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+7)[*21*]
(1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## farothel

"Move up, I'll guard the rear," Jessica said as she tried to decapitate the last of the dretches, letting the rage song envelop her.  She simply didn't have the speed in her heavy armour to charge up the stairs, so she considered it best if she stood at the bottom defending against whatever would come out of the other room, while slowly moving up the stairs.  While she isn't affected by the smelly cloud, she does make a mental note to take a long bath when all is done.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


attack: (1d20+8)[*9*] for damage: (1d10+14)[*21*] (using power attack and extra (1d6)[*1*] from rage song, which also bypasses DR)
If the dretch is dead, move up 20ft on the stairs and guard the rear.  If not, stay where I am.

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 36/36, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 7, *Ref* 6, *Will* 8, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* 24/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 6 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 2/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 186 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Shield of Faith (Gashur):* 37/40 rnds; *Cat's Grace:* 99/100 rnds, *Nauseated:* 1/2 rnds


He feels the arcane energies first, there is something familiar about its quality and then there is rush of air, the sound of flame, the scent of charring flesh and the heat... Talisin's chest constricts with a primal fear, all things fear fire, but the memory of agonizing burning and blinding pain floods his mind, then there is a cloud, not of smoke but nauseating noxious fumes. It is all the magus can do to stumble up the stairs after the others, trusting in Lady Jessica to guard their flank as he recovers...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I can only take a move action, so I'll flee up the stairs as far as I can.

*Acrobatics* - (1d20+3)[*6*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong guesses he should rush forward to take down a cultist. With his advanced speed, he rushes forth to top of stairs, sword in hand, "Come get some" to the cultists.

*Spoiler*
Show


Too far to attack so I'll just move.

Status: Ragesong 1 useage (4 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, 
 AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

----------


## u-b

Seeing Leonius and Jessica handling the demon below, Gashur goes upstairs to help Mong against the cultists.

*Spoiler*
Show

Claw: (1d20+10)[*30*] for (1d4+12)[*14*] B/S (incl. rage +2/+2, power attack -2/+4)
Confirm: (1d20+10)[*29*] for (1d4+12)[*13*] (from OOC)
AC 15 for the round

----------


## RCgothic

The stench is horrific, but, fortunately, bearable. With most of the others heading upstairs, Tali follows, skirting well round the one remaining demon that Jessica and Leonius appear to have covered.

----------


## DrK

At the base of the stairs Leonius and Jessica surround the dretch glaive and sword swinging at the demon as Talisin and Tali move through the noxious fog and burst out onto the stairs. Behind them the Dretch lets out a strange gurgling croak as its killed by Leoniuss blade.

Mong and Gashur leap upstairs to the cult guards, Mong able to reach one and eviscerate him with his sword as he sings (_Mong could reach him on a single move so I did the attack)_ and Gashur is savage, literally tearing the cultist in half. 

The stair way is temporarily quiet but Leonius and Jessica can hear the sounds of sell casting back from behind them and the sound of a door opening (probably the north door in the previous room) and the clatter of boots and weapons

----------


## u-b

*"We'll meet them up here."* says Gashur drawing a javelin and getting ready to throw it. He also listens for those appearing from upstairs, but primarily looks at the entrance below.

*Spoiler*
Show

Readied javelin: (1d20+7)[*8*] for (1d6+8)[*11*] piercing cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage)
Passive perception: (1d20+7)[*19*]

----------


## farothel

"Shieldwall," Jessica shouted instinctively, although she wasn't with her fellow knights and she herself wasn't even using a shield.  She did brace herself for the onslaught, ready to chop whatever came through the door to little pieces.  She also let the song envelop her.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


ready action to attack the first enemy to come within my reach (10ft with the glaive): (1d20+10)[*23*] for damage: (1d10+9)[*11*]

if someone wants to come closer to me to try and hit me: AoO: (1d20+10)[*19*] for damage: (1d10+9)[*10*]

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 34/36, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* 24/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 6 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 1/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 185/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Shield of Faith (Gashur):* 36/40 rnds; *Cat's Grace:* 98/100 rnds, *Nauseated:* 0/2 rnds


Talisin stumbles up the stairs pausing to dry heave along the way, his eyes are full of tears he leans against the wall near Gashur and Mong as he recovers from the Dretch conjured cloud.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Last round of being Nauseated so I can only make a move action
Heading up the stairs to regroup with the others.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 19/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

Vile magic is never good. We win in a straight fight and they know this. Leonius approaches the door and kicks it down, revealing the enemy once the others are in position.

----------


## DrK

The mists fade around the base of the stairs revealing the two partially melted dretch corpses. Talisin, Tali, Gashur and Mong all standing on the stairs surrounded by dead Deskari cultists and Leonius and Jessica in the  fading noxious mist.

As Jessica and Leonius ready themselves to receive the doors to the north of the previous room swing open and five heavily armed cultists (3 greataxe wielding Baphomet cultists and 2 scythe wielding Deskari ones) followed up by an insane looking tiefling clutching a flask, his dark scaly grey skin and horns shimmering with a blurring enchantment. Even as one falls to the paladins glaive Gashur hurls his javelin but it skitters off an armoured shoulder plate doing no damage



The cultists surge forward! But Jessica is ready, her long glaive whistling twice as it slashes one of the them in the face felling him as the others surround her and Leonius. Othiburu, the mad alchemist hurling a flask that lands by Tali and Talisin dousing both of them in fire!

_
On the bad guy initiative they surge into the room 
Jessicas readied action and AoO manages to fell one of the attacking cultists
The other 4 attack Leonius and Jessica

Vs Leonius Axe (1d20+5)[16] dam (1d12+3)[11]
Vs Jessica Axe (1d20+5)[10] dam (1d12+3)[6]
Vs Leonius Scythe (1d20+5)[9] dam (2d4+3)[8]
Vs Jessica Scythe (1d20+5)[25] dam (2d4+3)[8]

Othiburo throw a fire bomb at Tali and Talisin
(3d6+2)[11] Fire DC14 for half and avoiding catching fire 

All players please go
Tali and Talisin are on the stairs 
Mong and Gashur at the top are a double move or a heroic 20ft vertical drop down 

Go go players 

_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 19/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

Inheritor, guide our blades into the hearts of these blasphemers!

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Bless, then engaging Othiburu in melee combat. If he is not available, I try to engage two cultists.

----------


## u-b

Gashur jumps over the railing and down onto the alchemist to disable him...

*Spoiler*
Show

Gashur's acrobatics (1d20+5)[*9*] and damage (1d6)[*6*] and maybe (1d6)[*5*]
If gashur connects (for which (1d20+7)[*27*] touch rolled OOC, but see the other considerations there), the guy will likely have to take the same damage and maybe same roll to remain standing.
Whether he hits or misses with the jump, and whether he lands prone, Gashur proceeds to target the alchemist guy...
1. Either trip (if he is not prone) (1d20+10)[*27*] OR...
2. Claw (if he is) (1d20+14)[*25*] for (1d4+12)[*13*] (incl. rage +2/+2; -2/+4 power attack; +4/+0 since the target is prone; extra -4/-0 will apply if Gashur is also prone)
Then if the guy is prone, but wants to stand up...
Claw AoO (conditional) (1d20+14)[*33*] for (1d4+12)[*16*] (incl. rage +2/+2; -2/+4 power attack; +4/+0 since the target is prone; extra -4/-0 will apply if Gashur is also prone)

----------


## RCgothic

Deftly avoiding the worst of it, the few residual flames of the alchemists' fire washes over Tali with no effect. With the press of enemies against her allies, Tali lights up the two scythe carrying cultists to prevent them doing any more damage.

*Spoiler*
Show


Burning Arc:
(4d6+8)[*22*] Vs 1
(2d6+4)[*8*] Vs 2
REF DC16 for half.

2 2nd level spells remaining.
5 1st level spells remaining.

----------


## farothel

A grunt was the only reaction the guy who hit her got as his scythe managed to get between two plates of her armour.  She took a step back to get the reach again and then swung as hard as she could at two of the cultists.  She would stay with the cultists and let Leonius attack Othiburo for now and she would come in later when the cultists had been dispatched.

*Spoiler: OOC round 4*
Show


free: 5ft step to get the 10ft reach again
standard action: cleave against two of the cultists (the one that hit me and one of the others next to it) using power attack.
attack on 'mine': (1d20+9)[*13*] for damage: (1d10+15)[*24*]
attack on 'the other': (1d20+9)[*18*] for damage: (1d10+15)[*16*]


*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 34/28, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong jumps over bannister and slashes down on a Alchemist if it is still alive.

*Spoiler*
Show


Acrobatics 20 ft(1d20+6)[*15*], if make DC 15 ignore first lethal damage. If no lethal, not prone.
Fall Damage *nonlethal* - (1d6)[*6*] *lethal* - (1d6)[*6*]

Status: Ragesong 1 useage (5 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, Bless (+1 hit/fear), higher ground since jump? (+2 hit)
AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

Sword attack vs Alchemist
(1d20+13)[*20*]
(1d8+11)[*17*]

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *19*/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 6 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 0/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 184/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Shield of Faith (Gashur):* 35/40 rnds; *Cat's Grace:* 97/100 rnds[/size]


Talisin twists and writhes as the flask explodes around Tali and him, though both of half-elven lineage the pair couldn't be more different, the flames harmlessly wash over the pyromancer while the Magus feels them sear into his soul, his mind awash with the memories and a primal fear that makes focusing difficult, he is driven by instinct alone as before he has even thought to act he's already drawn and fired an arrow at the source of his terror...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift: Arcane Accuracy
Standard Attack at the Alchemist (unless he's prone underneath a half orc) in which case shoot at the the nearest cultist.
*Attack* - (1d20+12)[*23*] *Damage* - (2d6+2)[*9*] +1 to hit and damage if w/i 30' weapon damage is Good aligned

----------


## DrK

Mayhem erupts in the hallway as the four cultists close with Leonius and Jessica holding the line, the scythes leaving bloody wounds in the holy warriors. The stairs begin to fill with smoke as the explosion of the bomb clears. In the mayhem at the base of the stairs Jessica tries to cleave two of the cultists but in the press of polearms her glaive is tangled and fails to connect. Leonius beside her is buffeted and staggered by the onslaught and fails to bessech the blessings of Iomedae.  Things improve though as Tali calls down a curtain for fire. The scythe wielding cultist attacking Leonius screams as he bursts into flames and collapses, the other is only mildly injured.

The main thrust of the attack is on the mad alchemist, Talisin launching an arrow that slams into the tiefling's chest giving rise to a roar of outrage. Gashur and Mong leap from the top of the stairs, plummeting like rocks. Gashur lands by the tieflings feet in a heap, but savagely kicks out with his clawed feet and kicks out Othiburu's feet out from under him as well leaving both Gashur and the Alchemist on the ground. Mong landing catlike beside the alchemist with the ragesong singing in his soul chops down a the prone alchemist who's magical protections avail him not as he takes a savage blow. 

The axe wielding cultists close with Jessica and Leonius whilst the  wounded scythe wielding one takes advantage of Jessica stepping back to sidle (5ft) closer and chop down at the prone Gashur

_
vs Leonius    Axe (1d20+5)[25] dam (1d12+3)[12]
vs Jessica     Axe (1d20+5)[23] dam (1d12+3)[14]
vs Gashur     Scythe (1d20+9)[26] dam (1d12+3)[14]  (inc. +4 for prone)
_

Othiburu, bleeding, wounded and prone, surrounded by Gashur and Mong howls in pain as he slashed by claw, hit by an arrow and pinned to the floor by Mong's greatsword. He snarls a curse in abysaal, the air crackling with the force of the curse before he staggers to his feet, Gashur tearing a chunk from his leg and opening up a blow for Mong!

_Mong's AoO [roll]1d20+13 = 28 in OOC dam (1d8+11)[15]_

Bleeding heavily and horrified by the rain of savage raging monsters (well Gashur and Mong) upon his head he steps back from them and drinks a potion that his tail pulls from his waist pouch vanishing from view.

_Stand up, 5ft away, draw potion, drink potion that looks suspiciously like invisbility_

----------


## farothel

Jessica grunted as she got hit again, but she wasn't about to give these idiots the satisfaction of hearing her cry out.  As the thiefling disappeared with its tail between its legs - quite literal in this case - she took another step back to gain the reach again and then swung her glaive again at two of them.

*Spoiler: OOC round 5*
Show


free: 5ft step to get the 10ft reach again
standard action: cleave against two of the cultists (the one that hit me and one of the others next to it) using power attack.
attack on 'mine': (1d20+9)[*20*] for damage: (1d10+15)[*20*]
attack on 'the other': (1d20+9)[*18*] for damage: (1d10+15)[*17*]

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 34/14, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 24/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

Grinding his teeth to resist the lure of dying in combat, Leonius does a few strikes to disengage from melee combat. A part of him feels like a coward, but he knows his place as the healer, not the knight in shining armor Jessica was. The cleric lets his shield drop from its grip to grab a potion. Loosely strapped on his arm, the shield is for now worthless to use. 

He knew the glint in the arcanist's eyes. Tali has unleashed her inferno already, but maybe Talisin had a trick ready.

*Spoiler*
Show

Disengage to move up to 20 ft back, more or less out of reach of area spells.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong moves to attack closest foe (since he can't see alchemist) and slashes hard 2 handed

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 1 useage (6 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, Bless (+1 hit/fear), 
 AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

*Sword* - (1d20+13)[*23*]
*Dam* - (1d8+11)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Gashur also cannot see the invisible guy. He attack regardless. He hits empty air all three times.

*Spoiler*
Show

Well, I think I gave our casters long enough to do something...
Claw (1d20+6)[*26*] miss (1d100)[*32*] for (1d4+12)[*14*] (incl. rage +2/+2; -2/+4 power attack; -4/-0 prone)
Claw (1d20+6)[*24*] miss (1d100)[*44*] for (1d4+12)[*14*] (incl. rage +2/+2; -2/+4 power attack; -4/-0 prone)
Bite (1d20+6)[*12*] miss (1d100)[*35*] for (1d4+12)[*16*] (incl. rage +2/+2; -2/+4 power attack; -4/-0 prone)

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *19*/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 6 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 0/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 183/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Shield of Faith (Gashur):* 34/40 rnds; *Cat's Grace:* 96/100 rnds; *Glitterdust:* 5/5 rnds [/size]


Seeing the Tiefling blink out of sight, the magus approximates his last location, given the punishment Gashur and Mong are giving the alchemist isn't likely to move _towards_ them, and he can't have moved too far, _there_. Hoping his calculations are sound he casts his spell and retreats further up the stairs as the area of the spell explodes in bright golden dust.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Standard:* Cast Glitterdust ahead of Mong and Gashur, trying to ensure the burst covers where the Tiefling is most likely to have gone if he retreated away from the combat, while NOT hitting the pair of half-orcs.
*Move:* going to go further up the stairs hopefully out of range of any more lobed flasks from the ground floor.

----------


## DrK

The fight hangs in the balance with Gashur prone and slashing at the alchemist and the battle between the cultists and the heroes leaving many bleeding on all sides. Thing take a sudden turn for the better as the young knight Jessica steps back and with a single massive slash hacks both the of the cultists down in front of her, the glaive cleaving through clavicles and arms in a welter of blood and kill them both. Taking advantage of the opening Leonius steps back from the front line and pulling out a potion of cooling spearmint flavoured oil that as he drinks it spreads warmth through his body along with an itch as flesh knits back together. 

In the cluster near the now invisible alchemist the air suddenly fills with a shower of glittering particles as Tali summons forth the shimmering curtain. Othirubo howls and claws at his eyes as the dust hits him in the eyes, stinging and burning and blinding him even as it reveals his shape and location. Mong steps in, greatsword singing  and cleaving into the tiefling's chest, the man easy to hit whilst blind. Even as he folds over the sword crying in agony and leaking black ichor Gashur leaps up to his feet and advances upon him and jabs a claw into his head killing him!

Once more the savagery of the Defenders of Kenaberes is unmatched and although you can hear the sounds of screams and fighting faintly from the streets nearby from Irabeth's distracting attacks you cannot hear anything from within the Gray Garrison (at least for now)

A quick search of the 5 cultists reveals that all must be acolytes of Deskari or Baphomet from their holy symbols and aside from their well made weapons, (all marked with the emblem of Drezen, a city across the border in lost Sakoris that was overwhelmed in 4638 AR; a wave of raw chaos washed over the city turning most of its citizens into hideous beast-men creatures who turned on each other in a wave of cannibalistic fury. Now its ruled by the fallen Paladin Staunton Vane, once a brave Paladin of Iomedae and a hero of Kenaberes. ) they also carry some minor potions and scrolls. A search of the alchemist is more fruitful as he carries a selection of potent magical artifacts.

_Cultists
5 MW weapons (3 axes and 2 scythes) and 5 breastplates
88gp in cash and jewellery (250gp)
Srcolls [Cause Fear, Doom, Murderous command, Spiked armour]
Potions [CLW x 2, Divine Favour]

Alchemist
Potions [cure light wounds (2), cure moderate wounds, spider climb]
Ring of Protection of +1 (inscribed with an eagle of a minor Taldorn Noble House) 
Leather Armour +1 (Red and slightly bad guy looking)
4 Holy symbols [3 silver, 1 gold] (2 Iomedae, 1 desna, 1 shelyn)

_

----------


## u-b

Gashur does not delay to sort through the loot. There should be some, and it should be important some time, but for now, Gashur gulps a potion, picks up his long-shafted hammer and resumes the advance, first up the stairs, then south to peek into the room with the stairs to third floor.

*Spoiler*
Show

I'll copy the gear to the doc hopefully some time today, but presume we are not sorting through it at the moment.

Cure light wounds: (1d8+1)[*7*]
Stealth: (1d20+18)[*37*]
Perception: (1d20+7)[*12*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 24/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

Hearing Irabeth's stand in the streets, Leonius furrows his brow. Pick the items we can use for a fight. The rest will be checked later. We should honor the lives the defenders give for our opportunity. The aasimar picks up another potion to replace the one he used and a scroll of Doom. 

He then takes to check the room where the alchemist came from. It should be the garrison's abbey. If anything, he would check the altar for desecration, but also for hints towards the secret chamber of weapons.

----------


## farothel

"Yeah, we can take their weapons and armour on the way down," she said, only taking those potions, jewels and cash and other small magical items none of the others take and quickly drinking one of the potions as she's not feeling too well.  She does take the holy symbols so they can be returned to the proper temples.  Often clerics and paladins personalise their holy symbol slightly, so maybe they can find out who was killed and inform their next of kin.  She also does a quick lay on hands on herself.
"Anybody else needs healing," she asked, "now we can spend a few moment to attend to it."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I'll drink the potion of cure moderate: (2d8+3)[*10*]
If I have more then 8 HP missing, I'll do a lay on hands on myself: (2d6)[*5*]

If nobody really wants it, I'm interested in the ring of protection (as a frontline fighter, extra AC is always good).

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 34/29, *Speed* 20
*AC* 20, *Touch* 11, *Flat-footed* 19, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

Most of the party remains with Jessica on the stairs as they tend to the injuries and strip the fallen of some of the equipment, potions and scrolls. the fight had been intense and the stairs are liberally covered with bodies, blood and viscera and a few smouldering patches of ruined carpet and smoking bannisters. _(Are you stacking the weapons and armour somewhere as not sure you can carry that much weapons and armour)_

Leonius heads to the north back into the central room before heading north through the double doors into what is clearly a ruined shrine. Blood and filth smear floor of this long room. Six white  stone statues of famous heroes line the hall-each clawed,  bloodstained, partially smashed, or otherwise defaced. At the  far end of the hall, a raised dais holds an upturned alabaster  altar. Sitting atop the upside-down altar is a hideous mass  of severed limbs that have been stitched together into a vile  monstrous insectoid shape. Before the dais, seven ratty bedrolls  have been laid out on the floor.  The vile debasement of the church hall seems to scream in Leonius's soul although at far western edge of the rooms his hair stands on end and as he spins he can see out of the corner of his eye a faint pulsing outline of _something_ tucked beyond the ruins of the last of the ruined statues. 

Before he can investigate the subtle clues of a hidden doorway he also sees the doorway into what would have been the priest's chambers (P9). A long table and six chairs have been pushed against the western wall. On the opposite wall, a tapestry depicting a  map of Mendev hangs from a silver rod-the tapestry has been  slashed several times and splashed with filth. A bedroll sits  on the floor, and on the nearby table is an array of alchemical  devices and a long wooden sword case wrapped with cords, as  if ready for travel.  The lid lies ajar revealing a glorious looking blade with a long slightly curved blade, a depiction of Iomedae on the blade and a curved hilt set with gold. A letter is tucked inside the case that proves interesting reading for the cleric.



The alchemical vials and potions are all set around a deep trough that clearly has been filled with all manner of horrible liquids and that may explain the strange tarnish on the religious symbols the weird tiefling alchemist had been carrying

*Spoiler: DC 20 Craft (alchemy) or DC 25 Know (Arcana)*
Show


He's  been spending his time lately trying to devise a formula  for a solution that causes a holy symbol steeped within it to  become infested with the demon plague such that it infects  any who touch it. But he's a long way from succeeding



---

At the top of the stairs Gashur takes a different approach, he creeps up the stairs and opens the door where the pair of cultists had appeared from revealing a large and open debris strewn hallway beyond. The ruins are impressive with blood and broken weapons mixed with shattered wood and chunks of chair and wall. He glances around and sees multiple doors. Two to the east (leading to P14 and P16), one directly ahead that he knows leads to the stair upstairs and 3 three to the west. From the south west door a faint buzzing can be heard. From the East (P14) the sound of voices can be heard.

Stealing across the corridor to the room opposite (P15) he pries the door open to a scene of horror on the far side. The southern portion of this room holds a wide alabaster basin filled with bloody entrails. The outside of the basin is carved  with images of warriors around a raised sun, holding longswords  aloft. A flight of stairs ascends to the west.  This basin was once a scrying font, but the invaders have befouled it with the entrails of the six crusaders that have then been animated as zombies and set to 
guard this chamber. The zombies stand around the basin,  staring mournfully into it with their bellies open and gaping. Gashur, prying open the door gently is able to close it before they notice him and steal back down the stairs to warn the others.

----------


## farothel

Jessica will follow Leonius, not wanting to let anybody go off alone here.  She will stay a bit back, ready to support him but also ready to run back should there be something going on above.  When she sees the church, she swears under her breath.  Someone will have to pay for this.

"I would take that blade with us," she said when she also saw the sword with the mark of Iomedae, "the other stuff can wait, but this is special.  Any idea what it is?"

----------


## u-b

Gashur is back and relays his findings to those who would listen. He is somewhat surprised not to have alerted _everyone_, but that's just as well. He proposes to go and clear the room to the northeast which is for sure occupied, leaving only Leonius _or_ Jessica to guard the groups backs against the zombies. The casters would be generally in the corridor, so that considered, one guard should be enough.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 19 HP: 24/28
touch: 10, ff: 18, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

Against his better judgment, Leonius continues to search behind the ruined statues with an orison. Inheritor, reveal the fiends to me so your servitors may smite them.

*Spoiler*
Show

Not really moving but casting Fiendish Presence, checking the ominous corner.

----------


## DrK

_Downstairs_

Leonius examines the corner with the glowing door way and feels a presence, cooling and pleasant and then with his holy symbol pulsing slightly the back of the alcove slides open revealing the small room behind it, that curves slightly around the western knave and is filled with weapons and armour! A secret cache of weapons and armours for the crusaders to use in extremis if under siege. Sadly though it seems they were unable to reach it in this case. The weapons in here are all dull grey cold iron and others glitter with potent runes in celestial geared for smiting demons.

_3 Cold Iron longswords, 1 cold iron shortsword, MW cold iron HV mace, MW heavy cross bow, MW Comp (+2) Longbow, 50 cold iron bolts, 50 cold iron arrows, 5 +1 holy arrows, 1 bolt of Lesser Evil outsider slaying, 2 sets of MW chain mail, Breastplate +1 emblazoned with Iomedae's symbol, +1 blinding heavy steel shield with Shelyn's symbol upon it. 4 potions of CMW, 2 potions of relay poison_

Leonius and Jessica can only look into the small armoury with excitement as they can gather what they can carry and take it back, passing back through the horribly desecrated temple to the others where they find Gashur speaking of the rooms upstairs with voices in one (P14) and zombies guarding the way above. Plus the other rooms to explore.

_On the Stairs_

Jessica and Leonius return with a case containing Irabeth's sword and  note speaking of nefarious demon activuty and a link to Drezen across the border where the traitor staunton vane holds sway. They also have numerous other things. Gashur is also back speaking of the upstairs, although you realise you gave managed to sweep the downstairs clear of foes!

_What loot are you taking? And how are you carrying the weapons /armour if you are wanting to retain for selling later? Is the plan that you go upstairs and do P14 in the NE first?_

----------


## farothel

"Lets just take the things we can carry and immediately use," Jessica said to Leonius, "we can come back for the rest."

She quickly took the potions and the arrows, knowing those would be interesting for Talisin.  She had noticed he didn't have a handweapons, so she quickly grabbed a sword as well.  She would let Leonius take what he needed and then made sure the hiding place was closed before they headed to the others.

"Here," she said to Talisin, "cold iron arrows and some holy arrows.  And a cold iron sword if you want one."

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 24/28
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Seize the Initiative (1/7 used), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

Returning with the precious loot, Leonius is humbled. The armor and shield are an honor. If we are ready, we need to press on!

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* 24/24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 5 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 0/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 149/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 62/100 rnds 


The magus takes the offered kit, removing the normal arrows and putting them in corner with other loot he takes more than half of the cold iron arrows and replaces them in his quiver, doing much the same with the holy arrows, he straps the long blade onto his belt opposite his hip quiver, "Let's hope I never have need of this."

----------


## u-b

When everyone is ready, Gashur leads the way, trying to sneak upon the people talking in the eastern room of the second floor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Stealth (1d20+18)[*22*]

----------


## DrK

THere is a few minutes of hiatus in the hallway as Leonius sheds their battered armour and dresses in the splendour of Iomedae, the armour feeling comfortable and like a perfect fit. The other share out the arrows, bolts and potions, most of the good quality cultists's Drezen weapons getting stacked back into the secret cache for use later (or just to deprive the evil armies of their use!). But soon enough, mostly healed and more heavily equipped the heroes troop quietly up to the next level of the building and pause in the corridor. 

From the door opposite there is silence, although you know that is where the despoiled scrying pool with its zombie guards is. To the West you can hear a faint buzzing from the wester doors and a faint crack of wood breaking from another suggesting others are occupied. To the east there is a pair of doors, the northern one the one you can hear the voices from. Harsh guttural voices discussing the city.. _"There are more attacks in the 3rd quarter, send another unit... The patrols on the cliff wall went silent, we should dispatch more flyers.... Damn these scum, why can't they have fled. they infest this city like vermin... We have captured some of the enemy, they are being brought back here for Jeslyn's pet..."_ the talk amongst the enemies in that room clearly directing some of the troop movements as Irabeth engages with the distraction attacks.

Gashur creeps some 20ft ahead of the others to peek around the corner of the doors that lie ajar and peers in. Stacks of scrolls, books, maps, and more sit atop a large hexagonal table in this room. The walls are painted with detailed maps of Sarkoris, over which features of the Worldwound have been painted. Currently alos on the table is a large map of Kenaberes over which 4 cultists are leant forward, 3 looking like the typical ones you've been fighting (these ones with the long glaives of Baphomet), the fourth has a long red cloak with Deskari's locust emblazoned upon it and a heavy holy symbol around his throat. At the far end of the table is a strange muscular, red-eyed, goat-headed demon, fire licks up from its flaming hooves as it stomps and shuffles around. 



Even as Gashur peeks in the goat headed demon on the far side of the room (~30ft away on the far side of the 15ft wide table) looks Gashur in the eyes and snarls, the high ranking cult leader shouting a suprised* "We are attacked, slaughter them"* as the others reach for the weapons nearby or just pull axes from the their waists...

_ In the war rooms (that is 35ft square, dominated by a table 15ft wide in the middle. There is 3 cultists on the east side of the table (~20ft from the door) and a higher ranking cult member with them. On the far side is a Brimorak (30ft from the door but yu have a table in the way)
Gashur is by the door, the rest of the party is 20ft back up the corridor

Initiatve

Gashur, Tali, Talisin
EVIL
Leonius, Mong, Jessica





_

----------


## u-b

*"Slauther yourself, you goat-f***ers!"* Shouts Gashur, getting very angry not to have achieved a surprise, to have, like, every other demon in the city soon informed of his presence here, but also in general. He quickly moves into the room, jumps onto the table and proceeds to stab the demon in the heart with the spike of his long-shafted hammer... at least, that was the plan.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free: rage
Swift: rangers focus (the demon)
Move: up to 40 feet worth of movement, including getting on the table and in the center of it (presumably out of melee range, but within reach range)
Standard: power attack the demon

Lucerne hammer: (1d20+14)[*17*] for (1d12+19)[*30*] piercing cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, +2/+2 focus, +1/+0 higher ground, -2/+6 power attack, _upd: extra +0/+2 from creature focus_)

AC 13 for the round (deflection wore off).

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* 24 / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 4 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 10/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 148/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 61/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 60/60 rnds 


The half-elven magus hears the sounds of battle being joined before he sees anything, he readies himself for the coming conflict, brushing his hand over the quiver containing the cold iron arrows, he enchants the container, before passing some of his arcane energies into his bow. Preparations made, the archer then moves forward so as to get a better view of their enemies, a cold iron arrow nocked and ready.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Standard* to cast abundant Ammo on the quiver with 15 cold iron arrow and 5 smoke arrows.
*Swift* to use arcane enhancement on my bow
*Move* to gain LoS of the door so as to be able to see those inside, but against the far wall so as not to prevent other from entering the room.

----------


## DrK

Gashur leads the attack! He leaps atop the table past the stunned cultists and stabs the point of the hammer of the Brimorak demon the point ripping its wiry chest and the flesh sizzling from the hammer's cold iron construction. Blood sprays  out steaming and hissing as Gashur realises that it would burn him of not for the hammer's long reach. Talisin reaches the door behind and spies the beast, a savage creature. 
*Spoiler: Talisiin*
Show


Brimoraks are demons born from the souls of arsonists, and in their fiendish lives, they love nothing more than setting fires. A brimorak stands 3 feet tall and weighs 80 pounds.
Can make their weapons flamingNeed cold iron or blessed (i.e. good) weapons to hurt themTheir hooves are on fire and burn people as can their weaponsCold hurts them a lotThey breathe smoke that can sickenAnd like it seems nearly all demons they have a shocking +8 racial bonus to perception



The demon howls loudly, smoke pouring from its mouth and nose as its hooves glow aflame, as does the axe at its waist. It leaps up onto the table trying to roll under Gashur's hammer as it pulls free the axe that is a dull red with the heat of a forge. The smoke cloying and suffocating poor Gashur. 

_Acrobatics Vs CMD to roll forward onto the table to join Gashur (1d20+12)[29] vs Gashure CMD
Attack with axe (1d20+11)[28] dam (1d8+3)[8]+[/roll]1d6[/roll] flaming; EDIT: 4 flaming in OOC
Fort Save DC 17 or sickened for 1 round by the smoke (immune to that Brimorak once you'e made the save
_


The three cultists all start to move in a daze! Two of them moving to the weapons rack and drawing their glaives, the third moving to the weapon rack and filling the air with a stench of bovine musk as he blesses the enemy, the leader points at Talisin standing by the door, a grunted *"Kill that one"* as he gestures, before shouting again, *"Kneel to you master"* as Talisin can feel the weight of the command crushing into his head and body.

_Cultists 1+2: move to bucket, pick up weapons
Cultist 3: Move to bucket, caste BLESS on the evil guys
Cultist CHampion: Cast Hold person on Talisin Will DC 15 or "Held"_




*Spoiler: Hitpoint tracking*
Show


BD: 32
C1:
C2:
C3:
CL:



Rest of the party to guy (Jessica, Leonius and Mong) and then if Gashur, Talisin or Tali go before them I'll sort it out on the bad guy turn

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* 24 / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 4 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 10/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 148/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 61/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 60/60 rnds 


Talisin sees the creature and recognises it, a Brimorak, just as he is about to inform his companions about the creature and as he's raising his bow he feels a strange urge overcome him, there's a weight and he drops to one knee freezing in place, he's filled with horror, he can think and is aware of what's happening he just cannot move, not even to speak or scream!

----------


## farothel

Seeing the cultists, Jessica ran in and moved towards the two taking their weapons, bringing down her own glaive in a mighty swing intended to decapitate both, which she did.  There was something to be said for this glaive, she thought.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move: to the two at the weapons rack, holding at the reach of the glaive
attack: power attack and cleave: 
-first cultist: (1d20+7)[*27*] for damage: (1d10+13)[*16*]
-second cultist: (1d20+7)[*23*] for damage: (1d10+13)[*19*]

----------


## RCgothic

"_Magic Missile_!" Tali casts on the cultist champion in retaliation for the spell on Talisin. Fiery orbs slam into the cultist unerringly!
*Spoiler*
Show


(2d4+6)[*12*] fire damage

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong starts a chant to boost everyone's fighting skill, "
When the night has come, and the land is dark
And the moon is the only light we will see
No, I won't be afraid, oh, I won't be afraid
Just as long as you stand, stand by me"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbg7YoXiKn0


*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 1 useage (7 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, Bless? (+1 hit/fear), 
AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

----------


## u-b

Gashur does not quite like steaming and hissing blood the demon is losing, so decides to go for a hammer smack in the head this time. He steps back to have some range to swing the hammer, but also a bit to the side to prevent any remaining cultists from moving past the table and out of the room, then makes that swing.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lucerne hammer: (1d20+14)[*27*] for (1d12+21)[*28*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, +2/+2 focus, +1/+0 higher ground, -2/+6 power attack, +0/+2 creature focus)
If the smoke provides miss chance, here it is: (1d100)[*21*]

Gashur keeps raging, so AC 13 for the round. If he can switch to the external source (ragesong) without getting fatigued, he does that.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 24/28
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Shield Other (Tali, 4h)

Leonius pulls a scroll from his bandolier and is infused with divine power. Hoping Gashur has the demon under control, he faces the champion. So you are Deskari's finest? Dispatched by your own unholy weapons you are forced to summon monsters to do your bidding. 

*Spoiler*
Show

move to draw a scroll of Divine Favor and cast is. Free action to antagonize

----------


## DrK

The battle rages in the large war room, screams and shouts from the cultists and battle cries and challenges from the heroes. Jessica races into the room and with a single sweep of her glaive hews down two of the cultists just as they reach for their weapons, blood spraying on the all as both fall. Behind her Tali steps up to the door's entrance, fiery orbs slamming into the cult leader who screams with pain. Beside Mong and Leonius step up, Leonius summoning the blessings of his god and Mong breaking into song. 

Beside the door Talisin stands impotent, held by the cleric's evil power before after an immense battle of wills he manages to throw off the effect, wwhilst atop the table Gashur smashes the the demon again sending it reeling. Panic starting in its fiery bestial eyes as it can feel its doom coming. Never the less it straightens up, strange bubbling sounds from within it as it retches and a great gout of fiery vomit streams forth from it coating Gashur, Talisin and Leonius in the fiery gloop that burns as much as it stings. 

By the corner of the room the 3rd cultists, having blessed his allies steps up to Jessica and draws forth a simple mace swinging hard at her whilst the Cleric of the Bull mutters about the flames and gestures at Tali making a clenched fist motion as her bones creak and wrench in her frame

_Brimorak: Boiling blood breath on Talisin, Mong and Gashur (5d6)[9] FIRE ref DC17 for half
Cultists 3: 5ft step up to Jessica, draw his mace and hit her (1d20+4)[12] dam (1d8+2)[5]
Cult Champion: Bone shaker on Tali (3d6)[5] dam Fort DC 15 for half,_

Even as all this is happening, Tali. Talisin and Leonius still in the corridor near the door hear the banh of a door as they look to the left and at the far end of the corridor some 60ft away, Tali gets a glimpse of stacks of books bnow strew across a tiled floor and littered with shattered bits of shelving. However of more pressing concern is the pair of goat-headed humanoids  covered in a mangy gray hide that only partly covers their gaunt but muscled frame, each clutching a damaged looked chipped and dirty halberd - Schir demons!



The two demons open the door, looking at Tali, Leonius and Talisin still in view in the corridor as the sound of battle echoes in the upper levels of the Gray Garrison. The first one looking at Tali with a wide and unsettling smile on its toothed snout, as for all three of you can hear a creeping gravelly voice in your heads *"Foolish mortal to walk here... she said the manuscripts were to be guarded.. but you... you can be our playthings"*. The first one that had opened the door hangs back a moment as a field of black energy sheathes it. the second one doing the same before covering half the difference to the tri in view

_Schir 1: open the door, cast Protection from good
Schir 2: cast protection from good, advance 30ft
_

*Spoiler: Hit points*
Show



BD: 60
C1:
C2:
C3:
CL: 12
Schir 1:
Schir 2:

----------


## RCgothic

No sooner has she ensured the warping effects of the enemy spell than two new that's appear.

"You want a play thing? Chew on this!" Tali cries, pulling out the tanglefoot bag and throwing it at the closer of the two demons.

"Guys, we've got company back here!" she calls, taking a step back behind Talisin towards the war room. "Hurry it up in there!"

*Spoiler*
Show


Touch (1d20+4)[*18*] or entangled and then Reflex DC15 or glued to floor.

----------


## u-b

Gashur evades most of the hot _whatever_ that the demon has just vomited and whacks the demon's skull with the hammer again, this time making a bigger dent half the way through and dropping the demon out, hopefully dead. He was quite satisfied this one did not whisk away from him to tell everyone, but the talk about the "mortals" coming from the corridor meant there is still some serious business to attend to. *"You finish in here."* Says Gashur to no one in particular and gets off the table and back in the corridor to take a position in front of Tali to stop the advancing demons the right way. *"Let's see if they come to us."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard: attack
Move: to near Tali (5 feet towards the demons)
The halberd is non-reach weapon, so...
Lucerne hammer AoO: (1d20+11)[*30*] for (1d12+19)[*23*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+6 power attack, +0/+2 creature focus)
Still raging so AC 13 for the round.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *19* / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 3 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 8/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 146/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 59/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 58/60 rnds 


There was no real time to think only to act, he was released from the overpowering force just in time to twist aside lessoning the damage from the gout of burning bile. Now two more demons were upon them, he focused his mind on his targets, and called to mind a cantrip, he doubted it would be of much uses but the cold iron arrow that carried it might carry a bit more bite.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Note:* Talisin is *NOT* Good Aligned for the purposes of Protection from Good.
*Swift:* Arcane Accuracy
*Standard:* Ranged Arcane Combat w/ Acid Splash: *Attack 1* - (1d20+6)[*25*] *Damage 1* - (2d6+3)[*11*] (Cold Iron, Good Aligned)
*Attack 2* - (1d20+6)[*25*] *Damage 2* - (2d6+3)[*10*] (Cold Iron, Good Aligned) + *Acid Damage* - (1d3)[*1*]
*Move:* Move 30' down the hall.**

**This was my plan _before_ I realised Tali step behind me, if we can move down teh hall in tandem that's better as we're less likely to get charged, if not then I will stay in front of her.

----------


## farothel

The cultist clearly needed a lesson in how to use his weapon, Jessica thought as she pulled back a little so she could use the full swing of her glaive against him.  With the demon dead, there was only this one cultist and their leader in here and then whatever was outside.  And Gashur had just taken out a demon, so she knew she could trust him and the others to deal with the stuff outside until she and Leonius could come to their assistance.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


5ft step to gain reach.
attack: (1d20+7)[*13*] for damage: (1d10+13)[*17*] (using power attack)

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 34/29, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong moves to flank Brimorak and slashes two handed, "Take this"

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 1 useage (8 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, Bless? (+1 hit/fear), Flank +2 hit, Fast heal 8 while singing
 AC: 16 () HP: 39/43
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)

*hit* - (1d20+14)[*17*]
*dam* - (1d8+8)[*9*] Celestial (1d6)[*6*] Bypass DR evil.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 24/28
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Shield Other (Tali, 4h), Divine Favor (Turn 1 of 10, +2 atk/dmg due to trait)

Do not assume you have won yet. We will send you back down to your masters! With that he draws his meteorite metal blade and swings at the the first demon, carefully trying to engage both and even risking a flanking maneuver so the demons are distracted.

*Spoiler*
Show

move into melee, (1d20+8)[*12*] assuming no Raging Song, else +1 atk, -1 AC.
(1d8+4)[*7*] if Raging Song, +1 dmg.

----------


## DrK

The party split up fighting in the hallway and in the planning strategy room. In the room dominated by the hexagonal table and the city map Gashur strikes out, this time the head of the flaming goat imploding and shattering as the demon melts into flaming tar that oozes off the table before Gashur whirls around and darts into the corridor forming a wall in front of Tali, Leonius and Talisin.  On the far side of the room Mong and Jessica battle the remaining the cultist, the man desperately swinging his mace manages to bat away Jessica's swinging glaive but is unable to avoid Mong's blow that leaves a deep gash in his arm.  

In the corridor Tali hurls a tangelfoot bag that coats the demons legs in gluey liquid and prevents it moving. Talisiin launches a pair of arrows that strike it hard before Leonius giving rise to a great battle cry surges past and swings at the Schir but the blow goes wide. 

--

Back in the chamber the cultsist 5ft stapes back from Jessica and Mong muttring a prayer _"The great bull give me strength"_ and his wounds start to close. The cult leader swing his weapon snarls a mutters a dark curse, muscles twitching and writhing under his skin as he seems to expand slightly before he draws a long and heavy looking axe from his back. 

In the corridor the Schir that is entangled and glued to the floor looks outraged, a mental reckoning of _"I will tear your skin free for a cloak"_ reaching Tali's mind. The other one darts up the corridor lowering its head, horns glinting as it seeks to impale Leonius!  

_Cultists 3: 5ft steps back from Mong/Jessica to cast Cure light (1d8+1)[5]
Cult champion: Casts Bulls strength and draws a battle axe

Glue Schir- hacks at Leonius (1d20+6)[10] dam (1d10+4)[14] + FORT DC 15 for a disease
Other Schir - Powerful charge (1d20+8)[21] dam (3d6+4)[15]


_


*Spoiler*
Show



BD: 60
C1:
C2:
C3: 9 - healing
CL: 12
Schir 1: 21
Schir 2:

----------


## RCgothic

Tali winces as the free Schir charges Leonius, but it looks like that battle line will hold. Instead she turns back towards the cultists - if she can thin their numbers then Jessica and Mong can both go and help against the demons.

_"How about you both burn!"_ she cries, attempting to immolate the cult leader and to a lesser extent his underling.

*Spoiler*
Show


Burning Arc:
Cultist Leader (4d6+8)[*27*] Reflex DC15for half.
Cultist: (2d6+4)[*13*] Reflex DC15for half

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *20* / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 3 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 7/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 145/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 58/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 57/60 rnds 


Talisin winces as Tali let's loose a stream of flame, he tries to keep his focus on the entrapped demon, his bow sings and two more cold iron arrows are sent down the hall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Note:* Talisin is *NOT* Good Aligned for the purposes of Protection from Good.
*Standard:* Ranged Arcane Combat w/ Acid Splash: *Attack 1* - (1d20+6)[*11*] *Damage 1* - (2d6+3)[*9*] (Cold Iron, Good Aligned)
*Attack 1* - (1d20+6)[*10*] *Damage 1* - (2d6+3)[*7*] (Cold Iron, Good Aligned) + *Acid Damage* - (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## u-b

Seeing that we do _not_ wait for the demons to come, Gashur charges forward, ending up in reach range to both of them and trying to impale the one _not_ glued to the floor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lucerne hammer AoO: (1d20+13)[*19*] for (1d12+19)[*25*] piercing cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+6 power attack, +0/+2 creature focus, +2/+0 charge)
Still raging so AC 13 for the round.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 9/28
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Shield Other (Tali, 4h), Divine Favor (Turn 2 of 10, +2 atk/dmg due to trait), Protection from Evil [4 minutes, +2 AC, saves vs evil)

Leonius revels in the primal song provided by Mong and blocks the glued Schir easily as his ally comes charging it. Horns find their way between armor plates and shield and the impact almost throws Leonius to the ground. The cleric shifts his stance slightly to catch himself, wincing at the damage dealt. Breathing heavily, he is brought back into reality by two hulking demonic beasts. This time the cleric does not attack with bravado, but care.

He invokes the blessing Iomedae gave him from birth.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Protection from Evil defensively: (1d20+5)[*24*] (CL +4, Cha +1) vs DC 16

----------


## farothel

Jessica was about to split the cultist in two when it was burned to a crisp.  With a nod of thanks to Tali she moved into the corridor, as quickly as she could (which wasn't all that much given her heavy armour).  She did take position to be able to take them both.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


double move to get in position so she can take them both.

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 34/29, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

The battle in the map room reaches a high intensity as Tali unleashes a wave of pyrotechnic fury, the cultist and his leader both having time to scream briefly as the pillar of white hot flame consumes both, a faint _chink_ as the metal of smoking chain rings and a breastplate glowing from the heat lands amidst the charred black ash. 

With them dead Jessica and Mong are able to move out of the map room and race down the corridor to support Leonius against the pair of goat headed vile demons. Gashur is a few steps ahead of them and arrives in a fury, Mong's song still playin the stone corridor, and stabs one in the chest that howls with fury as the cold iron burns it demonic hide! Leonius takes advantage of the distraction to call down Iomedae's blessing upon him as a soft white light settles around his brow. In the chaos Talisisn launches another pair of arrows but in the press of his allies he can't get a clean shot and both skitter down the stone wall 

The two Schir demons, trapped and not trapped rasp and curse in abysaal, dire threats telepathically echoing in your heads as they swing with halberds at Leonius and Gashur, both leaking ichor from the heavy wounds

_Schir 1 
Attack leonius halberd (1d20+8)[26] dam (1d10+4)[8] and DC 15 Fort vs disease
Gore (1d20+1)[20] dam (1d6+2)[8]

Schir 2 5ft forward to close on gashur
Attack Gashur halberd (1d20+10)[27] dam (1d10+4)[8] and DC 15 Fort vs disease
Gore (1d20+3)[23] dam (1d6+2)[4]
_ 


Schir 1: 21 (entangled)
Schir 2: 25

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *20* / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 3 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 8/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 144/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 57/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 56/60 rnds 


Taking a second to look for an opening the half-elf fires another volley at the entangled demon, hoping the pair are true to the mark.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Note:* Talisin is *NOT* Good Aligned for the purposes of Protection from Good.
*Standard:* Ranged Arcane Combat w/ Acid Splash: *Attack 1* - (1d20+7)[*25*] *Damage 1* - (2d6+3)[*15*] (Cold Iron, Good Aligned)
*Attack 2* - (1d20+7)[*13*] *Damage 2* - (2d6+3)[*11*] (Cold Iron, Good Aligned) + *Acid Damage* - (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## farothel

"I'll protect you," Jessica said to Leonius, horrified that the demon managed to get such a hit in on the priest.  But she she could hit them both, she did so, trying to bring them down both, letting Mong's song infuse her.

*Spoiler: OOC round 4*
Show


attack with cleave and power attack
not trapped deamon: (1d20+8)[*15*] for damage: (1d10+15)[*25*]
trapped deamon: (1d20+8)[*13*] for damage: (1d10+15)[*20*]

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 34/29, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 6, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## u-b

Gashur steps back and swings the hammer at the demon that's "his", hitting him straight between the horns and literally exploding however much brain tissue was there. *"That's how you do it! Or just step aside, yours is rooted to spot!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Lucerne hammer AoO: (1d20+11)[*31*] for (1d12+19)[*30*] piercing cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+6 power attack, +0/+2 creature focus)
Still raging so AC 13 for the round.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 1/28
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Shield Other (Tali, 4h), Divine Favor (Turn 3 of 10, +2 atk/dmg due to trait), Protection from Evil [4 minutes, +2 AC, saves vs evil), Rage Song (+ 2Str/Con,+1 will -1 AC)

The filth from the halberd enters Leonius's wound, but enough blood gushes out so the wound is easily cleansed. The divine servant thinks about fleeing for a second, but then attunes to the song of war while trying to stay on the defensive. This was a war of attrition, and they had the upper hand. Leonius would not let them past him.

*Spoiler*
Show

Screw this, attack! (1d20+9)[*23*] (1d8+4)[*11*]
AC of 22 vs. demons, AC 20 overall.

----------


## DrK

Even as Gashur and Leonius are slashed and gored the half orc responds savagely and the impact from the hammer leaves the demons head splattered over the corridor. Before it can flee, beg or try anything the trapped one is struck in the chest by an arrow before Leonius runs it through, the beast sizzling and melting into ichor

Pausing the  sounds of battle fade and all that can be heard is the occasional horn or scream from the city, a faint buzzing from a room marked as messenger pigeons and a faint scraping of heavy feet on the solid floor above

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 13/28
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Shield Other (Tali, 4h), Divine Favor (Turn 3 of 10, +2 atk/dmg due to trait), Protection from Evil [4 minutes, +2 AC, saves vs evil), Rage Song (+ 2Str/Con,+1 will -1 AC)

Run them through I shall heal you! Leonius says as he kneels down to pray. A harsh light envelops him and moves outward, closing their wounds. Two waves wash over them. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Healing everyone for (4d6)[*12*] 2x Channel Positive Energy.

----------


## farothel

With the demons dead, Jessica looks back into the map room.  Those maps might be quite interesting as the enemy has been putting stuff on it.  Knowing where they were and in what strength would make it a lot easier to fight them.
"Just like the rest of the stuff, we will have to come back for this," she said as she looked further, "for now we have to move on I think.  All this fighting has warned whoever is up there, so we best don't give them too much time to get organised."

----------


## u-b

Gashur makes it certain that everybody looking dead stays dead. Having received some healing, Gashur finishes it by zapping his wand at himself. *"That room there is very important. Real-time coordination of all demonic effort in the city and maps and maybe other documents. Too bad we don't have the time to ransack it. With no one responding to them, all the demons around will know that something has happened, where and when. Let's deal with the zombies and make our way upstairs."*

*Spoiler*
Show

CLW: (1d8+1)[*4*] (if 3 or less, using another one: (1d8+1)[*8*])

When everyone is ready, Gashur opens the door. These should be mindless, so can he achieve a surprise (it'll be (1d20+18)[*24*] on stealth)?

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* 24 / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 3 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 8/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 144/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 57/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 56/60 rnds 


The half-elven magus follows the half-orc down the hall towards the room with the zombies, an arrow knocked and ready to fire into the room when the door is opened.

----------


## DrK

Leaving the blood splattered map room behind and ignoring the library full of broken shelves and scattered papers where the Schirs had appeared from Leonius calls down Iomeade's blessing on them all to heal their wounds which works to a point, he feels like the Goddess may be quite far away at this point in Kenaberes! There is plenty of  time to cast any preparations as the heroes ready themselves by the door that Gashur indicated where he knew the desecrated  crusader corpses await...

_please list any healing or any buffs you cast_

THe door opens at a solid kick revealing the once clear scrying pool now filled with guts and viscera staining the liquid dark and the six zombies that now turn towards the door, poor Leonius recognising one as Ser Andres, a once Eagle Knight of Kenaberes... However  to the west (you enter from the northern side) the wide stairs with filthy blood stained purple carpets rise upwards curving to a landing above where a solid look door stands open. A towering bull headed best standing at the top of the stairs looking down upon you! As the door opens and you can gaze in Leonius and Tali recognise it as one of Baphomet's favoured fiendish minotaurs!




_
Opening the door the room is some 30ft wide by 30ft deep (you enter midpoint on the north wall)
The pool is ~7ft across and is in the bay window opposite the door ~20ft from the door
Directly left of the door (so the NW corner) ~10ft from the door the stairs curl up towards the next floor (~15ft of stairs). 

Six zombies surround the pool
1 fiendish minotaur stands at the top of the stairs


ALL the players won the Initiatve


_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 23/28
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Shield Other (Tali, 4h), Bless (+1 morale to attack and vs. fear), Protection from Evil [1 minute?, +2 AC, saves vs evil),

After a short reprieve, Leonius invites the others to a short prayer session. He notices the absence of his deity, be it merely distracted by larger champions or waning in power. He leaves the idle thoughts and remembers his prayers.

Entering the map room, he is shocked by one of the undead. Ser Andres? What have they done to you! His eyes light a holy flame as he advances and draws Irabeth's blade to face the undead.

Inside he vows to destroy the undead. Cursed defenders of the Gray Garrison, be purified by Iomedae's grace! he says as holy energy fills the room.


*Spoiler*
Show

In order:
Turns Resist Energy into Cure Moderate Wounds (self) (2d8+4)[*10*]
Cast Recharge Innate Magic on self (instant)
Bless (4mins)
Bull's Strength targetting Gashur (4 mins)
Channel Energy to deal damage to undead (2d6)[*6*] (Will save DC 13)

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong precast Expeditious Retreat self, restarts song, "Now dance, Monster, dance
Man, he never had a chance
And no one even knew
It was really only you
And now you steal away
Take him out today
Nice work you did
You're gonna go far, kid"
Song You're Gonna Go Far, Kid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weqK155M_4o  (warning one F word if listen)


Once he enters the room, He shouts, "Guess we clear some of these zombies then take out that thing." pointing at Minotaur
*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 1 useage (9 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, Bless (+1 hit/fear), Flank +2 hit, Fast heal 8 while singing, Expeditious Retreat (+30 speed)
AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)
Speed: 70 feet (30+10+30)

*hit* - (1d20+12)[*20*]
*dam* - (1d8+8)[*10*]

Celestial (1d6)[*3*] Bypass DR evil. Also Cold Iron.




Mong rushes forth with all his might, the magical energies empowering his speed to be higher than ever, with the momentum his sword slashing from the ground toward the a zombie, sparks flying at it hits at his head and downward 2 handed.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali moves in close to the zombies whilst staying away from the Minotaur demon, and tries to hit as many as possible with a spray of fire!

*Spoiler*
Show


Hoping to hit at least 3 or as many as possible with Burning Hands Reflex DC15 for half of (4d4+8)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Seeing the minotaur on the stairs, Gashur moves in, ignores the zombies and does his best to prevent the minotaur from being a threat to anyone.

*Spoiler*
Show

The goal is to position Gashur out of step+reach of the beastie (maybe close to some zombies, don't care) and intercepting the beastie's access to everyone else. Hopefully people do use the eastern part of the room. By the way, is it large and is it squeezing there on the stairs?

Lucerne hammer ready: (1d20+13)[*27*] for (1d12+20)[*32*] piercing cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+6 power attack, +2/+3 bull's strength; double damage vs charge)
Lucerne hammer AoO: (1d20+13)[*33*] for (1d12+20)[*27*] piercing cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+6 power attack, +2/+3 bull's strength; does not apply if the minotaur has reach, but maybe some zombies'll be moving)

Raging so AC 13 for the round.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* 24 / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 3 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 3/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 139/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 52/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 51/60 rnds 


After the rush of combatants flood the room Talisin lines up his shots from the doorway sending a pair of arrows into any of the undead who are still up and shambling about.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Ranged Spell Combat/Strike with Disrupt Undead:* *Attack 1* - (1d20+6)[*16*] *Damage 1* - (2d6+3)[*5*] Cold Iron, Good Aligned
*Attack 2* - (1d20+6)[*15*] *Damage 2* - (2d6+3)[*11*] Cold Iron, Good Aligned + *Disrupt Undead* - (1d6)[*6*] Positive Energy

Will target any damaged, but still active looking zombie, barring those any undamaged zombies.

----------


## farothel

Leaving the one zombie to her comrades, Jessica moved towards the minotaur and readied herself to get its charge, weapon ready.
"Come here if you dare, you oversized cow," she taunted it.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move as close as possible (20ft) to minotaur
ready action: if minotaur comes within range (10ft range), attack.

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 34+4/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 21, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

Its a short disposal of the walking dead! Leonius walks into the room and a pulse of holy light washes from him, the glare sizzling and burning the zombies as the fallen crusaders turn their faces away from the light, dead flesh bubbling and sizzling. The sizzling gets louder as Tali skirts the room and holds up a hand, a vast gout of flame tinged with golden flames consumes the four on the far side of the temple. Their bones cracking and flesh cooking as the foul magic holding them together fails and they drop in pieces to the ground accompanied by a foul smell. Mong and Talisin finish off the last two, Mong slicing one in half with his longsword, Talisin letting fly with an arrow blessed with a spell to unbind the undead and as it strikes the necromancy is disrupted and the crusader is put to rest. 

At the top of the stairs the minotaur growls, stamping a hoof on the floor as Gashur and Jessica line the base of the stairs glaive and hammer pointing upwards towards it. It gestures down the stairs and a foul black cloying cloud washes out from the pool directed by the beast and washes over the heroes! It then shouts a warning in abysaal _"Jeslyn, they come, make ready, protect the stone"_. You can hear a faint echoing screech and the clatter of boots and steel being drawn.


_Unholy blight at the base of the stairs. 
(2d8)[15] damage and sickened (1d4)[4] rounds
 - Fort DC 14 negates sickened and halves damage
 - Neutral PCs take half damage (or quarter on a save) and no sickened
 - Evil PCs bask in the happy fumes

Go go players.... the Minotaur awaits you at the top of the stairs. 
_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 2/28
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Shield Other (Tali, 4h), Bless (+1 morale to attack and vs. fear), Protection from Evil [1 minute?, +2 AC, saves vs evil),

Vile energy washes over Leonius, but not only is he not deterred, he is encouraged to continue. Hearing the enemy shout, he turns and points upstairs with his blade. They are organising a defense. I'm all for strategy, but now would be the time for your chaotic antics.

He advances, fully aware the minotaur could crush him in his hands and draws Irabeth's blade. Leonius scoffs. Nothing but a larger brute in your defense, Jeslyn? He raises the shield and tries to gut the Minotaur with a quick thrust to the abdomen.

*Spoiler*
Show

refusing Rage Song. I enjoy being alive.
(1d20+7)[*8*] +2 if outsider
(1d8+3)[*9*] plus (2d6+2)[*7*] vs evil outsiders, if they are.

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *21* / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 18, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 5, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 3 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 2/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 138/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 51/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 50/60 rnds 


Coughing from the strange explosion of brackish smoke, the magus rushes behind Lady Jessica and Gashur, if the fiend wants to stand there unmoving perhaps the half-elven archer can send an inviting volley his way before battle is joined.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Move:* Move to behind meat-shields
Ranged Spell Combat/Spell Strike w/ Acid Splash *Attack 1* - (1d20+7)[*14*] *Damage 1* - (2d6+3)[*15*] Cold Iron, Good Aligned
*Attack 2* - (1d20+7)[*14*] *Damage 2* - (2d6+3)[*10*]  Cold Iron, Good Aligned + *Acid Splash* - (1d3)[*3*] Acid

----------


## u-b

Gashur does not hurry upstairs. Instead, he steps in and tries to time a perfect hit from the floor level, using the long reach of the weapon to strike at the minotaur's legs.

*Spoiler*
Show

To be resolved after the casters (i.e. Tali):

Lucerne hammer: (1d20+13)[*21*] for (1d12+20)[*26*] piercing cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+6 power attack, +2/+3 bull's strength)

----------


## farothel

"It warned others," she called out to her companions, having understood what the thing had said.  She felt the wave of negative energy wash over her, but she managed to deflect most of its power.  She then moved up and quickly activating her smite power, she gave a the minotaur a good wallop with her glaive, 

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move to 10ft (my reach)
attack (using smite evil and power attack): (1d20+10)[*20*] for damage: (1d10+21)[*30*] (add 6 more damage if this minotaur is an evil outsider).  Smite evil automatically bypasses any Damage reduction.
AC 22 for this round.

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 31/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 20, *CMD* 20, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 6, *Will* 9, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## DrK

With all the zombies felled Leonius and Jessica charge up the stairs, Leonius taking savage blow from its horns as he presses forward. As he takes the impact the horns tangle in his shield and sword arm and the blade goes wild. From downstairs a pair of arrows fly past, one missing, the other bouncing off the minotaur's shaggy hide. Gashur lunges up from the base of the stairs, the tip of the lucerne hammer ripping deeply into its thigh before Jessica prays to Iomedae and her glaive glows with power, as the glaive strikes there is a blast of power and the blade seems to shear through its face and head! The beast falling....

_So with the massive damage output from Gashur and Jessica (he took the extra damage from being an evil outsider) he's killed in a pair of hits. Your melee team are pretty savage!_

With the minotaur dead and toppling backwards the hallway beyond can be seen by the wounded Leonius and Jessica. At the top of the spiral stairs, a wide hall stretches for thirty feet before ending in a door. Two alcoves on both sides of the hall hold torches that burn with white light. Each torch illuminates a pedestal, on each of which rests a battered and broken steel helm. Both Jessica and Leonius are sad at the sight, the mangled helms on display were, until recently, the helms of the first two crusaders confirmed to have died in the First Crusade

----------


## u-b

Gashur gulps a potion of invisibility and hurries upstairs to see who exactly has been warned.

*Spoiler*
Show

Two rounds worth of actions (get & gulp, double move).

Stealth: (1d20+13)[*27*] to even hear Gashur (inc. +10 elixir of hiding, -5 full speed) with extra +20 to pinpoint his location without _See Invis_
Perception: (1d20+7)[*20*]

Not raging for the moment.

----------


## DrK

Gashur, momentarily fatigued from the rage he had felt downstairs bounds up to the 30ft long hallway as well and see's the same long hallway and the draped alcoves with the shattered helms as the others. The large double doors at the far end that lead to the wardstone chambers are closed, although he can hear a shrill woman shout at other "creatures" beyond the double doors - the muffled words along the lines "get ready, you over there...."

----------


## u-b

Gashur stops next to the door and, taking the advantage of the fact that no hostile forces seem to have a line of sight to him, shouts: *"They are not guarding the stairs! Behind this door here!"* Then he gets the rod of cancellation ready for use.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 4/28 (temporary 10/34)
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Shield Other (Tali, 4h), Bless (+1 morale to attack and vs. fear, 1 minute?), Shield of Faith (+2, 3 mins), Aid (6tHP, 3 mins)

Taking a moment to truly assess the damage from the minotaur strike, Leonius pulls another potion from his bandolier and quaffs it. He invokes the aid of Iomedae on himself. He feels truly selfish doing this, but so far his pain and efforts to take the brunt of the damage has paid off.

Can you spare some healing for an old crusader? he asks Jessica. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Drinking a CLW potion. Casting Aid on myself for (1d8+4)[*6*] temporary HP
Casting Shield of Faith
Asking Jessica for some Lay on Hands.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali runs up the stairs with the others, positioning herself up against one side of the door frame and ready to rush in and unleash cleansing fire on the invaders along with the others!

----------


## farothel

"Sure," Jessica said, quickly laying on hands to close Leonius' wounds before she headed after the rest to be ready on top for whatever demons and assorted idiots would be there.  Just before the door was opened, she cast protection from evil on herself to have a bit more protection.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


lay on hands: (2d6)[*4*]

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 31/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 11, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* Protection vs evil (4 min)

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *21* / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 4, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 2 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 10/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 136/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 49/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 48/60 rnds. *Shield* 40/40 


Talisin followed the rest up the stairs, he had remembered from Irabeth's briefing that Jeslyn was a demonic priestess, that likely met they would face more spells, and he had had quite enough with gouts of boiling bile, noxious clouds, and streams of fire and flame, even if from the lovely sorceress. This time he would keep his distance, just in case.

As everyone took there positions he summoned a barrier of invisible force, and focused on his bow imbuing it with some of his arcane essence, with Gashur still invisible he offered similar illusionary magics to his comrades and the battered cleric nodded his head, Talisin called the spell to mind and touch the blood and gore spattered dented armour of Leonius and the cleric _vanished_...  

With his companions taking up positions he readied himself near an alcove about five and half metres from the door, from there he could see the portal while hopefully far enough to avoid the brunt of whatever might face them once it opened.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


As discussed in OOC will buff in the 2 "pre door rounds", Shield and Arcane enhancement followed by Vanish on Leonius.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong had to let the song fall after the battle, he can't maintain much longer (3 rounds left).

But the team had done very well so far, so he likely won't need much more.

Mong stood with his sword ready as were about to open the door. He readies one last song to when door opens, "Some people say a man is made outta mud
A poor man's made outta muscle and blood
Muscle and blood and skin and bones
A mind that's a-weak and a back that's strong

You load 16 tons, what do you get?
Another day older and deeper in debt
St. Cayden, don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T22o...Y_48kY&index=3

----------


## DrK

The heroes assemble outside the door, bloodied, battered but unobowed Leonius heals before Talisin causes him to vanish from sight. The others prepare in their own, knowing that the battle on the other side will be fierce! At a signal the door is thrown open to be greeted by a screech of rage and sight of the room beyond. The semi-circular room's original purpose is unclear, but now it seems  to be a trophy hall of some sort. A low stone pedestal sits on the  floor at the far side of the chamber under a domed ceiling. Atop  the pedestal is an iron, barbed cage-and within the cage sits a  chunk of softly glowing white stone....



The caged wardstone however is 50ft away, and between you and it stands a row of 4 heavily armed cultists, the 4 of them, garbed in dark black iron breastplates festooned with spikes and dangling chains adorned with grisly trophies of crusaders (hand and scalps etc...) each clutching a glaives with wicked sharp edges, a miasma of dangerous menace surrounds each of them. Behind them is a mad looking woman clutching a  scythe in a hand a sharp bony claw. She shrieks again loudly, *"NOOO, YOU SHALL NOT HAVE IT. MINAGHO PROMISED ME POWER WHEN WE SHE GETS HERE... YOU SHALL NOT HAVE IT.... I WILL NOT BE DENIED"* as she screams her clawed hand moves and dark energy swirls around her. 


_
The room is 50ft wide and 30ft wide
You are entering from the "bottom". The Wardstone cage is 40ft away
The line of 4 cultists is 20ft from the door and Jeslyn is behind them. They look "readied" 

Initiative 
Leonius, Tali, Talisin
EVIL
Gashur, Mong, Jessica

As everyone knew of each other and all parties were waiting and readied there are no surprise rounds


_

----------


## RCgothic

As soon as the door opens Tali dashes just inside and catches three of the cultists in a fan of red hot flames!

*Spoiler*
Show


Gap of 10ft to the cultists to catch them within 15ft.

Burning hands Reflex DC15 for half  (4d4+8)[*18*]

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 10/28 (temporary 16/34)
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Bless (+1 morale to attack and vs. fear, 4 minutes), Shield of Faith (+2, 3 mins), Aid (6tHP, 3 mins)

The Inheritor guide our blades! Leonius shouts magically enhanced and steps inside the room, hoping he magic disguises him enough.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Bless.
Move inside room to intercept melee guys but not as a central "tank" but more on a flanking position. Stepping on the side the ston is NOT.
Stealth check (1d20+15)[*28*] (-5 from armor, +20 from Invis)

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *21* / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 5, *Ref* 5, *Will* 4, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 1 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 9/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 135/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 48/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 47/60 rnds. *Shield* 39/40 


The doors are opened and like a flash Tali darts in, Talisin hears the flames and screams and sees bodies crumple, he assume Leonius and Gashur and making ready to secure the stone and rushes forward to try to remove any obstacles, seeing one guard smouldering but still standing he lets loose a pair of arrows, hoping it will be enough to bring the cultist down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move up, Swift Arcane Accuracy, Spell strike/combat w/ Acid Splash against injured guard
*Attack 1* - (1d20+12)[*27*] *Damage 1* - (2d6+3)[*6*] Good Aligned, Cold Iron
*Attack 2* - (1d20+12)[*26*] *Damage 2* - (2d6+3)[*11*] Good Aligned, Cold Iron + *Acid Splash* - (1d3)[*3*] Acid

*Spoiler: Ghetto Map*
Show

*U* *W* *D D*
5 5 5 5
5 5 5 5
5 5 *T* 5
==___==
5 5 5 *t* 5

----------


## DrK

The doors open and Tali floats in gracefully before releasing a great gout of golden fire, two of the cultists catching the worst of it, their armour glowing red hot searing their skin as lank hair and greasy skin alights and two drop smoking dead to the ground, the third burned down one side of his face, his pain is short lived as two arrows thud into him and send him tumbling to the ground! Behind Tali she hears clanking as Leonius moves invisibly and a feeling of calmness exudes from him and wishes over the heroes

Jeslyn, the mad scythe wielding cripple points and screams the cultist ti the door and the man charges forward to thrust his glaive at Jessica 

_Runs past Leonius if he wants an AoO
Charges Jessica (1d20+8)[19] dam (1d10+4)[12]

_

Jeslyn points at Tali, a snarled *Deskaris kiss for you my sweet*  as her words hit Talis mind trying to freeze her in place even as the vile oracle limps up to Tali scythe in hand

_Casts hold person on Tali DC17 will to resist
Move to Tali ( get ready for that scythe CDG next round )_

*Players to post. Post in any order but Ill resolve Mong, Gashur and Jessica first before Tali/Leonius and Mong.
Also the cultists reach covers the full width of the double door*

----------


## farothel

"Let me show you how to do this," Jessica said, as the cultist came to her and she had to move to the side as the glaive just missed and scraped off her armour plates.  Then she went on the offensive, trying to take out the cultist with one big swing before moving towards the last person standing

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


attack: (1d20+7)[*22*] (using power attack), damage: (1d10+13)[*18*]
if this kills the cultist, move towards the last one standing (stopping at 10ft for my reach).  If it's not killed, I'll just stay here.

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 31/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 11, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* Protection vs evil (4 min)

----------


## u-b

Gashur moves in, supposedly unseen by anyone, and quickly comes to a conclusion that it's "Plan B" as it seems easier to finish the lone defender than to reach the wardstone in what sort of cage it is. Holding the rod with his teeth for the moment, Gashur takes a position to the side of the woman, out of anyone's way, and readies to smash her as soon as she tries to do anything sensible or leave his reach.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move up to 40 feet while getting the rod out of his hand and into his teeth. This movement is presumably enough. Positioning out of everyone's way, but in such a way to _still_ have the woman within the hammer's reach if she steps either forward or backward. Ready to smash her head if she attacks, casts or what not. Also an AoO if she e.g. steps back and casts or moves carelessly.

Lucerne hammer 1 (AoO or readied): (1d20+15)[*32*] vs flatfooted AC for (1d12+20)[*25*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+6 power attack, +2/+3 bull's strength, +2/+0 invisible)
Lucerne hammer 2 (readied or AoO): (1d20+13)[*14*] for (1d12+20)[*24*] bludgeoning cold iron (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+6 power attack, +2/+3 bull's strength)

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong slashes hard on Jeslyn, flanking if possible since he has amazing speed.

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Ragesong 1 useage (10 used today earlier), (8 Str/Con, +2 Will), grants party (+2 Str/Con, +1 Will), Lesser Celestial Blood: While raging, melee attacks bypass DR, +1d6 points of Dam on evil outsider, Bless (+1 hit/fear), Flank +2 hit, Fast heal 8 while singing, Expeditious Retreat (+30 speed)
 AC: 16 () HP: 43/43
 touch: 12, ff: 13, CMD: 19
 Saves: +9 (+4)/+4/+7 (+2)
 Speed: 70 feet (30+10+30)

(1d20+12)[*16*]
(1d8+8)[*13*]

Not sure if Jeslyn is outsider but 
*Celestial* - (1d6)[*4*]Bypass DR evil. Also Cold Iron.

----------


## RCgothic

It takes only a moment for Tali to realise how out of position she's put herself, but that moment is long enough. Before she can even cry out, she finds herself bound tightly by magic, unable to voluntarily move a muscle!

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 10/28 (temporary 16/34)
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Bless (+1 morale to attack and vs. fear, 4 minutes), Shield of Faith (+2, 3 mins), Aid (6tHP, 3 mins)

As the cleric rushes back to aid the held mage, she is suddenly enveloped by a yellow shining orb of energy.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Protection from Evil on Tali for another saving throw, with a +2 morale bonus and a +2 resistance bonus (from the spell itself taking effect).

----------


## RCgothic

As the shining orb envelopes her, Tali suddenly recoils from the limping crone as the magic releases control of her limbs.

_"And Iomedae's flame for you!"_ she cries as a searing lance of flame envelopes Jeslyn, arcing to her unfortunate minion almost as an afterthought!

*Spoiler*
Show


5ft step away
Jeslyn Burning Arc (4d6+8)[*28*] REFLEX DC16 for half
Minion Burning Arc (2d6+4)[*13*] REFLEX DC16 for half

----------


## TankLaser007

*Talisin Caiseal*
*Init* 4, *HP* *21* / 24.5, *DR* -, *Speed* Land: 30' *AC* 22, *Touch* 14, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 19, *Fort* 4, *Ref* 5, *Will* 4, *CMB* 5, *Arcane Points* 0 / 8
*Conditions:* *Arcane Enhancement:* 8/10 rnds; *Align Weapon (Good)* 134/190 rnds; *Rage Song:* +2 Str/Con, +1 Wil Sv; *Cat's Grace:* 47/100 rnds; *Abundant Ammo:* 46/60 rnds. *Shield* 38/40 


Talisin steps up into the door to bring Jesslyn into proper sight and fires a pair of cold iron arrows at the vile cleric.

*Spoiler: OCC*
Show


Move up and fire same as previous round, ranged spell combat/trike w/ Acid Splash and Arcane Accuracy.

*Attack 1* - (1d20+11)[*30*] *Damage 1* - (2d6+3)[*8*] Good Aligned, Cold Iron
*Attack 2* - (1d20+11)[*27*] *Damage 2* - (2d6+3)[*9*] Good Aligned, Cold Iron + *Acid Splash* - (1d3)[*3*] Acid

----------


## DrK

Pandemonium continues to rage but the heroes gain the upper hand! Jessica effortlessly cuts down the foolish cultist opposing her and move to engage the club footed oracle glistening with dark menace. Beside her the unseen Gashur stealthily approaches from behind Leonius runs up behind Tali and the glowing aura breaks the mental block allowing the sorceress to step back, flames engulfing Jeslyn who screams! Mong runs in but his blow is blocked by the spinning scythe but she is not quick enough as two arrows thud into her! Even as she swings at Mong there is a sickening crunch as Gashur appears from nowhere the hammer smashing into her shoulder, the blow enough to garner him the second swing of the scythe

_
Round 1
Jessica kills last cultist and moves to threaten Jeslyn
Gashur moves to threaten invisibly and Ready is triggered when she swings at Mong
Mong moves up to Jeslyn and misses 

Round 2
Talisin fires hitting twice
Leonius moves invisibly and frees up Tali
Tali now free steps back and flames her 

Fully buffed Jeslyn attacks Mong, then 5ft step to hit Gashur 
Vs Mong (1d20+11)[12] dam (2d4+16)[21]
Vs Gashur (1d20+11)[25] dam (2d4+16)[22]


_

----------


## u-b

Having taken the hit, Gashur is impressed. Having been scythed all the way through the lung, he's pretty sure he'll be done with if he takes any more. He doubts the bitch will have the chance, though. He drops the rod and the hammer and just tries to rip her apart and eat her face.

*Spoiler*
Show

Claw: (1d20+12)[*13*] for (1d4+14)[*17*] bludgeoning and slaching (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+4 power attack, +2/+2 bull's strength)
Claw: (1d20+12)[*21*] for (1d4+14)[*17*] bludgeoning and slaching (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+4 power attack, +2/+2 bull's strength)
Bite: (1d20+12)[*28*] for (1d4+14)[*17*] bludgeoning, piercing and slaching (incl. +2/+2 rage, -2/+4 power attack, +2/+2 bull's strength)

Raging, so AC 13 for the round.

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## farothel

Jessica takes a step to make sure the woman has to divide her attention and then tries to split her in two with a mighty heave of her glaive.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


attack: (1d20+9)[*24*] (using power attack), damage: (1d10+13)[*22*]

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 4, *Init* 1, *HP* 31/34, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 13, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 11, *CMB* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* 4   
*silversheen, MC Greatsword*  +10 (2d6+6, 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +9 (1d8+4, x2)
*reach 10ft glaive +1*  +9 (1d10+7, x3)
*  full plate* (+9 Armor, +1 Dex, +2 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* Protection vs evil (4 min)

----------


## DrK

Even as Jeslyn lashes out left and right with the gleaming scythe Gashur and Jessica strike! The troglodytes claws and bit scoring two deep hits that rips vast shreds off the oracle before Jessica spins her glaive and strikes Jeslyn hard in the chest. With an anguished screech she falls backwards blood spraying into the air before with clubbed foot twitching she finally dies 

The wardstone in its twisted metallic spiked cage glitters encased in its bars at the far end of the room. Distantly you can hear the sounds of shouting and screaming from a nearby street and the clash of steel upon steel.

----------


## u-b

Gashur picks up the rod, then draws a wand and starts zapping it, again and again, to heal himself. *"I think we are moderately in hurry, so do check for traps, magic and such, but make it quick. Then poke the stone with a stick and we'll proceed with the mission."*

*Spoiler*
Show

1. How large and heavy does the fragment actually seem?
2. Gashur has an adamantine morning star in case the cage is in any way problematic. Not sure about using it on the stone as we might end up with a few magical fragments and then the rod will not work and crushing the whole thing to dust will not be practical.

Healing to full: (1d8+1)[*3*] (1d8+1)[*3*] (1d8+1)[*5*] (1d8+1)[*9*] (1d8+1)[*5*] (1d8+1)[*4*] (1d8+1)[*2*] (1d8+1)[*8*]

----------


## TankLaser007

As Jesslyn crashed to the floor, Talisin hurries towards the cage as Gashur retrieves the null rod, the magus examines the structure for locks or signs of arcane or mundane traps.

*Spoiler: OCC*
Show


Possible rolls:
*Perception* - (1d20+7)[*20*]
*Knowledge Arcana* - (1d20+12)[*20*]
*Spellcraft* - (1d20+12)[*22*]
*Disable Device* - (1d20+10)[*28*]

----------


## DrK

The cage appears to be a demon forged steel that glows with power, a field of force between the bars preventing the wardstone being reached. At closer inspection the largest surviving chunk of wardstone is about 150lbs and the size of a human torso.

Talisin examined the cage and finds a cunningly wrought key hole on the top of it, something that goes well as a set of keys is also found on Jeslyns belt pouch amidst a cluster of bits and bobs. As the key slips into the lock the cage opens up into cunningly wrought segments like petals opening on an ugly flower exposing the wardstone

_Jeslyn loot
Scythe +1
Amulet of natural armour +1 shaped like Deskari holy symbol 
Ragged red cloak of resistance +2
Scrolls dispel magic (2), mass cure light wounds, hold person 
350gp of Obsidian 

_

The wardstone sits there on the pedastal, a pulsing glowing fragment of the Gift of Iomedae. You all take breath, the rod of cancellation held nearby and it will just take a moment to tap the Rod onto the glowing rock.

----------


## u-b

*"Okay, people, get ready to pack the papers and the valuables and be on our way. I will be outside to watch for anyone incoming."*

Since the plan was agreed upon beforehand and he does not want to introduce dubious deviations, Gashur hits the wardstone with the rod, has it somehow confirmed that it has worked, finishes every victim that is still potentially alive, then goes to watch out of the front door.

----------


## RCgothic

"Agreed, let's do this quickly! It sounds like the others may need our help!" Tali says.

----------


## DrK

With Jeslyn and the defenders dead and tye cage opened Gashur approaches the wardstone, scaled clawed hands grasping the Rod of Cancellation. The rod trembling in his hand, although whether its the rod itself or his nerves its hard to tell.

As he reaches out the rod the second it touches the crystal there is a tremendous explosion of light, sound and fury that blots out everything! You are all engulfed in light and for a second you feel your body and soul being ripped apart before you land back in the room. A brilliant light emanating from each you and filling you with a strange energy that seems to pulse and vibrate within each of you!
An unexpected side effect of the wardstone's destruction occurs. If the holy energies stored in all of the wardstones were the waters of a vast lake formed by a dam, then the fragment just destroyed was the plug in that dam holding the waters back. Rather than simply diffusing the wardstone's border as theEagle Watch theorized (and thus removing the border from possible corruption), all of the energies of the wardstones along the border rush out of the " hole" caused by the final destruction of the last and largest fragment of the Kenabres stone.

_You all level up to level 5 and with immediate effect are fully healed and all spells (including the new ones) are active. In addition the rush of power means you are mythic creatures! Gain your firstMythic rank choose a pathway, choose a feat and your campaign trait will also level up._

This event does not go unnoticed. All along the border, other wardstones flash with golden light as well, momentarily supercharging their effects. Thousands of demons are destroyed by the flash of light, and many more are wounded. The attacks along the borders suddenly cease, and the surviving demons flee back into the depths of the Worldwound, thus they do not witness the wardstones fade into total inertness. Although the defenders rejoice at the unexpected pulse of energy, the fact that their greatest defense has apparently burned itself out is cause for concern.

Bathed in the energy from the wardstone pulse a series of images and visions are played in front each of you still stunned, you receive a vision of the first wardstone being erected in the Kite here in Kenabres in 4639 AR, in a ritual involving the aid of the Hand of the Inheritor-the herald of Iomedae: a golden, winged angel with a halo of small swords around his head. This event happens soon after the Second Crusade begins.
The second vision begins almost 30 years later. In the year 4665 AR, the PCs see a vision of a 20-year-old Hulrun leading the burning of dozens of supposed " witches" in the courtyard of the Kite before the wardstone. This event launches the Second Crusade.
Another span of decades flickers past, now in the year 4692 AR, you all see a vision of Khorramzadeh the Storm King leading a brazen attack on Kenabres. The Storm King manages to strike a resounding blow with his sword against the wardstone, which suffers only the tiniest of cracks as the balor's sword shatters. Khorramzadeh is then attacked and forced to flee when the silver dragon Terendelev nearly kills him-this event launches the Fourth Crusade.
More time passes and now you recognise the city and some of the leaders. In the year 4712 AR, the vision follows a young Irabeth chasing a burly dwarven man-Staunton Vhane (leader of the Hammers of Heaven mercenary group) into the courtyard containing the wardstone. Both paladins are heavily wounded, and as Staunton backs against the wardstone, smoke rises and he screams in pain. He ducks to avoid one of Irabeth's blows, then manages to smash her knee with his hammer, dropping her to the ground. Staunton seems ready to deliver a death blow, but the sound of approaching soldiers forces him instead to back away and summon a fiendish giant wasp that he swiftly mounts and then flies away to the north, abandoning Kenabres.
Leaving the city you see a vision of Minagho, a beautiful demonic woman with a long thin tail, clawed hands, and curling horns protruding from where her eyes should be, placing the wardstone fragment in this room and of Jeslyn using a wish granted by Minagho to create the cage around it before Minagho teleports away.
Finally you see a vision of an event they know will now never happen-Areelu Vorlesh using a deep purple Nahyndrian crystal the size of a human's head to corrupt the fragment, causing the entire border to flash with nauseating mauve fire that devastates the border cities and transforms countless crusaders into half-fiend slaves of the Worldwound.

As you stagger backwards, still glowing from the fires of the Wardstone and unsure of the wave of destruction you have imagined up and down the border destroying countless thousands of demons the air shimmers in front of you! 


The  beautiful and deadly looking projection of a Queen amongst succubi looks at you and magic rolls outwards before fading into nothing, a few shards of wardstone glittering were they lied wedged in the walls. 

Areelu Vorlesh's projection from the Abyss via her ancient magical imaginlens appears as a somewhat transparent beautiful demonic woman with batlike wings, a horned brow, and glowing red eyes. She regards the room with a smoldering, furious expression the speaks. *This only delays your kind's extinction. But at least I can take steps to hasten your own."* The witch seems frustrated when her mass suffocation spell fails to affect you all and she says, *The death throes of your wardstone seem to be protecting you from my magic. matter. They cannot protect you from my slaves!"* With this, Areelu spreads wide her arms and a rift tears open in reality. Demons appear at the edge slavering and ferocious beyond them the PCs catch glimpses of even greater demons preparing to enter-vrocks, glabrezus, even a marilith-when suddenly the energy infusing you  pulses back outward.. As this happens, the powerful energy hits the Abyssal rift and slams it shut-Areelu screams in pain as the magical feedback tears into her body, breaking bones and shredding her wings. An instant later, her projected image vanishes-her connection to the Material Plane has been severed and she has been critically ( but not mortally) wounded,

----------


## RCgothic

"That was... Did you guys feel all that?!" Tali asks, shocked by all the images, the fresh feeling of power, and the near-appearance of the Succubus Queen herself!

"All the wardstones... The rod wasn't supposed to do that! Was it...?" the half-elf turns to Jessica to seek her friend's thoughts. "That's... that's really bad! ... Although..."

Tali takes on an introspective look as she considers the ramifications.

"It looked like the wardstones at least threw back the demons with their final immolation... And... And actually, surely if one wardstone could be corrupted, so could any other? Surely they'd have been a liability? We may have lost our biggest defence, but it looked like the demons were reeling too! And Areelu Vorlesh herself was gravely injured! Perhaps we have some time... We need to speak with Irabeth and Arivishnial and decide what to do next."

Tali's face takes on a determined look as she continues to think, apparently no longer questioning her place among those at the centre of the portentous events unfolding around her.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong was filled with energy like never he ever felt. The energy flowed through him like he was struck by lightning. "The Power!"

"What were those images? Was that the past? Will we have to fight that..."
Mong felt stronger than he ever felt. This is good, his gods would be pleased.

"I don't like the idea that we must destroy other wardstones. But I did like how that one went done. I feel like we can take an army of those lesser demons now. 
But those bigger ones, maybe we need to recruit more allies... Even the odds?"

----------


## u-b

Gashur is _terribly_ impressed, but is not quick to analyze all repercussions and consequences. He'll have to think about it, and he is not a great thinker. He is also unsure if this one stone anyhow affected demons in this city and, if it didn't, what those demons will do. He tries to act like nothing much have changed in the planning. *"We'll have to talk about it, but now we have to pack and evacuate. I'll be downstairs and see if either side of this conflict will come to us."* Then he does just that, hiding near the entrance to Gray Garrison, and looking outside.

*Spoiler*
Show




> _You all level up to level 5 and with immediate effect are fully healed and all spells (including the new ones) are active._


What about other daily abilities?

----------


## DrK

In the wardstone room the heroes discuss the images and the vast pulse of deific power that seems to have destroyed demonic armies up and down the border, and the more troubling image of the future that did not come to pass of the the demons doing the same to the soldiers of the Crusade
Its the as they search Jeslyns body and that of the fallen cultists that Tali and Talisin notice the fragments of the wardstone, just six of them scattered on the floor but still with a hint of the power the stone once had.

_Loot
6 wardstone fragments 

4 potions Cure light, 1 potion lesser restore, 1 potion see invisibility 
4 MW spikes breastplates
4 MW glaives 

_

Leaving the others to the room upstairs Gashur hastens down to the ground floor past the despoiled fountain filled with zombie crusaders, past the ruined and desecrated temple, past the small welcome shrine to the door and there he can hear cheering! 

And after a few minutes he sees a rag tag band of defenders emerging across the ruined square. Most are injured, some limp, some wield broken weapons but Irabeth leads them and she waves at Gashur, her strong voice carrying across the square Did you manage it? Did you destroy the fragment? We were fighting in the streets but were outnumbered and trapped. Then a wave of light erupted from this direction and every demon, undead beast or tiefling caught fire and erupted into flames.

She moves to embrace the troglodyte and then grins. Are the others alive, have you all survived? Come let me speak with the others and we can return to the Defenders Heart. Even as she speaks she spies the bodies of Lords Hulrun and Nyserian

----------


## u-b

*"Yeah we did it. And we overdid it. I mean, all the stones blew up if we are to trust out visions. All the demons along the whole border got hit. Serves them well, but this changes the landscape, so you'll have a lot to think of. Everyone of us is alive. Sorting the loot and the papers trying to pack them and leave. We weren't sure the demons here were hit as well. We should go in and tell them to take time. There is some real-time coordination room of theirs that might be interesting, we haven't time to search it all through."*

----------


## farothel

"I... don't know," Jessica said to Tali, "there might be a way to bring them back, but I wouldn't know what it is.  We'll have to try before the demons come back.  They have received a serious beating, but they will be back at some point."

She was still wondering about the vision and what had happened.  She started collecting the stuff they could find here, including the shards of the wardstone.  They might be useful in the future.
"Lets get the stuff we found along the way and move back," she suggested, "if the demons are really gone, we can come back later with some others."

----------


## TankLaser007

That was all a bit much to process. Try as he might, even now, the image of Areelu Vorlesh accursed Queen of succibi haunted his mind. he shook his head. Even though it was but an instant he recalled his time with the Fumeiyoshi coven, and feared perhaps the stain upon his soul was still there. He shifted nervously, sure that Leonius and Jessica could see his past transgressions somehow. 

A shiver ran down his spine as he remembered seeing all those "witches" being burnt, and that treacherous Dwarf, the stone had burnt him, the half-elf ran a slim finger along one of the still glowing shards of wardstone. Nothing. He breathed a small sigh of relief. Gashur had left, Lady Jessica and Tali were conversing as the Paladin gathered up some of the artefacts, *"I'll check the library quickly, and meet you bellow."*, he said rapidly as he took off down the stairs and hall. 

He need a bit of time to fully process what had happened, he felt changed somehow, the visions, it seemed were more than simply remote viewing or a shared psychometric experience. He felt his arcane understanding and potency was somehow augmented, by it all, he felt empowered somehow. Even now as he made his way to the library, his mind was already racing with expand knowledge, various magical formulae, spells, and rituals all seemed to lay before him like so many books. While only theoretical, at present, he was sure that just as the visions he had seen were true so too were this unearthed arcana now blossoming in his mind's eye.

He nocked an arrow and half drew his bow as he pushed open the doors to the library and scanned the room within...

----------


## DrK

As Irabeth and the surviving troops flood into the Gray Garrison they are all overjoyed to see the heroes, cheers, slaps on the backs and hugs to celebrate shared between the surviving soldiers and the newly minted heroes of Kenaberes. 

With the aid of the troops Gashur and Talsisin look around the war room and the library. In amongst the details are requests (well demands) from the fallen Lilitu Minagho for troops stolen from the citadel in Drezen and troops pulled out of Kenabares to attack the more southern reaches of Mendev. The information on the troops in the city is happily less relevant now after the pulse of the stone destroyed them all. In addition slipped into the files and folder are a combat manual, a well regarded Manual of war  and a scroll of restoration written in a neat hand. 

-

The next day Irabeth pulls you into the common room at the Defenders Heart where more cheering and scenes of celebration are happening, something youve seen all over the city during the day as survivors, impressively more than you expected appear crawling out of the ruins and the hidden cellars or returning from the hits and cabins and woods nearby. 

Arivishnal is led into the room along with Quentys and led to your table. Tye effects were spectacular. We had not envisioned such a response. I know it seems bad that the power of the wardstones has been depleted but you have unveiled a flaw in them. One that we didnt realise but that Storm King has been planning for decades. 

Quentys shakes his head, guiding the elfs hand to his cup of wine. *If the demonic crystal, this nahyndrian crystal, had been used the very borders of the Worldwound would have been extended to engulf Mendev and it would have gone the way of Sarkosis.* He pauses and looks to the heroes. *The wardstones destruction did it hit you? Did you feel effected.*

At that question Arivishnal turns his sightless eyes towards you all, a thin smile on his pale face The stones power was immense. But if you have absorbed even a fraction of it then you could bring about great change.

Any further comments are delayed as the doors crash open and Irabeth walks in, the paladin looking strange in a stout leather and green workmanlike dress rather than plate and with a limping Aneiva leaning on her side. Tali, Leonius, all of you. Thank you so much, you have saved Kenaberes and more importantly saved my love. she pauses to offer Irabeth a kiss on her check, Now, we have news, advance scouts from the 5th army. The Queen, Queen Galefrey herself is coming here. They set out when Kenaberes fell and have been marching for many days now.

Irabeth joins you, dropping into a seat beside you all. The green skin brighter and cleaner now the threat to the city seems to be resolved she also nods and smiles. The nation has been saved, you were instrumental in doing that. Im sure the Queen would like to meet you once she has arrived and completed her inspections tomorrow.


_You have about 48 hours of downtime to do what you want with 
There is a opportunity to sell your loot and buy some new stuff if youd like or to chat with various NPCs and other folk in town 

_

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

*At the wardstone:*
The energy enveloping them felt familiar and yet alien to the aasimar. The light is soothing yet harsh. He knew this must be Iomedae's will. He opens himself fully for the foreign energies, and yet only a fraction of it washes over him, enters him. He knew if he took the full brunt of it he would evaporate like the demons, the fiendblooded, the vile and wicked. The priest almost drops to his knees in awe and thankfulness. It was over. They won. But then it hit him. He steels himself, and after the wonder and confusion of his allies, he simply says:

We have just turned the tide. Welcome to the Fourth Crusade. he closes. Not a smile on his face, but grim determination.

*At the Defender's Heart:*
The chaplain smiles at the praise. We could not have done it without Irabeth's valiant charge into the unknown. Her soldiers and she deserve as much glory, if not more. My companions are extraordinarily skilled, and they managed that much and more without special blessings or powers.  

Quentys interrupts with his own questions. Leonius nods. Yes, it did. The Inheritor's blessings were renewed completely. We were healed. In fact our minds and bodies were mended completely. I cannot help but ask what exactly the nature of these wardstones is...it is quite. And another interruption followed. Telum is annoyed, as suddenly he hears the Queen's name drop. 

While my absolute loyalty lies with the Queen and Mendev, I cannot help but note that there has been quite an oversight on her inquisitors. Hulrun was killed relatively early, but that still does not explain why no inquisitor could find Deskari's minions before it was too late. In my humble position as priest to Iomedae and defender of Kenabres, questions still must be asked if the Queen were to listen. He looks at Tali. But maybe you can find kinder words for that, Tali.

Leonius turns to Irabeth and draws the fiend-bane blade. Did you loose something, Ser Irabeth? His smile is kind, yet inquisitive. This belongs to your family, and yet according to the documents, you sold it? Is there anything I - we can help with? And would you want it back? My skills with the blade are rusty and only enhanced by guidance of Iomedae. If you can find a viable replacement for me, I would return it to you.

----------


## u-b

Gashur has a bit sour mood through all those celebrations and, in fact, takes a minimal part. Now that he has time to think about it, he cannot get his mind off acquiring a _personal_ demonic enemy of high enough power to crush him like a bug any time there is no wardstone around and, wait, there will never be a wardstone around... So much for serving her term and moving on. He had absolutely no idea how he is going to resolve this situation without getting dead and that chewed on him. Not that he was a coward, no, but this seemed so much out of his league that he had to wonder if he had a better chance trying to stay with his tribe. Still, some part of him was prod of the accomplishment, so he managed to smile, shake hands, drink, tell everyone how he smashed those demons and cultists, and, well, that's about it. When he is informed he's to meet some sort of queen, he is less than happy, but it's not like there was a way out of the situation. You don't normally say "no" to a queen, heh? So he set forth to make sure he is a proper sight (that is, with two days of downtime, he would be expected to be washed from all that blood he had lost and to have his equipment fixed) and then to see about his own business, which, from now on, seemed to be preparing to kill more of the demonic lot...

----------


## farothel

After taking a bath and having something to eat, Jessica will write her report for her superiors and after that, she will go down to the common room to see how her companions are doing.  She would also start asking around to have an enchantment placed on her greatsword.  She really wants to fight with it again, but with an enchantment it would work better against the demons.

----------


## RCgothic

Tali rejoices Irabeth and the distraction teams survived their mission. When she hears the Queen is coming and will want an audience she makes efforts to make herself presentable but unlike the others there isn't anything in particular she wants to craft or purchase.

----------


## DrK

A hectic 2 days pass in the city of Kenaberes. Kenabres after the fall is a very different city-whereas  before the attack it boasted a population of 12,330 souls,  now only a scant 5200 remain, or have returned from where they hid outside the walls as the city burned-barely half its  original number. The city feels broken and empty, yet  as you wander around or share  drinks and stores in the Defender's Heart, glimpses of hope shine in the eyes of  her people. 

Irabeth you have barely seen as she musters the defences and starts to slowly try and rebuild. Even Arishvinal and Quentys have been absent, both spending mucb of their at the library trying to see what books and scrolls survived. Aneiva though has spent much of her time in the Defender's Heart common room happily chatting with survivors, offering advice for how to search the ruins and playing dice or cards with the likes of Tali and Mong.  With so many injured there has been much demand on Lady Jessica and Leonius to help with healing.

On the thrid day though there is a great peal of trumpets and you can all excitedly join the throng in the  streets near the Defender Heart (the new defacto city hall) as the advance elemnts of the 5th Crusades Army of the North arrives, the royal banner of Mendev in its van!  You catch a glimpse of her amidst the packed ranks of weary armoured cursaders all shrouded in dust. The Queen is young, but attractive, an earnest zeal glows in her eyes and she suits the armour that she wears as a Queen of a Crusade.

 

Galfrey is the eldest daughter of the last prince of Mendev who died under mysterious circumstances on a diplomatic mission to Sarkoris in 4601 AR. She was quickly crowned and has remained the head of state ever since. The Queen looks like a young woman in her late twenties, but is actually over 100 years old. She has maintained her youthful appearance and vitality thanks to powerful magic, including two drafts of the precious sun orchid elixir if the rumours are to be beleived.

Galfrey originally championed Aroden, and was a paladin of the Last Azlanti until his mysterious death five years after she rose to the throne. She organized Mendev's defense against the demonic armies invading from the newly opened Worldwound, joining with the forces of the church of Iomedae when these arrived to launch the First Crusade against the demons. During this period, she converted to the worship of Iomedae and retrained herself as her paladin. Galfrey initially fought against the second wave of demons that emerged from the Worldwound, but ordered a retreat from Sarkoris when it became evident that this army was larger and better organized than the previous one and that it would be impossible to win a direct campaign against it. This decision was highly controversial, but allowed the crusaders the time to erect the wardstones to contain the demons within the ruins of Sarkoris. Now, as the 5th crusade dawns many within Mendev are saying that her time may soon be up. that she has ruled too long and its time for a change!

---

The queen and her retinue of Royal Guards, all wearing splendid mithral full plate with long gilded greatswords on the their backs soon arrive in the square by the Defender's Heart. Old Kimroth limps out, eyes boggling as him and his cooks and wenches form a rough cricle to welcome the Queen and her shining escort of nobility. Irabeth soon descends and is warmly welcomed by the Queen, as is you notice sourly, Horgus Gwern clad in silks once more. You watch and then turn to see the throng of the 5000 soliders of the fifth crusade filtering towrads the walls and preset barracks points. Before you can go much further a young Priest, Shelyn by the markings on his breasplate approaches you all where you are clustered



"Greetings. I was directed to you by the Lady Irabeth. I am Sosiel Vaenic, a priest of the Eternal Rose, I am but a poor servant of the Queen. She would speak with the 6 of you. Those who were there when the Wardstones burned with holy fire and drove the demons far back from the borders! Please come with me" He gestures towrads the inn and waits for you to follow him. 

In the inn room you are greeted by the Queen sat at the largest table flanked by several nobles from the others cities you don't recognise. There is a shuffle as the Royal Guards (at a look from the Queen) let you pass although they eye the weapons on your hips and backs with mistrust before the Queen rises and bids you to sit at the bench opposite here. Irabeth sat at the table nodding with approval and support.

Up close you can see the weight of the decades in the Queen's eyes and the hints of platinum grey streaking the blonde hair but here eyes are sharp and skin youthful and smooth. When she speaks her voice is cultured and sharp with a clear note of command.

_"While there are some narrow-minded souls among the crusade  who blame you for the destruction of the wardstone border, I  do not begrudge you for what you did. Far from it. From the  sound of it, you saved entire legions of crusaders from a most vile fate by preventing Vorlesh from transforming them, and the blast of energy gave us the time we needed to regroup and  prepare for what will certainly come next. But you understand  the implications of what you've done, I'm sure-the wardstones  are gone, but lomedae has seen fit that you will be their  replacement. I can think of no other reason that would explain  why their power would have settled in your bodies and souls  and didn't merely fade into the ether. In time, the demons will  regroup and reorganize-we can trust their inherent chaos to  make this period of regrouping longer than it otherwise would  take, but we shouldn't underestimate them. They'll be back  soon enough. Already I've had reports from along the front lines  that small groups of demons are attacking fortifications and  settlements along the southern border. "_

She pauses taking a sip of wine from the glass in front of her and whetting her lips before continuing. "_But what intrigues me most is news from several reliable  sources that as our fiendish enemies are starting to mass in the  southern reaches along the Riftshadow within the Worldwound,  they have left several of their northern lairs relatively unprotected.  In particular, the fiend Aponavicius has taken the bulk of her army  from Drezen, leaving it only moderately protected as she joins  with the Storm King in lz to, no doubt, plot greater attacks on  larger targets like Nerosyan, Karcau, and beyond. The time is right  to strike into their territory. Drezen was the first of our cities to fall  after the First Crusade, and we lost more than our kin and our pride " that day. We lost the Sword of Valor, a magical banner carried by  the Inheritor herself during the Shining Crusade. If Drezen could  be retaken-if the Sword of Valor could once again be held by  the crusade ... well, I trust I don't need to explain how well that  would affect morale. But with the imminent attacks along the  border, I cannot spare many to lead an assault on Drezen. And  even if I could, a large army attacking the city would only draw  Aponavicius back to defend the place. The obvious tactic is to send  in a group of capable heroes with a modest but well-trained army  to strike now, while the proverbial iron is hot. And this is why I've  sought you out. If you can retake Drezen and reclaim the Sword  of Valor, not only will you silence the fools who would brand you  traitors for destroying the wardstone, but more importantly, you  would bolster the entire war effort with your heroism. And I fear  we need all the bolstering we can get!"_

----------


## farothel

Jessica helps where she can with the wounded and getting the defenses of the city back up.  When the queen arrives, she decides to come in her armour instead of a dress, as this technically is still a town under siege.  Her greatsword is on her back, cold iron mace on her side.

"I'm sure we can move such a small force to Drezen to look for the Sword of Valor, your majesty" Jessica says, "however, keeping the city will most likely not be possible with a small force for the same reasons.  A larger demon army can simply take it back without too much problems, especially as the city walls are most likely in bad shape.  So a raid to get the Sword, yes, keeping the city, probably not."

----------


## u-b

...and now, he is also a traitor. Great news. Gashur remains mostly unhappy. At least no one was calling him a traitor in the face, self-preservation or what not, but if anyone does, that would be _very_ inconvenient for all parties involved. Going into some city and taking from there some thing seemed potentially doable. As for retaking the city or even surviving in there for some length of time... Gashur was no great strategist, but thought just a bunch of demons teleporting in could wreak enough havoc and that takes, like, no time at all. That said, even stealing that thing of valor from under our noses should be easy enough. The half-orc was thinking...

*Spoiler*
Show

Profession (soldier): (1d20+5)[*25*] _In general, how do crusaders deal with the demons' strategic mobility?_

----------


## TankLaser007

It had been a harrowing few days. Growing up he had always felt pulled in so many directions, on one hand he had loved the forge, working alongside his mother and the few apprentices that had passed through there smithy over the years. He was just like any other boy of Kenabres -- except that he wasn't.

He felt the pull and allure of another world, perhaps a "gift" inherited from his "father." Although an adept armourer there was always the seductive whisper of another world, another craft. Just as he seemed to have gained his mother's adroitness with the forge so too had he gained his father's aptitude for spellcraft. For much of his life he straddled two worlds, one's he thought at odds, diametrically opposed. It wasn't until much later after many mistakes along the way that he was able to wed the two and see them as a harmonious whole.

Yet again, he felt torn. The city, maybe even all those on the material plane need him, if even as one small cog in the vast machine of the 5th Crusade. Yet here he was, thinking of "home" when his attention and focus needed to be elsewhere. He had hopped to have a chance to go down to  South Gate, or what remained of it to check on the welfare of his mother. Did the smithy still stand? Was the modest flat above still home to her and Albrecht? All he could muster was to ask for news of South Gate and Bane's Blade Ironworks.

The magus spent many hours gathering and binding arcane energies to his bow and Jessica's blade. The blast had unlocked something within him, and he needed to realize its potentially, if it worked then he may yet be able to further bolster his new companions and the crusade. Just as he had learn to wed spell and bow he now found synergy between his short lived bolstering of his own arms and those of any weapon, not unlike smithing it required strength, skill the right materials and time. His will was the fire and forge his keen mind the hammer, he gathered, stoked and bound raw arcane power to the items and it was strange he hadn't before seen how simple it was. It was as exhausting as it was exhilarating but nearly a decade at the forge had taught him perseverance and blessed him with a wellspring of endurance. 

Then the Queen arrived. He had heard Irabeth mention the meeting, but he had become so lost in his work that he had truly forgot about it until the trumpets were blaring, he moved as if in a dream or haze, he hadn't ever imagined such a meeting and the half-elf was even more out of his element than he normally was. He already felt exposed and scrutinized by all the crusaders. Priests, Paladins, nobles. All everything he was not. He was sure they could all somehow see his many past lapses and sins, and now there was before them the Queen.

She had seen them through decades, she had fought in battles he had only heard mentioned in tavern tales. She was awe inspiring. Talisin kept his gaze down cast, afraid to her eyes, those old eyes. Half hidden behind a curtain of black hair he looked back and forth from those assembled trying to gauge the minds of his companions. When the term _traitor_ was mentioned his mind flashed from the flames of teh old summoning circles of his abandoned coven to the flames of the witch pyres in the vision they had seen.

So she wished them to venture into the den of death and demons that was Drezen. He was sceptical, was this truly a trusted mission, or simply a quiet execution. He had never trusted the toffs. Yet... he stole a quick glance at her radiant face. Was she different...

It didn't much matter either way. The situation was such that they hadn't many other options.

*"When do we leave and how do we travel?"*

The words had left his mouth before he had even realised.

----------


## Spore

[QUOTE=Spore;25542805]
*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)


Leonius spends his two days mostly tending to the wounded. Most of his divine prayers are used that way, and with the priest being more skilled in lifting everyone's spirits than mending wounds naturally, he tries to keep hope up. This was a tipping point for the kingdom. They needed morale more than ever. They had equipment, and well trained soldiers, but they were facing demons marshalled by witches and cultists. A single fireball could rout an entire battalion.

On the day Galfrey supposedly arrives, thought about wearing some court clothing, but ultimatively decided to remain in the armor dedicated to the Inheritor. Entering the room, Leonius tries to stand closer to Gashur. The halforc was caught thinking again and again, and while he did not share his thoughts, the bestial berserker was obviously worried. The aasimar tries to lay an arm around Gashur to show him his support nonverbally. If their looks met, he would nod assuringly.

But that did not prepare Leonius from the awe-inspiring sight of Galfrey. His deities' first crusader; a woman that predated his faith and initiated it. He immediately forgot his nagging questions about the inquisition and betrayal in their own ranks as he was simply a mere onlooker for a good few minutes. Only Jessica's levelheadedness dragged him out of his stupor. He bows before stepping forward to speak.

While I do not speak for our Queen and Supreme Commander the cleric looks at the knight before facing the queen again. I feel we have to at least try and provide a safe haven for the survivor who are unable to fight. But that strategic concern is not ours to bear, Ser Dezlentyr. We are empowered by Her grace. We shall pierce their defenses and snag our banner. But if I may, my queen, I have some question. How are the demons regrouping so soon? We had visions of past crusades, but we also saw the wardstones disrupting and destroying demon portals. But as far as we know the architect of the Worldwound; Areelu Vorlesh is aware of our powers and presence. We have to pray she underestimates us. I am not well versed in the arcane, but wouldn't that allow her to surveil our progress with scrying magic? There is little we can do but move fast I assume. 

Leonius pauses but continues. Excuse my absolute onslaught of questions. But I like my assaults into enemy strongholds well planned if I may. You mentioned the Storm King and some fiend named Aponavicius. Do we encounter these fiends? Are these enemy commanders far from the frontline? Despite Iomedae's gift I doubt we can face more than a single demonic commander in combat, and that is if we catch them alone, in an ambush. I do have more questions about how this all could even happen despite Ser Hulrun's inquisition but that should wait for another day.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong was happy to have some time to finally relax. Things were so hectic these last couple days...weeks?


He did his best to assist the crafting with his familiar, but other than that Mong had some free rein finally. He made sure to honor his gods as best as he could. Drinking and helping others moods. He healed minor wounds as he came across them and finally restocked his berry supplies.


On that Third day, Mong was in his best suit as he was to see royalty. He made sure to bathe and pamper his familiar, put a little bow in its' hair. It had been some time since he really got a deep clean. Especially after that sewer escapades earlier.


When the queen is met, he remarks in his head how pretty she is for a warrior of such legendary renown. The armor of her guards were something Mong coveted, he could definitely make good use of that in the coming battles, but then they need to be at the top of their game to protect her so he didn't try to ask for a trade.


"Mi'lady, do we know what we might face in Drezen? While we are stronger after that wardstone... we are not invincible. We did, of course, took down mighty forces and demonic leagues, but we did not do this alone. Do you really think we can take a while city solo? 
Demons are known to teleport and send legions that way. Will they not ambush us?"

Mong crossed his arms.
"We will do our best regardless, will we be offered any retainers or help? I understand we must keep it small though."

----------


## DrK

The Queen looks around the table, her commanders nodding wisely at the questions before Galifrey answers in her soft melodious voice. _"It is a little known secret. But the Sword is not just to be venerated  due it being a gift of the Goddess, it also has some powerful magical properties. One of those properties is that demons may not travel by magical means within several miles of it. Meaning no city that bears the banner may be caught unawares. Similar wardings were afforded to our other cities by means of the Wardstones, but some of the mages of the crusades may be able to enact a ritual to partially replicate that part of the now drained Wardstones powers."_ 

To Gashur it now starts to make sense and how to deal with the demons a little more sound.

_"Further, I will lead the bulk crusade South to draw the eyes of the demonic commanders. They have lost many of their troops and many of their sub commanders and will take some time to re-organise and regroup. But with the Crusade heading south there will only be  skeleton force left at Drezen under that traitorous Staunton Vane. If you can take his head you will be greatly rewarded."_ She clutches at the wine cup, knuckles whitening. _"I will give you a force of brave knights, the 6th Mendevian Lancers. They number some 300 brave men and women and will serve you well."_ She nods at Irabeth and Sosiel. _"The Lady Irabeth and Ser Sosiel have asked if they could accompany you?"_ At talisin's words she grins, _"The world does not wait, I would have you leave the day after tommorrow at first light"_


*Spoiler: Leonius*
Show



Earlier that day Irabeth had looked up at Leonius as he had presented the blade. her hand reached out to caress the handle. "I had thought this lost. I had to sell it to provide the house for Aneiva and myself. I had thought it lost" Looking at the blade, she reacehs out and then shakes her head. "Leonius, I have no claim on this anymore. I would dearly love my blade back, but I sold it and used the proceeds, it is no longer mine. If you wish to keep it I will bear thee no ill will and which that you only honour it and slay many a foe."

Looking at it she strokes the blade with a green skinned hand. "Maybe though I could see her from time to time. She served me well and kept alive in many a desperate situation"

----------


## u-b

So the demons could not just appear on us in Drezen, nor could they disappear from there when we arrive. And they _probably_ won't have the information to intercept us between here and there... Gashur certainly wants the thing and if the queen is risking a few hundred of her men, this is a solid bet on our chances. Gashur nods.

*"Will do. We will need some transportation. Not for me, I'm quick enough on my feet, but I don't want our group to slow down the whole force."*

----------


## farothel

"We won´t be travelling fast with that large a group," Jessica said, "but mounts for those of our group who don´t have one should be a good idea.  And of course the supplies we need for such a force.  And we best have a discusion with the commander of that force before we leave."

Jessica hoped that the commander of the unit they would get was open to taking orders.  A lot of military commanders often had issues with taking orders outside their hierarchy.

----------


## RCgothic

When Tali hears the queen is coming and will want an audience, she makes sure she looks the part, resplendent in an elegant court dress courtesy of her new sleeves of many garments and with just enough jewellery to not look out of place and to complement the signet ring of her family, her only possession from before the raid on her home five years ago. Noticing Lord Gwerm amongst the retainers she gives a cheery wave, pleased to see the noble survived at his estate despite the difficulties he caused as a charge of the party. At the audience she's initially quiet, awed by the Queen's majesty and the talk of strategy she doesn't really feel qualified to comment on, though she bristles at the inference that destroying the wardstones could be an act of treachery and nearly speaks out. Those people weren't there! They didn't see the visions of the fate so narrowly averted!

The plan to retake Drezen seems bold, but achievable. "I am ready to serve however my queen sees fit," she replies to the mission. "I'd be glad to have Irabeth and Ser Sosiel accompany us."

----------


## DrK

Queen Galifrey smiles happily. _"I thank you all. The nation thanks you all."_ And offers you a brief toast. _"Now if you will excuse me I must see to the disposition of the Crusade and the start of the rebuilding of this once great city. Ser Sosiel can help you from here."_ She ponders for a moment before continuing, _"With the Lady Irabeth and her wife Aneiva and Ser Sosiel you should be well supported. Supported also by Lord Gwern here who has generously agreed to provide provisions for you"_

At this Horgus nods and offer the Queen a respectful bow. "My pleasure your majesty. I could not face the Lady Tali here going into battle at risk" he telling does not mention his opinion of the others. But offers Tali a low bow also. 

As the Queen leaves Irabeth approaches you. "My thanks. My thanks for all that you have done. I know you are capable and powerful. I can assist you on the battlefied or if you so wish I can command the troops. Either way I am at your command. The Queen brought some priests and they have healed my darling Aneiva and she will insist on coming as well, even though that fills me with fear for her safety." 

---

Later that day as you are taken to the south of the city you soon smell horses and the heavy clank of steel and plate and see the 300 men and woman (some paladins) of the 6th Medevian Lancers,  their banner that of a charging blue stallion on a field of red.  As you approach the men and woman look up at you. A few looking with suspicion at Mong and Gashur (some may have served near Lastwall and the Holds of Belzken where the orc is the enemy) others nodding and saluting at Jessica, Leonius and Irabeth who look more like the traditional knightly commander. 

A pair of them  approach, one a scruffy looking young man runs up to Sosiel and embraces him. Sosiel grins and turns, "This is my better half Aron. He will ride with us, he can scout and has seen many battles". Aron, a pale lanky man in drab chainmail with a mace at his side grins. "Greetings. I hear you are to command us on the road to Drezen. It will be a long road and fraught with danger."



As you are led to the command tent, a large white and golden bell shaped tent you can see a map of Kenaberes and Sarkosis with the road to Drezen marked upon it along with some of the notable landmarks on that route. Sosiel takes the lead in pointing out the route. "We can travel north  directly to Valas's Gift and then follow the east bank of 
 the Sellen River north until we come to Vilareth Ford, at which point we can cross the West Sellen and continue  north along its west bank to the dry Ahari riverbed, since  this route will provide something of a natural trail to follow. It is about 28 miles to Valas Gift, so a single day's ride for the troop."

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong made sure to wave to Horgus Gharm, he liked the noble though cranky and rude at times. A little jealous at Tali, but than dudes do focus more on the ladies.



When arriving south of the city, Mong noticed the suspicious looks at him and Gashur, he just gave his best smile and hoped it was nerves than anything. Mong had gotten used to that type of look, he definitely wasn't "just like everyone else", infamy or fame, he was going to be known throughout the world, so he had to get used to that look.

At the mention of Vala's Gift...

"Is the name referencing something or was someone just very descriptive in his names?"

----------


## farothel

"I think that might be the easiest," Jessica said to Irabeth, "that way our group can roam more free without having to worry about other things."

When the troop arrived, Jessica sized them up as she would have done with new knights that were placed under her command.  When going to the command tent, she introduced herself as Jessica Dezlentyr, senior knight of the Order of the Glorious Reclamation.
"I think it's best if our group stays a bit separate from the main group," she said, "not all of us are trained in large scale battles and I think it's easier if your group would stay together and we operate in a more free role.  Of course, on the way to our destination, we'll stay with you. 
 We most definitely need scouts and we also need a group guarding the supplies.  I would also like to meet all your officers to get to know them."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


in medieval times officers means the commander, his lieutenant and the sergeants most likely.

----------


## Spore

[QUOTE=Spore;25542805]
*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

*At the Queen's audience:*
Leonius was aware of Horgus' presence, but as the noble man ignored him, he in turn ignored the fat dandy. His disgust was palpable, but the priest calmed himself that the vile baron did support the crusade even if just to increase his leverage and save his own hide. As Irabeth comments, the holy man lays his arm around Anevia. I will protect her as much as my station and rank allows, Irabeth. But Anevia is a capable scout, do not understimate her. Turning his head at the newcomer, he nods. As is Aron, I assume. Say Sosiel; if you provide the blessings of the Nightingale to the main troops, i would follow the suggestion of Ser Jessica and make sure our small strike force takes out any larger obstacles that are unfit for a scout or a whole army.


*In the command tent*
Say a small batch of Brimorak demons can wreak untold havoc in an army. They are still a vile fight, but we can manage without loosing warriors. Especially with Lady Tali's own pyromancies and Ser Mong's song.

Are you sure you do not want to follow the valley and instead use the overpass? I have little experience in leading armies, but that seems like a good way to be attacked by airborne demons.

----------


## TankLaser007

First, the discovery that his companion was a pyromancer, then horses. He had many a sin to atone for it seemed, and fate, it seemed, was in possession of a wicked sense of humour. He had always joked with his mother about how it was fortuitous they were smiths in a city on the edge of perpetual war instead of in some idyllic village somewhere, as they were charged with make mail, plate, and all manner of arms instead of being sidled with shoe horses and fixing ploughs. While he could ride well enough the magus had an aversion to horses almost as strong as the one he felt towards fire. He almost thought he preferred the noxious fumes of a pack Dretch to the smell of equine sweat and fodder.

Later in the tent as they stood over the map, he wondered aloud, *"when is the last time anyone of the Crusade has travelled our prospective route?"* he traced his finger along the path Sosiel had lain out,* "perhaps Aron or other scouts? Are there any encampments or fortresses along the way?"* the archer tapped the "city" a few times with his finger before leaning back to look at the map,* "Drezen has long been in the enemy's hands, would not such a direct approach be well guarded or fortified. Even with their attention drawn south by Queen and Crusade its doubtful the city will be left complete without defence."*

----------


## farothel

"We'll have to move quickly," Jessica said, "and make sure the smaller outpost along the way can't send any warnings to the city.  Then we should be able to storm it without too much problem.  But we can plan all we want now, it won't matter.  A lot will depend on what we see when we get there. 
 While we should plan for some contingencies, a lot we'll have to play by ear on the moment itself, depending on what we find."

----------


## DrK

*The command tent*

At the questions Sosiel shrugs slightly and thinks carefully before answering, a comforting hand resting on the back of Aron's neck. "Truthfully there are not many other routes. The wilds of Sarkosis are more hostile than the trails and this way at least we pass through areas that should have accessible water for the animals and the troops. The Queen hopes the crusade moving south will draw off the bulk of the forces and allow us to storm and defeat what remains. For the good of Mendev we must".

*The Next Morning*

The next morning dawns with a thin pale light, skidding clouds scurrying across the sky and the promise of cold weather arriving early in the autumn. The troop of soldiers are mounted and stand ready, 300 men and woman in heavy banded or splint mail with lances, and either swords or maces  and a large collection of some 15 heavy wagons laden down with horse feed, water barrels and stores and vitals for the soldiers. THe teamsters pulling the wagons looking as tough as the soldiers even if they wore heavy leather overalls and carried stout maces and hammers at their waist or cradled heavy crossbows. 

The three bannermen - The Lady Ser Eilza Swan, Ser Jason Donan and Ser Mark Skipton all trot forward bowing to Jessica  and the others. *"The men are ready, we are eager to get going to retreive the Sword of Valour for the glory of Iomedae."* THen a more considered, *"if we run into the enemy troops who shall have command of the field, yourself or the Lady Irabeth?"*

As they discuss you see Aneiva and Aron spurring on ahead of the long line of mounted cavalry heading down the dusty road. As you wind your way down the cliffs from Kenaberes you can see a distant flash of silver and gold atop the scarred battlements where the Queen watches you leave and on the walls lines of citizens cheering and shouting as they see you winding down th old Sarkosis road. 

Crossing the border where the Wardstone once stood its like a switch has been thrown as the temperature plunges down some 5-6 degrees (Celcius obviously!) hovering only a little above freezing as you can all see your breath misting on the air. The ground is dry and arid and crunches under your feet, dozens of fragments of bone and armour or weapons lying half buried in the ashy soil. 

For some 6 long hours, with a meal of hard bread and harder salted beef you reach the wide open plain where you can see the insipid West Sellen and sprawling on the western bank the small village of Vala's Gift. Or at least what was left of Valas Gift as fired blackened fields and collapsed buildings mark whats left of the small farming community. At the small crossroards at the top of the rise you meet Aneiva and Aron. The young lady with her leg now healed waves at Irabeth before reporting to Jessica and Leonius. "The village has been here for more than 8 years. Its been raided before but they are a hardy lot. It looks to be destroyed. Would you like us to take a scouting party to see whats left?"

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Irabeth was a capable army leader, but if she dies, Iomedae save us from this occurence, we are without leadership. I would love for one or two of us watching her do her thing, to learn how this works. Leonius tries a compromise. In truth he would leave the responsibiility of the army entirely with Lady Irabeth, but now that his goddess has personally chosen his group as their champions, his shoulders feels heavier than usual from carrying this burden.

Well, scouting beats leading a small army in there. Or even just Jessica and me. We are a loud lot. Some of us can help with the scouting if they wish. Gashur was a very creative scout in the past, as was Mong's idea to trick the cultists. Leonius was proud people reported to them and trusted them so much, but he felt the orcs and the sorceress' were not given their due respects.

----------


## u-b

Gashur basically skips the whole planning part. He is not fan of being bound be whatever end of the chain of command, so lets the others sort it out. When it comes to scouting, though, that he can do. Either alone or not, he sees no problem either way and says as much.

----------


## farothel

"I agree that it's best to have Lady Irabeth in charge of the army," Jessica said, "just in case we have to split off from the group, the chain of command is established."

She looked at Lady Ser Eilza Swan, Ser Jason Donan and Ser Mark Skipton.
"The rest of you can round out the chain of command," she continued, "just in case, it's best to establish this up front. 
 And I'm sure there are capable sergeants in the troup who can take over in a pinch if there is a real need.  I'll leave that in your and Irabeth's hands to work out.  And yes, some scouts would be a good idea.  Gashur, if you can take a few of the group's scouts and have a look around.  We'll prepare for a charge in case you encounter something too big to handle on your own."

----------


## RCgothic

"I'll go wherever I'm needed," Tali says at the planning. "I'm not particularly stealthy, but I can do signals if that helps.

"And I'd be happy to shadow Lady Irabeth and learn about command," she said to Leonius's suggestion. "It's a matter of persuasion and cajoling, isn't it? I'm good at that. Everyone else has more experience in the... pointier... aspects of soldiering, so this would be a way to make myself useful."

----------


## DrK

As the "officers"/heroes of the wardstone discuss things the scouts head out into the small hamlet and soon enough return with a sad expression and shakes of the heads. *"No-one there my lords and ladies. not a single person. A few blood stains and dropped tools and the like but little esle."* The bannerman and leads of the regiment look up at Irabeth and the rest of you. *"It seems quiet enough, shall we make camp in Vala's gift. We can ford the river in the morning and press on tomorrow?"* Having looked at the map and the distances you realise that Vala's gift is the most sensible place to stop for this first day out.

----------


## farothel

"Sounds like a plan," Jessica said, "not having to take down our tents tomorrow will save us some time and the village can probably be easier defended than just camping out in the open."

----------


## TankLaser007

Talisin nodded, he was fine to stay out of the more "mundane" and strictly military matters, and felt ill at ease at being addressed in the same company of those who were clearly career soldiers, clergy, nobility and members of "proper" Crusade. *"If there's a smithy in the village perhaps I can get a bit of work done before we press on."* he looked off towards the abandoned village, 'Vala's Gift', he wondered where its former residents were now and how grateful they were feeling at this moment...

----------


## RCgothic

"That sounds sensible," Tali agrees with the others.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

It is impossible to keep our presence here a secret so we should raise banners and check the surrounding areas for survivors. If the crusade comes through, there will be no man left behind. And if you find their corpses, gather them. I want to personally lay their souls to rest. Just be careful. The demons might have infested them with diseases. If they look sick, don't touch them and call for Lady Jessica.

----------


## u-b

Gashur plans to do the camping duties for himself and the crafters. The intent is to free crafters' time to do things Gashur cannot do by himself. He'll also volunteer to take the darkest shift as a guard.

----------


## DrK

Sweeping into the village the soldiers split into squads and search the town finding no-one here at all, But everywhere the eerie signs that the villagers were removed swiftly yet without violence. The 3 banner leads see to the trrops, long horse lines getting fed and watered as the rest of the troops barrack themselves in the abandoned homes and others set-up trio of patrols and watches to give a reassuring net of sentries, though the sentries are relieved to see Gashur in the depths of the night as the halforc, long bladed Fauchard balanced on his shoulder, roams the camp. 

Talisisn and Mong nd Leonius are able to find the smithy. The forge still warm and set-up for a few hours although with the late camp they cannot make too much progress as night draws in. The night passes quietly, a few alarms here and there as bat winged shapes flit across the moon and shadows writhe and scream in the corners, but these things are to be expected near the Sellen and the border with lost Sarkosis and the corrupting influence of the Worldwound. However, the night passes as quietly as it an and in the morning Irabeth is ready, irrepressible and cheerful as she mounts up early. The troops all copying as they ready to breakfast in the saddle. Irabeth looking to you all, "I'd like to push hard today if that is okay. THe ford at Vilareth is the westernmost crossing of the Sellen and normally has a small contingent of crusaders stationed there. It is some 50 miles so a good 12 hours in the saddle."

The 12 hours up the river valley is tough, the weather seems to change every hour alternating between sweltering heat that leaves you sweating and vile smelling frozen wind that chills you even through heavy cloaks and thick steel plate. Vilareth Ford is the northernmost crossing point on the West Sellenfew settlements and no fords or bridges exist farther north from here on the Mendev side of the river. Named for the crusader general who first held the ford against a host of tiefling cultists eager to use it as an invasion point, Vilareth Ford has long been watched over by a small contingent of crusaders...

---

As the evening draws in, the night sky slowly unfolding in the sky and sun rods being lit in the ranks or small orbs of light as those blessed with divine power cast Light spells to see the road you are all tired. Horses fatigued from 12 long hours on the march you are suddenly drawn to the alert as three lightly armoured scouts accompanied by Aneiva can be seen galloping back towards the column at a pace, dust rising from the hooves. Pulling up in a cloud of dust and pebbles she seeks out you all where you are near the vanguard of the column. "Trouble at the Ford! The crusaders are dead, reduced now to heads on pikes lighting our way into the killing ground and a pack of cultists some 400 strong now encamped there." 

She points down the valley, "The valley follows the river, but around the corner when we approach the Ford the small watch post has been strengthened and is the heart of the tiefling's defence. They straddle the ford but the ground is open and seems suitable cavalry"  Taking a sip from her canteen she continues. "They don't have many scouts out, we could retreat and attack in the morning or we could press the attack this evening with the setting sun."

----------


## TankLaser007

The half-elf was neither a diplomat nor a soldier yet he did have experience with the fiends they fought and those of their bloodline.* "It's been a long ride, the mounts, and no doubt the men are on the edge of exhaustion. If battle begins at this late hour we're likely to loose the light soon and fiends and those of their lineage will be at no disadvantage to the the loss of light while most of our troop, by my count are human, and lack the ability to see unaided in the dark."*

He paused, *"I would advise, and I know this is not my area of specialization, but I think it best we allow the main force to rest and prepare for a strike at first light, this would not allow permit us all rest but allow for smaller detachments to scout, gather intelligence, and possibly engage in sabotage. With more information we can better prepare for the engagement, not only in terms of our tactics but to allow detachments of priests, paladins and disciples of the arcane like myself to prepare a complement of spells and prayers suitable and tailored to our tasks and roles."*

----------


## RCgothic

"Is there perhaps anything we could do to soften them up before the engagement tomorrow?" Tali asks, apparently taking for certain Talisin's suggestion that the army as a whole wait until tomorrow. "I don't think I know any spells that are especially useful for fighting an entire army at once, but maybe I could be useful in a more limited scope?"

----------


## u-b

Gashur is not a huge tactician, but at least can say what he is sure of: *"We have to heal the horses. They are pretty much exhausted and barely standing. They won't be any good for a fight in the morning if we just let them rest by themselves. And I advise against anything that might betray our presence before we arrack."*

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Leonius steps to the forefront. He nods at Talisin's mention. Darkvision was not their forte. My prayers; and through them, Iomedae; could support the troops. Tali makes a good point though. We need to control the influx of enemies. We need your aid, to stop them with your spider's web spells, with wettening the ground to slow the frontliners.

*Spoiler*
Show

Army fights are large in scale and take a few minutes to half an hour or longer. I feel a prayer spell does nothing. Neither does Glitterdust unless we hit enemy spellcasters. I feel our best bets is Tali casting Grease holding off for some sort of priority target like a demon cultist or a big huge demon. Talisin similarly could cast Web and Obscuring Mist and fill his turn shooting arrows.

I have similar issues, but my catalogue of spells is bigger, yet I need to conserve magic to get us up to fighting form again afterwards. I can swap spells in the morning I feel, so I have Magic Circle vs Evil and Weapons against Evil for now.
If we are to attack in the morning I can add in Dispel Magic, Bane and Bless and switch to Protection from Outsiders (Demons) for myself if something happens.

----------


## Starbuck_II

> Gashur is not a huge tactician, but at least can say what he is sure of: *"We have to heal the horses. They are pretty much exhausted and barely standing. They won't be any good for a fight in the morning if we just let them rest by themselves. And I advise against anything that might betray our presence before we arrack."*


Mong stated, "You and I are the best in this dark. We can still see clearly to a degree. Hopefully, if trouble comes it will be in the day.. "

----------


## DrK

The word of the enemy force at the Ford spreads rapidly as you the troop of Knights and the heroes withdraws up the valley some 2-3 miles to make sure no noise reaches the tiefling and cultsist horde. The scouting had shown poor discipline around the Ford and little in the way of organised pickets or patrols. In comparison only a few dull glowing rocks lit by Iomedae's blessing gave the crusaders some light as they pitchets their tents in 3 small clusters and heavily armed men and woman with crossbows and lances spread amonst them. Ankh then cast some  alarm spells to further bolster the defences. 

...........

As dawn broke so did the camp and soon enough the baggage train is ushered to the rear with a strong reserve guard and the remaining 260 off lancers us assembled into a long line that will sweep down over the broken plain and into the enemy rabbble. As the troops assemble into their 5 files, the first 3 armed with long lances and the rear two with deadly longbows Irabeth approaches you all. A look of excitement on her green face. "An unsuspecting enemy, one that we can sweep before us. ANeiva has been scouting and brought back word."

Beside her a dust streaked Aneiva slides down from her horse, "The enemy are still there. Fire burn and it looks they have been using prisoners as forage. But they seem sated on the feasts and half drunk. They have no pickets and a sudden charge may allow us to sweep them away." Looking at the glistening steel of the armoured vanguard she grins, a hand resting on her family sword once more at her waist (a look of thanks to Leonius for that). THe young priest Sosiel look at the army and then bows low to you all from his saddle. "May I permitted to _BLESS_ the troops before we advance?"

----------


## u-b

Gashur does not mind anyone blessed, inspired, enraged, or otherwise made more combat-capable at the appropriate times, but presumably it's not him who is asked, so he just prepares himself. He uses the dragonscale to turn himself into a troglodyte again (a form with which the troops are hopefully familiar) and assumes a position in the center of the whole affair just behind the lancers. He expects to be faster than them, but, being lightly armored, does not want to lead the first strike.

----------


## farothel

"If it's possible, we best send a squad to the back to prevent any from running away," Jessica said, "and warning the others.  I can make a small group move much faster if needed."

She prepares her weapons and awaits the decisions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


my mythic power allows me to have everybody in 30ft to take an immediate movement action.

----------


## RCgothic

"Just point me at their commander and I'll burn them to the bone!" Tali suggests, getting swept up in the pre-battle fervour.

----------


## DrK

as the dawn mist starts to lift the long line of cavalry stretches out, sunlight glinting off the lance tips and gleaming breastplates. By the ford there are shouts and cries of alarm as the massive throng of cultists, tiefling, mutants and outcasts sees the line of righteous steel forming up on the low rise above the ford. Irabeth, resplendent in her golden armour, her sword back in her arms now where it belongs.  With a slow drop of the blade the horses start trotting forwards as the sharp eyes amongst you can see the enemy commanders, scurrying away from the mass of the troops forming up towards what was once the mill near the river where there is more cover.

_So choose you tactics for mass combat 
Cavalry tactics may be a good one
THen rolls for your Offense and Defense.

Describe what the players do for the first round of combat - in broad terms. Battlefield impacting spells can grant bonus to OM or DV
_

----------


## TankLaser007

As the crusaders form up ranks Talisin passes the dragon scale over his bow, imbuing it with the Dragon's innate goodness. As the final checks are made and Irabeth prepares to give the order for the charge the magus, touches the quiver of cold iron arrows, the conjuration magic will insure he doesn't run out of arrows. He nods to his companions and readies himself to take to the air as soon as the charge begins.

*Spoiler: OCC*
Show


Pre battle buffing as the ranks line up: use the scale on my bow (align Good) the cast Abundant Ammo when the Calvary lines up for the charge. Unless there's any other plans, I'll try to go in close to the main force so I can support with limited range (and AoE spells) where useful, have Webx2, Obscuring Mistx2 and Grease x2. There's a Bull's Strength for Gashur, when he wants it (6 minute duration).

Ideally I want to ride in with the main force then fly (have 5 minutes of flight 60'/Good; Fly: +16) up and get bird's eye view to see where best I can put pressure (spells/arrows) or direct others


*Spoiler: Prepared Spells*
Show


*Level 1:*
Abundant Ammo [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Abundant Ammo [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Grease [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Grease [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Obscuring Mist [7 minutes / 70 rounds]Obscuring Mist [7 minutes / 70 rounds]

*Level 2:*
Web  [70 minutes / 700 rounds]Web  [70 minutes / 700 rounds]Bull's Strength

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)


The Light of the Inheritor shines upon you this day! May Her Grace guide your blades! Leonius says as he joins the frontline in the second row himself.

*Spoiler*
Show

General tactics: Bless the frontliners, cast Archon's Aura if the enemy is within reach, and protect the spear head with a Circle Against Evil cast on himself if he spots any larger demons (or a small horde of dretches and similar). Bull's Strength on Gashur.

----------


## farothel

Unless ordered somewhere else, Jessica will be in the front row, leading from the front and leaving the officers to guide the army from the back.  As Leonius has already cast bless in that group, she will keep hers in reserve should the battle take longer.  But when they reach the enemy, she will expend a mythic power to give all knights around her in the front row an extra boost.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


just before we enter in melee, use a swift action to use my Rally mythic power:
-As a swift action, you can expend one use of mythic power to rally your allies. This gives you and each of your allies within 30 feet the option to reroll any one d20 roll after the roll is made. The granted reroll must be used before the beginning of your next turn, and the creature must take the result of the reroll, even if it is lower.

----------


## u-b

For the start, Gashur positions himself just behind the front center. He intends to participate in softening the enemy defenses while the armies are closing in, hiding behind better-armored knights from any ranged fire he might get in return. He has some javelins and a good enough speed to use them on the move, but not enough defenses to be careless. After the knights' initial charge he is to come through from behind them and kill as many enemies as he possibly can, to crush their ranks before they can come up with any fancy tactics.

*Spoiler*
Show

I think we should get +1 OM / +1 DV from army-wide bless or suchlike. Leonius' spells are not army-wide, but they are _somewhat_ wide, so +1 OM / +1 DV more?

Then speaking of Gashur. I'd like the guy to fight as a one-man army if the numbers work out. The tactics is defensive at first, offensive at last, so I guess works out standard. Gashur should have CR 5 (PC class, PC gear). That gives this one-man army:

*GASHUR ACR 1/4*
CN Fine army of one half-orc barbarian
*hp* 1
*DV* 10; *OM* +2 ranged
*Tactics* standard, withdraw
*Resources* healing potions, improved armor (masterwork), improved weapon (magical), ranged weapon (javelins)
*Special* darkvision, favored enemy (equivalent), low-light vision, rage, spellcasting (level 2, included)
*Speed 4*; Morale +0; Consumption 1

Tactics phase:
1. Choosing the Standard strategy for the first round of combat, as described above.
2. Using Rage special ability: OM +2, DV -1.
3. Claim at least OM +1, DV +1 more from group and individual buffs?
4. No Battlefield Conditions?

Ranged Phase:
5. Throw javelins while closing. Attack (1d20+5)[*8*]?

Melee Phase:
6. Join in after the other armies engage. Attack (1d20+5)[*10*]? Or maybe... 


> (1d20+5)[*17*]

----------


## DrK

With a great thundering of hooves the knights of kenabres form up in a great armoured spearhead with Leonius, Mong, Jessica and Talisin in the van. Gashur moves out to the sides seeking over as his reptilian form bounds low over the broken ground. The demon worshippers start to line up, a small band of some 20 or so rough looking cultists bounding towards Gashur as he rains javelins and the like down upon them before charging into their midst as they seek to surround him

_Small band of tieflings vs Gashur's Army of One (1d20+2)[11] OV vs Gashur DV 11 (includes +1 from the group spells)_

Gashur is utterly savage though, several falling to well placed javelins before the rage filled troglodyte crashes into them in a flurry of laws and fangs ripping limbs off and tearing into throats. Even the clouds of darkness that spring up do not avail them as his cave dweller eyes hunt them all down leaving none of the patrol alive!

-----

In the main clash horses splash through the ford, rust coloured water splashing high in the dawn light as the men and woman lean forward on their saddles eager to close on the demon worshippers that are assembled into a crude mass. Leonius offers a prayer to Iomedae that invigorates the knights and Jessica's roar of battle that lends them spirit. with a crash like thunder the horses slam into the line of demon worshippers who struggle to form a solid line wielding a motely collection of axes, cleavers and a few polearms scattered in the line. Men scream and are cut down, horses rear up as they are hamstrung and the chaos of battle swirls around as Talisin soars up into the air launching arrows down into the massed ranks of the enemy. 

The initial charge is savage as the knights slam into the massed cultists. Carving deep grooves through their stinking ranks, trails of dead and dying followers of the demon lords strewn across the scrub and rock, almost no knights fall, stout hearts, fine steeds and thick armour shielding them from damage as they punch through the wall of enemy and split and left and right to encircle the foe. 

_
Tielflings: Tactics standard
Attack (1d20+4)[14] vs Knights 

Knights:
- ranged attack (1d20+8)[10] - DV 12   EDIt: 16 on the re-roll. then add +1 for the bless for 17
SMITE EVIL (1d20+12)[14] - DV 12

hp 16 
DV 18; OM +8 ranged 
Tactics expert flankers, standard, withdraw 
Resources improved armor, improved weapons (mwk cold iron), mounts, ranged weapons (longbows) 
Special aura of courage, channel positive energy, divine health,  lay on hands, mercy, smite evil, spellcasting 
Speed 3; Morale +1; Consumption 5 

_

Talisin flying high calls down to his allies as he see's a few of the enemy commander and their followers retreating into the old watachtower, abandoning their men but possessing perhaps useful intelligence for what lies ahead!



OOC

So Gashur in his one man army vs a Tiny army of Tieflings does well and slays them all
In the main clash the tieflings do no injure the knights and take heavy damage in return. The knights can use expert flankers or encircle next turn if they want to

If you want to leave the battle to Irabeth and the army Talisin has spied the enemy commanders retreating to the damage watchtower. Assume you are at the start of the wee ramp if you want

----------


## RCgothic

Tali pays close attention as Irabeth orders the troops, at least until the enemy commanders are spotted. Then she  joins the others as part of a strike group to take them out.

----------


## TankLaser007

The magus, lands next to the pyromancer, *"Uh.. Lady Tali,"* he stammers, nodding to the noble half-elf, unsure of how to address her. He readies an arrow and scans the area for any threats as the pair of arcanists await the rest of their group.

----------


## farothel

Jessica helped with the first charge, which went quite well.  When she was informed that the leaders of enemies had retreated into the watchtower, she tried to get out of the main combat to help with getting those out.  The rest of the cavalry group could take down the remainder of the enemy soldiers.
"Irabeth," she shouted with a voice well used to shouting orders across a battlefield, "we have the tower."

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

If you are sure Irabeth, we will split from the main force and push for the tower. Leonius says as he joins the others pushing the tower. He tries to move as a unit, protecting Gashur this time.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Mythic Shield Other on Gashur for 1 MP. I take half his damage, and my damage taken is reduced by my rank.

----------


## u-b

Since people insist, Gashur stops chasing around enemy survivors and proceeds to the watchtower, moving from cover to cover as he gets closer to it.

----------


## DrK

THere is a clatter of horses and the clash of steel as you fight your way clear of the massed battle, buts clear that with the initial charge shattering the cultists line its mostly a mop up although you pray you do not lose more men and woman in the mop up. Approaching the ramp up the tower you reach the ramp just in time to see the solid wooden double doors closing with a bang and the ailed form of a senior cultist vanishing inside the tower.

Approaching the structure its solid and well built. Clearly designed to withstand a small raid or a medium raiding party. Looking about on the ground floor you can see no other entrance but a thatched roof and several arrow slits line the second and thrid flllod upstairs.

----------


## u-b

Gashur moves forward. Fast. Then tries to bash down the closing doors before anyone inside makes it to the arrow slits.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move: forward up to 70 feet, drawing and adamantine morning star +1
Swift: fleet charge (move up to 70 more feet and attack at the end like as described below)
Attack: Hit the doors single-handed somewhere in between them, presumably where a latch or a bar is on the other side, trying to damage them as well

Morning star (fleet charge): (1d20+13)[*23*] miss (1d100)[*4*] for (1d8+15)[*20*] adamantine (+5/+0 BAB, +8/+8 STR, -2/+6 power attack, +1/+1 magical, +1/+0 mythic tier)
Morning star (attack action): (1d20+12)[*25*] miss (1d100)[*35*] for (1d8+15)[*23*] adamantine (+5/+0 BAB, +8/+8 STR, -2/+6 power attack, +1/+1 magical)

No miss chance to hit the doors, but the latch/bar/whatever on the other side has total concealment. If the doors are disabled and/or opened, drop down the morning star. Then will have combat reflexes to use with a two-handed reach weapon.

----------


## DrK

With a sudden burst of the speed the grey scaled lizard creature darts forward towards the tower gate with the adamantine morning star liberated from the Gray Garrison in his hand. With a pair of massive hits the solid wooden cross beam is shattered into splinters and the door swings open, to shouts of cries of alarm from those within! Shouts audible even over the sounds of battle from the knights and cultists battling in the nearby ford.

The room swings open to reveal a large entrance hall, the room is some 30ft long and 20ft wide, broken furniture litters the floor and a set of stairs lie in the north east corner (you enter from the east) to Gashur's right heading upstairs. A pair of doors on the southern wall are closed. In the chamber the 4 Deskari cultists whirl around to see Gashur in the doorway,  behind them is a more grandly dressed figure in green with a long scythe and beside him a thin woman with pale skin and a thin wooden pole with the banner of the demon lord and the Citadel of Drezen in her hand!

 

_There are 4 regular cultists, the finely dressed fellow in green and a woman with a staff with a flag bearing the sigils of the demons ruling Citadel Drezen. They are ~20ft back from the doorway. The cultists forming a loose line in front of their 2 leaders.

Gashur has initiated the combat and the players have Won the initiative so all the players may lead. Gashur is in the now open door of the tower, the rest of the PCs are 60-70ft back from that as Gashur was very fast

_

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong runs forward weapon sword in hand as he is too far to reach them in time.
"Let's rock"
*Spoiler*
Show


Status: None?

AC: 19 () HP: 37/37
touch: 12, ff: 17, CMD: 19
Saves: +8/+4/+5 
Speed: 40 feet (30+10)

----------


## farothel

Jessica let's her horse gallop after Gashur and arriving at the door, she jumps off and get ready to charge in, greatsword in hand.  She activated its power, calling upon the celestial spirit bond she had with the weapon to make it stronger.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


I activate my spirit bond, making my weapon a +2 weapon for the next 5 minutes

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Archon's Aura (enemies in 30ft are shaken, duration ???)

By Her holy blade you will be felled this day. Leonius says and advances as far as he can.

----------


## TankLaser007

As the door is burst open Talisin, steps lightly aside allowing Jessica, Mong, and Leonius to close to range. Narrowing his eyes on the pair in the back he draws back the bowstring taking aim, his eyes are full of cold hatred, as he readies to loose a shaft should one of the two look to cast a spell of some type. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Swift:* Spend an Arcane Point to grant my bow the Icy Burst property for the next minute (10 rounds).
Ready Standard Action attack if one of the two in back look to be casting to try to distract/invoke concentration check.
*Attack* - (1d20+6)[*14*] *Damage* - (2d6+2)[*9*] _Cold Iron, Good, Piercing_ + *Icy Burst* - (1d6)[*2*] _Cold_ +1 to HIt & Damage if I'm within 30'

----------


## u-b

After the others have done whatever they can of their job, Gashur moves in to take the bosses, choosing the way that would seem safer than the rest, then approaching the bosses _from behind_ and making his attacks: two mighty swings with a cold iron fauchard and a bite.

*Spoiler*
Show

I am assuming Tali hits the lot with Glitterdust. Gashur will act after that.

Perception: (1d20+8)[*22*] to determine who seems affected

Then choose a way to the bosses that would provoke the minimum amount of AoOs (e.g. past a blind guy on the left or the right) and end up the furthest away from the mooks (so that they provoke if/when advance). Up to 70 feet worth of movement via Fleet Charge.

Acrobatics: (1d20+9)[*19*] against any remaining AoOs

Free: spend a use of mythic power to negate the penalties to hit from power attack for 10/10 rounds

Fauchard (fleet charge): (1d20+15)[*28*] for (1d10+21)[*23*] slashing cold iron (+5/+0 BAB, +8/+12 STR, +0/+9 power attack, +1/+0 masterwork, +1/+0 mythic tier) vs the scythe guy
Fauchard (full attack): (1d20+14)[*19*] for (1d10+21)[*22*] slashing cold iron (+5/+0 BAB, +8/+12 STR, +0/+9 power attack, +1/+0 masterwork) vs the scythe guy or the woman as applicable
Bite (full attack): (1d20+9)[*18*] for (1d4+7)[*8*] (+5/+0 BAB, +8/+4 STR, +0/+3 power attack, -4/-0 secondary *-5/-0 secondary so an extra -1 to this roll*) vs the woman if applicable

The initaial position for the attacks is in reach range with the scythe guy and in melee range with the woman. Possible modifiers for any of them beind blind or evil outsider are not included, but apply. They are presumably still flat-footed.

Up to two AoOs after that.

----------


## RCgothic

Having been unable to keep up with Gashur, Tali rides closer whilst casting Glitterdust on the enemies inside. A blinded enemy is a defeated enemy!
*Spoiler*
Show

Reflex DC15 or blinded.

----------


## DrK

The heavy set man with the scythe and the flag bearing woman duck out the way as an explosion of glittering dust fills the small cramped room, but only the cultist on the extreme left is affected by and screams as the dust blinds him. Even as he screams Gashur senses the gap and dives in barreling between the wall and the man to reach the fa man and the woman. The angry barbarian moving incredibly fast lashes out twice with the fauchard cleaving into the green armoured man twice with massive bloody trails before sinking his teeth into the woman's shoulder prompting a loud cry of pain.  At the door of the tower Jessica, Leonius, Mong and Talisin race forwards reaching near the doorway, weapons and righteous fury ready.    

For a moment inside the chamber there is just Gashur, an angry troglodyte and the band of cultists. Squeezed up against the back wall two of the cultists step to trap in Gashur, their blades swinging with lethal intent, the blind one does little but moan piteously whilst their final one spins to look at the bleeding leader and reaches out bless him with some infernal healing. The leader, reeling from the attack steps into the angry barbarian and reachs out with a hand crackling with black energy. The woman swears darkly in abyssal before stepping back from the fray and chanting as red marks and steam begin rising from her busty chest.

_OOC
cultist 1: cast CLW on his boss (1d8+1)[4]
Cultist 2: 5ft step close on Gashur (1d20+5)[19] dam (2d4+6)[11]
Cultist 3: 5ft step close on Gashur (1d20+5)[8] dam (2d4+6)[12]
Cultsist 4: Total defence
Boss: 5ft step to Gashur: Concentration (passed) cast bestow curse TOUCH (1d20+6)[21]  Will DC 18 or -6 strength
Lady: Concentrate (pass) 
Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 17
Show


She cast fiery breath




_

----------


## farothel

Jessica noticed that the woman was casting a spell, so she activated her scale to move more freely and waded in, swinging her greatsword at the caster, trying to decapitate her in one big swing.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


swift action: activate scale to move without provoking attack of opportunities
move action: move to woman caster
attack (using power attack): (1d20+10)[*20*] for damage: (2d6+15)[*20*]

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 5 (M1), *Init* 1, *HP* 45/45, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 11, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*silversheen, magical Greatsword +1*  +11 (+12) (2d6+5 (+6), 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +10 (1d8+4, x2)
*  full plate +1* (+10 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## u-b

Gashur can feel his super strength effectively dispelled and the skythe wound hurts. He tries to bite the woman again, makes a step back and swings the fauchard twice before fleeing outside to right beside the doorway, out of sight of any of the enemies, but ready and able to strike if they come outside.

*Spoiler*
Show

Bite the woman. Step to within a reach range from both (and preferably their fodder). Swing at them with the fauchard, twice. Then get the hell out of dodge (the long way, if it helps against the AoOs).

Bite (full attack): (1d20+5)[*22*] for (1d4+5)[*6*] (+5/+0 BAB, +5/+2 STR, +0/+3 power attack, -5/-0 secondary) vs the woman
Fauchard (full attack): (1d20+11)[*17*] for (1d10+16)[*20*] slashing cold iron (+5/+0 BAB, +5/+7 STR, +0/+9 power attack, +1/+0 masterwork) vs the scythe guy
Fauchard (fleet charge): (1d20+11)[*31*] for (1d10+16)[*23*] slashing cold iron (+5/+0 BAB, +5/+7 STR, +0/+9 power attack, +1/+0 masterwork, +1/+0 mythic tier) vs the scythe guy or the woman as applicable

Acrobatics: (1d20+9)[*15*] against any applicable AoOs

----------


## RCgothic

Having ridden up to the doorway, Tali blasts several of the unblinded cultists with incinerating flame!

*Spoiler*
Show


Burning Arc, primary target (5d6+10)[*29*] secondary target (2d6+4)[*14*] REFLEX DC 19 for half

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 MP: 5/6 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Archon's Aura (enemies in 30ft are shaken, duration ???), Prayer (enemies take -1, allies take +1 luck bonus to atk/saves/skills/weap dmg)

Your trickery shan't hold against the glory of Iomedae. the cleric chants before stepping into melee right alongside Gashur.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Prayer then advance towards Gashur.
Enemies need to save vs. Archon's Aura or be shaken. Furthermore Prayer invokes a -1 penalty on their attack rolls.

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong moves forward and strikes 2 handed closest Cultist while singing, " Fury, Right now
Kick the bad guys to the curb
Thats a punishment that leads to love...


Tragic ends are shrouded in beauty
Endless, close to body heat
Painted in red
I see its beauty through my blurred vision
Burning light on my back
Im mesmerized by red"
BlackLight
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyYQd1wmrh0

*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Rage Song to me (Rage Song to me Amplified: +9 morale Str/ +7 Con, -0 AC, +3 Will; ); Allies (+2 morale Str/Con, -1 AC, +3 Will), Fast Heal 9

AC: 19 () HP: 52/52
touch: 12, ff: 17, CMD: 24
Saves: +11  (+7 Con)/+4 /+8 (+3 Will) 
Speed: 40 feet (30+10)


Swift action: Sing
Attack:
(1d20+12)[*14*]
Damage: (1d8+11)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

Mayhem breaks out in the small ground floor room of the tower. Even as the whirling dervish of green destruction casts about with its Fauchard his green blood sprays out as he beset from all sides. Support arrives in the form of Lady Jessica who slides down the slide of the room, Arndelev's scale glowing as she flits between strikes to land a savage blow on the sorceress. The sorcereress cries out more as Gashur bites her shoulder again before running out of the room, fauchard cleaving a deep wound in the leader's paunch as the half orc steps out the room to lean against the outside wall by Tali and Talisin

_OOC: Was that the 3rd or 4th fleet charge? Just for tracking expenditure of mythic powers?_

Leonius and Mong stride into the room behind Jessica, Mong slashing out as he sings in rage but the blade goes wide and Leonius's divine power cows several of the cultists who have to turn away from Pirest's power. Its doesn't help as the one in the mddle screams out as fire consumes him from Tali and his body collapses into ash....
The remaining 2 cultists, one bearing fiery wounds move to engage Mong and Leonius whilst the woman spins screaming at Jessica as a cone of fire erupts from her mouth to envelop the paladin. The fat priest of the Abyss cackles manically to himself at the back summonging a darj shield of chitin to form around himself. 


_OOC
Cultist 2 vs Leonius (1d20+5)[21] dam (2d4+6)[11]
Cultists 3 (7) vs Mong (1d20+5)[16] dam (2d4+6)[12]
Cultists 4 (blind): Total defence
Sorcereess: 5ft away from Jessica: Fiery breath (4d6)[19] Fire Reflex DC 16 for half
Priest: Casts shield of Faith

Go go players

_

----------


## farothel

Jessica managed to avoid the worst of the fire, but it still stung quite heavily.  Grunting she followed the sorceress and attacked again, trying to take her out.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


5ft step to follow the sorceress
attack (using power attack): (1d20+10)[*28*] for damage: (2d6+15)[*19*]

*Lady Jessica Dezlentyr*
Female LG Human Paladin, *Level* 5 (M1), *Init* 1, *HP* 45/35, *Speed* 20
*AC* 22, *Touch* 12, *Flat-footed* 21, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 8, *Ref* 8, *Will* 11, *CMB* +9, *Base Attack Bonus* 5   
*silversheen, magical Greatsword +1*  +11 (+12) (2d6+5 (+6), 19-20/x2)
*cold iron, MC Heavy Mace*  +10 (1d8+4, x2)
*  full plate +1* (+10 Armor, +1 Dex, +1 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 15
*Condition* None

----------


## TankLaser007

Talisin manoeuvrers into position to strike at the priest, firing two shafts wreathed in an icy energy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Move:* Move w/i 30' of Priest
*Swift:* One Use of Mythic Power to make a *Swift Attack* - (1d20+8)[*14*] target is Flat Footed & attack bypasses all DR, *Damage* - (2d6+3)[*7*], Cold Iron, Good, Piercing + *Icy Burst* - (1d6)[*2*] Cold
*Standard:* *Swift Attack* - (1d20+7)[*11*] *Damage* - (2d6+3)[*10*], Cold Iron, Good, Piercing, Bypasses all DR + *Icy Burst* - (1d6)[*5*] Cold

----------


## u-b

Gashur moves back inside, avoiding the lower cultists and goes after the scythe guy again. If and when he is done with the guy, he makes this proposal to the lesser ones, hopefully in the tone and language they will well understand: *"Kneel before my power!"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Move inside up to 70 feet.
Fauchard (standard attack): (1d20+11)[*26*] for (1d10+16)[*24*] slashing cold iron (+5/+0 BAB, +5/+7 STR, +0/+9 power attack, +1/+0 masterwork) vs the scythe guy
Fauchard (fleet charge): (1d20+12)[*21*] for (1d10+16)[*17*] slashing cold iron (+5/+0 BAB, +5/+7 STR, +0/+9 power attack, +1/+0 masterwork, +1/+0 mythic tier) vs the scythe guy ONLY IF THE ABOVE IS NOT ENOUGH FOR HIM

Acrobatics: (1d20+9)[*16*] against any applicable AoOs, but preferably keeping out of range of the bastards, including out of reach range

UPD: Forgot about Mong-induced rage. That's +2/+2 more to the attack(s) and -2 AC for the round.

----------


## RCgothic

With the battle for the room seemingly going well, Tali takes cover by the doors, waiting to see how best she can use her limited power reserves.

----------


## DrK

Jessica emerges from the flames smouldering slightly but fully of divine fury. Her long polearm whirls around and with a dull _thunk_ the top half of the evil sorceress is sheared off and the two halves of her body thud to the tiles in a welter of blood. Before anyone can do much more a pair of arrows fly into the room, the blind cultist catching one with his chest and he slumps backwards, choking on blood. That leaves the way clear as Gashur comes skittering back into the room and lunges with the Fauchard, the blade strikes deep into the gut of the priest who screams and gibbers as his insides fall outside and he falls forward in a pile of his own viscera!

With the their leaders dead its the work of moments for Leonius, Talisin, Mong, Gashur and Jessica to slaughter the last 2 cultists. EVen as the slaughter in the room ends Tali and Talisin can hear the chering from the ford and they can turn and see Irabeth and some knights trampling and stabbing the last of the demonic troops into the mud, the flag bearing the symbol of Deskari toppling and the battlefield owned by the Knights of Kenaberes. The heart having gone out of the enemy when their leaders fled (and were subsequently slain by the lot of you.) Irabeth cantering past, her horses flanks sheeted red with blood see's Tali and Talisin and offers a salute and a shouted "Well done. Praise the Goddess for Victory today"

----------


## farothel

Inside as they finish off the cultist leaders, Jessica wipes her blade clean, but keeping it out just in case.
"Everybody okay," she asks the others.  If nobody needs healing (or after healing if any is needed) she moves on starting to search the tower for any information they can get.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## u-b

Gashur looks at his wound and shrugs. *"Well, I think so."* Healed or not, Gashur goes to check the upstairs and, from there, the general area. Does it seems we can achieve total destruction or will some of them inevitably escape? Depending on the look of it, Gashur intends to either chase or loot.

*Spoiler*
Show

Gashur took 11 damage, so will live, but can as well use some healing.

Perception (1d20+8)[*14*] and Prof. soldier (1d20+5)[*25*] regarding the question.

Also, do we have a wagon train or something? I'd like to consider practicalities of taking other's army worth of loot with us, or at least of the expensive parts. Gashur also has his own personal army of tieflings to loot, but there is a limit on what he can carry.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 MP: 5/6 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Archon's Aura (enemies in 30ft are shaken, duration ???), Prayer (enemies take -1, allies take +1 luck bonus to atk/saves/skills/weap dmg)

Leonius will invoke the blessing of the Inheritor called down in a beacon of shining light. The Inheritor be praised indeed. But we genuinely need to praise my allies too. The sword and shield is only as strong as the arm that wields it. And in some cases apparently tooth and claw.

*Spoiler*
Show

Channel positive Energy to heal the living: (3d6)[*12*]

----------


## Starbuck_II

"I was lightly wounded, but my song heals me slowly now. One day I'll be able to grant this to others maybe.
 This new power we gained is impressive, they will sing our legends one day." Mong said with arms folded looking over our kills.

----------


## DrK

As the party look out from the tower windows they can see platoons of knights sweeping left and right up and down the banks of the ford trailing blood and leaving bodies in their wake as they ride down the last of the enemy. Maybe a few of the cultists and tieflings and mutants have escaped but it would be but a bare handful. Your victory is near total! A line of trampled deskari cultists marking the main point of the battle and only a few men and horses in the white tabards can be seen amidst the dead. 

As the knights begin to drag the dead into a great pyre to be set alight the enemy supply train is looted and the stores of food and water added to your own army's stores. Searching the dead inside the tower you find a smattering of looted coins (~45gp) along with a 4 well made (masterwork) sycthes and the chain mail the cultists were wearing. The fat (and now dead) priest wears a finely wrought suit of magical mail (Chainmail +1) and has an enchanted scythe (+1 scythe) and a bandolier with 3 potions (Potions [Cure mderate, Protection from Good, Barkskin]) whils his witch like companion has 3 scrolls written in abysaal [Scrolls: Fireball, Scorching Ray, Burning Hands]), a thin metallic forke rod (Wand Shocking Grasp CL4, 22 charges]) and the now bloodied banner of Deskari. 

As you push the dead out of the watchtowrer Irabeth and Aneiva trot up. Aneiva, looking happy and with a replenished quiver waves happily, "A good battle, a low butcher's bill. We did well. Will we rest here or just burn the dead and move on up the river. We can reach Keeper's Canyon if we push on until the evening?". Irabeth rests a hand on her wife's shoulder. "Calm yourself An'. We have won a victory. We do not need to rush, if there are any survivors then they will not bother us. They'll likley die in the wastes. But Aneiva makes a good point, there is precious little cover on the western bank of Sellen until we reach Keepers Canyon and the ruined chapel beyond.""

----------


## u-b

*"Burn... everyone?"* Gashur seems to be a bit confused by the unqualified notion of "the dead". *"It's not like anyone is living here, so just make sure we don't have to camp among the rotting flesh the next time we are around, take our dead to bury overnight, comand everyone to make a quick looting pass and we'd be good to go."* At least, the half-orc has an informed opinion about survival and practicalities of looting. *"And not to waste anyone's time, that bunch of tieflings is mine, reserve me half a cart."* Having said that, Gashur leaves the tower and the loot therein to focus on his kills of the greater battle.

*Spoiler*
Show

So, what a tiefling guy has and how many of them Gashur has got in #571i?

----------


## farothel

"Burning might be a good idea," Jessica said, "prevents them from rising back up.  Ashes don't tend to do that.  Might not be a bad idea to collect the armour and weapons of the dead.  If we need to get more soldiers now the magical frontier has gone down, it would cost less to equip them this way.  Let our enemies equip our own soldiers.  Too bad there's no letters or even better, a map with enemy positions marked out.  I hate it when enemies are trying to be clever."

She looks over at Irabeth.
"Maybe send some scouts out to make sure," she suggested, "it's always easier if the next position doesn't know we're coming."

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 MP: 5/6 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Archon's Aura (enemies in 30ft are shaken, duration ???), Prayer (enemies take -1, allies take +1 luck bonus to atk/saves/skills/weap dmg)

I agree here, if I am allowed to hold a small funeral for those who fell. The dead were valiant defenders, so I request we bury the enemy's ashes somewhere else, in respect to our brothers and sisters. Do this and push on. The enemy would not know their flank is vulnerable yet. But they could get wise if messengers from this battalion are missing.

----------


## TankLaser007

"*Tending to the dead and injured should be priority, and restocking and augmenting our arms and supplies. It may be wise to allow a brief rest before pressing on. Perhaps a portion can tend tasks at hand while others rest and then rotate so that everyone has had a chance to ready themselves for the next leg of the journey.*"

----------


## DrK

With a couple of hundred troops (less maybe a dozen dead) the burials of the knights doesn't take long and all appreciate the likes of Sosiel, Leonius and the Lady Jessica and Irabeth speaking a few words over the dead. The bodies of the tieflings, mutants and fallen mortals are unceremoniously dumped into the slit trenches and doused with oil and set alight, a greasy pall of rancid smoking marking their destruction (and as Irabeth and Sosiel point out later - a good routine to prevent any sort of undead issues that can arise this close to the corrupting power of the Worldwound).

Gashur investigating the dead from the small patrol he slaughtered finds a handful of coins (~66gp) and then the rest of their kit is badly maintained chain and scale armour and a selection of rusty battles axes, cleavers, scythes and crude morning stars. Although if anyone will want to buy such equipment he is not sure. 

The rest of the day passess quickly as you trot up the western bank of the Sellen River, the river here running fast between the rocky banks although as its flowing from fallen Sarkosis and the Worldwound the smells and colours of the patches of the river leave you in no doubt that it would be unwise to try and swim across. Its a long day and some 12 hours later of constant movement with exhausted horses  you can see Aneiva and the scouts in the light leathers  returning. 

Aneiva trots across to you, the deepening shadows giving a  strange cast to her features as the shadows seem to move almost independantly, an effect that seems to be impacting all of you. "Evening. Keepers Canyon lies ahead, the way looks clear and the old wayside shrine, long abandoned looks still to be there up the ridge at the first turn. Although I'd be cautious. Ivor and Gwen went to scout in there and I've not seen them since. " She shakes her head sadly, "Idon't hold much hope, I was scouting the canyon floor where the camp would naturally be and heard a scream from the ridge top where they were scouting. We had a look for them briefly, but none of the lads wanted to go near the shrine and we thought it would be better to report back" 

She gestures at the distant ridge maybe 2-3 miles ahead of the line of mounted knights and wagons. Squinting you can see on the eastern side of the canyon you can faintly see a small bump on the top of ridge. Irabeth nods and picks up the description.   After Drezen was founded several crusading paladins and priests built a number of chapels in the lands surrounding their new fortress city. Each of these chapels was devoted to a different deity of the crusade, and each was intended to serve as a hospital for injured soldiers and a waystation for weary travelers. Since Drezens loss , these chapels have fallen into ruin. The ruins perched atop the cliff above and overlooking the river below are probably one such chapel. Historically, these chapels often had well-hidden caches of healing magic and supplies. Theres a possibility, however small, that these supplies are still hidden there"


Aneiva nods and then describes the approach. "So the canyon is pretty steep, and its in the Worldwound proper now so expect strange sites and smells. But the chapel sits atop the ridge walls, its a 200ft climb, but there are stone stairs cut into the cliff face. Some are a little strange but its climbable. The natural place to camp is at the base of the ridge"

----------


## u-b

Gashur gets progressively less happy as he sorts through the "loot", such as it is, and then gets by through the rest of the day. First, the loot is nothing to speak of. He then comes to realize he has just murdered some hapless cheapo guys that, if they knew any better, would have been better off as serfs, like, anywhere in the world, than serving here in the demonic army, and that's _before_ the meeting that has occured today. Then the spells wear off and it seems just too much effort for an uncertain gain to handle the bulk of his "findings". It does not get any better throughout the day as the magic that the enemy guy has used totally refuses to wear off. And then this.

*"I'll climb. Cover me from the ground and cast whatever you think is appropriate to cast."*

When everyone is positioned at the base and, including the half-orc-and-now-troglodite-again, cast whatever they find appropriate, Gashur climbs. Complete with the fauchard if it is not too steep.

*Spoiler*
Show

Do we have a spare Bull's Strength or something?

Climb: 10+10 = 20
Stealth: (1d20+9)[*10*]
Perception: (1d20+8)[*18*] (+2 vs evil outsiders)

----------


## farothel

"I'll follow you," Jessica said, wanting to have a look at these chapels.  She had heard of them, but had never seen one.  She would let Gashur take point, as she knew stealth wasn't her strong point.  Given that she was wearing a lot of metal, she took her time to climb and she would use the pre-made stairs.

----------


## RCgothic

"We'll find out what happened to Gwen and Ivor," Tali tells Anevia, determined to do just that and to mete out any required vengeance in her friend's behalf.

----------


## Starbuck_II

"I can give you a hand Gashur, with two strong people, it should be enough" Mong said.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 MP: 3/5 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h)

Gashur's form was formidable as ever, but his muscles did not seem to pull himself as swiftly. He took a bit of time to deduce this form of debilitation was either permanent damage, or some sort of curse. As the brutish mongrel was not hit by anything worthwhile, nor did they encounter beasts, but rather demonologists, he pulls from his mythic powers. I will ask the Inheritor to banish your vile curse. he says as he touches Gashur with a hand covered in cleansing flames.

*Spoiler*
Show

There are few effects short of poison and supernatural monster abilities that can drain stats, and I assume Leonius knows as much. I say I can use Remove Curse after seeing the weak man stays weak.

Remove Curse now.

----------


## DrK

Leonious concentrates for a moment before feeling a  surge of divine power unlike anything he has felt before and with a hand coated in white crackling flames there is a pulse of power that washes over the troglodyte and moments later Gashur feels a surge of power as his strength returns in a wave of warmth.  The army troops into the canyon in the growing evening shadows, although as the moons rise in the sky the sky seems to be coloured with deep angry purple bruises and crackling lights roll across the sky in vivid streaks of reds and green.

Lit by this the chapel sits high on the ridge above you, a solitary finger pointing to the heavens that seems ominous in the long shadows. It is silent and still, and a long series of steps are cut into the steep walls of the ridge leading upwards are formed of heavy slabs of shale or slate to give a level surface. Gashur is followed by Mong and Jessica initially as they scale the steps and soon reach the narrow ridge of rock that forms the top of the canyon and can see the walls of the chapel a couple of hundred feet away.

The gates to this small courtyard lie smashed and broken with  tall grass growing amid the rubble. Two main buildings stand side by side to the east, separated by a single alleyway. The smaller structure appears to be a stable, while the other is much larger with several doors and stained-glass windows, apparently a chapel judging by the pious statues along its rooftop.

----------


## Spore

*Leonius Caela Telum*
Aasimar Cleric
AC: 21 HP: 40/40 MP: 3/5 
touch: 10, ff: 21, CMD: 14
Conditions: Blessing of Vigilance (Lesser Age Resistance, 24h), Heroism (Gashur, 50 mins, +2 luck bonus to atk/dmg/saves/checks), Mythic Heroism (Talisin, +4 luck bonus to atk/dmg/saves/checks), Aid (Mong, 5mins, 1d8+5 temp HP, +1 morale to atk/fear saves), Protection from Evil (Jessica, 5 mins, +2 defl. to ac, resist to saves, various other effects)

My heart weeps for those who fell to defend this place, and my faith is challenged at this utter desecration.  You can hear Leonius' leather glove creak as his anger takes form in gestures rather than words. He takes a few moments to hand out blessings.

To you I decree a blessing of protection, Tali. May the Inheritor protect you. To you both, Gashur and Talisin,  I decree a blessing of bravery. May Iomedae let your courage shine. And to you I finally give a bit of aid, so you may aid us, Mong. And finally I will shield you from evil, Lady Jessica. He nods to his allies, falling back in a position to defend Lady Tali.

You may proceed.

*Spoiler*
Show

See cast spells in my conditions tab
Aid tHP (1d8+5)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Not seeing any bodies around, whether alive or dead, Gashur is not quite sure where the action Aneiva has heard has happened. The woman has a pretty good hearing, by the looks of it. Gashur waves people below him all the way up, then makes his way forward, to have a look into the stable.

*Spoiler*
Show

Stealth at full speed: (1d20+4)[*18*]
Perception: (1d20+8)[*28*]

----------


## farothel

Jessica takes a moment to catch her breath after the climb and then has a good look around the buildings before she would even consider entering one.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d20+7)[*23*]

----------


## DrK

With Leonis, Tali and Talisin hanging back Mong, Gashur and Jessica roam ahead. Approaching (the map from the left) the small courtyard is full of rubble, a faint unpleasant odour of rot and strewn amongst the ruins both Jessica and Gashur see a scattering of well gnawed humanoid bones (old and weathered) amongst the ruins. Up close the chapel is a scene of fading glory with elaborate stone work, strange winged figures atop the columns and fanciful creatures formed form iron for the weather vane that twists slightly with a rusty squeal in the faltering evening wind. 




Gashur entering the courtyard heads to the small stable (on the northern wall), pushing open the rotted wooden door that lies ajar. The sharp tang of musty, decaying straw fi lls this large stable.  Its easternmost wall has collapsed into a steep pile of broken beams and rocks that blocks the way to the other side. A large mound of discarded weaponry lies amid the rubble. As Gashur looks in the stable Jessica is left standing in the small entrance courtyard and can peer through the narrow alleyway between the stable and chapel into the inner courtyard and  glance at the stunted trees and tangled grass choke this open-air courtyard. A half-broken statue looks to the sky with what once would have been outstretched arms. As she stands there Jessica hears a clink of possibly metals scraping on stone from within the chapel and Mong begins to feel hit and flustered, the longsword from the depths of under kenaberes seeming to glow wamer and pulse in his hand as he turns towards the chapel.

_OOC
Searching more? Exploring the chapel? Waving Leonius, Tali and Talisin in? (or any other of the NPCs such as Sosiel, Irabeth or Aneiva?)


_

----------


## u-b

After checking the stable, Gashur proceeds to examinine the rest of the area. He was concerned by apparent lack of fresh bodies or fresh footprints. Though nothing apparently could be done about that part. Gashur approaches a window on the chapel and takes a quick look inside. _What the f***'s doing on?_ 

*Spoiler*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+9)[*21*]
Perception: (1d20+8)[*26*]

----------


## farothel

As she heard a clang, Jessica turned towards the sound, weapon ready.  When some of the others looked her way, she tapped her ear and pointed at the chapel, indicating she had heard something.  Then she moved closer towards the door of the chapel, ready for any attack.  There she would listen again at the door and wait for the others to come closer as well.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception again (hearing at the door): (1d20+7)[*24*]

----------


## DrK

As he pauses crossing the courtyard Gashur notices the movement atop the chapel roof as four of the statues move stony limbs and stretch out lichen covered claws, eyes open revealing gleaming angry faces contorted with teeth as the four gargoyles prepare to swoop down upon Jessica, Gashur and Mong.



The four beasts begin to swoop down but Gashur and Jessica are faster!


_OOC

Gashur spoils the surprise attack
There are 4 gargoyles atop the chapel roof (so 30ft up)
They will attack but Jessica and Gashur have the initiative

Assume the others Leonius, Tali and Taslisin are ~200ft back so they can start double moving or bugging as appropriate 

_

----------


## u-b

Gashur has special insight about fighting these swoopers, so just makes sure he is nearly targeted by at least two of them and prepares to meet them with force.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move: maybe some, near Jess and/or Mong
Standard: ready to strike

Readied: (1d20+14)[*27*] for (1d10+21)[*25*] cold iron slashing _non_-magical (BAB +5/+0, STR +8/+12, PA -2/+9, mwk +1/+0, heroism +2/+0*)
AoO1: (1d20+14)[*15*] for (1d10+21)[*23*] cold iron slashing _non_-magical (BAB +5/+0, STR +8/+12, PA -2/+9, mwk +1/+0, heroism +2/+0*)
AoO2: (1d20+14)[*26*] for (1d10+21)[*30*] cold iron slashing _non_-magical (BAB +5/+0, STR +8/+12, PA -2/+9, mwk +1/+0, heroism +2/+0*)

*Not sure whether I add Heroism to damage for non-mythic Leonius' castings. #614 says I do, but PFSRD says it's not that simple.

----------


## farothel

Without easy access to a ranged weapon, Jessica readies her sword to chop the first critter that comes close enough to be chopped.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


move so she can swing her sword.
ready action: if one comes in melee range, attack: (1d20+9)[*14*] for damage: (2d6+14)[*21*] (using power attack).

----------


## RCgothic

Seeing the others start to fight, Tali runs forward to take cover amongst the broken debris in the chapel's outer walls.

*Spoiler*
Show

Run up to 120ft

----------


## DrK

The four hulking beasts swoop down with deadly intent, teeth bared and claws outstretched as they swoop at Jessica, Mong and Gashur, the reptilian ranger attracting two of the winged beasts. They swoop down to the heroes in the Jessica missing her one but Gashur impaling the first one twice with lightning quick lunges that even though ablated by the beasts stony skin penetrate deep into it. 

In return they all claw at the heroes as Tali and the others start running to help

_OOC

All 4 swoop down to attack, Gashur striking twice and missing once
Claws with power attack 
Vs Gashur (1d20+7)[14] dam (1d6+7)[10] + Fort DC 15
Vs Gashur (1d20+7)[11] dam (1d6+7)[12] + Fort DC 15
Vs Jessica (1d20+7)[16] dam (1d6+7)[11] + Fort DC 15
Vs Mong (1d20+7)[17] dam (1d6+7)[11] + Fort DC 15

_

----------


## u-b

Noting that his weapon is not very effective against those bodies of stone, Gashur draws the adamantine morningstar and swings it two-handed two times, each time targeting some wounded gargoyle within a step's reach.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free: drop the fauchard
Move: draw the morningstar
Standard: attack
Swift: fleet charge (no movement)
Step: maybe, depending if it's needed to attack a wounded gargoyle

Attack 1: (1d20+14)[*29*] for (1d8+21)[*29*] magical adamantine B and P (BAB +5/+0, STR +8/+12, PA -2/+9, mwk +1/+0, heroism +2/+0)
Attack 2: (1d20+15)[*32*] for (1d8+21)[*25*] magical adamantine B and P overcoming all sorts of DR (BAB +5/+0, STR +8/+12, PA -2/+9, mwk +1/+0, heroism +2/+0, fleet charge +1/+0)

_UPD: Use enhancement +1/+1 to the above instead of mwk +1/+0._

----------


## farothel

Jessica manage to duck the attack from the gargoyles and then swings her big sword again at around head height, which should cut the critter in two.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


attack the gargoyle: (1d20+9)[*10*] for damage: (2d6+14)[*21*] (using power attack).

----------


## RCgothic

Unsure whether she's come into range yet, Tali deploys a long-ranged fire missile against the creatures.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move 30ft (so 150ft total Inc last round)
Cast magic missile (fire) Vs closest target (3d4+9)[*18*] no save magic/fire damage range 150ft

----------


## Starbuck_II

Mong just in last second parries the claws striking at him with Yaniel's sword, its golden blade still glowing from being near this strange chapel.

Mong, "time to party,

Take a bad boy and make him dig 5 feet,
The dirt in these shovels will give us a beat,
Okay, you've gotta find somethin' never found before,
If not, we'll just have to dig some more

", Mong slashes with both hands mightly at the beast.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no0Q92S-k0g


*Spoiler*
Show


Status: Rage Song to me (Rage Song to me Amplified: +9 morale Str/ +7 Con, -0 AC, +3 Will; ); Allies (+2 morale Str/Con, -1 AC, +3 Will), Fast Heal 9, Aid (5mins, 1d8+5 temp HP, +1 morale to atk/fear saves),
Rage Powers: Lesser Celestial Blood, (attack count as good-aligned weapons bypassing DR, Also additional 1d6 points of Dam evil outsider with a melee attack); 

AC: 19 () HP: 52/52 (temp hp 9)
 touch: 12, ff: 17, CMD: 24
 Saves: +11 (+7 Con)/+4 /+8 (+3 Will) 
 Speed: 40 feet (30+10)

Swift action, Rage song.

Attack (1d20+13)[*28*]
Damage:  (1d8+8)[*15*]

Knowledge (local) (1d20+4)[*13*] to ID weaknesses

----------

